# Chinese Economy/Development thread (updated regularly)



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Here I will post news on the Chinese economy/development - currently the world's second largest economy. *PLEASE DO NOT FLAME.* *Do not comment if you have nothing substantial to add. * 

**************************
Following two articles from FT.

*Taiwan caters to Chinas giant fish appetite*
By Robin Kwong in Fangliao
Published: September 17 2010 23:29 | Last updated: September 17 2010 23:29

Choosing your own dinner from a large fish tank is a central attraction of Hong Kongs famous seafood restaurants.

As the rest of China grows increasingly enamoured with Cantonese cuisine, a Taiwanese company is hoping to cash in, with a boost from a trade deal between Taiwan and China.

The most valuable fish from Long Diann Marine Bio Technologys aquaculture farms in the Taiwanese seaside town of Fangliao is unlikely to be found in any restaurant tank. The giant grouper, whose steamed flesh is the most prized among Hong Kong gastronomes, can reach 2.5 metres long and weigh 600 kilos.

Tai Kun-tsai, the owner of Long Diann, was the first in the world to reliably breed the huge fish for farming. Mr Tai, who keeps two 150kg pet grouper in a tank in his living room, has since emerged as Taiwan's biggest grouper farmer.

Partly because of Mr Tais technology, Taiwan has emerged as the worlds only significant exporter of farmed giant grouper. Other countries such as Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand ship wild giant grouper caught from the sea.

Almost all of Mr Tais T$200m ($6.3m) sales last year were to Hong Kong, the worlds biggest market for grouper. Over the past year, however, Mr Tai has seen demand surge from mainland Chinese cities such as Shanghai and Beijing. Prices for farmed giant grouper have almost doubled from T$280 a kilo a year ago to T$480 ($15).

The surge in demand and the rise in prices for grouper over the past year was the biggest I have seen since I began this business more than 20 years ago, Mr Tai says.

Chinas growing appetite stands to make Mr Tai and Fangliaos other grouper farmers significant beneficiaries of the Economic Co-operation Framework Agreement, the first formal trade deal between Taiwan and China. China considers Taiwan part of its territory even though the island has been ruled as a de facto independent state since 1949.

Besides eliminating the current 13 per cent Chinese tariff on live fish, the deal, which came into effect this month, will see Beijing remove tariffs on more than 500 products from Taiwan to the benefit of the islands bicycle, petrochemicals and machinery industries.

Taiwan grouper production has already risen from T$2bn in 2007 to T$3bn last year, according to Mr Tai, and huge capacity expansions are now being planned to tap growing Chinese demand. Over the next three years, Mr Tai plans to invest T$300m to T$500m to triple the size of his fish farm, betting he can quintuple annual revenue to T$1bn.

The growth of the mainland Chinese market has really just begun, Mr Tai said. We expect the greater China market to grow by 20 per cent every year.

Mr Tais efforts are backed by the government, which is promoting grouper as a new national export.

James Sha, director-general of Taiwans Fisheries Agency, says grouper avoid direct competition with China, whose coastal areas become too cold for the species during the winter.

There are very few grouper farmers in China, he said. They mostly focus on freshwater fish.

Mr Sha says the trade deal opens the door for grouper farmers, typically small family businesses, to develop into bigger companies by entering new markets such as supplying frozen fish to inland Chinese provinces.

We want to help make sure the farmers have alternative markets in case prices crash, Mr Sha says.
****************************************


The fate of the last giant pandas of China
By Henry Nicholls
Published: September 17 2010 22:20 | Last updated: September 17 2010 22:20






A panda cub in the Wolong Valley, China
In Chinas rural west, embedded in the crumpled mountain range that rises up to the Tibetan plateau, is a small town called Baoxing. Here, daily life is dominated by the mining industry. Rusty trucks bring in vast hunks of raw marble, freshly hewn from the surrounding mountains. Factories along the roadside cut them into *perfect worktop slabs destined for distant designer kitchens. A thick film of white dust coats everything, including the huge Baoxing River, which carries the dust off through a seemingly infinite series of hydro- electric dams towards the Yangtze.

This much is typical of the frenetic pace of industry across China, a country whose economy has been growing at a staggering pace for decades. But Baoxing deserves special attention, for the steep, bamboo-clad slopes above the town are part of the best-preserved panda habitat on earth. Roadside artisans reflect this, fashioning miniature pandas from small chunks of marble, stone models of the live animals that dwell in the hills. In Baoxing, two sides of China are on show: one determined to extract prosperity from the natural world and another intent on conservation even at the expense of development.

As an exclusively Chinese animal and one that has, since the 1950s, emerged as the countrys national treasure, the giant panda tells us much about the progress of modern China. It was through this valley, in June 1935, that the Communist Party of Chinas Red Army passed on its Long March to escape the Chinese Nationalist party. One of the few to survive the year-long, 6,000-mile ordeal was Mao Zedong, who carried the CPC to power in 1949. Within a decade, the giant panda was well on its way to becoming a national ambassador. It was perfect for the job: rare, beautiful and, importantly for Mao, it carried no imperial baggage whatsoever.

Painting the panda was not only acceptable during the Cultural Revolution, it was positively encouraged, and by the 1960s its alluring black-and-white form had become synonymous with China. Better still, the west had become increasingly obsessed with the species, thanks largely to animals collected in the vicinity of Baoxing. In 1869, Père Armand David, a French missionary, found specimens there that became the basis for the formal scientific description of this species. In 1936, Ruth Harkness, an American fashion designer, brought the first live panda, Su-Lin, out of China, a 3lb cub who captured western hearts.





Edwin Heath visits one of the pandas given to the UK by China in 1974

Mao, quite sensibly, exploited this interest with gusto. Between 1957 and 1983, he gave away more than 20 animals  most of them sourced from the mountains around Baoxing  to foster ties with a string of carefully chosen countries. Most famously, he gave a pair to Richard Nixon, Ling-Ling and Hsing-Hsing, after his historic visit to China in 1972. The UK also benefited from panda diplomacy when, following prime minister Edward Heaths visit to China in 1974, London Zoo received Chia-Chia and Ching-Ching.

Mindful of Chinas increasingly open stance towards the west, the World Wildlife Fund requested permission to study the creature which inspired its logo. But during rounds of intense negotiations in late 1979, it transpired that the privilege would cost the charity $1m, money that China put towards the construction of a state-of-the-art breeding facility near the Wolong Nature Reserve, several hours drive north of Baoxing. It was a price worth paying, as the research collaboration between China and the WWF, which began the following year, greatly increased our knowledge of the life of the panda in the wild.

At the same time, in keeping with Chinas increasingly tough economic stance, the CPC stopped giving away pandas and moved instead to an explicitly commercial model, renting out pandas to foreign zoos on lucrative short-term loans. In 1998 the policy changed and pairs of pandas started to leave China on long-term loans, which improved the chances of reproduction in captivity. Today, China is so self-sufficient that it could happily run the panda show alone, but these loans still make sound financial sense. Most US zoos with pandas, for example, currently pay $500,000 a pair annually to show off these rarities. However confident the Chinese might feel about their own economy, its hard to see why they would turn down this revenue.

. . .

As Chinas prosperity has grown, so the environment  with the giant panda as its public face  has been moving up the political agenda. There has been a lot of work to do. Between the mid-1970s and the mid-1990s, vast swathes of Chinese forest were felled, including about half of the giant pandas natural habitat. This deforestation is thought to have played a big role in the devastating floods that spread across the Yangzte River basin in 1998, killing thousands and costing tens of billions of dollars to repair. Without trees to sponge up rainwater, Sichuans bare mountainsides funnelled it directly into the river system.

China responded to this crisis with some of the worlds boldest environmental initiatives. The Natural Forest Protection Programme, a nationwide logging ban launched in 1998, put in place tough new measures for the protection of forests and halted most commercial logging in the upper reaches of the Yangtze, the heart of panda country. In addition, Chinas Grain for Green programme has converted crops on steep slopes to grass and forest. Since 1999, when pilot projects began in Sichuan, Gansu and Shaanxi (the three provinces that still have wild pandas), China has spent $40bn on the programme.





A marble statue of pandas in the centre of Baoxing addresses the towns twin concerns of mining and conservation

Its hard to know how successful these measures will be in preventing more flooding, but they have certainly improved the plight of the panda. Before the nationwide logging ban, loggers were reluctant to acknowledge that the forests they worked in were home to pandas, as to do so would have endangered their livelihoods. With the ban in place, however, pandas *suddenly became an asset, as the same workers looked for other sources of income. This helps to explain why the number of protected areas dedicated to giant pandas leapt from about 20 before the ban to more than 60 today, with several more being added every year. It also made it possible for China to propose the mountains around Baoxing as a Unesco World Heritage Site, one that occupies one million hectares embracing seven nature reserves, nine parks and almost 30 per cent of the worlds wild panda population. With more than 5,000 plant species  about the same number as there are in France  the Sichuan Giant Panda Sanctuaries World Heritage Site has richer botanical treasures than those found anywhere else outside the tropics.

But Chinas ambitions for its underdeveloped west do not sit comfortably with these impressive green achievements. In 2000, the Western China Development Plan got under way, a huge initiative to pull the western half of the country up to the standards of the relatively developed east. China makes bold claims for its environmental protection as it goes about this massive project, but there are real tensions at play, and the devastating Sichuan earthquake of 2008, which left some 90,000 people dead and at least five million homeless, has made it all the harder to pursue development and conservation simultaneously. China must now rebuild the infrastructure of this fragile region  ruptured dams, fractured roads, entire towns. What impact will this have on pandas?
China is fortunate in being able to avoid the destruction of flora and fauna that characterised the industrial revolutions in Britain and other western countries. There are signs that it is determined not to make the same mistakes. It is in places such as Baoxing, where Chinas raw industrial spirit meets its precious, fragile ecology, that we will find out if they succeed. Pandas have been living here for thousands of years. At the last official census a decade ago, there were just a few hundred left in the region. The chances of seeing one are virtually nil, so why bother to try to save them? The answer, surely, is the powerful symbolism of the giant panda, which rests on its continued survival outside captivity. Lose the panda in the wild and modern China will have lost its own identity.

Henry Nicholls is author of The Way of the Panda: The Curious History of Chinas Political Animal (Profile).
******************************************

From SCMP

*Dell set to invest US$100b on mainland*
_New manufacturing and service complex in Chengdu will eventually employ 3,000_
Bien Perez 
Sep 18, 2010	

Computer maker Dell plans to spend more than US$100 billion on the mainland over the next decade to accelerate expansion in its second-biggest market after the United States.
That commitment includes Dell's total investment in facilities, employment, research and development, and purchases from mainland suppliers.

Dell, the world's second-largest supplier of personal computers, will open its second flagship manufacturing and customer support complex in Chengdu next year. The company also plans to open an additional office at its first computer manufacturing centre in Xiamen and hire up to 500 new staff later this year to support its growth in North Asia.

"These investments are indicative of how Dell sees the importance of China, which will soon become the world's biggest personal computer market," Bryan Ma, associate vice-president of Asia-Pacific devices and peripherals research at International Data Corp (IDC), said yesterday.

IDC forecasts mainland personal computer volumes to surpass those of the United States by 2012, "if not sooner", Ma said.

It has estimated total personal computer shipments on the mainland will reach 97 million units in 2012, up from 81 million units next year and 67 million units this year. Shipments in the US, by comparison, are predicted to hit 93 million units in 2012, from 86 million units next year and 78 million units this year.

Demand for computer systems in western China is expected to grow an average of 21 per cent annually through 2014.

"We're planning for the future, and we're excited about our strategic investments in China that will help us better serve the region's increasing need for technology solutions and services," Dell chairman and chief executive Michael Dell said.

The Texas-based computer maker is developing its new manufacturing and customer support facility inside the West Chengdu High-Tech Park. Its new complex is expected have a staff of up to 3,000 over time after starting operations next year.

Amit Midha, the president of Dell China, said: "The strong Chengdu workforce and our new operations there will better position Dell for additional growth opportunities in western China."

Dell estimated its revenue on the mainland had "increased 11 times" from financial years 2000 to 2010. In the firm's latest financial quarter, it reported mainland sales grew 52 per cent year on year.

According to IDC, Dell has moved ahead of Hewlett-Packard, the world's leading personal computer supplier, to become the mainland's No2 brand. It estimated Dell took a 9 per cent domestic share in the second quarter to edge HP, which had an 8.2 per cent share. Lenovo Group (SEHK: 0992, announcements, news) led the market with a 28.7 per cent share.

Stephen Felice, the president of Dell's global consumer and small and medium business operations, has said the firm's annual mainland sales are approaching US$5 billion.

Dell said the expansion in Chengdu supports the government's western China development strategy, which aims to boost the development of trade and other commercial initiatives in the country's inland western region.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Panther

I do have a question or two, is anyone here worried that the Chinese economy might pop like a bubble? Are people in/outside of China even worried about that?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Panther said:


> I do have a question or two, is anyone here worried that the Chinese economy might pop like a bubble? Are people in/outside of China even worried about that?



Yes, in fact the Chinese Government specifically tried to "cool down" the economy to prevent any bubbles forming. Which is why the economy grew at 10&#37; rather than at 12%.

It was big news around a month ago.

The Chinese government is still actively trying to "cool down" the economy, mostly by using the Banks to reign in lending.

The difference between China and Japan, is that Japanese GDP per capita is already very high, same as in Hong Kong. Mainland China however still has a LOT of room to grow. Due to the size of Mainland China, the process of becoming a developed country will have the side effect of generating a massive economy. It's just an issue of numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CardSharp

Panther said:


> I do have a question or two, is anyone here worried that the Chinese economy might pop like a bubble? Are people in/outside of China even worried about that?



Depends on what you mean by a bubble. The pure definition of a speculative bubble is where a market cycles from irrational exuberance to a panicked pessimism. It is hard to describe an entire economy in those terms especially one that is based on tangible trade and manufacturing like China. 

Are some people too much of a bull on China? Possibly... but a flight of capital and a loss of investor confidence is just not in the books right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nomenclature

People of course are worried, especially about the property markets. But even if the bubble bursts it probably wont have much impact on the real side of the economy. Property buyers for example need to pay 20-30&#37; of the total price upfront, and almost no one in China use any leverage to play the stock markets. 

I think the property price dropped 20%+ percentage in China in 2008, without causing any problem in the economy. Same for stock market. I think the Shanghai index is at about 40% of its heyday before the great China stock bubble burst around 2007. But the burst in stock market didn't carry over to the real economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

> Taiwan caters to Chinas giant fish appetite
> By Robin Kwong in Fangliao
> Published: September 17 2010 23:29 | Last updated: September 17 2010 23:29
> 
> Choosing your own dinner from a large fish tank is a central attraction of Hong Kongs famous seafood restaurants.
> 
> As the rest of China grows increasingly enamoured with Cantonese cuisine, a Taiwanese company is hoping to cash in, with a boost from a trade deal between Taiwan and China.
> 
> The most valuable fish from Long Diann Marine Bio Technologys aquaculture farms in the Taiwanese seaside town of Fangliao is unlikely to be found in any restaurant tank. The giant grouper, whose steamed flesh is the most prized among Hong Kong gastronomes, can reach 2.5 metres long and weigh 600 kilos.
> 
> Tai Kun-tsai, the owner of Long Diann, was the first in the world to reliably breed the huge fish for farming. Mr Tai, who keeps two 150kg pet grouper in a tank in his living room, has since emerged as Taiwan's biggest grouper farmer.
> 
> Partly because of Mr Tais technology, Taiwan has emerged as the worlds only significant exporter of farmed giant grouper. Other countries such as Malaysia, Indonesia and Thailand ship wild giant grouper caught from the sea.
> 
> Almost all of Mr Tais T$200m ($6.3m) sales last year were to Hong Kong, the worlds biggest market for grouper. Over the past year, however, Mr Tai has seen demand surge from mainland Chinese cities such as Shanghai and Beijing. Prices for farmed giant grouper have almost doubled from T$280 a kilo a year ago to T$480 ($15).
> 
> The surge in demand and the rise in prices for grouper over the past year was the biggest I have seen since I began this business more than 20 years ago, Mr Tai says.
> 
> Chinas growing appetite stands to make Mr Tai and Fangliaos other grouper farmers significant beneficiaries of the Economic Co-operation Framework Agreement, the first formal trade deal between Taiwan and China. China considers Taiwan part of its territory even though the island has been ruled as a de facto independent state since 1949.
> 
> Besides eliminating the current 13 per cent Chinese tariff on live fish, the deal, which came into effect this month, will see Beijing remove tariffs on more than 500 products from Taiwan to the benefit of the islands bicycle, petrochemicals and machinery industries.
> 
> Taiwan grouper production has already risen from T$2bn in 2007 to T$3bn last year, according to Mr Tai, and huge capacity expansions are now being planned to tap growing Chinese demand. Over the next three years, Mr Tai plans to invest T$300m to T$500m to triple the size of his fish farm, betting he can quintuple annual revenue to T$1bn.
> 
> The growth of the mainland Chinese market has really just begun, Mr Tai said. We expect the greater China market to grow by 20 per cent every year.
> 
> Mr Tais efforts are backed by the government, which is promoting grouper as a new national export.
> 
> James Sha, director-general of Taiwans Fisheries Agency, says grouper avoid direct competition with China, whose coastal areas become too cold for the species during the winter.
> 
> There are very few grouper farmers in China, he said. They mostly focus on freshwater fish.
> 
> Mr Sha says the trade deal opens the door for grouper farmers, typically small family businesses, to develop into bigger companies by entering new markets such as supplying frozen fish to inland Chinese provinces.
> 
> We want to help make sure the farmers have alternative markets in case prices crash, Mr Sha says.



Giant groupers are endangered and I think that grouper farms like the one described is going to help out by 1) Eliminating the need to fish wild groupers and 2) sustaining a large, breeding population of groupers. This really is a win-win situation for the groupers and the grouper eaters!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
Opposition to forcing China to revalue currency

By Alan Beattie in Washington
Published: September 20 2010 18:47 | Last updated: September 20 2010 18:47

Eight former US trade representatives and commerce secretaries have implored the leadership on Capitol Hill not to use unilateral legislation to force China to revalue its currency.

The letter, which was sent to leaders of the Democrats and Republicans in the House of Representatives and the Senate, is a last-minute intervention in the congressional debate about how best to deal with Beijing.

The signatories include US trade representatives from both Democratic and Republican administrations, including Mickey Kantor, US trade representative under President Bill Clinton in the mid-1990s, Charlene Barshefsky, his successor who served between 1997-2001, and Susan Schwab, who was trade representative for the last four years of the Bush administration.

Our experiences in negotiating with China make it clear that passing legislation which will result in punitive duties on Chinese imports will not induce China to move faster on exchange rate reforms, the former officials say. We need to find ways to achieve better market access, rather than threatening to destroy it through poorly timed legislation.

Congressional leaders are debating whether to press ahead with proposed legislation in the House of Representatives that would allow the US to use currency undervaluation to calculate emergency duties against Chinese imports. Sander Levin, chairman of the House of Representatives ways and means committee, said last week he was considering such legislation and that he did not think it would be illegal under the rules of the World Trade Organisation.

But many trade lawyers are doubtful that the legislation could survive a WTO challenge. Mr Levin has also spoken of the US taking its own case against China to the WTO over exchange rates.
*****************************************

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

*Japan's Yen Move May Undermine Calls for China to Allow Faster Yuan Gains*

Bloomberg 
www.bloomberg.com/.../japan-s-yen-move-may-undermine-calls-for-china-to-allow-faster-yuan-gains.html
_
Japan&#8217;s first intervention in the foreign-exchange market in almost six years may undermine calls for China to let its currency appreciate.

Japan&#8217;s move to protect exporters by weakening the yen against the dollar was confirmed today by Finance Minister Yoshihiko Noda.

China, the world&#8217;s largest exporter, is under pressure to let its currency rise more quickly, with U.S. lawmakers today beginning a two-day meeting to address the issue. Japan&#8217;s example may give China extra ammunition to resist calls for immediate action at a meeting of Group of 20 finance ministers in Washington next month.

It&#8217;s &#8220;certainly a comforting factor for China, which has been heavily intervening for a long time,&#8221; said Tomo Kinoshita, co-head of Asia Economic Research at Nomura Holdings Inc. in Hong Kong. &#8220;China&#8217;s trade surplus is still sizeable and it&#8217;s going to be under pressure to move its exchange rate more flexibly.&#8221;

The People&#8217;s Bank of China fixed the yuan&#8217;s reference rate at a record high today before the U.S. House Ways and Means Committee convenes a meeting to discuss the Asian nation&#8217;s currency policy. The Chinese central bank declined to comment on Japan&#8217;s intervention.

Calls from within the U.S. administration and congress for action have intensified after China ran up a $119 billion trade surplus with the U.S. in the first half of 2010, putting it on course to exceed last year&#8217;s total of $227 billion, according to U.S. Commerce Department figures.

Political Pressure

Japan&#8217;s decision to take steps to arrest the yen&#8217;s gains, which erode the competitiveness of the nation&#8217;s exports, will be closely watched by policy makers across the region, said Richard Yetsenga, the Hong Kong-based global head of emerging-markets currency strategy at HSBC Holdings Plc.

&#8220;In the rest of Asia, Japan&#8217;s intervention would be used as another piece of evidence that there is nothing necessarily inappropriate to their approaches to exchange-rate management,&#8221; Yetsenga said.

Policy makers in Malaysia, Thailand, the Philippines and South Korea have signaled they may intervene if necessary to limit volatility in their currencies.

Bank Negara Malaysia Governor Zeti Akhtar Aziz, who eased currency controls last month, said Aug. 24 that the central bank &#8220;will be there&#8221; when there are excessive and sudden moves in the foreign-exchange market.

Asian Central Banks

Thailand&#8217;s Finance Minister Korn Chatikavanij said Sept. 13 that the central bank is doing an &#8220;appropriate job of taking care&#8221; of the baht. Philippine authorities are &#8220;watchful&#8221; of gains in the nation&#8217;s currency, central bank Governor Amando Tetangco said in an e-mail late yesterday.

Economies around the world are counting on exports to buttress growth. President Barack Obama is seeking to double his nation&#8217;s overseas shipments in five years to bolster an economy hampered by elevated unemployment.

Japan intervened today for the first time since 2004 after a surge in the yen to the strongest level against the dollar in 15 years threatened to stunt the nation&#8217;s economic recovery. Chief Cabinet Secretary Yoshito Sengoku said the finance ministry considers 82 per dollar to be the line of defense, after it reached a high of 82.88 earlier today.

The yen tumbled 2.4 percent to 85.06 per dollar as of 2:04 p.m. in Tokyo. The benchmark Nikkei 225 Stock Average climbed 2.8 percent.

Countries like &#8220;South Korea will be thinking to themselves &#8216;what took you so long?&#8217;,&#8221; said Huw McKay, a senior international economist at Westpac Banking Group in Sydney. &#8220;Japan has been almost stoic in dealing with a strong yen since Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc. collapsed&#8221; two years ago, McKay said.

McKay said it would be &#8220;disingenuous&#8221; for other Asian nations to use Japan&#8217;s action as justification for their own intervention.

The real effective exchange rates of Japan&#8217;s competitors &#8220;have been very weak and relative to pre-crisis levels they haven&#8217;t come close to reclaiming those levels,&#8221; he said.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

From chinaview.cn (xinhua)


U.S. scholar says Chinese currency issue "90% political and 10% economic"
English.news.cn 2010-09-21 20:16:07	FeedbackPrintRSS

*BEIJING, Sept. 21 (Xinhua) -- John Naisbitt, an U.S. futurist and the author of the best-seller "Megatrends," said Tuesday arguments about the Chinese currency are "90 percent political and 10 percent economic."*

Naisbitt made the remarks here at a seminar hosted by the China Center for International Economic Exchanges (CCICC).
He pointed out that China has become a scapegoat for the domestic political problems of the United States and the European Union.

Pressure to appreciate the yuan is building, with some 93 U.S. lawmakers signing a letter a week ago urging Democratic leaders in the House of Representatives to schedule a vote on a bill to get tough with China.

The bill would allow the U.S. Commerce Department to slap countervailing and anti-dumping duties on "injurious imports from any country that persistently undervalues its currency."

On the one hand, the United States complains about the low value of the Chinese currency while on the other hand it blocks the export of high-tech goods to China, Naisbitt said.

Concerning Chinese competitiveness in the future, Naisbitt noted that China has made great efforts to move from imitation to innovation under a supportive policy environment.

In certain sectors such as nano-technology, biotechnology, robotics and information technology, China will probably dominate in the future, he said.

Editor: Wang Guanqun
***********************************
From Financial Times

Will the wheels come off for hub-and-spoke Chinese mega-city of Wuhan?
By Jamil Anderlini
Published: September 21 2010 17:11 | Last updated: September 21 2010 17:11

Many people outside China have probably never heard of Wuhan, a giant city on the middle stretches of the Yangtze River with an urban population of about 5m people.

But located as it is in the Chinese heartland  equidistant from Shanghai, the commercial capital, in the east and Guangzhou, manufacturing centre, in the south  Wuhan is a favoured destination for an estimated 2m rural migrants who have moved there in search of non-agricultural work and life in the big city.

To accommodate the expected future influx of migrants, the city has set expansion targets that are a model of the good intentions that characterise urban planning in China.

But even by the local governments own admission, these plans will be difficult to realise.

So far, the urban expansion efforts have been concentrated in the areas where China excels  big infrastructure projects such as bridges, roads and large buildings.

The city recently completed its third huge railway station and its fifth mega-bridge across the mighty Yangtze.

But next will come the hard part  building a well-planned city that functions efficiently and provides a pleasant place for most of its citizens to live.

By 2020, the local government wants to have built a hub-and-spoke style mega-city with an urban population of nearly 12m people, the majority of whom will live in large spokes radiating from the city centre surrounded and separated by pleasant hills and water.

All suburbs will be connected with the city centre by express roads and a rail system but residents will be encouraged to work, play and live in their own part of the city without having to commute into town.

In its plan the local government has introduced strict regulations to protect the greenbelt, prevent urban sprawl and encourage denser urban areas that utilise space in the most efficient way.

But if more developed cities such as Shanghai and Beijing are anything to go by, these admirable plans are unlikely to be successfully implemented.

More probably, the suburbs will sprawl out and merge together as local officials and well-connected property developers grab land and chase quick profits from short-sighted but lucrative development.

Shanghais Pudong district across the river from the famous Bund was little more than paddy fields and low-rise industrial buildings 15 years ago, but today the vast sprawling suburbs that stretch out behind the shiny skyscrapers look like anywhere in middle America.

If you want to see what other cities in China will look like in the future, just look at Pudong, says one international urban planner who works full time on projects in China.

That means that Wuhans outskirts are probably also destined to resemble some corner of suburban California, with vast expanses of strip malls, gated communities and ever-expanding road networks.

Already, the number of vehicles on Wuhans roads has roughly trebled to nearly 1m in the past decade and the building of an 11km light railway line to ease the chronic traffic jams is generally regarded as a costly failure that has not reduced congestion, according to Gavekal Dragonomics, a research consultancy.

Plans are in the works for a 72km subway system but the cost is made much higher by the obstacle of the Yangtze River that cuts through the city.

There have been some successes in Wuhan, such as the improvement in wastewater treatment from about 50 per cent of all wastewater in 2005 to about 80 per cent today.

Wuhan is also a leading education centre, with some 700,000 university-level students who increasingly provide an educated workforce for the local economy.

With its ambitious expansion plans, the city at least has a legitimate blueprint to work from, but if past experience is any guide, its newly urbanised future citizens could find themselves living in just another vast, dysfunctional, gridlocked, polluted Chinese city.

***********************************
Chinas rapid growth brings sprawl and missed opportunities
By Jamil Anderlini
Published: September 21 2010 17:11 | Last updated: September 21 2010 17:11

Chinas urban population of 600m people is the worlds largest, and migration from the countryside to the cities is expected to be the main driver of its economic growth for decades to come.

In 1980, only about 20 per cent of Chinas population lived in urban areas, but by 2007 that percentage had more than doubled and 45 per cent of the countrys 1.32bn inhabitants were classified as urban.

But until now the sprawling growth of Chinese cities has been haphazard and wasteful, to say the least.

Visitors to Chinese megacities such as Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou are often shocked by the gridlocked traffic, ugly architecture and choking pollution that hangs over the widening concentric circles of ring roads.

Despite the incredible pace of construction and development, urban planning in China feels like one huge missed opportunity, as historic infrastructure has been demolished and replaced with cheap and charmless expanses of urban sprawl.

Over the past 20 years, urban areas have expanded threefold to some 37,000 sq km, as 150m migrant workers from the countryside moved into the large eastern cities to find low-paid jobs.

According to the research company Gavekal Dragonomics, the biggest factor in shaping the physical development of Chinas cities is road design, which can quickly scupper compact urban planning goals.

Many Chinese cities feel more and more like Los Angeles, without the beaches, glamour and good weather, as massive urban road building programmes and an explosion in private car ownership push boundaries ever outward.

Chinese cities are creating a pattern of development that is unfriendly to public transport. Once you create this, it is hellish to fix, Shomik Mehn diratta, a transport specialist at the World Bank in Beijing, recently told Dragonomics.

There are huge incentives for communist officials to expand city boundaries, as local governments derive as much as 40 per cent of their income from selling or leasing land.

By converting land previously designated as agricultural into commercial or industrial, officials can sell it on to private or state-owned developers for a huge profit.

This provides local governments with important revenue streams, but also enormous opportunities for corruption.

Officials often use road projects to mandate the conversion of agricultural land for construction, which explains their great attachment to ring roads, according to Gavekal Dragonomics.

Whats the best way to take the land? asks Mr Mehndiratta. You draw a circle around the city and call it a ring road. Its the most efficient way of circumscribing rural land. This means you have all the incentives for urban sprawl.

By some estimates, a further 400m rural residents will swarm into the cities over the next two decades and officials in Beijing are constantly discussing how the country can accommodate this unprecedented internal migration.

McKinsey, the consultancy, argues that the most efficient way to urbanise all these people would be to encourage them to move into denser, more concentrated urban centres and focus on developing a small number of very large cities.

But the current pattern of urban growth is a distributed one that McKinsey predicts will see more than 100 new cities with populations of 500,000 to 1.5m spring up across the country, along with 60 new mid-sized cities with populations of between 1.5m and 5m.

That is an unfortunate prospect, because what hope there is for China to provide a new urban growth model that can serve as an inspiration for other countries is almost certain to come from the countrys megacities.

Chinese cities are living with the hangover of its rapid development in recent years and their infrastructure has not been able to keep up, says David Roberts, chief executive of Hong Kong-based Aedas, which claims the title as the worlds largest architecture company.

But we think that, in the future, the urbanisation lessons learnt in China will be recycled into developed markets.

Mr Roberts says that while sustainable building techniques were not a concern for anyone in China in the past, today every one of Aedas clients and projects in China aspires to some level of sustainability, environmental friendliness or energy saving.

This issue is now taken very seriously and because almost all building materials are now made in China, the latest green building technology is available here, Mr Roberts says.

With urbanisation taking place on a scale not seen before in history, all the largest international architects and urban planners are looking to China. Business analysts too, see the rapidly expanding urban population as the worlds greatest potential mass consumer market.

Official data show that an average of between 16m and 21m people moved from the countryside into cities each year over the past decade.

But equating this shift with the growth of the middle class is simplistic, as almost all the people moving into the cities are low-income migrants who cannot afford to consume goods and services like their urban cousins.

An outdated and discriminatory household registration system excludes these migrants from most social services in the cities and the exorbitant cost of urban housing means most migrants are often only temporary residents.

During the financial crisis, as many as 25m migrant workers were laid off and fled the cities to return to their land and villages, providing a stark reminder that much of the urbanisation is reversible.

In a recent article, Kam Wing Chan, a professor of geography at the University of Washington, Seattle, wrote: China may well face an urban underclass rising to 250m people within 10 years if the process of urbanisation is not handled better in the future.

***********************************
China must have the courage to save less
By George Magnus
Published: September 20 2010 20:48 | Last updated: September 20 2010 20:48

The renminbi, not for the first or last time, is the subject of a cacophonous debate in Washington and rising tensions between the US and China. When this happened in the spring, a series of confidence-building measures culminated in Beijings announcement in June that it would allow its currency to trade more flexibly. Sabre-rattling and subsequent de-escalation has become a pattern but with every occurrence the risks of new financial and economic turbulence are growing.

Recent US pressure on the issue, including last weeks referral by the administration of two complaints against China to the World Trade Organisation, can be explained partly by the unstable nature of US politics ahead of Novembers Congressional elections. But this is about more than the need to curry favour among voters. Rather, the two giants of the world economy  one the biggest debtor, the other the biggest creditor  are skirmishing over how the global system should work in the aftermath of the financial crisis. At its heart, the debate is about who is to blame for economic imbalances and whose responsibility it is to right them.

For once, the answer is simple. The US and other western nations have been shocked into saving more and lowering private and public debts over the coming years. It follows that, if the world system is to function smoothly, someone has to save less. China and the other creditor nations are now in pole position to take the needed initiatives.

Yet Beijing seems unwilling to bend significantly. When the renminbi flexibility announcement was made three months ago, I suggested that it was a smart diplomatic move but little else. The currency barely moved until the beginning of September, since when it has risen more quickly to stand just over 1 per cent higher than in June. The timing of the most recent move up can be explained partly by the China-bashing chorus in the US and partly by the imminence of high-level political meetings and negotiations.

China has a strong argument that a higher renminbi would not help much to lower the US trade deficit, which is only partly about prices and much more about structural phenomena that underpin savings and investment imbalances in both countries. Japans intervention to weaken the yen last week also gives China cover to resist a higher renminbi. The near-silence in Washington on the Japanese move can only be understood in Beijing as targeted hostility. The presumption must be that Japan is no longer seen as a commercial threat, while China is both this and political rival.

Even so, a concession on Beijings part would not only be strategically astute; it would also accord with national interests. While holders of US assets  not least the central bank  would suffer under a large appreciation, a stronger renminbi is entirely in keeping with the shift to a more consumer-centric economy that is widely debated in Beijing. The longer this is deferred, the bigger the economic shock will be when it comes.

Although the exchange rate is the focus of attention, Chinas underlying problem is an economic system that sustains national savings at more than 50 per cent of gross domestic product. Little will change unless an array of institutional, corporate, labour market and social security reforms are introduced to rebalance the economy towards local production and consumption. It will not happen without a big push.

Currency disputes are historically about deep-seated imbalances in the global economic system that demand corrective action and high levels of co-operation by both debtors and creditors. This does happen, for example during the Bretton Woods era and perhaps for a short time following the Plaza Accord, which has its 25th anniversary this week. But we know only too well that these were exceptions.

What is needed is global leadership. Unfortunately, both Washington and Beijing have been distracted by domestic constituencies. But creditor countries such as China are invariably better placed to take a lead, even if their reluctance is legendary. Here the US would make a difference if it could convince China that it was serious about lowering the budget deficit and public debt over time.

This will not be easy. The US lacks the political will to come up with such a plan, probably until after the 2012 presidential elections at best, while China is unlikely to embrace large-scale economic and social reform until after the 2012 leadership changeover. There is only so much the US can do in any event. In the end, it is China that must be persuaded.

Premier Wen Jibaos visit this week to the UN poverty summit in New York and to see President Barack Obama will be an opportunity to calm things down, not least because the US Treasury is scheduled to publish its latest semi-annual currency report in mid-October. This might accuse China of manipulation, a charge that could entail bringing the case to the WTO and the imposition of tariffs.

If, for their own reasons, the US and China are unable or unwilling to engage with each other over trade and exchange rate issues, the chances of collaboration in other vital policy matters look slim. Failure would leave a vacuum, which could only be filled by protectionism. In that event, the process of deglobalisation would have begun  and that is nobodys interests, least of all Chinas.

The writer is senior economic adviser at UBS Investment Bank and author of Uprising: Will Emerging Markets Shape or Shake the World Economy?

***********************************
Beijing is right to ignore the currency pleas
By Stephen King
Published: September 19 2010 20:28 | Last updated: September 19 2010 20:28

While everyone in Washington thinks the renminbi should be revalued, not everyone in China agrees. Maybe the Chinese are right? It is, after all, easy to blame trade imbalances on the evil exchange rate machinations of others. In the mid-1980s Japans surplus was supposedly the consequence of a deliberately undervalued yen. But while the yen has since risen a good deal  as shown by last weeks decision by the Bank of Japan to lower the exchange rate  its surplus has stubbornly grown too.

Now it is China that attracts Washingtons ire. The US rightly recognises China as its global rival in the 21st century, one reason Beijing is unenthusiastic about caving in to Washingtons demands. But Chinas reluctance also reflects more justified doubts. The conventional wisdom was expressed clearly by Tim Geithner, the US Treasury secretary, in his congressional testimony last week: undervaluation helps Chinas export sector and means imports are more expensive in China than they otherwise would be, thereby leading to lower domestic consumption. This argument assumes that movements in nominal exchange rates lead to lasting adjustments in competitiveness, and also that these in turn will deliver reductions in current global imbalances. Both the arguments are badly flawed.

On the first, Chinas per capita incomes are still low, about $3,000 per annum compared with $40,000 in the US. The gap is slowly closing because of the way Chinas new openness has attracted high-quality capital and management which, in combination with a surplus of remarkably cheap labour, makes China super-competitive. In other words, Chinas growing share of world trade has nothing to do with undervaluation.

Moreover, a revaluation would do little to change Chinas competitive position. The most important resource misallocation in China is under-utilised labour. Chinas almost limitless reserve of poor rural workers constrains how quickly wages can rise  given that modestly higher wages attract more labour to its booming cities, which in turn limit further wage gains. Should the renminbi appreciate, those limits would become even greater and a temporary loss of export competitiveness would be offset by lower domestic wages. Chinas leaders, therefore, are quite right to argue that a rise in the exchange rate would achieve little beyond the very short term and would harm Chinas workers in the long term.

The second assumption is just as doubtful. It is true that policymakers persistently strive to shift exchange rates as means of economic rebalancing. Japan tried in the 1980s, but as its exports softened so its economy boomed, paving the way for the late-1980s bubble and the deflationary stagnation that followed. In the UK, sterling fell in 2008, but trade performance remains miserable. China could quite fairly cite either example as a reason not to move aggressively.

But does the rise in Beijings foreign exchange reserves not prove that China is manipulating its exchange rate? Even here I am not convinced. China is likely to want to switch out of US debt into a broader range of assets, including American companies. Yet Congress could hardly be less enthusiastic. Indeed, given the House of Representatives tends to prohibit Chinese takeovers on national security grounds, China is almost obliged to invest its surplus in dollars.

Because China is now the second-biggest economy in the world, by definition any renminbi appreciation is simultaneously a dollar depreciation. So after all of this, it is probably more accurate to describe Americas exchange policy as one of dollar devaluation, rather than renminbi revaluation  reflecting not Americas trade difficulties but its excessive debts. Should the dollar decline, the value of all those Treasuries issued to support Americas financial system would be worth a lot less in renminbi terms. And that, to the Chinese, would feel suspiciously like a default. No wonder they are not keen on seeing a rise.

So what can be done? The US needs to pull back from what is becoming increasingly protectionist rhetoric. Americans should not forget that their own fiscal stimulus has been possible only thanks to the deep pockets of creditor nations such as China. Sanctions would simply send the world into a downward spiral of protectionism, exchange rate upheavals and interest rate shocks.

Far better, then, for the US to recognise that mutual dependence between these two superpowers makes any such threat counterproductive. Meanwhile, the US should work with Beijing to push much-needed social security and consumer credit reforms in Chinas domestic economy. Until these happen, and Chinese households learn how to spend rather than save, Chinas current account surplus will not go away, no matter where the renminbi ends up.

_The writer is chief economist at HSBC and author of Losing Control: The Emerging Threats to Western Prosperity_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

6.75 Yuan-Dollar exchange rate

The Yuan-Dollar exchange rate is fluctuating again. For a long time, the Yuan was fixed at *8.27 to the U.S. dollar*. During the last five years, the *Yuan appreciated 21 percent against the dollar* and the new exchange was *6.83 Yuan per dollar*. The Yuan is now at its strongest of *6.75 per dollar*.

Appreciate This: Chinese Currency Rise Will Have a Negligible Effect on the Trade Deficit | Daniel J. Ikenson | Cato Institute: Free Trade Bulletin

"*Weak Link between Currency Values and Trade Flows
*
Recent evidence suggests that RMB appreciation will not reduce the U.S. trade deficit and undermines the common political argument for compelling China to revalue. *Between July 2005 and July 2008, the RMB appreciated by 21 percent against the dollar*-from a value of $.1208 to $.1464.4 During that same period (between the full year 2005 and the full year 2008), the U.S. trade deficit with China increased from $202 to $268 billion."

UPDATE: China Yuan Hits Modern-Era High After Dollar's Record Low Fixing - WSJ.com

"UPDATE: *China Yuan Hits Modern-Era High After Dollar's Record Low Fixing*
SEPTEMBER 13, 2010, 6:02 A.M. ET

SHANGHAI (Dow Jones)--China's yuan hit a modern-era high against the U.S. dollar Monday afternoon and set a modern-era closing high late afternoon, after the People's Bank of China set the yuan's reference rate for daily trading at its strongest level against the dollar since the central bank began publishing the daily fixing in 1994.

Traders said the central bank could be guiding the yuan higher for a new period of yuan appreciation, but further signs of rising inflation and export strength would be needed for the trend to be sustainable.

On the over-the-counter market, the dollar was at CNY6.7618 around 0930 GMT, down from Friday's close of CNY6.7692 and marking its lowest closing level in the modern era. It traded as low as CNY6.7568, its lowest intraday level against the U.S. unit since the 1980s, before the Chinese currency was allowed to be regularly traded as part of China's market-oriented reforms. Monday's intraday high was CNY6.7675.

*The PBOC set the dollar-yuan central parity rate at 6.7509*, down from the previous record low of 6.7625 set Friday.

Market volume was relatively light as traders and businesses refrained from taking large positions in either the dollar or the yuan, waiting for cues of where the yuan will head next, traders said.

"I don't know if this is a sign that the yuan will continue to appreciate," said a Shanghai-based trader at a local bank. "A low fixing level for one or two days can't give me the answer."

The yuan's appreciation Monday, following sharp gains Friday, comes after U.S. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner said in an interview Friday that China hadn't done enough to allow the yuan to rise, and followed meetings in Beijing last week between Chinese leaders and senior White House officials including National Economic Council Director Lawrence Summers. Geithner is due to testify at hearings on the yuan to be held by the U.S. House Ways and Means Committee this week.

"China took the very important step in June of signaling that they're going to let the exchange rate start to reflect market forces. But they've done very, very little, they've let it move very, very little in the interim," Geithner said in the interview.

The rise also came after data Friday showed China's trade surplus narrowed sharply to $20.03 billion in August, but the country's surplus with the U.S. widened to 90&#37; of the total from about two thirds in July, increasing the possibility the U.S. Congress will push for legislation to penalize China for tightly controlling its exchange rate.

Traders said Beijing is likely willing to let the yuan rise to avoid economic overheating and to combat imported inflation, after China's economy rebounded in August and consumer prices rose by a 22-month high. But it is too early to say whether the yuan will continue to rise in the near term, they said.

"We just had three days of lower fixings," said Prakash Sakpal, an economist at ING Groep NV in Singapore. "We need to see consistently lower fixings to say that they have shifted to a strong yuan policy."

*Offshore, the one-year dollar-yuan nondeliverable forward contract fell to 6.6430/6.6580 from 6.6732/6.6782 late Friday.
*
-By Joy C. Shaw, Dow Jones Newswires; (86-21) 6120-1200; joy.shaw@dowjones.com"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai port's container throughput ranks first in the world - People's Daily Online*September 21, 2010

*Due to the strong recovery of China's imports and exports, the Port of Shanghai's total container throughput in the first eight months of 2010 stood at more than 19 million standard containers, making it the largest container port in the world. *

*According to statistics, the Port of Shanghai's container throughput stood at more than 2.6 million standard containers in August 2010, up nearly 21 percent compared to the same period last year, and setting a new monthly record. As the two core ports of the Shanghai International Shipping Center are under construction, the throughput of the Yangshan Deepwater Port and the Waiguoqiao Port also kept increasing. *

*In August, the Yangshan Port Area's total throughput amounted to 960,800 standard containers, up almost 37 percent compared to the same period last year, including an underwater throughput of 380,400 standard containers, up nearly 9 percent from the previous year. The Waigaoqiao Port Area completed a throughput of more than 1.3 million standard containers, up more than 14 percent compared to the same period of the previous year. *

*Benefiting from the high-speed growth in August, the port's total throughput has exceeded that of Singapore (19.01 million standard containers), and has taken first place in world for the first time. *

*The number of the ships and people entering and exiting China in the two ports of Shanghai both reached their highest levels. According to statistics of the Yangshan Frontier Inspection Station, the Yangshan Deepwater Port received and sent 805 ships in August, up nearly 11 percent compared to that of July, and received and sent 18,001 people, up nearly 18 percent compared to that of July.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> *Shanghai port's container throughput ranks first in the world - People's Daily Online*September 21, 2010
> 
> *Due to the strong recovery of China's imports and exports, the Port of Shanghai's total container throughput in the first eight months of 2010 stood at more than 19 million standard containers, making it the largest container port in the world. *
> 
> *According to statistics, the Port of Shanghai's container throughput stood at more than 2.6 million standard containers in August 2010, up nearly 21 percent compared to the same period last year, and setting a new monthly record. As the two core ports of the Shanghai International Shipping Center are under construction, the throughput of the Yangshan Deepwater Port and the Waiguoqiao Port also kept increasing. *
> 
> *In August, the Yangshan Port Area's total throughput amounted to 960,800 standard containers, up almost 37 percent compared to the same period last year, including an underwater throughput of 380,400 standard containers, up nearly 9 percent from the previous year. The Waigaoqiao Port Area completed a throughput of more than 1.3 million standard containers, up more than 14 percent compared to the same period of the previous year. *
> 
> *Benefiting from the high-speed growth in August, the port's total throughput has exceeded that of Singapore (19.01 million standard containers), and has taken first place in world for the first time. *
> 
> *The number of the ships and people entering and exiting China in the two ports of Shanghai both reached their highest levels. According to statistics of the Yangshan Frontier Inspection Station, the Yangshan Deepwater Port received and sent 805 ships in August, up nearly 11 percent compared to that of July, and received and sent 18,001 people, up nearly 18 percent compared to that of July.*
> 
> By People's Daily Online




I saw a documentary on Shanghai's superport, the scale and scope of it is just amazing. The mods should make this a sticky. What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

CardSharp said:


> I saw a documentary on Shanghai's superport, the scale and scope of it is just amazing. The mods should make this a sticky. What do you guys think?



I like your idea, but it won't happen once they decide to lock up first the "China economy and updates" thread and even "global economy" later. Thats the reality here for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China takes lead in financial deals


> By Lina Saigol in London and Jamil Anderlini in Beijing
> Published: September 23 2010 19:31 | Last updated: September 23 2010 19:31
> 
> Deals and capital raisings in Chinas booming financial services sector have outpaced those in the US for the first time since records began in 1995, fuelled by a wave of refinancings by Chinese banks needing to repair their balance sheets.
> 
> There have been $36.2bn-worth of deals in Chinas financial sector so far this year, compared with $26.2bn in the same sector in the US, according to data from Dealogic.
> 
> Bankers said the increase in deal flow was being driven by large refinancings by Chinese banks as they move to shore up their capital this year, rather than full takeovers.
> 
> The Chinese government has been rigorous and disciplined about maintaining strong capital ratios in the banking system and as a result one may see more and more capital allocation and reallocation among financial services companies, said John Studzinski, head of Blackstones global advisory business.
> 
> In response to the financial crisis, Beijing ordered a credit-fuelled investment boom in late 2008 to boost flagging growth and in 2009 Chinese banks handed out roughly double the volume of new loans extended the previous year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That led to deteriorating balance sheets and this year Chinas big lenders have unveiled plans to raise a combined total of close to Rmb400bn ($59.6bn).
> 
> Senior Chinese mergers and acquisitions bankers and analysts said the bulk of the volume showing up as deal activity was actually related to this refinancing. The largest Chinese finance sector deal so far this year, for example, was the acquisition by China Mobile of a 20 per cent stake in Shanghai Pudong Development Bank for $5.8bn in March.
> 
> Bankers describe this deal as shuffling the deck by the government, which effectively ordered cash-rich, state-controlled China Mobile to pour some of its outsize profits into state-controlled SPDB to help shore up its balance sheet.
> 
> However, the Chinese data have been skewed by the inclusion of initial public offerings, such as Agricultural Bank of Chinas $22.1bn offering.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of deals being carried out by US financial services groups has fallen to the lowest year-to-date volume since 1995.
> 
> Frank Aquila, mergers partner at international law firm Sullivan & Cromwell, said US financial sector M&A was slow following the subprime mortgage crisis.
> 
> Not only are many banks still struggling with losses from the period, but the regulatory environment has been very uncertain. The recently passed Dodd-Frank financial reform act will force many institutions to reshape their businesses.
> 
> We will see further consolidation in the US, but that probably wont happen until the US economy is on firmer footing, Mr Aquila said.



Investment can lift Chinas consumption


> Published: September 24 2010 03:58 | Last updated: September 24 2010 03:58
> From Prof John Ross.
> 
> Sir, Martin Wolf (Wen is right to worry about Chinas growth, September 22) writes China has the lowest share of consumption in any significant economy ever. In a country with hundreds of millions of poor people, it is even shocking. A claim that this is shocking confuses consumptions share in gross domestic product with consumptions level and growth rate.
> 
> Over the last 30 years, China had both the highest GDP growth rate of a major economy and the highest consumption growth rate  whether defined as household consumption or total consumption including government services. Chinas annual average growth of household consumption was 8.6 per cent, total consumption 8.7 per cent and GDP 9.8 per cent, on World Bank development indicators.
> 
> Such relative growth rates indeed show a falling share of consumption in GDP  a trend Mr Wolf notes. But in every country there is a close correlation between growth of GDP and consumption. China can only maintain a high growth rate of consumption, the key to improving living standards, by a high GDP growth rate, which in turn relates to investment.
> 
> In GDP growth, a decisive factor, as Mr Wolf notes, is investments quantity and efficiency. Prior to the financial crisis, taking five-year moving averages to eliminate cyclical factors, the correlation between Chinas percentage of fixed investment in GDP and GDP growth was 3.7:1  slightly better than the figure in Mr Wolfs article.
> 
> There is evidence that as an economy develops the fixed investment to GDP growth ratio increases  the south-east Asian Tiger economies all experienced this and the equivalent US ratio is 7:1.
> 
> The conclusion for developing consumption and living standards in China is, therefore, necessarily the opposite to the one Mr Wolf draws. If the fixed investment to GDP growth ratio increases as an economy develops, while consumption and GDP growth are correlated, then to maintain the same rate of growth of consumption requires a rising percentage of investment in GDP  the phenomenon in China. A decline in investments percentage in GDP would necessarily lead to a fall in the GDP growth rate.
> 
> The column, unfortunately, therefore proposes policies which would lead to Chinas population having lower consumption and living standard than otherwise possible.
> 
> John Ross,
> 
> Visiting Professor,
> Jiao Tong University,
> Shanghai, China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

U.S. constituted 13.9&#37; of China's trade in 2007.

The United States has fallen into second place on China's list of major trade partners for 2007 and the trend of diminishing relative importance is likely to continue.

Firstly, the developing world is growing much faster than the developed world. With larger economies, the developing world will conduct more trade with China and the U.S. proportion will shrink.

IndustryWeek : BRIC Nations to Drive Global Growth

"*BRIC Nations to Drive Global Growth*
*Brazil is forecast to grow 5.5&#37;- 6&#37; this year, China 10%, India 7%, Russia 5.5%*
May 19, 2010"

Secondly, China has signed free-trade-agreements (i.e. FTA) with ASEAN (e.g. CAFTA) and Taiwan (e.g. ECFA). CAFTA came into effect on January 1st of this year and trade between China and ASEAN has increased dramatically. The China-Taiwan ECFA came into effect on September 12, 2010 and it should also significantly boost future trade.

China Business News: China-Malaysia trade surges 67% in H1

"*China-Malaysia trade surges 67% in H1*

Sep. 24, 2010 (China Knowledge) - *China, the world's largest exporter, saw its bilateral trade with Malaysia soared 67% year on year to US$35 billion in the first half of this year, due to the launch of the China-ASEAN Free Trade Area* at the beginning of this year, said Pi Qing, the Chinese consulate-general, in Kuching, East Malaysia, sources reported.
...
*In the first half of this year, trade value between China and the ASEAN countries rose 55% year on year to US$136.5 billion. China's exports to the ASEAN jumped 45% to US$64.6 billion during the period, while its imports from these countries grew 64% to US$71.9 billion.*"

Thirdly, China is growing economically at 8 to 10% a year. As the manufacturing center of the world, China's economic growth requires raw materials. However, the United States is not a major exporter of commodities. Hence, China's economic boom is benefiting areas like Australia, Brazil, and Africa. By increasing imports from commodity exporting nations, those nations grow wealthy and will have the money to buy more goods from China.

Australia enjoying economic boom | World | News | Toronto Sun

"*Australia enjoying economic boom*
By Wayne Cole, Reuters
Last Updated: September 22, 2010 4:13am

SYDNEY - *Australia is in the midst of a modern gold rush as voracious Asian demand for resources stokes a boom in mining investment that should last years; setting it far apart from much of the rest of the developed world.*"

Fourthly, the American consumer is heavily in debt and "tapped out." There won't be sustained significant growth in American demand for China's products for many years to come.

20 Signs That The American Consumer Is Now Completely Tapped Out

"*20 Signs That The American Consumer Is Now Completely Tapped Out*
Michael Snyder, The Economic Collapse | Sep. 15, 2010, 10:09 AM
...
*The truth is that living on credit for decades has caught up with us as a nation. Americans are absolutely drowning in mortgage debt, car loans, credit card debt and student loan debt. As wages have stagnated, credit has enabled many of us to pursue the American Dream and to live far beyond our means, but that doesn't last forever. Now tens of millions of Americans are completely and totally tapped out.* But without the return of the voracious American "consumer" there is not going to be a full economic "recovery".

For decades, the American consumer has always returned with a vengeance. Continually expanding debt loads have fueled a level of prosperity that most of humanity only dreams of. But unfortunately, *no debt bubble lasts forever*. 

Now the consumer debt bubble in America has started to pop, and many are wondering what is going to fuel the U.S. economy if American consumers are unwilling or unable to do it any longer."

What is one of the major implications of the diminishing American role in international trade? One important trend that we are likely to see is that other countries are satisfied with their economic growth and trade relationship with China. China's growing imports (e.g. imports "grew 64% to US$71.9 billion" from ASEAN in the first half of this year) and free-trade-agreements are spurring growth in their countries.

Increasingly, America will have to confront China alone with U.S. complaints and dissatisfaction. Ironically, China is the largest growing major export market for American products.

U.S. set to be a posse of one on China yuan at G20 | Reuters

"*U.S. set to be a posse of one on China yuan at G20*
Sun Sep 26, 2010 12:07pm EDT

* Geithner may stand alone on currency issue
* *G20 host South Korea says yuan inappropriate topic*
* U.S. administration tries to placate Congress
* China's economic clout silences critics

By Paul Eckert

WASHINGTON, Sept 26 (Reuters) - U.S. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner faces a lonely campaign to make China's currency a major issue at the next Group of 20 summit as would-be allies shrink from confronting Beijing."

China fastest-growing US overseas market: Geithner

"*China fastest-growing US overseas market: Geithner*
(Xinhua)
Updated: 2010-09-17 10:02

WASHINGTON - *US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner on Thursday said that China was the fastest- growing major overseas market for the United States and the two countries had very significant economic interests in their relationship.*"

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/11/business/global/11iht-yuan.html

"*China Trade Surplus Narrows as Imports Jump*
By BETTINA WASSENER
Published: September 10, 2010

HONG KONG  *A surprisingly large increase in imports caused Chinas trade surplus to narrow in August*, data released Friday showed.
...
*But economists were surprised by the size of the growth in Chinas imports  up 35.2 percent from August 2009.* That appeared to signal that domestic demand had rebounded despite Beijings efforts in recent months to rein in the pace of Chinese economic growth and to slow the inflationary pressures that had built up as a result."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

^^^ HK have quite high chinese export value for their size. Did they basically reconfigured their consumer economy to chinese products as they are less expensive?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

no_name said:


> ^^^ HK have quite high chinese export value for their size. Did they basically reconfigured their consumer economy to chinese products as they are less expensive?



Hong Kong is a transshipment point. Most of the Chinese export goods are not consumed in Hong Kong. The Chinese exports are shipped to another destination.

Port Transhipment Cargo Statistics, 2004 to 2009 | Census and Statistics Department

"Aug 20, 2010 ... About 73.6% of Mainland-Hong Kong port *transhipment cargo* movements were ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

1 Singapore

*2 Shanghai (People's Republic of China)*

*3 Hong Kong (People's Republic of China)*

*4 Shenzhen (People's Republic of China)*

- Los Angeles/Long Beach Harbor[7] (United States of America)

5 Busan (South Korea)

*6 Guangzhou (People's Republic of China)*

7 Dubai (United Arab Emirates)

*8 Ningbo (People's Republic of China)*

*9 Qingdao (People's Republic of China)*

10 Rotterdam (Netherlands)

11 Tianjin (People's Republic of China)

12 Kaohsiung (Republic of China)

[Note: For 2010, Shanghai has surpassed Singapore as the world's busiest port.]

Container ship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Click on the hotlink at: "Busiest Container Ports
For more details on this topic, see *List of world's busiest container ports.*"






Port of Shanghai is the world's busiest.

Shanghai port's container throughput ranks first in the world - People's Daily Online

"*Shanghai port's container throughput ranks first in the world*
13:25, September 21, 2010

"Due to the strong recovery of China's imports and exports, the *Port of Shanghai's total container throughput in the first eight months of 2010 stood at more than 19 million standard containers; making it the largest container port in the world.*"

[Note: Thank you to "Brotherhood" for the post on Shanghai port as the world's busiest.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

NYT

*Their Moon Shot and Ours*
By THOMAS L. FRIEDMAN
Published: September 25, 2010

China is doing moon shots. Yes, that&#8217;s plural. When I say &#8220;moon shots&#8221; I mean big, multibillion-dollar, 25-year-horizon, game-changing investments. China has at least four going now: one is building a network of ultramodern airports; another is building a web of high-speed trains connecting major cities; a third is in bioscience, where the Beijing Genomics Institute this year ordered 128 DNA sequencers &#8212; from America &#8212; giving China the largest number in the world in one institute to launch its own stem cell/genetic engineering industry; and, finally, Beijing just announced that it was providing $15 billion in seed money for the country&#8217;s leading auto and battery companies to create an electric car industry, starting in 20 pilot cities. In essence, China Inc. just named its dream team of 16-state-owned enterprises to move China off oil and into the next industrial growth engine: electric cars.

Not to worry. America today also has its own multibillion-dollar, 25-year-horizon, game-changing moon shot: fixing Afghanistan.

This contrast is not good. I was recently at a Washington Nationals baseball game. While waiting for a hot dog, I overheard the conversation behind me. A management consultant for a big national firm was telling his colleagues that his job was to &#8220;market products to the Department of Homeland Security.&#8221; I thought to myself: &#8220;Oh, my! Inventing studies about terrorist threats and selling them to the U.S. government, is that an industry now?&#8221;

We&#8217;re out of balance &#8212; the balance between security and prosperity. We need to be in a race with China, not just Al Qaeda. Let&#8217;s start with electric cars.

The electric car industry is pivotal for three reasons, argues Shai Agassi, the C.E.O. of Better Place, a global electric car company that next year will begin operating national electric car networks in Israel and Denmark. First, the auto industry was the foundation for America&#8217;s manufacturing middle class. Second, the country that replaces gasoline-powered vehicles with electric-powered vehicles &#8212; in an age of steadily rising oil prices and steadily falling battery prices &#8212; will have a huge cost advantage and independence from imported oil. Third, electric cars are full of power electronics and software. &#8220;Think of the applications industry that will be spun out from electric cars,&#8221; says Agassi. It will be the iPhone on steroids.

Europe is using $7-a-gallon gasoline to stimulate the market for electric cars; China is using $5-a-gallon and naming electric cars as one of the industrial pillars for its five-year growth plan. And America? President Obama has directed stimulus money at electric cars, but he is unwilling to do the one thing that would create the sustained consumer pull required to grow an electric car industry here: raise taxes on gasoline. Price matters. Sure, the Moore&#8217;s Law of electric cars &#8212; &#8220;the cost per mile of the electric car battery will be cut in half every 18 months&#8221; &#8212; will steadily drive the cost down, says Agassi, but only once we get scale production going. U.S. companies can do that on their own or in collaboration with Chinese ones. But God save us if we don&#8217;t do it at all.

Two weeks ago, I visited the Coda Automotive battery facility in Tianjin, China &#8212; a joint venture between U.S. innovators and investors, China&#8217;s Lishen battery company and China National Offshore Oil Company. Yes, China&#8217;s oil company is using profits to develop batteries.

Kevin Czinger, Coda&#8217;s C.E.O., who drove me around Manhattan in his company&#8217;s soon-to-be-in-production electric car last week, laid out what is going on. The backbone of the modern U.S. economy was locally made cars powered by locally produced oil. It started us on a huge growth spurt. In recent decades, though, that industry was supplanted by foreign-made cars run on foreign oil, so &#8220;now every time we buy a car we&#8217;re exporting $15,000 of capital, paying for it with borrowed money and running it on foreign energy sources,&#8221; says Czinger. &#8220;We&#8217;ve gone from autos being a middle-class-making-machine to a middle-class-destroying-machine.&#8221; A U.S. electric car/battery industry would reverse that.

The Coda, 14,000 of which will be on the road in California over the next year and can travel 100 miles on one overnight charge, is a combination of Chinese-made batteries and complex American-system electronics &#8212; all final-assembled in Oakland (price: $37,000). It is a win-win start-up for both countries.

If we both now create the market incentives for consumers to buy electric cars, and the plug-in infrastructure for people to drive them everywhere, it will be a win-win moon shot for both countries. The electric car industry will flourish in the U.S. and China, and together we&#8217;ll tackle the next challenge: using auto battery innovations to build big storage batteries for wind and solar. However, if only China puts the gasoline prices and infrastructure in place, the industry will gravitate there. It will be a moon shot for them, a hobby for us, and you&#8217;ll import your new electric car from China just like you&#8217;re now importing your oil from Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

In 2007, the U.S. had a 13.9% share of China's trade. By 2008, the U.S. share had fallen to *12.9%*. When I discover it, I expect the data for 2009 to follow the trend of a declining American share (and importance) in China's trade.

Ministry of Commerce of the People's Republic of China





China's top ten trade partners for Jan.-Oct. 2008

What is the impact from declining American share of China's trade?

It means that China has less at risk and she is more likely to engage in tit-for-tat economic retaliation against American protectionism.

US Tire Tariffs: Will China Retaliate? &#171; naked capitalism

"*US Tire Tariffs: Will China Retaliate?*
Friday, September 11, 2009

*The US tonight imposed steep tariffs on tires, a move directed against Chinese imports.*
...
And it is hard to know what the Chinese will do. On the one hand, China is clearly wedded to mercantilist trade policies and it is hard to see them making serious changes when their economy is flagging. So they could see this as a frontal challenge at a time not of their choosing. The rhetoric from the Chinese, at least as reported in China Daily, says the Chinese regard this move as an affront, but the Chinese so frequently go into high dudgeon mode, it is hard to tell when they are merely posturing and when they are quite serious:

Experts have called the proposal unreasonable and unfair and said that Chinese tire manufactures largely do not compete against their American counterparts in the US.

Chinese tires have been targeting the budget and no-brand replacement tire market for US consumers with severe budget constraints, a sector that the US tire makers gave up long ago and are unwilling to enter again, said China Chamber of Commerce of Metals, Minerals & Chemicals Importers & Exporters in a letter to President Obama.

*But the Chinese government will not turn away from issues that will harm the interests of Chinese industries. Officials from the Bureau of Fair Trade for Imports & Exports with the Ministry of Commerce said China has prepared an assortment of plans for countering different possible results from the Obama administration.
*
We will surely protect local tire manufacturers from being hurt when needed, they said.

*China will likely take retaliatory measures against the US industries.* The Tire Industry Association has petitioned China to launch restrictive measures.

*Moreover, experts suggested the Chinese government clamp down on US auto imports. During the first half, China imported more than $1 billion worth of automobiles from the US, up by 9.1 percent year-on-year.*

Its unfair for Chinese laborers, after we made the American automakers happy, if the US launches sanctions against Chinese tire imports, said He Weiwen, a council member of the China Society for American Economy Studies.

Stay tuned. This could get interesting in a bad way."

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/27/business/global/27yuan.html

"*China Imposes a Steep Tariff on U.S. Poultry*
By KEITH BRADSHER
Published: *September 26, 2010*

HONG KONG  Days after it flexed its economic muscle in a diplomatic dispute with Japan, *China* continued to display a more assertive international economic policy on Sunday as it *imposed steep tariffs on poultry imports from the United States.*

*Chinas commerce ministry announced on its Web site that it would impose import tariffs on American poultry of up to 105.4 percent.* It said the tariffs reflected the result of its own antidumping investigation, which looked at whether the United States was harming Chinas poultry industry by exporting chicken parts for less than it cost to produce them.

*The commerce ministry started the investigation less than two days after President Obama imposed steep tariffs on Chinese tires a year ago.* Chinese officials have denied that the inquiry was in retaliation, but poultry is one of the few categories in which the United States runs a trade surplus with China, making it an ideal target for Chinese trade actions.

The tariffs are another example of Chinas willingness to use its economic leverage when it feels it is being challenged. An official at one of Japans top traders in rare earth minerals said on Monday that there appeared to be no resumption in shipments to Japan, a result of a still-simmering dispute over Japans arrest of a Chinese fishing boat captain. The official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, said traders were watching closely to see whether Chinese customs would start letting shipments through again. Chinas rising assertiveness on the international economic stage reflects its growing economic might and the self-confidence of its leadership, but is tempered by the realization that it faces many challenges in terms of its own development, said Eswar S. Prasad, an economics professor at Cornell.

*Carol J. Guthrie, a spokeswoman for the United States trade representative, said, We are disappointed that duties are to be imposed* and will be examining the determination for consistency with applicable rules.

Quarrels over products as diverse as chickens and rare earth minerals might seem like minor spats. But they come against the backdrop of Chinas vigorous defense of its currency policy, and its stepped-up activity in the World Trade Organization.

China broke the peg of its currency, the renminbi, to the dollar in June but has permitted it to appreciate less than 2 percent against the dollar since then. In recent weeks, Chinese state media have criticized the United States for pressuring China to reduce its intervention in currency markets and allow the renminbi to rise against the dollar.

China has also begun filing its own W.T.O. cases to challenge other countries policies in the last three years, which it did not do for nearly six years after it joined the multilateral group in 2001. These include the cases against the tire tariffs and European Union over antidumping measures against Chinese footwear. The W.T. O. has extensive rules on antidumping tariffs. China has used those rules to challenge other countries penalties.

Some experts on Chinese economic policy say Beijing is still committed to cooperative relations with trading partners.

They dont want to be perceived as the guy flexing his muscles, because they are so interdependent with the outside world, especially with Japan and the United States, said Jiang Wenran, a specialist in Chinese natural resources policy and China-Japan relations at the University of Alberta in Canada.

But Beijing officials face intensifying internal pressure to stand up for Chinas perceived national interests.

China feels increasingly under siege as it becomes an international economic power, as others try to contain it, Mr. Jiang said. They dont want to appear to be weak, because domestic pressure is mounting.

China is an important market for American poultry, particularly for portions like chicken feet, which are a delicacy in China but barely marketable in the United States, said Gary Blumenthal, the chief executive of World Perspectives, an agriculture trade consulting firm in Washington.

*American farmers and the Obama administration are likely to be particularly disappointed by the new poultry tariffs because Chinas increasing affluence has resulted in a surging appetite for protein, one that American chicken farms hoped to satisfy. China is viewed as a potentially hugely growing market for poultry, Mr. Blumenthal said.

The United States exports about $4 billion a year of chicken products, of which $678.2 million went to China last year, according to Global Trade Information Services in Columbia, S.C.
*
Chinas dispute with Japan over rare earth minerals continues to be murky, especially because the commerce agency has denied shipments were halted.

Chen Deming, Chinas commerce minister, said in an interview with Chinese television on Sunday that the government had complied with World Trade Organization rules by not ordering a ban on rare earth exports. But he seemed to hint that a halt on exports might have occurred anyway when he said that, I believe entrepreneurs, they will have their own feelings, and will do their own thing.

There are 32 companies with rare earth export licenses in China, including 10 foreign firms. Mr. Chen was not asked why foreign companies would have felt a need to stop shipments.

Rare earths are important for automotive, electronics and clean energy industries. China mines 93 percent of the worlds tonnage of rare earths.

Hiroko Tabuchi contributed reporting from Tokyo."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Chinese Vice Premier Hui Liangyu delivers the address for the opening ceremony of 2010 China (Ningxia) International Investment and Trade Fair and the First China-Arab States Economic and Trade Forum in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, on Sept. 26, 2010. (Xinhua/Liu Quanlong)





Chinese Vice Premier Hui Liangyu (2nd R) attends the opening ceremony of 2010 China (Ningxia) International Investment and Trade Fair and the First China-Arab States Economic and Trade Forum in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, on Sept. 26, 2010. (Xinhua/Liu Quanlong)





Three participants walk at the opening ceremony of 2010 China (Ningxia) International Investment and Trade Fair and the First China-Arab States Economic and Trade Forum in Yinchuan, capital of northwest China's Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, on Sept. 26, 2010. Participants from over 60 countries, regions, and international organizations attended the forum that kicked off here on Sunday. (Xinhua/Liu Quanlong)

BERNAMA - China-Arab Bilateral Trade Hits US $51.9 Billion In First-half

"*China-Arab Bilateral Trade Hits US $51.9 Billion In First-half*
September 27, 2010 12:40 PM

YINCHUAN, Sept 27 (Bernama) -- Bilateral trade between China and the Arab States hit a historical high of US $51.9 billion in the first-half of the year, *up 52 per cent* over the same period last year, said Chinese Vice Premier Hui Liangyu.

Two-way trade grew rapidly since both countries recovered from the global financial crisis in the second-half of last year and this helped bilateral trade reach US $107.4 billion in 2009, which was six folds better than 2000.

*Hui said this in his address at the First China-Arab States Economic and Trade Forum* which opened here yesterday.

*More than 800 foreign guests, mainly senior government officials, diplomats from 66 countries and representatives from chambers of commerce attended the five-day forum* jointly organised by the People's Government of Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region, China Ministry of Commerce and China Council for the Promotion of International Trade.

*Ningxia, home to at least 10 per cent of China's 20 million Muslims, will host this forum annually to expand trade and economic cooperation with Arab States and other Muslim countries.
*
Chinese Vice Premier Hui Liangyu said cooperation between China and the Arab states have great potential and a bright future.

He said, as of end-June, China's direct investment in Arab States reached US $3.78 billion and the field of investment had widened from resource exploring, food and textile to those including leather manufacturing, automobile assembly and petrochemicals.

In the same period, investment from the Arab states to China stood at US $2.15 billion, covering petrochemicals, food, real estate and light industries sectors.

He also said China's construction sectors had not only taken up more projects in Arab countries but also provided more interest-free and preferential loans to Arab countries for infrastructure construction.

*In the second-quarter of this year, China offered US $116 million in interest-free and preferential loans to Arab countries.*

Meanwhile, Minister of Commerce Chen Deming said China and Arab States should strengthen efforts to promote trade if both countries want bilateral trade to exceed US $200 billion in the next three to five years.

He said both sides should make efforts to strengthen two-way cooperation, encourage Chinese companies to invest and undertake more projects in Arab States and welcome Arab companies to invest in China."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

1) Technically, I think China did not pass Japan in nominal GDP last year because the standard practice is to use the average currency conversion rate for the year or 2009 (e.g. 6.83 Yuan to 1 U.S. dollar). See http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2010/07...l-number-three/

2) It will be interesting to see the new GDP projections for China by both the IMF and Goldman Sachs. The IMF-projected GDP for China is lacking by about $1/2 trillion dollars. The Goldman Sachs' projections are about $1 trillion dollars short for 2010 China. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...al%29_estimates

3) China will catch up faster to U.S. GDP than most people expected. China's economic growth rate is roughly 8 to 10% per year. In contrast, U.S. growth rate is approximately 2 to 3%. In addition, China's currency appreciation gives China's nominal GDP an additional boost. America had better keep an eye on the rear-view mirror. China is closing in fast.

-----

The IMF (i.e. International Monetary Fund) is like the weatherman. Short-term predictions are fairly accurate. However, predictions for the long-term tend to be unreliable.

Five years is a short time for economic forecasting. I've checked prior 5-year predictions by the IMF and they're usually fairly close to the actual GDP. The IMF GDP numbers for China are understated by 1/2 trillion U.S. dollars because China has revised her GDP numbers (e.g. see original post). The IMF predicts that China's GDP in 2015 is $9.44 trillion dollars. We add in an extra 1/2 trillion dollars from the revised statistics.

Some of you will do the math and say: $9.44 trillion + $0.5 trillion = $9.94 trillion; that's not quite $10 trillion dollars. Technically true, but you forgot the interest income from China's forex reserves and remittances from overseas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_count...al%29_estimates

China's GDP in 2015 will be $10 trillion dollars.

I guarantee it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Paper-Thin Screens With a Twist - WSJ.com

"*Paper-Thin Screens With a Twist*
*Gold Winner | Industrial Technology Research Institute*
SEPTEMBER 26, 2010
By MICHAEL TOTTY

Lots of researchers have been trying to come up with a way to make flexible displays that work like computer screens but with a literal twist&#8212;they can be bent, rolled and folded like a sheet of paper.

*The Taiwan-based Industrial Technology Research Institute, or ITRI, won the top prize in this year's Innovation Awards contest for a manufacturing technique that promises to clear the way for commercial development of high-quality displays on flexible materials.*

*Flexible displays are attractive for several reasons: They're lighter than glass displays, making it possible to build larger consumer devices, such as e-readers or tablet computers, that aren't too heavy. They can also be used in some novel applications, such as interactive newspapers that can be bent or rolled and be as portable as the paper-based versions.*

"With a stable, viable and cost-effective flexible-display technology," says Barry H. Jaruzelski, an Innovation Awards judge and a partner at consulting firm Booz & Co., "the door is opened to a wide range of truly new applications in consumer electronics and device interfaces."

But producing flexible displays in commercial quantities has proved challenging. To understand why, and why ITRI's innovation has promise, requires a brief tutorial.





*A flexible display from Taiwan's Industrial Technology Research Institute*

Making a flexible display as fully functional as the typical flat-panel computer screen requires layering thin-film transistors on a flexible substrate. Because the flexible material can curl or shift during this process, it's bonded temporarily to a rigid piece of glass. The completed flexible display then has to be detached from the glass without being damaged, which is difficult to do efficiently enough to make the displays on a commercial scale.

ITRI's solution&#8212;which it calls FlexUPD, for flexible universal panel for displays&#8212;is novel yet simple. It places a "debonding" layer of nonadhesive material between the flexible substrate and the glass. The substrate, which has an adhesive backing, is made slightly larger than the final flexible display and the debonding layer, so it stays steady on the glass. Once the transistors are layered on the substrate and enclosed, the display can be cut out from the excess substrate and easily lifted off the glass.

The idea for the debonding layer, says an ITRI spokeswoman, came from watching cooks prepare paper-thin Taiwanese pancakes, which can be easily peeled from a pan at high temperatures. Cheng-Chung Lee and Tzong-Ming Lee, ITRI division directors, are credited with the idea.

The technique, the institute says, can be used with a variety of displays, including current liquid-crystal-display, or LCD, screens and the next-generation displays made with organic light-emitting diodes, or OLEDs.

*ITRI has demonstrated a prototype paper-thin display made with this process, and has licensed the technology to display maker AU Optronics Corp. of Taiwan. The first product using the technology, a flexible display for an e-reader, is planned for release by the end of the year, an ITRI spokeswoman says.*





*A flexible display from Taiwan's Industrial Technology Research Institute*

Other companies have demonstrated flexible-screen prototypes and plan to bring them to market using a different manufacturing technology. None, including ITRI's technology, have yet seen commercial success, but ITRI says its improvements make its entry more cost-effective than competing technologies. Also, it says, the technology is compatible with existing factories for fabricating displays, so it can be widely adopted by display makers.

*Judges for the Innovation Awards, while noting that ITRI is still in the early stages of commercializing the technology, cited the possible benefits of flexible displays. "This looks like a simple and elegant solution to a manufacturing problem," says William Webb, director of technology resources for Ofcom in the U.K.*

*ITRI, a nonprofit organization, won an Innovation Award in 2009 for its FleXpeaker, a paper-thin loudspeaker system.*

Mr. Totty is a news editor for The Journal Report in San Francisco. He can be reached at michael.totty@wsj.com."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Russia hails oil pipe as first step towards China


> By Charles Clover in Moscow
> Published: September 27 2010 20:23 | Last updated: September 27 2010 20:23
> Russia and China opened a historic oil pipeline in a move hailed by their leaders as the first step towards diversifying Russias energy exports away from Europe and towards its eastern neighbour.
> 
> The commercial logic of greater energy links between one of the largest producers of energy and the worlds largest consumer has outweighed political distrust between the two nations, which fought a brief war in 1969 and only two years ago finalised border delimitation.
> 
> Russian President Dmitry Medvedev and his Chinese counterpart Hu Jintao marked the completion of the Chinese branch by simultaneously pressing a button to open the pipeline during a ceremony in Beijing on Monday.
> 
> Our co-operation has already reached the level of strategic partnership, said Mr Medvedev. Negotiations over the pipeline, which began 14 years ago, have tracked the warming relations between the two countries, which now conduct military exercises together.
> 
> The pipeline represents a strategic shift for Russias energy industry. Currently, its maze of oil and gas pipelines head westward, supplying Europe, and Russian leaders have long said they wanted to diversify exports.
> 
> Julia Nanay, of PFC Energy in Washington, said such moves had become an important strategic priority for Russia.
> 
> The new EPSO pipeline snakes through east Siberian steppes from the Russian town of Skvordino to Daqing, an oil hub in China.
> 
> It is expected to start pumping 300,000 barrels a day on January 1. State-controlled Rosneft, Russias largest oil concern, will sell the crude to Chinas top energy group, PetroChina.
> 
> Oil exports are to be followed by gas exports, as China is eager to burn less coal and more environmentally friendly gas. In 2006 Russia agreed to build two gas pipelines to China, carrying 68bn cu m of gas per year, though failure to agree on a pricing formula have delayed the progress of the gas lines.
> 
> Russian gas export monopoly Gazprom said it had cemented terms for a supply deal to sell 30bn&#8201;cu&#8201;m to China National Petroleum Corp annually. The two countries have not managed to clinch a gas price deal, however.
> 
> We expect commercial contracts by the middle of 2011, Igor Sechin, Russias deputy prime minister, told reporters.
> 
> Practically, there are no limits for the growth of gas consumption in China, said Mr Sechin, who is chairman of Russian oil company Rosneft and oversees the countrys energy and metals industries. Secondly, Russia has all the gas needed for Chinas economic development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Shopping district in Taipei, Taiwan

http://taiwantoday.tw/ct.asp?xItem=119474&ctNode=445

"*Taiwan's GDP growth to hit fastest pace in 21 years*

Publication Date&#65306;09/27/2010
Source&#65306; Taiwan Today
By Audrey Wang

The Economist Intelligence Unit expects Taiwans gross domestic product to grow by *9.2 percent in 2010*, the fastest rate in 21 years, according to the Council for Economic Planning and Development on Sept. 24th.

The EIU report noted that Taiwans economy grew by an average of 13.1 percent in the first two quarters of 2010. This stellar performance, the EIU said, *largely reflects the global economys return to health, which has translated into an upsurge in Taiwans exports and domestic demand.*

According to the EIU report, Taiwan should see a rapid recovery in fixed investment in the months to come, as local companies have expanded their operations in line with increases in domestic and external demand."

Taiwan`s Export Order Value Hits Record US$34.88B. in August | CENS.com - The Taiwan Economic News

"*Taiwan`s Export Order Value Hits Record US $34.88 billion in August*
2010/09/27

Taipei, Sept. 27, 2010 (CENS)--Thanks to the appreciation of the Japanese yen and hectic sales of iPad and iPhone, Taiwans export orders in August reached a record monthly high of US $34.88 billion, according to the statistics released by the Ministry of Economic Affairs (MOEA).

The August export order value *surged year-on-year by 23.3%*, with the increase of US $2.23 billion in IT & telecom product exports being the biggest contributor to the rise.

*In the same month, orders for electronic products totaled US $8.637 billion, the highest of its kind ever recorded; and those for IT & telecom items came to US $8.515 billion, the third highest of its kind. As for LCD panels, the corresponding value totaled US $3.344 billion, the second highest.
*
Huang Chi-shih, director of the Statistics Department of the MOEA, disclosed that in August the overseas orders received by domestic manufacturers accounted for 50.72% of that received by the IT & telecom industry, whose overseas orders totaled 84.32%, the highest among all export items.

Huang further indicated that the booming sales of Apple`s two popular itemsiPad and iPhonehave also benefited Taiwan`s related industries as *IT & telecom, electronics, machinery, auto vehicles & parts, LED, flat TV sets, etc.*

Huang said that the orders in August from the United States, Europe, Japan and the ASEAN focused on IT & telecom products; while those from China on electronic items. *During the month, the orders from China totaled US $9.3 billion, for a year-on-year growth of 8.84%, of which US $7.676 billion were for electronic products, the highest of its kind ever recorded.
*
With the economic recovery, Huang predicted, *the order value for the full-year might reach US $400 billion, or up 24% from last year`s US $322.44 billion.
*
(by Judy Li)"


----------



## Martian2

"Chang'an Ford automobile factory manufactures Ford cars in Chongqing."

Ford to Build $500 Million Engine Plant in Chongqing - Bloomberg

"*Ford to Build $500 Million Engine Plant in Chongqing*
By Bloomberg News - Sep 25, 2010 4:54 AM ET

*Ford Motor Co.s China venture Changan Ford Mazda Automobile Co. signed an agreement with the Chongqing municipal government to spend $500 million to build an engine plant in the western Chinese city of Chongqing.

The planned plant will more than double Fords existing engine capacity in China*, according to an e-mailed statement from the company.

*The engine factory will be Changan Ford Mazda Automobiles second and will add capacity of 400,000 units*, according to the statement. The plant will mainly supply the ventures vehicle-assembly lines in Chongqing, it said.

Construction will begin next year and engine production will start in 2013, Ford said in the statement.

*Changan Ford Mazda Automobile is a venture between Chongqing Changan Automobile Co., Ford and Mazda Motor Corp.*

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Stanley James at sjames8@bloomberg.net"





"Ford celebrates the production of its 500,000th Focus model at its Chongqing plant."

Record vehicle sales are expected | freep.com | Detroit Free Press

"*Record vehicle sales are expected*
BY GREG GARDNER Posted: Sept. 28, 2010
FREE PRESS BUSINESS WRITER

*China's surging economy will propel global sales of cars and trucks to a record high of 69.6 million vehicles this year*, according to the chief automotive economist of IHS Automotive.

"Government incentives (such as last year's cash-for-clunkers program in the U.S. and other rebates for buying more fuel-efficient cars) will drive about 1 million of those sales," said Nigel Griffiths, the IHS economist. Those incentives have ended in Italy and Germany, and will end in Japan in 2012. A group of the company's analysts met with journalists Monday in Northville.

The previous best year for global new-vehicle sales was 69.5 million in 2007, the year before the global financial meltdown triggered by the bursting of the U.S. housing market bubble.

*China is now the world's largest automotive market, with 13.5 million sales last year*, an increase of 45&#37; from 2008. Nomura Securities of Japan released a report this month that China's automotive market will nearly double to 25 million vehicles by 2014.

Much of that growth will be fueled by the Chinese government's aggressive subsidies for the production and purchase of electric vehicles.

Beginning earlier this year, consumers in five large cities became eligible for discounts of $8,785 off the price of an all-electric car and about $7,320 off plug-in hybrids. The money is paid directly to carmakers, which will reduce the vehicle price.

Tianshu Xin, who is responsible for IHS's Chinese automotive research, said the government in Beijing has set a goal of putting 5 million electric vehicles on the road by 2020.

Back in the U.S., IHS expects new-vehicle sales to rebound from last year's lowest-in-27-years 10.4 million to 11.35 million for all of 2010. If that seems like a painfully slow recovery, the firm foresees a more robust demand of 12.8 million vehicles in the U.S. next year.

Griffiths said there is a less than a 25% chance for the U.S. economy to sink back into recession in the next year.

Contact GREG GARDNER: 313-222-8762 or ggardner@freepress.com"





"New cars at Ford's Chongqing factory in China."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

"This 8-ton excavator comes with an air conditioned cab."

UPDATE: Caterpillar To Build Plant In China For Small Excavators - WSJ.com

"UPDATE: *Caterpillar To Build Plant In China For Small Excavators*
By Bob Tita Of DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 
SEPTEMBER 28, 2010, 9:45 P.M. ET

CHICAGO (Dow Jones)--*Caterpillar Inc. (CAT) said Tuesday it will build a new assembly plant in China to produce small hydraulic excavators*, as the company continues to expand out its production capacity in developing regions of the world.

*Construction of the new plant in Wujiang is expected to begin by the end of the year, with excavator production scheduled to start in 2012. Wujiang is in the Jiangsu Province on China's eastern coast.* The company did not disclose the cost of the new plant.

*Caterpillar, the world's largest manufacturer of construction equipment by sales, has been supplying the Chinese market with excavators weighing less than eight tons from plants in Xuzhou, China, and Sagami, Japan. Opening a separate plant for mini-excavators in China will free up production space for other equipment lines in the plants in Xuzhou and Sagami*, the Peoria, Ill.-based company said.

*"China is the world's largest market for excavators in the below 8-ton class,"* said Mary Bell, vice president of the Caterpillar's Building Construction Products division, which is responsible for the company's compact machinery lines.

Caterpillar has been overhauling its production sites this year to boost its manufacturing capacity in China, Brazil and other markets where the rapid construction of highways, airports, mines and public transportation infrastructure is driving demand for wheel-loaders, bulldozers, excavators and other machinery.

Caterpillar earlier this month announced that it bought a former auto assembly plant in Campo Largo, Brazil, to expand production of its backhoe loaders and small wheel loaders. The backhoe plant will allow Caterpillar to expand production of its larger construction machinery at its flagship factory in Piracicaba.

Brazil is seen as a key growth market for construction machinery in the coming years as the country ramps up construction to host the 2016 summer Olympics and the 2014 World Cup soccer tournament.

Caterpillar also plans to construct a new assembly plant for excavators in Texas to consolidate production of excavators currently being assembled at plants in Aurora, Ill., and Akashi, Japan. The move will allow the Akashi plant to focus on supplying machinery demand in the Asia-Pacific region, where sales of equipment have been surging. The Aurora plant, meanwhile, will produce a new line of hydraulic mining shovels, as Caterpillar looks to expand its presence in the global mining sector.

Caterpillar ended Tuesday's regular trading session up 0.16%, or 13 cents, at $79.67 a share.

-By Bob Tita, Dow Jones Newswires; 312-750-4129; robert.tita@dowjones.com"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

ContiTech Opens Forward-Looking Plant in China

"*ContiTech Opens Forward-Looking Plant in China*
March 15, 2010
From Gasgoo.com

Changshu, March 10, 2010. At a festive ceremony, Hanover, Germany-based ContiTech AG inaugurated its recently completed plant "ContiTech China Rubber & Plastics Technology Ltd." in Changshu (Jiangsu Province, China); 100 kilometers northwest of Shanghai.





ContiTech China Rubber & Plastics Technology Ltd., Contitech's new plant in China

Initially, three business units &#8211; Air Spring Systems (air suspension systems), Fluid Technology (hoses and hose line systems) and Vibration Control (including acoustic insulation) &#8211; are commencing operations here. *An almost &#8364;40 million investment, the facility will produce mainly for the Chinese and other Asian markets. A further phase of expansion and erection, including a rubber compounding center for the location, are slated for the future.*

Mr. Wang Xiang, Party Secretary of Changshu CPC Committee and Heinz-Gerhard Wente, CEO of ContiTech AG, officiated at the ribbon-cutting ceremony. The plant opening marks a key milestone for the future of the company in China. In his welcoming remarks, Wente highlighted the importance of the location for customers in China and for ContiTech itself, one of the world&#8217;s leading specialists for rubber and plastics technology: &#8220;Changshu is the new productive heart for our customers in China. We are creating here a forward-looking strategic center for our long-term operations in Asia. *Our roots may be in Germany, but we have long since made ourselves at home here as well and see a key portion of our future viability in China.*&#8221;

*Long-term and successful engagement for and in China*

*ContiTech has been active in China already for 30 years.* With components and systems &#8211; such as hose lines, vibration components, air springs, soft trim, conveyor belts, drive belts and coated fabrics &#8211; produced within the country at currently nine modern production plants, ContiTech very successfully services the needs of the automotive industry, machine and plant engineering and construction, mining, the printing industry and rail transportation. *The company presently has 1,200 employees in China*, with its workforce growing virtually by the day. *In the face of a severe global economic crisis, ContiTech was able to up sales in China 34 percent in fiscal 2009. The long-range target is to more than double current sales volume in China by 2014; boosting it from &#8364;133 million at present to approximately &#8364;300 million.*

*Unique advantages for Chinese industry*

*China is viewed as one of ContiTech's key markets in the coming decades.* &#8220;The country&#8217;s need for technological innovations and advanced developments matches up perfectly with our more than 130 years of mature production and development know-how. We offer high-tech products made of rubber and plastic that provide our Chinese industrial partners immense effectiveness in developing solutions in the areas of mobility, energy production and efficiency, and environmental protection,&#8221; notes Wente, underscoring the advantages for Chinese industry.

*About the company*

*ContiTech AG is a division of the international automotive supplier Continental. With sales of approximately &#8364;20 billion in 2009, Continental is among the leading automotive suppliers worldwide.* As a supplier of brake systems, systems and components for powertrains and chassis, instrumentation, infotainment solutions, vehicle electronics, tires and technical elastomers, Continental contributes enhanced driving safety and global climate protection. Continental is also a competent partner in networked automobile communication. Continental currently employs approximately 134,500 in 46 countries.

The ContiTech division holds a global market leadership position for many non-tire rubber products and is a specialist in plastics technology in the non-tire rubber sector. The division develops and produces functional parts, components and systems for the automotive industry and other important industries. The division has a workforce of approximately 22,000 employees. In 2009, it achieved sales of approximately &#8364;2.4 billion."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

"(Clockwise from left) Three-, 5-, and 6-day-old cloned blastocysts."

*"At the press release, leader of the research team, Li Jian-yuan explained the newly invented cloning technology is expected to facilitate medical treatment for patients like the sufferers of Parkinson disease."*

CellNEWS: Chinese Researchers Make Cloned Human Blastocysts

"*Chinese Researchers Make Cloned Human Blastocysts*
Tuesday, 3 February 2009

SCNT Using an Alternative Enucleation Method for Patient-specific Embryonic Stem Cells (ESCs)
Tuesday, 03 February 2009

China Daily report that a research team at the Shandong Stem Cell Engineering Research Center has successfully cloned five human blastulas from 135 eggs on experiment, according to a press conference jointly held by the research centre and Yantai Procreation Medicine Center on Monday. The Yantai Region is located north-central on the Shandong Peninsula, south of the Bohai Sea.

Of the five cloned human blastulas, four were from skin fibroblasts of healthy donors while the other one was from lymphocytes of patients with Parkinson disease.

*At the press release, leader of the research team, Li Jian-yuan explained the newly invented cloning technology is expected to facilitate medical treatment for patients like the sufferers of Parkinson disease.*

Somatic cell nuclear transfer (SCNT) was used to generate patient-specific embryonic stem cells (ESCs) from blastocysts cloned by nuclear transfer (ntESCs). In this study, a total of 135 oocytes were obtained from 12 healthy donors (3035 years). Human oocytes, obtained within 2 h following aspiration, were enucleated and human fibroblasts or lymphocytes were used to construct the SCNT embryos.

*The web edition of the science journal "Cloning and Stem Cells" reported the Chinese scientific achievement on January 27, 2009.*

Reference:
Human Embryos Derived by Somatic Cell Nuclear Transfer Using an Alternative Enucleation Approach
Jianyuan Li, Xuexia Liu, Haiyan Wang, Shouxin Zhang, Fujun Liu, Xuebo Wang, Yanwei Wang. Cloning and Stem Cells. ahead of print. doi:10.1089/clo.2008.0041"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China Gets Success In Cloning World's First Rabbit - Science Ahead

"*China gets success in cloning world's first rabbit*
Parul G | Jul 24 2007






*After research of more than three decades in cloning and producing the first cloned animal, a goat in 2000, China has once again been successful in cloning worlds first rabbit.* The Chinese scientists have produced the cloned female rabbit biologically, using the somatic cells of a rabbit fetus.

Dr. Li Shangang who conducted the experiment of rabbit cloning is a researcher at the National Center for Molecular Genetics and Animal Breeding of the Beijing Institute of Animal Sciences.

Dr. Li and his team chose the back skin cells of a 20-day old rabbit embryo. They cultured these cells into fibroblast cell lines. Then these fibroblast cells (donor cells) were fused with an enucleated rabbits oocyte (immature egg cell of animal ovary) through electric pulse. Thus cloned embroys were produced which were later transferred into the rabbits oviduct. The female clone rabbit was born after a month-long normal pregnancy on February 12 and had weighed 60 grams at birth. Now the rabbit is doing well and is at an animal center in Shanghai.

The first animal to be cloned using somatic cells was the sheep - Dolly in 1996. Since then many other animals as mice, cattle and pigs have been cloned by scientists.

In 2002, French scientists too had claimed to produce the worlds first cloned rabbit but that was done by using cells from an adult female rabbit. *However, the Chinese rabbit is the worlds first clone rabbit that has used fibroblast cells from a fetal rabbit.
*
On the achievement, Wang Hongguang, director of the China Center for Biotechnology Development affiliated to the Ministry of Science and Technology said:

Chinese cloning research has reached a global advanced level. We can reproduce almost all the cloning results in top-class laboratories around the world. However, we are lacking in original creations such as the newly cloned rabbit.

*Rabbits are considered significant research tools because of their shorter gestation period than other big mammals such as sheep or cows.
*
Malaysia has also turned to cloning and is in efforts to clone some of its threatened leatherback turtles to save them from extinction.

Source: Reuters"





"China's Liberation Daily reports today that the world's first transgenic-cloned rabbit is now three months old and living happily in Shanghai. The rabbit was cloned from the skin cells of a 20-day-old embryo, which were then implanted into the oviduct of a female rabbit."
(The photo shows the cloned rabbit (left) and her surrogate mother.
Posted by Xujun Eberlein)

World's 1st GM cloned rabbit may reproduce in 3 months -- china.org.cn

"*As rabbits share similar genes with humans, the genetically-modified cloned rabbit is expected to be used for research into cardiovascular and eye diseases as well as some genetic ailments, said Dr. Li Shangang with the Chinese Academy of Agricultural Sciences.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

"The piglets were displayed earlier this week. When irradiated under ultraviolet radiation, the green fluorescence protein the piglets possess is visible. (China Daily via Reuters)"

Glowing cloned pig passes on the trait - SFGate

"*Glowing cloned pig passes on the trait*
*Inherited altered genes could lead to breeding organs for humans, researchers say*
January 10, 2008|By Christopher Bodeen, Associated Press





A researcher holds two piglets born to a cloned pig under ultraviolet light to show their inherited green glow. Associated Press photo
Credit: Associated Press

*Beijing -  A cloned pig whose genes were altered to make it glow fluorescent green has passed on the trait to its young, a development that could lead to the future breeding of pigs for human transplant organs, a Chinese university reported.

The glowing piglets' birth proves transgenic pigs are fertile and able to pass on their engineered traits to their offspring, according to Liu Zhonghua, a professor overseeing the breeding program at Northeast Agricultural University.

"Continued development of this technology can be applied to ... the production of special pigs for the production of human organs for transplant," Liu said in a news release posted Tuesday on the university's Web site.*

Calls to the university seeking comment Wednesday were not answered.

The piglets' mother was one of three pigs born with the trait in December 2006 after pig embryos were injected with fluorescent green protein. Two of the 11 piglets glow fluorescent green from their snout, trotters and tongue under ultraviolet light, the university said.

Robin Lovell-Badge, a genetics expert at Britain's National Institute for Medical Research, said the technology "to genetically manipulate pigs in this way would be very valuable."

Lovell-Badge had not seen the research from China's cloned pigs and could not comment on its credibility. He said, however, that organs from genetically altered pigs would potentially solve some of the problems of rejected organs in transplant operations.

He said the presence of the green protein would allow genetically modified cells to be tracked if they were transplanted into a human. The fact that the pig's offspring also appeared to have the green genes would indicate that the genetic modification had successfully penetrated every cell, Lovell-Badge added.

But he said much more research and further trials - both in animals and in humans - would be necessary before the benefits of the technology could be seen.

Other genetically modified pigs have been created before, including by Scotland's Roslin Institute, but few results have been published.

Tokyo's Meiji University last year successfully cloned a transgenic pig that carries the genes for human diabetes, while South Korean scientists cloned cats that glow red when exposed to ultraviolet rays."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Ministry of Science and Technology of the People's Republic of China

"Superconductivity Found in One-Atomic-Layer

Not long ago, a study, led by XUE Qikun, CHEN Xi, and JIA Jinfeng at Tsinghua University Dept. of Physics, in collaboration with a team headed by MA Xucun with the Chinese Academy of Sciences Institute of Physics, Prof. WANG Yayu, Tsinghua University Dept. of Physics, Prof. LIN Haiqing at the Chinese University of Hong Kong, and Prof. LIU Ying of the Pennsylvania State University Department of Physics and Material Research Institute, has found superconductivity in one-atomic-layer metal films grown on Si substrates. One-atomic-layer is the ultimate thickness a practical material can reach. *The finding, published in the recent online issue of Nature Physics, renders a solution to the question concerning how thin a superconductor can be.*"

Superconductivity: One layer is enough : featured highlight : NPG Asia Materials

"Superconductivity: One layer is enough
NPG Asia Materials featured highlight | doi:10.1038/asiamat.2010.78
Published online 24 May 2010

*Superconductivity has been observed in films as thin as one atomic layer.*





Fig. 1: Scanning tunneling microscope image of a single atomic layer of lead (in the striped incommensurate phase) on silicon (image size is 50 nm × 50 nm).

Superconductivity is a fascinating phenomenon. The signatures of superconductivity, such as its vanishing electrical resistance and expulsion of a magnetic field, as well as its potential for diverse applications, have intrigued scientists for decades.

Nowadays, as low temperature standard superconductors become better understood, attention has begun to focus on complex high-temperature superconductors. It is accepted that in these materials, lattice vibrations (referred to as phonons) mediate the formation of electron pairs, which is essential for the emergence of a superconducting phase. However, despite this recent trend in research, standard superconductors can still present intriguing results, as shown by *Qi-Kun Xue and colleagues who have demonstrated that superconductivity can be observed even in single atomic layers of lead and indium1.*

Two-dimensional (2D) superconductivity is a rather fragile state of matter. It is therefore natural to wonder what is the minimum thickness needed to observe this phenomenon, or whether a single layer of ordered metal atoms, which represents the ultimate 2D limit of a crystalline film, could be superconducting. The team studied single-layer films of lead (Fig. 1) and indium grown on Si(111). *Using scanning tunneling spectroscopy at high energy resolution, they observed a region of zero conductance for low applied voltage, terminated on each side by sharp peaks  the signature of superconductivity. Furthermore, the films exhibited vortices when a magnetic field was applied, confirming the existence of a superconducting phase.*

Through angular-resolved photoemission spectroscopy, the team found that for each metal the electronphonon coupling was greatly enhanced with respect to the bulk case. This implies that the covalent siliconmetal bonding has a strong role in providing the mechanism for electron pairing, while the metal itself mainly provides the necessary carriers.

*Our work sheds new light on the mechanism of superconductivity at reduced dimensionality, especially the crucial role played by the interface, says Xue. The tunable atomic and electronic structures in these well-defined 2D materials provide an ideal platform for testing various theoretical models when dealing with 2D many-body physics. In addition, the exploration of one-atomic-layer superconductors grown on silicon may also help to develop superconducting electronic circuits compatible with silicon technology.*

Reference

1. Zhang, T.,1,2 Cheng, P.,1 Li, W.-J.,2 Sun, Y.-J.,1 Wang, G.,1 Zhu, X.-G.,1 He, K.,2 Wang, L.,2 Ma, X.,2 Chen, X.,1* Wang, Y.,1 Liu, Y.,3 Lin, H.-Q.,4 Jia, J.-F.1 & Xue, Q.-K.1,2* Superconductivity in one-atomic-layer metal films grown on Si(111). Nature Phys. 6, 104 (2010). | article

Author affiliation

1. Key Lab for Atomic and Molecular Nanoscience, Department of Physics, Tsinghua University, Beijing 100084, China
2. Institute of Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing 100190, China
3. Department of Physics and Material Research Institute, Pennsylvania State University, Pennsylvania 16802, USA
4. Department of Physics, The Chinese University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China
*Email: xc@mail.tsinghua.edu.cn

This research highlight has been approved by the author of the original article and all empirical data contained within has been provided by said author."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Manufacturing pace fastest in 4 months - People's Daily Online*October 02, 2010





*Chinese workers at an automobile factory in Liuzhou in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. *

*China's manufacturing expanded at the fastest pace in four months in September, adding to signs that economic growth is stabilizing even as the government curbs energy use and tries to cool the property market.*

*The purchasing managers index (PMI) rose to 53.8 from 51.7 in August, China's logistics federation and statistics bureau said on Friday in a statement.*

*The data reinforced evidence from a separate purchasing manager survey two days ago that China's industries are gearing up again after the economy slowed in the second quarter.*

*Bank of America-Merrill Lynch said that officials might accelerate gains by the yuan as domestic demand strengthens and the US maintains pressure for a stronger currency.*

*"Today's better-than-expected PMI number suggests that China's economy has regained strength on a strong pick up in domestic orders and a steady increase in external demand," said Liu Ligang, a Hong Kong-based economist at Australia &New Zealand Banking Group Ltd.*

*Copper climbed to a 26-month high on the manufacturing data and a weaker dollar. Asian stocks rose. Chinese markets are closed for a holiday.*

*The manufacturing index released this week by HSBC Holdings and Markit Economics rose to the highest in five months. The nation's growth may be aided in coming months by government plans to speed the completion of stimulus projects and boost public housing construction.*

*In Friday's data, an output index rose to 56.4 from 53.1 in August. A measure of new orders gained to 56.3 from 53.1 and an export-order index climbed to 52.8 from 52.2.*

*Economic growth "has stabilized after falling from a high level" and the nation's slowdown will be limited by continued gains in consumption, investment and exports, Zhang Liqun, a researcher at the Development Research Center of the State Council, said in a statement.*

*The PMI's rebound suggests Chinese businesses have recovered confidence lost because of Europe's debt crisis and property tightening measures, said Lu Ting, a Hong Kong-based economist for Merrill. So far, real-estate restrictions have had a limited impact on developers' construction activity, he added.*

*On Sep 29, China's government added to curbs by tightening down-payment rules for first homes, suspending third-home loans and pledging to quicken a trial of a property tax. In a separate campaign, officials are shuttering factories to meet energy-reduction and pollution targets.*

*In contrast to measures cooling growth, China's top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission, last month urged the speedy completion of projects under a two-year stimulus plan that ends this year.*

*Gains in domestic consumption, including auto sales, are supporting manufacturing, with carmakers including PSA Peugeot Citroen, Toyota Motor Corp and Nissan Motor Co boosting capacity or planning new models.*

*Rebounding property sales since August have aided developers including Soho China Ltd, which said on Wednesday that it reached a full-year sales target ahead of schedule.*

*Still, areas of weakness remain. Friday's data showed contractions in output in the metal product and textile industries.*

*The PMI, released this week by the Beijing-based China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing and the National Bureau of Statistics, covers more than 820 companies in 20 industries, including energy, metallurgy, textiles, automobiles and electronics.*

*Bloomberg news*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## below_freezing

Martian2 said:


> Ministry of Science and Technology of the People's Republic of China
> 
> "Superconductivity Found in One-Atomic-Layer
> 
> Not long ago, a study, led by XUE Qikun, CHEN Xi, and JIA Jinfeng at Tsinghua University Dept. of Physics, in collaboration with a team headed by MA Xucun with the Chinese Academy of Sciences Institute of Physics, Prof. WANG Yayu, Tsinghua University Dept. of Physics, Prof. LIN Haiqing at the Chinese University of Hong Kong, and Prof. LIU Ying of the Pennsylvania State University Department of Physics and Material Research Institute, has found superconductivity in one-atomic-layer metal films grown on Si substrates. One-atomic-layer is the ultimate thickness a practical material can reach. *The finding, published in the recent online issue of Nature Physics, renders a solution to the question concerning how thin a superconductor can be.*"
> 
> Superconductivity: One layer is enough : featured highlight : NPG Asia Materials
> 
> "Superconductivity: One layer is enough
> NPG Asia Materials featured highlight | doi:10.1038/asiamat.2010.78
> Published online 24 May 2010
> 
> *Superconductivity has been observed in films as thin as one atomic layer.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fig. 1: Scanning tunneling microscope image of a single atomic layer of lead (in the striped incommensurate phase) on silicon (image size is 50 nm × 50 nm).
> 
> Superconductivity is a fascinating phenomenon. The signatures of superconductivity, such as its vanishing electrical resistance and expulsion of a magnetic field, as well as its potential for diverse applications, have intrigued scientists for decades.
> 
> Nowadays, as low temperature standard superconductors become better understood, attention has begun to focus on complex high-temperature superconductors. It is accepted that in these materials, lattice vibrations (referred to as phonons) mediate the formation of electron pairs, which is essential for the emergence of a superconducting phase. However, despite this recent trend in research, standard superconductors can still present intriguing results, as shown by *Qi-Kun Xue and colleagues who have demonstrated that superconductivity can be observed even in single atomic layers of lead and indium1.*
> 
> Two-dimensional (2D) superconductivity is a rather fragile state of matter. It is therefore natural to wonder what is the minimum thickness needed to observe this phenomenon, or whether a single layer of ordered metal atoms, which represents the ultimate 2D limit of a crystalline film, could be superconducting. The team studied single-layer films of lead (Fig. 1) and indium grown on Si(111). *Using scanning tunneling spectroscopy at high energy resolution, they observed a region of zero conductance for low applied voltage, terminated on each side by sharp peaks  the signature of superconductivity. Furthermore, the films exhibited vortices when a magnetic field was applied, confirming the existence of a superconducting phase.*
> 
> Through angular-resolved photoemission spectroscopy, the team found that for each metal the electronphonon coupling was greatly enhanced with respect to the bulk case. This implies that the covalent siliconmetal bonding has a strong role in providing the mechanism for electron pairing, while the metal itself mainly provides the necessary carriers.
> 
> *Our work sheds new light on the mechanism of superconductivity at reduced dimensionality, especially the crucial role played by the interface, says Xue. The tunable atomic and electronic structures in these well-defined 2D materials provide an ideal platform for testing various theoretical models when dealing with 2D many-body physics. In addition, the exploration of one-atomic-layer superconductors grown on silicon may also help to develop superconducting electronic circuits compatible with silicon technology.*
> 
> Reference
> 
> 1. Zhang, T.,1,2 Cheng, P.,1 Li, W.-J.,2 Sun, Y.-J.,1 Wang, G.,1 Zhu, X.-G.,1 He, K.,2 Wang, L.,2 Ma, X.,2 Chen, X.,1* Wang, Y.,1 Liu, Y.,3 Lin, H.-Q.,4 Jia, J.-F.1 & Xue, Q.-K.1,2* Superconductivity in one-atomic-layer metal films grown on Si(111). Nature Phys. 6, 104 (2010). | article
> 
> Author affiliation
> 
> 1. Key Lab for Atomic and Molecular Nanoscience, Department of Physics, Tsinghua University, Beijing 100084, China
> 2. Institute of Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing 100190, China
> 3. Department of Physics and Material Research Institute, Pennsylvania State University, Pennsylvania 16802, USA
> 4. Department of Physics, The Chinese University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China
> *Email: xc@mail.tsinghua.edu.cn
> 
> This research highlight has been approved by the author of the original article and all empirical data contained within has been provided by said author."



i love this and the previous article. biology and chemistry are things that china both have traditional strengths in, and has alot of development potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Ministry of Science and Technology of the People's Republic of China

"Strong Crystal Size Effects on Deformation Twinning

Under the guidance of her tutor, YU Qian, a post-graduate at Xian Jiaotong University State Key Laboratory for Mechanical Behavior of Materials, in collaboration with Prof. LI JU with University of Pennsylvania Department of Materials Science and Engineering, and Dr. HUANG Xiaoxu of Technical University of Denmark Laboratory for Sustainable Energy, made an in-depth study of the deformation twinning behavior of nano-sized metal crystals and its impact on the dynamic performance of the materials. *YU and coworkers found that the size of monocrystals is of a strong effect on the dynamic performance. The finding, published in the recent issue of journal Nature, provides a meaningful insight of materials performance evaluation and design; especially on material processing at the nano-scale utilizing the strong crystal size effect.*"

Nanomechanics: Size matters : research highlight : NPG Asia Materials

"Nanomechanics: Size matters
NPG Asia Materials research highlight | doi:10.1038/asiamat.2010.56
Published online 12 April 2010

*The deformation mechanism of single-crystal nanopillars has been shown to change dramatically at dimensions below one micrometer.*





Fig. 1: A scanning electron microscopy image of a nanopillar made from a single-crystal of titanium after it has been inelastically deformed.

Reproduced from Ref. 1 (copyright); J. Sun, J. Li

*As electronic devices continue to shrink in size, it is becoming increasingly important to understand mechanical deformation at microscopic scales.* Inelastic deformation  a type of deformation that persists even after an applied force is removed  can lead to device failure and occur primarily through two mechanisms: deformation twinning and ordinary dislocation plasticity. The mechanism that is activated depends on whether deformations across the sample are correlated.

*The origins of deformation twinning are poorly understood, as is the dependence of this mechanism on size. Now, a team of scientists from China, the US and Denmark, led by Jun Sun at Xian Jiaotong University and Ju Li at the University of Pennsylvania, have demonstrated that deformation twinning is completely suppressed in nanocrystals below a critical size[1].*

The researchers studied the deformation of pillars made from a single crystal of a titanium alloy using compression tests. Some of the tests were conducted while the sample was being observed by transmission electron microscopy. They found that when the pillars had a diameter of less than one micrometer, deformation twinning no longer occurred. This is in sharp contrast with bulk deformation of the same alloy, which is dominated by deformation twinning, which, it turns out, is more dependent on size than the action of dislocation plasticity.

Sun, Li and their colleagues consider this strong dependence on size to arise from the collective nature of deformation twinning. Correlated deformations occur when strongly coupled defects catalyze the slip of adjacent crystal planes past one another. As the pillar diameter is reduced, defect coupling and twinning are both suppressed, leaving dislocation plasticity as the dominant mechanism for sufficiently small samples.

*The research is in its early stages, Sun says. It is still quite fundamental, and the connection to new technologies cannot be known with certainty at the moment. At the same time, however, micrometer-sized pillars are commonly encountered in a range of applications, suggesting that these findings could be relevant to many devices, including micro- and nano-electromechanical systems. Future work will involve the use of high-quality electron microscopy to better understand how crystal planes slip past each other.*

Reference

1. Yu, Q.,1 Shan, Z.-W.,1,2 Li, J.,3 Huang, X.,4 Xiao, L.,1 Sun, J.1 & Ma, E.1,5 Strong crystal size effect on deformation twinning. Nature 463, 335 (2010). | article

Author affiliation

1. Center for Advancing Materials Performance from the Nanoscale (CAMP-Nano), State Key Laboratory for Mechanical Behavior of Materials, Xian Jiaotong University, Xian, 710049, China
2. Hysitron Incorporated, Minneapolis, Minnesota 55344, USA
3. Department of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19104, USA
4. Danish-Chinese Center for Nanometals, Materials Research Division, Ris&#248; National Laboratory for Sustainable Energy, Technical University of Denmark, DK-4000 Roskilde, Denmark
5. Department of Materials Science and Engineering, Johns Hopkins University, Baltimore, Maryland 21218, USA
*Email: junsun@mail.xjtu.edu.cn

This research highlight has been approved by the author of the original article and all empirical data contained within has been provided by said author."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

http://english.peopledaily.com.cn/90001/90778/90861/7152239.html

"*China's machinery and electronic exports rank 1st worldwide*
16:50, September 27, 2010

*The export volume of China's machinery and electronic products exceeded Germany for the first time and ranked first worldwide in 2009*, but the proportion of high-tech products is small; according to a report released during the ongoing 11th China International Machinery and Electronic Producers Exposition held in Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province.

The report, co-issued by the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products and the office of the organizing committee of this exposition, says China's share of export volume of the world total rose from 3.4 percent during the Ninth Five-Year Plan (1996-2000) period to 8.5 percent during the Tenth Five-Year Plan (2001-2005) period.

In 2006, the export volume surpassed Japan to take the third-place ranking; only next to Germany and the United States and it was bumped up to second, after Germany, in the end of 2008.

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online"


For 2009, due to the Great Recession worldwide, China's top two high-tech exports for "Electrical machinery & equipment" and "Power generation equipment" dipped to $537.1 billion US dollars. However, if we add in the $38.9 billion from "Optics and medical equipment" then the overall high-tech exports for 2009 are $576.0 billion U.S. dollars. See "Table 5: China's Top Exports 2009 ($ billion)" in the newslink below.

http://www.uschina.org/statistics/tradetable.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

A model presents a vehicle during the Imports Auto Expo Beijing 2010 in Beijing, capital of China, on Oct. 2, 2010. The auto expo kicked off here on Saturday. (Xinhua/Gong Bing)





A model presents a vehicle during the Imports Auto Expo Beijing 2010 in Beijing, capital of China, on Oct. 2, 2010. The auto expo kicked off here on Saturday. (Xinhua/Gong Bing)





A model presents a vehicle during the Imports Auto Expo Beijing 2010 in Beijing, capital of China, on Oct. 2, 2010. The auto expo kicked off here on Saturday. (Xinhua/Gong Bing)





A model presents a vehicle during the Imports Auto Expo Beijing 2010 in Beijing, capital of China, on Oct. 2, 2010. The auto expo kicked off here on Saturday. (Xinhua/Gong Bing)

Newslink: Imported Auto Expo Beijing 2010 kicks off - People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China-Africa trade to top 100 billion USD again this year - People's Daily Online*October 03, 2010

*The trade between China and African countries will rebound from a year ago and exceed 100 billion U.S. dollars again this year, according to forecast by the Ministry of Commerce (MOC).*

*The MOC data showed trade between China and Africa jumped sharply by 65 percent year on year to 61.2 billion U.S. dollars in the first half of this year.*

*Due to the global economic downturn last year, China-Africa trade fell 14.7 percent from the previous year to 91.06 billion in 2009, compared with 106.8 billion U.S. dollars in 2008, according to the MOC.*

*The Chinese government supports reputable Chinese enterprises to invest in Africa on the principle of equality, mutual benefit and common development, the MOC said.*

*More than 1,600 Chinese enterprises are now investing in Africa in the fields of agriculture, mining, processing and manufacturing, infrastructure facilities and commerce, according to the MOC.*

*The MOC announced in July this year that China would cease levying tariffs on 60 percent of imports from 26 least developed African nations as of July 1 this year.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Compal Headquarters

China Business News: Taiwan's Compal to build laptop plant in Chengdu

"Taiwan's Compal to build laptop plant in Chengdu

Sep. 30, 2010 (China Knowledge) - Compal Electronics Inc, a Taiwanese computer and electronic product manufacturer, will set up a notebook plant in Chengdu, and the ground breaking ceremony was held on Sep. 27, according to a local media.

The new plant will be built in Shuangliu County of Chengdu and the headquarters will be established in Wuhou District of the city.

The Chengdu plant will produce PC and electronic 3C related products, including notebook, all-in-one PC, PAD flat panel PC, television, monitor, mobile communication and wireless network. Total investment of the project may reach US$500 million. The construction of the plant is scheduled to be completed on Apr. 1, 2011.

The plant could make 10 million notebooks by the end of 2011, and produce 20 million notebooks in 2013.

*Compal, the world's biggest contract manufacturer of notebooks, realized revenue of US$20.4 billion in 2009, ranking 431 among the world's top 500 enterprises.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

AU Optronics, Suzhou Industrial Park, China





AU Optronics LCD manufacturing facility

Taiwan to approve China flat-screen plan this month - INQUIRER.net, Philippine News for Filipinos

"*Taiwan to approve China flat-screen plan this month*
Agence France-Presse
First Posted 16:10:00 10/03/2010

TAIPEI  *Taiwan is expected to approve a flat-screen maker's huge Chinese investment plan this month in another sign of the island easing high-tech controls on its formerly bitter rival, a report said Sunday.

The economic ministry has completed much of the screening for AU Optronics' application to build a $3 billion flat-screen plant in China's eastern Kunshan city, the state Central News Agency said.

The plan has drawn special attention as it is seen by many as a barometer of the government's relaxation of long-standing restrictions on high-tech investment by local companies in China.

"Only some tiny issues remain to be solved," an economic ministry official was quoted as saying, adding that the application is expected to be approved this month if the company provides required documents soon.*

AU Optronics, a leading liquid crystal display manufacturer, filed the application to the government six months ago, and rumors of a government go-ahead have circulated for some time.

But last week the company was not on the list of local high-tech companies seeking official approval for their China-bound investments, touching off complaints from AU Optronics Chairman K.Y. Lee.

Taiwan relaxed the rules earlier this year, but local high-tech firms such as AU Optronics still need to keep more advanced technologies at home when applying to invest in China.

Taiwan's opposition, which favors independence from Beijing, has repeatedly warned against easing controls, fearing closer economic integration will mean job losses as the island loses out to China's relatively cheaper workforce.

But Taiwan's high-tech businesses have increasingly called for the rules to be relaxed, pointing out that their competitors from South Korea and Japan have been stepping up activity in China."

News | SARIO, Slovak Investment and Trade Development Agency

"*AU Optronics Corporation with its branches on three continents (Asia, Europe and the U.S.) operates 13 factories for TFT-LCD panel production (G3.5, up to G8.5 fabrications), 10 factories for TFT LCD module production and 2 technology centers. In 2007 it reached sales in total volume of 10 billion Euros and nowadays it employs over 42,000 employees in its global branches in Taiwan, China, Japan, Singapore, the Republic of Korea, the U. S. and Europe. In 2008 its sales volume reached 12.9 billion USD. AU Optronics Corporation is the first pure TFT-LCD manufacturer to successfully list at the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE).*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Qingdao, China: Golden City
(By Steven in Qingdao Life)

Let's put my posts into the proper context of China's economic miracle. These are my top ten reasons that China's economy will continue to boom at 8 to 10&#37; a year for the foreseeable future.

1. In the last five years, China has signed free-trade-agreements (i.e. FTAs) with ASEAN, Pakistan, Chile, New Zealand, Singapore, Peru, Costa Rica, and Taiwan (e.g. technically ECFA). China is currently negotiating FTAs with the Gulf Cooperation Council, Australia, Iceland, Norway, and Southern African Customs Union. China has joint feasibility studies for a FTA under way with India, Korea, Japan, and Switzerland. See China FTA Network

FTAs are important because they lower tariffs (e.g. lower cost for importers), increase imports and exports (which generates more jobs), and increase customs revenue.

2. The posts regarding Ford's $500 million engine plant or AU Optronics $3 billion LCD investment show the importance of foreign direct investment (i.e. FDI) in bringing new technologies, creating new jobs, and/or generating more tax revenue for China.

3. China has tacitly permitted workers to engage in strikes. Within the last six months, Foxconn has doubled the wages paid to its employees. In my view, wealthy foreign companies in China should have paid a living wage (i.e. sufficient to cover rent, utilities, food, transportation, health insurance, reasonable entertainment, cell phone service, internet connection, etc.) much earlier.

With greater disposable income, Chinese consumers will increase their consumption and help boost China's domestic economy.

4. China's $585 billion stimulus program is providing the funds to build new high-speed railways, highways, airports, dams, bridges, ports, 45% efficient super-ultracritical coal-fired power plants, wind farms, etc. China's stimulus creates jobs and the new infrastructure lays the foundation for a more efficient economy with reduced transportation and energy costs.

5. China's passenger rail traffic is being moved onto the expanding high-speed rail network. This allows the existing rail system to be used exclusively for freight cargo transportation. This reduces the constraints and bottleneck for an efficient freight transportation system. The practical effect is lower shipping costs.

6. As the world's largest exporter of machinery and electronics, China has attained tremendous economies of scale. Basic economics state that the distribution of a fixed cost (e.g. rent, employee wages, utilities, insurance, capital investment, etc.) over a higher volume of products will result in a lower marginal cost per additional item. Though the variable cost will increase slightly, the additional increase in material cost is usually minor.

7. China's manufacture of complex offshore oil platforms, liquefied natural gas carriers, and 300,000 ton oil supertankers demonstrates the increasingly sophisticated and high-value-added nature of China's exports. 

8. China is fortunate to modernize now and employ the latest technologies. For example, LCDs (i.e. liquid crystal displays) are significantly thinner and lighter than CRT (i.e. cathode ray tube) television sets. LCDs require less energy and material to fabricate. Also, LCDs consume less energy to operate.

Another example is mobile phones. China avoided the need to build a time-consuming and cumbersome copper-wire landline phone system to connect every home and business. Instead, China leapfrogged to mobile phones that require only a few base stations.

The continuous use of new technologies has resulted in significant savings of national resources and energy efficiency.

9. China spent $15 billion on a program to induce consumers to buy new cars, which are more fuel-efficient and less polluting. A similar program was enacted to help consumers buy new and more energy-efficient appliances (e.g. refrigerators, washing machines, and air conditioners). Greater energy efficiency lowers fuel cost and increases disposable income. See Domestic Demand to Drive China White Goods Market in 2010

10. China's expanding pursuit of clean energy (e.g. wind turbines, solar, geothermal, bio-fuel, and nuclear) will reduce the external cost of pollution and gradually result in cleaner air and water. This will reduce the health care cost and improve the quality of life for a healthier population.

In my view, the most important development is China's fourth-generation fast-breeder nuclear reactor. There are five major implications:

a) The fast-breeder reactor will help China achieve energy independence. The fast-breeder is 60% efficient in utilizing uranium fuel. Current nuclear reactors are only 1% efficient. A ten-year supply of nuclear fuel today can power fast-breeder reactors for 600 years.

b) The 60% efficient fast-breeder will eliminate nuclear fuel scarcity. Instead, there will be plenty of nuclear fuel for everyone. This will result in a dramatic drop in the cost of nuclear fuel.

c) Since a fast-breeder is 60% efficient, there is less nuclear waste. In fact, current nuclear waste may be reprocessed and burned in a fast-breeder to generate electricity.

d) A fast-breeder can also use thorium as fuel. Conventional reactors can only use uranium.

e) There is no theoretical impediment to a fast-breeder reactor. China already has a functional CEFR (i.e. China Experimental Fast Reactor). The obstacles lie purely in the engineering. China must solve the problems of scaling up the CEFR to commercial levels (e.g. 1 GW) of energy output.

If China can solve the engineering and safety problems then energy independence is within China's reach.

Qingdao, China: Golden City | Qingdao China | QINGDAO(nese)

"Enjoy these photos of a metropolis on the move, the *Sailing City* going forward full speed ahead."






"Qingdao is one of the most important success stories of China&#8217;s economic miracle. This ever-growing city is home to one of the top ports in the country, two of China&#8217;s largest appliance makers (Haier and Hisense), the most recognizable consumer brand in China (Tsingtao Beer), a massive oil refinery project and strategic oil base in the Huangdao Development Zone, highly successful exporters, manufacturers, importers, and a large number of thriving multinational corporations either producing or operating offices here (such as Durex, Ikea, Nike, Lucent, Nestle, Stihl and many more). It&#8217;s no wonder the World Bank has honored Qingdao as one of China&#8217;s six &#8220;Golden cities&#8221;. The US Commercial Service agency had these good things to say about doing business in Qingdao:

Located on the southern tip of the Shandong Peninsula, Qingdao is one of eastern China&#8217;s major economic centers. Nestled between mountains and ocean, Qingdao&#8217;s unique cityscape is studded with lovely beaches, classic European architecture and ample green landscape. The city is well known for its historic and scenic tourist attractions, as well as being one of the best places in China to live and do business.

The World Bank honored Qingdao as one of China&#8217;s six &#8220;Golden cities&#8221; (a measure of investment climate, harmoniousness, governance and other measures). In recent years, the city has attracted billions in foreign direct investment and engages in trade with virtually every country on the planet. Among the city&#8217;s 17,854 foreign investment projects, 76 Fortune 500 companies have established projects in Qingdao."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xenia

*China hopes eco-city will prove a model alternative*
By Allison Jackson
Sunday, 03 Oct, 2010 

TIANJIN: At a construction site in northern China, a billboard boasts of a liveable city where residents can drink tap water, travel on clean energy public transport and enjoy acres of parkland.

For now, the ambitious eco-city covering 30 square kilometres of non-arable salt pans and former fishing villages has more cranes than wind turbines and will not be finished for at least another decade.

But its developers hope the settlement near the port city of Tianjin will serve as an ultra-efficient alternative to ill-planned and heavily polluting mega-cities not only elsewhere in the country, but around the world.

We hope to influence our neighbours, said Goh Chye Boon, chief executive of Sino-Singapore Tianjin Eco-City Investment & Development Co.

With the right ingredients, with the right eco mindset, I think together we can change the environment. The governments of China and Singapore have combined their expertise and finances to develop the future city, which has a planned population of 350,000 and includes schools, medical facilities and business districts.

Foreign companies such as Japans Hitachi and Dutch electronics giant Philips will provide green technology for the development, where buildings will be insulated and have double-glazed windows to increase energy efficiency.

Nearly two-thirds of household waste will be recycled and 20 per cent of the citys power will come from renewable energy sources such as wind and solar  with the rest coming from other sources such as highly polluting coal.

Treated sewage will be channelled into a lake which will supplement water supplies for local communities.

Eco-cities are needed because China is facing a huge challenge of pollution, said Hiroaki Suzuki, a top specialist in the Finance, Economic and Urban Department of the World Bank, which is assisting on the project.

Chinas serious pollution problems do not mean that it cannot develop an eco-city. Top leaders in Beijing also hope the project will serve as a model for a long-term solution to the countrys ballooning urban population, which is putting enormous pressure on already strained water and energy resources.

China is undergoing an unprecedented urbanisation process as hundreds of millions of people have headed to fast-growing metropolitan areas since the nations economy embarked on a fast-paced growth track more than 30 years ago.

To handle the massive influx of people, China may need to invest up to 3.6 trillion dollars in urban infrastructure by 2020, state media said last month, citing a report by the state think-tank China Development Research Foundation.

Greenpeace supports the development of eco-cities as a way to handle urban overcrowding, which it says could prevent China from curbing its world-leading carbon emissions and meeting its ambitious energy targets.

Its a really good idea because that is where change has to happen, Yang Ailun, climate and energy campaign manager for the environmental watchdog in China, told AFP.

But Yang cautioned it was very difficult for Beijing to develop truly low-carbon cities when there was no clear definition of the term and the country was still developing.

China has already broken ground on a separate ecologically friendly settlement that has yet to be finished.

In 2005, former British prime minister Tony Blair and Chinese President Hu Jintao agreed the two countries could collaborate on building the worlds first so-called eco-city Dongtan, near Shanghai.

The city of the future was meant to be showcased at this years World Expo in Shanghai but the settlement remains in the planning stages.

Plans for dozens of other low-carbon eco-cities and towns are springing up around the country, as developers rush to cash in on the green movement and government authorities seek to attract foreign investors to their regions.

When AFP visited the sprawling site, several buildings were under construction, some streets had been paved and marked, trees planted and wind-solar powered street lights erected.AFP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

Electrochemistry: Long live the lithium battery : Article : Nature China

"Electrochemistry: Long live the lithium battery
Published online: 1 September 2010 | doi:10.1038/nchina.2010.99
Felix Cheung

*Eliminating oxygen in the electrolyte prolongs the life of a lithium-ion battery*



> Original article citation
> Luo, J. Y., Cui, W. J., He, P. & Xia, Y. Y. Raising the cycling stability of aqueous lithium-ion batteries by eliminating oxygen in the electrolyte. Nature Chem. doi:10.1038/nchem.763 (2010).







© (2010) istockphoto.com/Ingenui

Non-aqueous electrolytes of traditional lithium-ion batteries use highly toxic and flammable organic solvents, which can be dangerous if used improperly. Using aqueous electrolytes can avoid this problem, but *an aqueous lithium-ion battery typically loses half of its battery capacity after 100 chargedischarge cycles. Yongyao Xia and co-workers at Fudan University in Shanghai[1] have now devised several strategies to prolong the lifetimes of such aqueous batteries.*

A battery loses capacity when its electrodes oxidize and internal resistance increases. The researchers analysed the stability of electrode materials in aqueous electrolytes and found that negative electrodes react with water and oxygen during discharge, which causes capacity fading upon chargedischarge cycling. *They improved the stability of aqueous lithium-ion batteries by eliminating oxygen, adjusting the pH of the electrolyte and using carbon-coated electrode materials. The capacity retention of their batteries was over 90% after 1,000 cycles.*

By implementing these strategies, aqueous lithium-ion batteries may offer an energy-storage system with high safety, low cost and long lifetime.

The authors of this work are from:
Department of Chemistry, Shanghai Key Laboratory of Molecular Catalysis and Innovative Materials, Institute of New Energy, Fudan University, Shanghai, China.

Reference

1. Luo, J. Y., Cui, W. J., He, P. & Xia, Y. Y. Raising the cycling stability of aqueous lithium-ion batteries by eliminating oxygen in the electrolyte. Nature Chem. doi:10.1038/nchem.763 (2010). | Article"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Exhibition of new energy vehicles opens in Hangzhou - People's Daily Online*October 03, 2010 





*A man inspects the dynamical system of an electric vehicle on a new energy motor show in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2010. An exhibition of new energy vehicles was opened in Hangzhou on Saturday, more than 80 electric or hybird powered vehicles produced by manufacturers from home and abroad were shown on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Li Zhong) *





*A man looks at a hybird police vehicle on a new energy motor show in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2010. An exhibition of new energy vehicles was opened in Hangzhou on Saturday, more than 80 electric or hybird powered vehicles produced by manufacturers from home and abroad were shown on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Li Zhong) *





*Visitors looks at the dynamical system of an electric vehicle on a new energy motor show in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2010. An exhibition of new energy vehicles was opened in Hangzhou on Saturday, more than 80 electric or hybird powered vehicles produced by manufacturers from home and abroad were shown on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Li Zhong) *





*A man looks at a recharging station for electric vehicles on a new energy motor show in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province, Oct. 2, 2010. An exhibition of new energy vehicles was opened in Hangzhou on Saturday, more than 80 electric or hybird powered vehicles produced by manufacturers from home and abroad were shown on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Xu Zhuoheng) *





*Photo taken on Oct. 2, 2010 shows electric buses on a new energy motor show in Hangzhou, east China's Zhejiang Province. An exhibition of new energy vehicles was opened in Hangzhou on Saturday, more than 80 electric or hybird powered vehicles produced by manufacturers from home and abroad were shown on the exhibition. (Xinhua/Zhu Yinwei)*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nika



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

"It's no coincidence that the Asian giant is the world's largest coal user. The world's fastest-growing economy is also the world's fastest-growing coal market, accomplishing what no other nation has by *navigating industrialization, urbanization and modernization all at once*.

China uses coal to fuel approximately 80 percent of its electricity for basic needs and for providing the steel that creates the foundation for its fast-growing cities. It is expected to use more electricity than the entire Western Hemisphere in as little as the next two decades as hundreds of millions of citizens transition from rural to urban lifestyles.

More steel is going into the ground in China than anywhere else in the world: In fact, China consumed enough iron and steel last year to rebuild the entire U.S. commercial air fleet. Perhaps that's why China accounts for more than 60 percent of the global metallurgical coal market, most of which is used domestically for steel production."





"Photo of a coal mine in Mongolia: Flickr/Wolfiewolf"





Highway to Datong China, near Mongolian border

China, Mongolia plan to jointly build new highway for coal transportation

"China and Mongolia plan to jointly build new highway for coal transportation
English.news.cn 2010-10-05 15:12:46

HOHHOT, Oct. 5 (Xinhua) -- *A new highway linking China and Mongolia is expected to be jointly built by the two countries with a total investment of 2.51 billion yuan (around 375 million U.S. dollars)*, local authorities said Tuesday.

*The new highway is planned to be 245 kilometers in length and will run from Mongolia's southwest Omnogovi Aymag Province to Ganqimaodu, a border town in China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region*, said a regional government official.

Two firms from China and Mongolia plan to set up a joint venture, which will be the main builder of the highway. The Mongolia firm will own 51 percent of the joint venture while the China firm the remaining 49 percent.

*Construction of the highway is scheduled to be completed in two years.*

The project plan had been submitted to the authorities of the two countries respectively, the official said.

The new highway was expected to improve coal transportation between the two countries, as well as promote economic development in China and Mongolia, the official said.

Trade between China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region and Mongolia reached 5.33 billion U.S. dollars and jumped 33.5 percent year on year over the first eight months of this year. *As of Sept. 22, around 5.24 million tonnes of coal had been transported to China via Ganqimaodu.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speeder 2

Love this thread! It's awesome!

Thank you, Martian 2!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Construction starts on new nuclear generator in east China's Fujian

"Construction starts on new nuclear generator in east China's Fujian
English.news.cn 2010-10-03 22:08:06

FUZHOU, Oct. 3 (Xinhua) -- Ningde Nuclear Power Plant in southeast China's Fujian Province has begun building its fourth generator, the company said Sunday.

It is the last of the four generators in the first phase of construction.

The nuclear power plant will begin operating in 2012; making it the first of its kind in the province.

The nuclear plant is expected to generate 30 billion kWhs of electricity every year; guaranteeing to provide a quarter of the province's annual power consumption, when all four generators are in full operation by 2015.

The nuclear plant will also save 12 million tons of coal every year or the equivalent of about 30 million tons of greenhouse gas emissions.

Ningde nuclear power plant, co-funded and jointly run by Guangdong Nuclear Power Group, Datang International Power Generation Co. Ltd., and Fujian Energy Group Co. Ltd, started the construction of its first generator in 2008.

Another nuclear power plant in the province, Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant, is also expected to commence construction of its fifth and sixth generators before the end of this year. It is expected to start operating in 2013.

Editor: Fang Yang"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

SCMP
Changing countryside sees growing number seek return of rural hukou


> Mandy Zuo in Zhejiang
> Oct 05, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two decades ago, many parents in the countryside of Zhejiang province were willing to spend 10,000 yuan each to buy their child an urban hukou, or permanent residential registration. As urban residents, they would be better educated and, afterwards, have access to better jobs.
> Although Zhejiang was one of the richest provinces, 10,000 yuan was more than a year's income for a rural family.
> 
> 
> 
> But today, the situation has changed. A survey by Zhejiang authorities this year showed the number of farmers transferring their hukou to urban areas last year was 67 per cent lower than in 2004.
> 
> Bruce Huang, a college graduate who runs an online shop in Yiwu, Zhejiang, said it was much better to live in the village where he was born than to move to the city.
> 
> "In the village you have your acquaintances all around," he said. "More importantly, unlike those young men in the cities, most of whom have to pay for housing loans every month, here you can have a big four-storey house with a terrace."
> 
> Thus began the battle of Huang and his peers to regain their rural hukou, which had been transferred to urban areas when they were admitted to university. One of the issues for them is that, with urban hukou, they would not be recognised as rural property owners and would not be compensated if their homes in the countryside were demolished for whatever reason.
> 
> Once a small county, Yiwu has recently developed into China's commodity distribution hub. Many villages have been rebuilt and absorbed into the city since the local government started a project to expand its urban area in 1999, Huang's birthplace, Shencun village, among them.
> 
> Before 2003, students from rural areas were required to transfer their hukou to the city of their university once they were admitted. Then the policy was changed, allowing rural students to decide whether to change their hukou before going to college. When that happened, Huang said, "90 per cent of the students [in Yiwu] chose to keep their rural hukou".
> 
> Huang was one of those affected by the pre-2003 policy. Since May, he and about 100 other college graduates in the same situation have been writing to local government departments and holding demonstrations to demand their rural hukou back.
> 
> Although family household registration has been around in China since the Xia dynasty (21st-16th century BC), the government introduced the current hukou system in 1951 to regulate migration by tying people to their places of birth. After China opened up in 1979, farmers flooded to the cities, seeking benefits to which they had no access at home.
> 
> An individual's hukou today is still the key to various aspects of life. It determines not only how many children a family may have and which schools they may attend, but also property ownership. It's that last aspect that is bringing even bigger benefits for rural residents.
> 
> "I wouldn't bother if getting back my rural hukou can earn me 15,000 yuan [HK$17,260], which I can make by working for maybe one year," Huang said. "But it's actually a matter of 5 million yuan, which I can't possibly make in my lifetime."
> 
> If his hukou were transferred back to Shencun, his family would be allotted an extra 90 square metres of land to build a new house if the existing one were demolished.
> 
> "Selling this 90 square metres of land means about 1 million yuan, as the average land price in Yiwu's suburbs is 13,000 yuan per square metre," Huang said. "And if I use this land to build a 4-1/2-storey house according to the government's arrangement and then sell it, it means 5 million yuan based on the current real estate price in Yiwu."
> 
> According to local regulations, selling rural residential land is allowed among villagers. And although the sale of rural residences themselves was prohibited, some people dared to cross the line, Huang said. But even if the house could not be sold, a great sum of money could be made by renting it.
> 
> "It makes a big difference whether you are a farmer or an urban resident. The two most important things are housing and a son," he said.
> 
> This is where the hukou system affects which clauses of family planning policy apply. While urban families may have only one child, rural families are allowed to have a second child if the first is a girl. Sexual discrimination is still common, especially in rural areas, as sons carry on the family name but daughters don't.
> 
> "People look down upon you if you have no son," said a mother of a one-year-old girl, a leader of the protests who is also trying to get her rural hukou back so that she and her husband may try for a son. Rural people also enjoyed better pensions and shared profits from the village's collective income such as rent from a collectively owned building, she said.
> 
> Huang and his companions were not the first to want their rural registrations back. Last month, the Supervision Department found that about 200 public servants in Yiwu who were born in rural areas had secretly moved their hukou back to their villages. Early this year in the village of Mahu, in the Binjiang district of Hangzhou , 24 college graduates petitioned the district government to have their rural hukou reinstated.
> 
> But not all the villagers agree that the petitioners should get their rural hukou back. They see it as impinging on their own benefits because if more people share the pie, it means a smaller piece for each. "The logic is clear. They did so because there's a benefit. They're trying to take advantage of a loophole," said one opponent, a 50-something Mahu woman, who admitted she could not explain where the loophole was but felt the petitioners were unreasonable.
> 
> Yuan Chongfa, deputy director of the National Development and Reform Commission's Research Centre for Small Towns and Cities, said that according to the Land Administration Law, when a rural resident became an urban resident, he lost the right to use any farmland or housing land in his home village.
> 
> "However, according to the Constitution, land is owned by either a rural collective or the state. And just because a farmer leaves his village and moves his hukou to another place doesn't mean he's no longer a part of the collective. In this sense, he still has the right to claim ownership," Yuan said.
> 
> China, with probably the fastest urbanisation in human history, has witnessed a flourishing real estate sector and soaring property prices in recent years. "A farmer's awareness of the value of land is awakened," Yuan said. "Instead of calculating the amount of crops they can grow on a piece of land, they begin to value it with a market vision, asking: 'In which way can I make it most lucrative?'"
> 
> And Zhejiang was not alone, he said. Rich areas such as Guangdong, Beijing and fast-developing central provinces such as Henan were also seeing the same situation.
> 
> The battle of Huang and his companions has recently borne fruit. Some villages have posted notifications that they will register those whose hukou was transferred to urban areas because of admission to university.
> 
> "We're not pioneers," Huang said. "Four nearby cities - Taizhou , Xiaoshan , Dongyang and Lishui - have already allowed those who lost land because of college educations to move their hukou back to their villages." He added a note of confidence that their efforts would not be in vain.
> 
> He Yunbin , a 29-year-old technician in Haining , Zhejiang, was one of the lucky children whose parents were rich enough to change his hukou from rural to urban 18 years ago.
> 
> Two years ago, his family's house in the village of Hejia was one of 30 torn down to make room for an industrial park. They were relocated to a nearby parcel of land to build new houses, and all family members except his father were made urban residents holding urban hukou.
> 
> "The compensation for the farmland lost and the change of hukou was 30,000 yuan per head," He said, but because he was already an urban resident, he was not among the beneficiaries.
> 
> Though it was a much smaller sum compared with such places as Yiwu and Hangzhou, it was still a loss for him.
> 
> "At that time, it was beyond our imagination how the value of a rural hukou could change," He said. "Who could have foreseen that being a farmer may be a lot easier than living in the city today?"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

"Due to the longstanding U.S. trade embargo against Cuba, the embargo limits the amount of U.S. technology that can be used" by Cuba. To unlock her offshore oil wealth, Cuba had to wait until China's equipment-manufacturing industry was sufficiently advanced to provide the complex technology. The time has come.

Cuba to Start Offshore Oil Exploration in Early 2011 | Offshore Energy Today

"Cuba to Start Offshore Oil Exploration in Early 2011
Posted on Aug 3rd, 2010






*A Chinese-built drilling rig is expected to arrive in Cuban waters in early 2011; likely opening the way for full-scale exploration of the island&#8217;s untapped offshore fields.*

Companies with contracts to search for oil and gas in Cuba&#8217;s portion of the Gulf of Mexico have already begun preparations to drill once the Scarabeo 9 rig gets on the spot. An official with Saipem, a unit of Italian oil company Eni told Reuters *the massive semisubmersible rig should be completed at the Yantai Raffles shipyard in Yantai, China, by the end of this year.*

The journey to Cuba will take two months, and once it arrives it will be put into operation almost immediately, said the official, who asked not to be identified. It will be used first as an exploratory well for a consortium led by Spanish oil giant Repsol YPF, which drilled the only offshore well in Cuba in 2004 and said at the time it had found hydrocarbons.

Cuba has said it may have 20 billion barrels of oil in its offshore, but the U.S. Geological Survey has estimated a more modest 4.6 billion barrels and 10 trillion cubic feet of gas. Repsol has been mostly silent on the long delay in drilling more wells, but it is widely assumed in the oil industry it was due to the *longstanding U.S. trade embargo against Cuba.*

*The embargo limits the amount of U.S. technology that can be used*, which complicates finding equipment because U.S. companies have long dominated the offshore oil business.

A number of oil service companies have solicited information about Cuban regulations, diplomats said. Cuba&#8217;s state-owned oil company Cupet has been silent about the offshore activity and rejected requests for interviews.

A government official said the requests were denied because Cupet did not want to speak during the BP oil spill in the Gulf.

The spill has never reached Cuba, but it has heightened safety concerns both in the government and among oil companies with offshore blocks, sources said.

The prospect of drilling in Cuban waters has also raised pollution fears in Florida, which is just 80 km away from the island&#8217;s maritime boundary."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Repsol's offshore Brazilian fields

Repsol Sells Brazil Stake to Sinopec for $7.1 Billion - WSJ.com

"*Repsol Sells Brazil Stake to Sinopec for $7.1 Billion*
OCTOBER 1, 2010, 5:29 A.M. ET
By SANTIAGO PEREZ

MADRID*In one of the largest Chinese oil acquisitions to date, Spain's Repsol SA Friday announced the sale of 40% of its Brazilian assets to China Petroleum & Chemical Corp. for $7.1 billion.*

*The joint-venture*, valued at $17.8 billion overall, *guarantees Repsol key funding to explore vast and coveted offshore oil fields in South America's largest economy*, Repsol said in a statement. Sinopec officials couldn't be reached Friday.

The joint Brazilian operation will become one of Latin America's largest foreign-controlled energy ventures, as it will develop some of the world's most important exploratory discoveries in recent years, Repsol said in a filing with the stock market regulator. Repsol will have controlling interest in the joint venture with a 60% share.

*"With this new investment, Repsol Brasil is fully capitalized to develop all of its current projects in Brazil, including world class discoveries in the Guara and Carioca pre-salt basins,"* Repsol said in a press release.

*The transaction is also another sign of China's growing prominence on the international energy scene, as it expands its access and ownership of raw materials needed to back the country's economic expansion. The largest oil takeover by a Chinese company to date has been Sinopec Group's $7.2 billion acquisition in 2009 of Addax Petroleum Corp., based in Switzerland*, only slightly more than the venture announced Friday.

*In June, the International Energy Agency said that overseas investments by China's national oil companies in 2010 look as if they will outpace by far the $18.2 billion spent in 2009, and that was before the Repsol-Sinopec announcement. From January 2009 to April 2010 alone, the three majorsChina National Petroleum Corp., Sinopec and Cnoocspent around $29 billion world-wide to acquire oil and gas assets, the IEA said.*

*In addition to those direct investments, CNPC and Sinopec were involved in 11 loan-for-oil deals with eight countries worth $77 billion, and the companies entered contracts committing them to invest at least $18 billion in future exploration and development, mostly in Iraq and Iran, the IEA noted.*

Sinopec Chairman Su Shulin at a post-earning press conference on Aug. 23 said his company was studying more overseas acquisition possibilities and confirmed that parent company Sinopec Group, which is state-owned, was in talks with Brazil's OGX Petroleo e Gas Participacoes SA over a bid for offshore assets in Brazil. *Sinopec's 2010 first-half net profit rose 6.7% to 35.46 billion Chinese yuan ($5.3 billion) from 33.25 billion yuan a year. Sinopec has oil and gas exploration and production projects in more than 20 countries.*

*Brazil is a key target for Chinese investment, with resources deals worth $4.3 billion agreed so far this year* compared with $362 million in 2009, according to data from Dealogic

*Brazilian state oil company Petroleo Brasileiro SA, or Petrobras, also agreed to a $10 billion loan from China Development Bank last May in exchange for crude-oil supply to Sinopec's parent, China Petrochemical Corp., over 10 years. Petrobras also gave Sinopec rights to explore two deep-water blocks in Brazil for oil and natural gas.
*
Under the deal announced Friday, Repsol will retain 60% of the Brazilian venture, which is valued at $17.8 billion following the stake sale agreement. Repsol and Sinopec will continue their respective expansion plans in Brazil and will participate, jointly or individually, in future bidding rounds in the area, Repsol added.

Recently, Repsol shares were among top gainers and most actively traded in Spain, rising 5.1% to 18.9 ($25.8), lifting Madrid's key IBEX-35, which was 0.3% higher after opening little-changed on Friday. Shares in construction company Sacyr Vallehermoso SA, which owns 20% of Repsol, were jumped 10.7% to 4.85.

Write to Santiago Perez at santiago.perez@dowjones.com"

Sinopec invests $7bn in Brazil oil alliance with Repsol | beyondbrics | FT.com

"*Sinopec invests $7bn in Brazil oil alliance with Repsol*
October 1, 2010 10:03am
by Barney Jopson
...
*China considers access to oil and gas supplies a matter of national security as it is the worlds second-largest oil consumer*, after the US, and produces less than half it needs domestically.

Repsol had been preparing its Brazilian operations for an IPO, but that plan will now be abandoned in favour of the Sinopec partnership. A Repsol spokesman told beyondbrics:

*"Were very pleased with this deal because its not only giving us funds for development, but will give us the possibility of having a stable and committed partner when we develop further projects."*

*For Chinas oil majors, a presence in Brazils offshore pre-salt fields - so called because the oil is trapped under several kilometres of seawater, rock and a layer of salt - could help them gain operating experience in technically challenging situations.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*China and Ghana sign US$15 billion worth of contracts*





Chinese President Hu Jintao (R) shakes hands with his Ghanaian counterpart John Evans Atta Mills during a welcoming ceremony for President Mills at the Great Hall of the People in Beijing, capital of China, on Sept. 20, 2010. (Xinhua/Ding Lin)





Ghana is an enormous West African country. It is seven times larger than Taiwan or 80 percent the size of Italy. Africa (e.g. 30,221,532 km2) is an enormous continent that is three times larger than China (e.g. 1/15th of Earth's land-mass or 9,671,018 km2).





Ghana's offshore oil blocks are mostly unexplored. China can provide the technology and financing to enable Ghana to extract its offshore wealth.

China Business News: China, Ghana sign US$1.5 bln for infrastructure, oil and gas

"*China, Ghana sign US$15 bln for infrastructure, oil and gas*

Sep. 28, 2010 (China Knowledge) - *China and Ghana, a West African country, last week signed a total of US$15 billion worth of contracts, including US$10.4 billion of bank lending for infrastructure project and US$3 billion of bank loan for oil and gas development, during a six-day Beijing visit by Ghanaian President John Atta Mills, sources reported.*

The move is the latest in a string of Chinese investments on the resource-rich continent.

China Export Import Bank and the government of Ghana signed a US$10.4 billion concessionary-loan agreement for various infrastructure projects. The 20-year loan is subject to approval from the Ghanaian parliament and cabinet.

*Ghana also signed a US$3-billion loan agreement with the China Development Bank to help develop Ghana's oil-and-gas sector. In addition, CDB guaranteed more than US$400 million for water and e-governance projects in Ghana.

Moreover, Ghana inked an agreement worth US$1.2 billion with Chinese company Bosai Minerals Group to build a bauxite and aluminum refinery in Ghana over four years. Bosai Minerals would purchase an 80% stake in Ghana Bauxite Co."*

China To Build Two Regional Hospitals In Ghana | Social | Peacefmonline.com

"*China To Build Two Regional Hospitals In Ghana*
Date: 24-Sep-2010

*Shangai Construction Company in China has agreed to build two regional hospitals in Wa and Kumasi to enhance healthcare delivery. The gesture by the Chinese company is in support of the governments Better Ghana agenda in the health sector.*

*This was the outcome of President John Evans Atta Mills tour of the offices of the Shangai Construction Company* on Thursday, September 23 as part of his official visit to China. Speaking to the Daily Graphic via telephone from China, the *Communications Director at the Presidency, Mr. Koku Anyidoho, said the company had given the indication to support Ghanas development efforts, particularly in the fields of infrastructural development and health delivery, which were of prime importance to President Mills.*

President Mills enjoys special friendship with his Chinese counterpart, both of whom were Vice-President in the history of their respective countries. Mr. Anyidoho quoted President Hu as saying that his commitment to support the Mills administration was born of his conviction that Whatever we do for Ghana will not be abused and misused.

*President Mills thanked the company for the support, believing that the good health of the people would lead to a healthy nation.* He gave the assurance that whatever had been received would be used for their intended purpose.

In a related development, *Mr. Anyidoho said a telecommunication company, Huawei, had pledged $6 million towards Ghanas e-Governance project. Additionally, the company has agreed to offer scholarships to 30 Ghanaians to receive training in telecommunications in China.*

Source: Daily Graphic"

GBC News, Top Story, Ghana, China to sign $270m Agreement for Kpong Water Project

"*Ghana, China to sign $270m Agreement for Kpong Water Project*

*A $270 million loan facility to carry out expansion works at the Kpong Water Project is expected to be signed between the governments of Ghana and China* when President John Evans Atta Mills begins his state visit to that country on September, 19.

*The deal will ensure an additional supply of 40 million gallons of water daily to Accra and its environs to reduce the perennial water shortages in some parts of the national capital.*

This was a key outcome of bilateral discussions between Vice-President John Mahama and the Minister of Commerce of China, Chen Deming, held on the sidelines of the World Investment Forum taking place at the port city of Xiamen , China .

In his remarks prior to a closed door meeting with Mr. Chen, Vice-President Mahama said the government was looking forward to signing the agreement as it would be a landmark of Ghana-China relations, especially on the eve of the 50th anniversary celebration of diplomatic relations between the two countries.

He told the Chinese minister that the Kpong water expansion project would contribute in no small way to helping Ghana to achieve the Millennium Development Goal on water. He said though the country was on track to attaining the MDG goal on water, the same could not be said for sanitation.

Government, he said was leaving no stone unturned in ensuring that progress was made in the sanitation sub-sector and the area of maternal and infant mortality. He stated also that Ghana was on course to halve poverty by 50% by 2015.

Vice-President Mahama expressed the hope that with the assistance and support of countries such as China , Ghana would be able to marshal the requisite investments and development assistance to enable it to achieve the MDG targets."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

SCMP/Reuters
*Germany to help China gain market status from EU*


> Reuters in Berlin
> 2:04pm, Oct 06, 2010
> 
> Germany will work to get the European Union to recognise China as a market economy by 2016, giving it benefits under international trade rules, according to a joint communique issued after leaders of the countries met on Tuesday.
> China has urged the EU to recognise it as a market economy, a status that would make it less vulnerable to anti-dumping charges under rules of the World Trade Organisation.
> 
> Chancellor Angela Merkel met Premier Wen Jiabao at the Meseberg Palace north of Berlin after an EU-Asia summit in Brussels.
> 
> The statement issued in Berlin added that China had agreed to hold talks with the EU on the issue. It also said China would still have to fulfil certain EU conditions.
> 
> Both governments also said they want the UN climate talks in Cancun, Mexico later this year to agree steps to fight climate change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Molecular biology:Eliminate to survive : Article : Nature China

"Molecular biology: Eliminate to survive
Published online: 4 August 2010 | doi:10.1038/nchina.2010.87
Felix Cheung

*A protein that induces autophagy may help to suppress tumour growth*



> Original article citation
> Zhao, Y. et al. Cytosolic FoxO1 is essential for the induction of autophagy and tumour suppressor activity. Nature Cell Biol. doi:10.1038/ncb2069 (2010).







© (2010) Nature Cell Biology

Although previous studies have highlighted the possible link between autophagy  the cellular process for eliminating damaged proteins and organelles in the cytosol  and tumour suppression, the exact mechanism that connects them is still unknown. *Weiguo Zhu and co-workers at Peking University in Beijing[1] have now identified a protein that induces both autophagy and tumour suppressor activity.*

Recent reports have suggested that FoxO proteins are involved in the induction of autophagy. The researchers found that in response to stress, human cancer cell lines increased their cytosolic FoxO1 expression, p62 degradation and LC3-II accumulation (the latter two being the markers of autophagy). Importantly, they found that FoxO1 underwent acetylation to trigger autophagy.

Further investigation revealed that during the process of acetylation, FoxO1 detaches from SIRT2, a histone deacetylase, and binds to Atg7, an E1-like protein involved in autophagosome formation.

Human cancer cells expressing FoxO1 stopped growing in mice (pictured right), but those expressing an empty vector continued to grow (pictured left). The researchers also compared tissue samples from normal patients and patients with colon cancer. They found that the FoxO1 expression and p62 degradation levels were much lower in cancerous tissues.

*The results clearly demonstrate a connection between autophagy and tumour suppressor activity. The researchers believe that autophagy could offer a method of suppressing tumour growth, but more work is required to understand how autophagy achieves this.*

The authors of this work are from:
Key Laboratory of Carcinogenesis and Translational Research, Ministry of Education, Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, Peking University, Peking University, Beijing, China; Department of Surgery, Secondary Affiliated Hospital, Peking University Health Science Center, Peking University, Beijing, China; Department of Biological Science and Biotechnology, Tsinghua University, Beijing, China; School of Oncology, Peking University Health Science Center, Peking University, Beijing, China.

Reference

1. Zhao, Y. et al. Cytosolic FoxO1 is essential for the induction of autophagy and tumour suppressor activity. Nature Cell Biol. doi:10.1038/ncb2069 (2010). | Article"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Condensed matter physics:Mind the gap : Article : Nature China

"Condensed matter physics: Mind the gap
Published online: 4 August 2010 | doi:10.1038/nchina.2010.94
Felix Cheung

*The energy gap of a topological insulator widens in films below a certain thickness*



> Original article citation
> He, K., Xue, Q. K. et al. Crossover of the three-dimensional topological insulator Bi2Se3 to the two-dimensional limit. Nature Phys. doi:10.1038/nphys1689 (2010).







© Nature Physics

Topological insulators are special insulators with conductive surfaces. Their electronic band structure exhibits an energy gap  the optical signature of insulators  only in the bulk region, and not on the conductive surfaces. *A team of researchers led by Ke He at the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Qikun Xue at Tsinghua University, both in Beijing[1], have discovered that the surfaces develop an energy gap when the thickness of the topological insulator is reduced below a certain level.*

The researchers used a highly precise technique called molecular beam epitaxy to grow the topological insulator  a bismuth selenide thin film  layer by layer, and then used angle-resolved photoemission spectroscopy to study the electronic band structure of the topological insulator surfaces. They observed an energy gap (see images) for a thickness below six quintuple layers (a quintuple layer being the smallest thickness achievable through molecular beam epitaxy). The energy gap became smaller as the film thickness was increased.

The results suggest that gapless states exist on both the upper and lower surfaces of thick topological insulator films. *These gapless states could be useful for low-power electronics and quantum computing.*

The authors of this work are from:
Institute of Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences, Beijing, China; Department of Physics, Tsinghua University, Beijing, China; Department of Physics and Center for Theoretical and Computational Physics, University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China; Department of Physics, University of Texas, Austin, Texas, USA; Department of Physics, Stanford University, Stanford, California, USA.

Reference

1. He, K., Xue, Q. K. et al. Crossover of the three-dimensional topological insulator Bi2Se3 to the two-dimensional limit. Nature Phys. doi:10.1038/nphys1689 (2010). | Article"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Virology:Influenza virus has a new weak spot : Article : Nature China

"Virology: Influenza virus has a new weak spot
Published online: 7 July 2010 | doi:10.1038/nchina.2010.76
Felix Cheung

*Nucleozin treats influenza by inhibiting nuclear protein accumulation in viruses*



> Original article citation
> Kao, R. Y. et al. Identification of influenza A nucleoprotein as an antiviral target. Nature Biotechnol. doi:10.1038/nbt.1638 (2010).







© (2010) istockphoto.com/Ping Han

Experts are concerned about the potential emergence of a 'super flu' that no drug can treat, owing to the ability of influenza viruses to constantly evolve and become resistant to particular drugs. For this reason, scientists have been looking for drugs that can attack targets on the influenza virus. Using forward chemical genetics, *Kwok Yung Yuen and Richard Yi Tsun Kao at the University of Hong Kong and co-workers[1] have established influenza virus nucleoprotein as a viable target and nucleozin as a drug that treats influenza by inhibiting nucleoprotein accumulation.*

The influenza virus nucleoprotein is the most abundantly expressed protein during the course of infection. It accumulates in the nucleus in the early phases of infection and spreads in the cytoplasm during viral assembly and maturation.

The researchers screened a chemical library of 50,240 compounds with diverse structures on cell-based influenza virus assays and selected 950 compounds that showed protective effects. They then tested the selected compounds using a cytopathic effect assay and identified 39 compounds that were particularly potent.

When the researchers used fluorescence microscopy to examine the effects of these 39 compounds on nucleoprotein trafficking, *they found five compounds that blocked the accumulation of nucleoprotein in the nucleus. Nucleozin, in particular, was deadly against influenza viruses at submicromolar levels and protected mice subjected to lethal doses of the avian influenza virus H5N1.*

The study will further the development of small-molecule therapies in treating influenza.

The authors of this work are from:
Department of Microbiology, University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China; Research Center of Infection and Immunology, University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China; State Key Laboratory of Emerging Infectious Diseases, University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China; Department of Chemistry, University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China; Department of Biochemistry, University of Hong Kong, Hong Kong, China; Department of Computing Sciences, Capilano University, British Columbia, Canada.

Reference

1. Kao, R. Y. et al. Identification of influenza A nucleoprotein as an antiviral target. Nature Biotechnol. doi:10.1038/nbt.1638 (2010). | Article"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Quantum physics:Entanglement for sure : Article : Nature China

"Quantum physics: Entanglement for sure
Published online: 7 July 2010 | doi:10.1038/nchina.2010.85
Felix Cheung

*Researchers in Hefei have designed a linear optical circuit for deterministically producing entangled photon pairs*



> Original article citation
> Wagenknecht, C. et al. Experimental demonstration of a heralded entanglement source. Nature Photon. doi:10.1038/nphoton.2010.123 (2010).







© (2010) Nature Photonics

Entangled photon pairs are great information carriers for quantum communication and quantum computation. Unfortunately, spontaneous parametric down-conversion (SPDC)  *the predominant mechanism for generating entangled photon pairs  is a random process and therefore has difficulty in supporting practical applications. Jianwei Pan and Kai Chen at the University of Science and Technology of China in Hefei and co-workers[1] have now overcome this limitation by designing a set-up for deterministically producing entangled photon pairs (that is, with a probability of 100%)*.

The set-up (see image) comprises an SPDC source for producing entangled photon pairs, an optical circuit of beamsplitters for splitting the photons, and six outputs. Single-photon detectors monitor four of the outputs and function as triggers  the detection of four photon states signals the creation of one entangled photon pair through the other two outputs.

The use of an SPDC source makes the entangled photon pairs stable and robust. The researchers say that they could also improve the performance of their set-up by using beamsplitters with different transmission ratios. So far, *they have achieved a fidelity of 87% and a state-preparation efficiency of 45%. The next step in their study is to miniaturize the SPDC source and optical circuit using waveguides instead of bulk optics for on-chip integration.*

The authors of this work are from:
Physikalisches Institut, Ruprecht-Karls-Universität Heidelberg, Heidelberg, Germany; Department of Physics and National Center for Theoretical Sciences, National Cheng Kung University, Tainan, Taiwan; Hefei National Laboratory for Physical Sciences at Microscale and Department of Modern Physics, University of Science and Technology of China, Hefei, China.

Reference

1. Wagenknecht, C. et al. Experimental demonstration of a heralded entanglement source. Nature Photon. doi:10.1038/nphoton.2010.123 (2010). | Article"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China launches "Shijian VI-04" group satellites

"China launches "Shijian VI-04" group satellites
English.news.cn 2010-10-06 14:56:53





Long March 4B rocket, carrying two satellites of the "Shijian VI-04" group, lifts off from the launch pad in Taiyuan, capital of north China's Shanxi Province, on Oct. 6, 2010. The satellites, which have entered space orbit, will carry out probes on the space environment, radiation levels, and conduct space science experiments; according to the Taiyuan Satellite Launch Center. (Xinhua/Shang Chunya)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

SCMP
Beijing ups the stakes on climate change


> *Rich nations under fire at Tianjin summit
> *Shi Jiangtao in Tianjin
> Oct 07, 2010
> 
> Beijing upped the ante in the last major negotiations ahead of the United Nations climate summit in Mexico, increasing pressure on Washington and drumming up support from developing-nation allies.
> China's top climate official lashed out yesterday at the lack of political will among rich nations to break the impasse in climate talks, and dismissed US demands on emission caps and transparency as absurd.
> 
> Mainland and overseas NGOs echoed Beijing's offensive in Tianjin , turning up the heat on the US and calling it the stumbling block to the progress desperately needed to revive the foundering talks.
> 
> Analysts said China's unusual confidence in reaching out to the media and the strong support it had received from environmentalists indicated Beijing had gained the upper hand in the long-stalled negotiations.
> 
> *"China's domestic effort on emission reduction has given the country a lot more bargaining chips in international negotiations and that helps explain why China has become increasingly confident," Greenpeace climate campaigner Yang Ailun said.*
> 
> Xie Zhenhua , deputy director of the National Development and Reform Commission, said China had demonstrated its sincerity to move the deadlocked talks forward with its domestic emission-reduction effort, and it was time for rich nations to take action to restore trust.
> 
> *"China has made its effort to cut energy waste and pollution and is prepared to do more, but we have to be fair and reasonable [when putting further demands on China]," he said.*
> 
> Negotiators from more than 170 nations are meeting in Tianjin to make final preparations for a climate summit to start in Cancun, Mexico, on November 29, amid widespread pessimism over the chances of reaching a binding deal on tackling global warming this year.
> 
> In an apparent reference to the US, Xie said some countries had urged developing countries to increase transparency in their domestic effort to cut emissions of greenhouse gases yet had failed to make much progress at home or in helping poor nations with financing and technology.
> 
> "Is that justifiable?" he said.
> 
> Xie said rich nations lacked ambition for a binding deal on tackling global warming after the failure at last year's Copenhagen summit.
> 
> *"How can we rebuild mutual trust between rich and poor nations if industrial countries do not honour their commitment on fast-start climate funds, which is the first priority at the moment?" he said.*
> 
> He also fired a new salvo at the US and other developed nations over their assertion that China's refusal to accept carbon caps had impeded the climate talks and put poor nations vulnerable to global warming at a disadvantage in terms of the distribution of limited space for future emissions.
> 
> "It is apparently aimed at setting China and other poorer developing nations at loggerheads," Xie said.
> 
> He said there were rich countries with per capita gross domestic products of US$40,000 or higher "but their total emissions of greenhouse gases are still growing".
> 
> *"You still haven't reached a peak, so what gives you the right to ask me when I'll peak?" he added.*
> 
> Although China's greenhouse gas emissions continue to rise quickly, Xie pledged his government would step up efforts to keep the growth in check.
> 
> But Xie insisted China was neither seeking the leadership role in climate talks nor trying to dominate the negotiations by hosting the Tianjin meeting in the wake of Washington's setbacks on climate legislation.
> 
> *Green groups also expressed anger at "continued inaction" of the US by challenging Washington to match Beijing's efforts on emission cuts and energy efficiency.*
> 
> "It is time for the United States to stop using China as a scapegoat, and to move forward with whatever honest efforts it can come up with," a group of mainland academics and NGOs said in an open letter to US climate envoy Todd Stern. On average, people in the United States continue to pollute about four times as much as those in China - at 19.2 versus 4.9 tonnes per capita in 2008, the letter said. The US "as the world's richest country and its greatest historical polluter", must fulfil its global climate obligations.
> 
> "*We acknowledge that China is not perfect, and will probably never be so ... But here we want to emphasise that China is not and must not continue to serve as an excuse for continued inaction by the United States, especially as China is moving forward with serious efforts," the letter said.
> *
> The US said UN climate talks were making less progress than hoped for because of a rift over emission-reduction targets for developing economies.
> 
> "There is less agreement than one might have hoped to find at this stage," said Jonathan Pershing, the US deputy special envoy for climate change and lead US negotiator in Tianjin. "It's going to require a lot of work to get to some significant outcome by the end of this week, which then leads us into a significant outcome in Cancun."
> 
> Additional reporting by Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's growth projected to be 10.5% in 2010, 9.6% in 2011: IMF - People's Daily Online* October 07, 2010 

*China's growth is projected to average 10.5 percent in 2010 and 9.6 percent in 2011,* *mainly driven by domestic demand*, *according to a report released by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) on Wednesday.*

*The Washington-based international institution made the projection in its biannual World Economic Outlook (WEO) before the IMF and its sibling institution World Bank annual meeting to be held this weekend.*

"The slight moderation in recent activity is expected to continue through 2011 in light of tighter quantitative limits on credit growth, measures to cool off the property market and limit bank exposure to this, and the planned unwinding of fiscal stimulus in 2011," IMF said in the report.

*The report said this year's sustained growth in retail sales and industrial production confirms that private sector activity has advanced beyond the lift from government stimulus.*

*"On average over 2010-11, private domestic demand is poised to contribute two-thirds of near term growth, and government activity about one third, whereas the contribution from net exports will be close to zero," said the report.*

*Despite the robustness in domestic demand, the pickup in inflation in 2010 reflected mainly higher food prices rather than core inflation, the report said.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Rare wealth





Rare earth metal elements

Large rare earths deposit found in central China

"Large rare earths deposit found in central China
English.news.cn 2010-10-07 14:23:53

WUHAN, Oct. 7 (Xinhua) -- *Geologists have discovered a large reserve of rare earths, which are vital for production of many high-tech products ranging from iPods to hybrid cars, in central China's Hubei Province*, local authorities confirmed Thursday.

The newly-found deposit sits at the foot of Mt. Laoyin in Longba Township of Zhuxi County, in Shiyan City, a spokesman with the Hubei Provincial Land and Resources Department said.

"Geologists are investigating the make-up, structure, quality, size of the reserve," the spokesman said.

*Before the discovery, geologists had also found deposits of rare earths in 12 places in Zhushan, another county in Shiyan, he said.*

Local authorities have yet to tap the rich geological resources.

"We are drawing up plans and measures to prevent the rare earths resources from being illegally mined," the spokesman added.

*Rare earths, a class of 17 chemical elements that include minerals such as dysprosium, terbium, thulium, lutetium and yttrium, are widely used in the fields of the most sophisticated science and technologies like electronics, aviation, atomic energy, and mechanical manufacturing.

The Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in north China has the largest reserves of rare earths in the country, or about 75 percent.

China is the world's largest rare earth producer; supplying more than 90 percent of the global demand.*

China has stressed the sustainable development of rare earths mining.

"What we pursue is to satisfy not only the domestic demand but also the global demand of rare earths. We should not only stand from the present, but should also look forward to the future," Premier Wen Jiabao said Wednesday at the sixth China-EU Business Summit in Brussels.

Wen also reaffirmed that proper control and regulations were important and that China would not close the market.

"If the rare earths minerals were used up, how would the world and China deal with the problem?" he said.

Editor: Tang Danlu"

[Note: Thank you to "zoom" for the post.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

bladerunner said:


> Then why not reprocess the stuff from discarded end products, eg cellphones teles, batteries. There must be enough built up over the decades to make up for any restrictions on Chinas part?



Beyond the current 9 annual tons, I wish the Japanese the best of luck in recycling another 25,991 tons of rare metals per year.

The Japanese Dowa rare metal recycling plant processes 300 tons of materials and smelts them in a 1,400 degrees Celsius furnace to yield a paltry "150 grams of rare metals" a day per ton of material. This amounts to a total recovery of 45 Kg per day.

It requires ten days of operation to produce 450 Kg of rare metals. In one month, the Dowa recycling plant produces 1,350 Kg of rare metals. In an entire year, the Dowa plant will produce 16,200 Kg or 8 metric tons of rare metals.

The current worldwide consumption is 130,000 tons of rare metals per year. China will produce 120,000 tons of rare metals this year. China exports approximately 1/3 of its rare metals production, which is 40,000 tons. Japan consumes 65&#37; of China's rare earth metal exports. In other words, Japan imports 26,000 tons of rare metals per year from China.

The Dowa plant produces 8 metric tons or almost 9 short tons of recycled rare metals a year. The Japanese shortfall, after recycling, is 25,991 tons of rare metals that they still need to import from China.


Mineweb.com - The world's premier mining and mining investment website China`s unofficial metals embargo of Japan may ignite global REE fire - POLITICAL ECONOMY | Mineweb

"Mineweb - Dorothy Kosich - 2 days ago
*Japan's manufacturers account for 65% of China's rare earth exports.* Metals analyst Christopher Ecclestone of Hallgarten & Company suggested the real ..."

The Hindu : Opinion / Op-Ed : Japan recycles minerals from used electronics

"Technically difficult process

But this form of recycling is an expensive and technically difficult process that is still being perfected.

At Dowa's plant, computer chips and other vital parts from electronics are hacked into two-centimetre squares. This feedstock then must be smelted in a furnace that reaches 1,400&#176;Celsius before various minerals can be extracted. *The factory processes 300 tons of materials a day, and each ton yields only about 150 grams of rare metals.

Finding enough electronics parts to recycle has also grown more difficult for Dowa, which procures used gadgets from around the world.*

A growing number of countries, including the United States, are recognising the value of holding onto old electronics."

Rare Earth Metals &#8211; The Next Gold Rush? &#226;&#8364;&#8221; Uncommon Wisdom Daily

"Reason #2: Global Supply Controlled by China. Until 1948, most of the world&#8217;s rare earth metals were sourced from placer sand deposits in India and Brazil when South Africa became the largest producer. India and South African still produce rare earth metals today, but China has zoomed past everybody since the 1980&#8242;s.

This number is almost hard to believe, but it is absolutely true: China produces and controls 95% of the world&#8217;s production of rare earth minerals. Yup, 95%!

The problem is that *China currently uses about two-thirds of what it produces*, but is on a consumption trajectory where it will use everything it produces in a few more years. When that happens, the U.S. and the rest of the world will be S.O.L.!

*In September of last year, China announced plans to lower its export quota of rare earth metals to 35,000 tons per year in 2010-2015.

Wait, it gets worse. China&#8217;s Ministry of Industry and Information Technology is considering a total ban on exports of terbium, dysprosium, yttrium, thulium, and lutetium.*

It&#8217;s part of a plan that Deng Xiaoping started almost two decades ago when he said that rare earth metals would 'Do for China what oil did for Saudi Arabia.'&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
China: Relationship is deeper than merely trade


> By Alec Russell
> Published: October 5 2010 16:22 | Last updated: October 5 2010 16:22
> 
> For much of the first half of this year, commentators on South Africa appeared to have an obsessive interest in construction  or to be more precise in the construction of the stadiums for the football World Cup.
> 
> For many, the progress of the stadiums was a barometer of the future prospects of the Rainbow Nation.
> 
> Yet those amateur soothsayers were doubly wrong. It is not just that South Africa proved the doubters wrong and built world-class stadiums, in the process doing as we now know a considerably better job in preparing for an international tournament than India has for the Commonwealth Games. But also they were arguably assessing the wrong construction works.
> 
> For a more subtle insight, they should instead have been surveying a magnificent new building on the outskirts of Pretoria. Two years ago it was a down-at-heel whitewashed bungalow.
> 
> Now as befits the embassy of an ally whose importance to South Africa grows by the month it has a palatial feel, with marbled walkways, an ornate water garden and a phalanx of elegant reception rooms.
> 
> Much has been made of Chinas accession last year to become South Africas largest trading partner, a development which, to be fair, reflected as much the collapse of the western economies as the increasing ties with Beijing. But the relationship is about far more than just trade.
> 
> It is also an important link in the south south axis. Long fostered by Thabo Mbeki, South Africas second post-apartheid president, as a liaison between developing nations, now in the wake of the financial crisis, it is finally starting to take shape.
> 
> In August, President Jacob Zuma led a delegation of 400 businessmen and 11 cabinet members to Beijing to entrench the relationship. This was in part a bid to cut South Africas bilateral trade deficit with China and change the mix of trade.
> 
> According to South African figures, its $6.7bn in exports to China were almost entirely from natural resources, while its $9.45bn imports were value-added manufactured goods.
> 
> *But there is also a political dimension. China provides a counterbalance to the dominance of the US in the world economy and will eventually hopefully counterbalance the political dominance of the US, says one senior South African official.*
> 
> *As well as the geopolitical rapport with the worlds second largest economy, the left of the ruling African National Congress is inspired by China for insights into how to handle its own economy.*
> 
> Some talk enthusiastically if speculatively of intervening to reduce the value of the rand. More like to debate the lessons of the success of Chinas state capitalism.
> 
> This is a particularly intense subject coming when it is clear that more than 15 years after the end of apartheid, the orthodox free-market policies of the ANC have failed markedly to narrow the divide between rich and poor.
> 
> Some analysts have liked to draw a sharp dividing line between the China policy of Mr Mbeki, who once famously warned that Africa had to beware of falling into a new colonial relationship with China, and Mr Zuma. That is a little simplistic. Despite his caveat, Mr Mbeki was at heart an enthusiast. Mr Zumas aides also are all too aware that Chinas growing interest in Africa comes with strings attached.
> 
> So, for example, officials broadly salute Beijings close links with the oil-rich Angola on the grounds that, in accordance with the rules of a competitive market, Chinese state companies arrived offering an attractive deal. Yet they are aware that Angola has to adjust to the social and political complications of the arrival of tens of thousands of Chinese.
> 
> On his recent visit to London to an emerging markets forum, deputy President Kgalema Motlanthe talked of the need for African nations to co-ordinate their stance towards China.
> 
> His language was cloaked in diplomacy as befitted such a famously judicious politician. But it reflected a sentiment that can be heard in other African powers: namely that, notwithstanding the obvious benefits for Africa of Chinas keen interest in the continent, leaders also need to be circumspect and might have more clout in Beijing if they could form a common front.
> 
> Zhong Jianhua, Chinas courteous ambassador to to South Africa, says that when visiting China, ANC officials are always encouraged to travel out of the big cities to see the hard work of local officials.
> 
> As for the difference between Mr Mbekis and Mr Zumas approach to China, he says the one was more scholarly, the other more pragmatic.
> 
> So why has there been no big deal since the landmark agreement between ICBC and Standard Bank in 2007?
> 
> Mr Zhong says these are early days and Chinese businesspeople have much to learn. While the relationship has deep foundations, he says, dating back to ANC ties with Beijing in the anti-apartheid era, it is still at a fledgling phase.
> 
> That may be so, but the size and splendour of his new embassy suggests that Beijing has little doubt that the links are destined to grow and grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Nanoscience center passes acceptance test - People's Daily Online*September 29, 2010

*The National Center for Nanoscience and Technology (NCNST) of China has successfully passed the acceptance test, according to the website of National Center for Nanoscience and Technology.*

*The National Center for Nanoscience and Technology (NCNST) of China is co-founded by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) and the Ministry of Education. It is a subsidiary non-profit organization of CAS, which enjoys full financial allocations with the status of an independent non-profit legal entity.*

*The National Center for Nanoscience and Technology has invested 27.247 million yuan in construction in the past six years.*

*Under the guideline of "operation along with construction" by the National Development and Reform Commission, China's National Nanotechnology Center has made remarkable achievements in the research on foundation of nanotechnology and key applications. It has completed the establishment of a public technology platform and basic R&D conditions. The center also studies and formulates the standards for nanotechnology through some significant projects at state-level.*

*It is reported that nanotechnology is an important source of development of new technologies in the future, enhancing the core competitiveness of the country, leading the new trend of the world's economic growth development.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*New highway to border city brings China closer to Russia, DPRK - People's Daily Online*September 29, 2010

*Traffic was busy Tuesday, a day after its opening on a highway that runs to northeast China's Hunchun City, which borders Russia and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea (DPRK).*

*The new highway shortens the time, from seven to fewer than five hours, to travel from Changchun, capital city of northeast China' s Jilin Province to Hunchun, also in Jilin.*

*Linking Jilin's Tumen City and Hunchun, it is also a branch of a national highway that leads to Hainan Province on the southern tip of China.*

*Also, the new highway, which costs 3.46 billion yuan (about 517.18 million U.S. dollars), will significantly boost logistics to Hunchun where goods are exported to Russia and the DPRK, improving trading ties with the two countries, said Li Jinhao, deputy governor of the Korean Autonomous Prefecture of Yanbian in Jilin.*

*On Tuesday, 48 bus lines shifted their routes onto the new highway to travel from Yanji City, the seat of the Korean Autonomous Prefecture of Yanbian, to Hunchun. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Large rare earths deposit found in central China - People's Daily Online*October 07, 2010

*Geologists have discovered a large reserve of rare earths, which are vital for production of many high-tech products ranging from iPods to hybrid cars, in central China's Hubei Province, local authorities confirmed Thursday.*

*The newly-found deposit sits at the foot of Mt. Laoyin in Longba Township of Zhuxi County, in Shiyan City, a spokesman with the Hubei Provincial Land and Resources Department said.*

*"Geologists are investigating the make-up, structure, quality, size of the reserve," the spokesman said.*

*Before the discovery, geologists had also found deposits of rare earths in 12 places in Zhushan, another county in Shiyan, he said.*

*Local authorities were yet to tap the rich geological resources.*

*"We are drawing up plans and measures to prevent the rare earths resources from being illegally mined," the spokesman added.*

*Rare earths, a class of 17 chemical elements that include minerals such as dysprosium, terbium, thulium, lutetium and yttrium, are widely used in the fields of the most sophisticated science and technologies like electronics, aviation, atomic energy, and mechanical manufacturing.*

*The Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region in north China has the largest reserves of rare earths in the country, or about 75 percent.*

*China is the world's largest rare earth producer, supplying more than 90 percent of the global demand.*

*China has stressed the sustainable development of rare earths mining.

"What we pursue is to satisfy not only the domestic demand but also the global demand of rare earths. We should not only stand from the present, but should also look forward to the future," Premier Wen Jiabao said Wednesday at the sixth China-EU Business Summit in Brussels.*

*Wen also reaffirmed that proper control and regulations were important and that China would not close the market.*

*"If the rare earths minerals were used up, how would the world and China deal with the problem?" he said.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

ban rare earth exports and put processing companies under state control. even if raw ore is exported it is useless to the west since they lack the technology to process it efficiently, so as long as we control processing we control the whole supply chain.

also, it's kind of shameful to compare ourselves to saudi arabia. we're a manufacturing country, not a natural resources or service one, we should be the ones hoarding our own resources while buying from others with that useless USD sitting in the bank.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

There are only two months left in this year. The IMF has entered the data for the first nine months of this year into its econometric models and they are confidently predicting a China 2010 GDP of $5.745 trillion U.S. dollars.

Now that another year is almost over, there are only five left until 2015. The IMF has updated its sophisticated computerized model with the latest economic data and they project China will have a $9.982 trillion GDP by 2015. If you're willing to round up then China's GDP in 2015 will be $10 trillion dollars!

If you're willing to loosen the definition of GDP a little bit and consider foreign exchange earnings from China's $2.43 trillion dollar hoard or foreign remittances then China's GDP in 2015 will be $10 trillion dollars! If China's 2015 GDP comes in at exactly $9.982 trillion then you only have to wait until the first quarter of 2016 for China's GDP to be $10 trillion dollars!

Pick your option. The IMF guarantees a $10 trillion dollar GDP for China by 2015 or Q1 2016! 

Click on this link: List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and near the page bottom, click on "Nominal...Future"

Nominal GDP table (sortable; amounts in billions of US$)
Country &#8595; 2010 &#8595; 2011 &#8595; 2012 &#8595; 2013 &#8595; 2014 &#8595; 2015 &#8595;

China 5,745.133 6,422.276 7,169.679 8,000.516 8,935.686 *9,982.076*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Carnivore

Martian2 said:


> There are only two months left in this year. The IMF has entered the data for the first nine months of this year into its econometric models and they are confidently predicting a China 2010 GDP of $5.745 trillion U.S. dollars.
> 
> Now that another year is almost over, there are only five left until 2015. The IMF has updated its sophisticated computerized model with the latest economic data and they project China will have a $9.982 trillion GDP by 2015. If you're willing to round up then China's GDP in 2015 will be $10 trillion dollars!
> 
> If you're willing to loosen the definition of GDP a little bit and consider foreign exchange earnings from China's $2.43 trillion dollar hoard or foreign remittances then China's GDP in 2015 will be $10 trillion dollars! If China's 2015 GDP comes in at exactly $9.982 trillion then you only have to wait until the first quarter of 2016 for China's GDP to be $10 trillion dollars!
> 
> Pick your option. The IMF guarantees a $10 trillion dollar GDP for China by 2015 or Q1 2016!
> 
> Click on this link: List of countries by GDP (nominal) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and near the page bottom, click on "Nominal...Future"
> 
> Nominal GDP table (sortable; amounts in billions of US$)
> Country &#8595; 2010 &#8595; 2011 &#8595; 2012 &#8595; 2013 &#8595; 2014 &#8595; 2015 &#8595;
> 
> China 5,745.133 6,422.276 7,169.679 8,000.516 8,935.686 *9,982.076*



This prediction doesn't calculate the effect of RMB's appreciation. Some rumors in Chinese forum say RMB's exchange rate against USD may rise to 6 by the 18th National Congress of CCP.
China is the first country whose GDP rises more than 1trillion USD in one year. This happened in 2008. We may see it happen again in 2011 or 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

So probably by 2020 China will have GDP value comparable to US. Per capita wise will take longer.

Chinese government are starting to encouraging people moving into cities so they can focus development on these super city areas. This way development can be more focused. The HSR project is just the beginning. If you earn money in cities you can still provide better livings when you go back to countryside. The big cities are the locomotives for now, similar to how the SEZs were the locomotives before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Body of China Southern Airlines' first Airbus A380 assembled - People's Daily Online*October 08, 2010





Body of China Southern Airlines' first Airbus A380 assembled (Xinhua/Li Ming)

*The picture taken on Oct. 5 shows an Airbus A380. Its main body structure was assembled on the China Southern Airlines Co. Ltd. Airbus A380 assembly line in Toulouse, France. Airbus headquarters said that the Airbus A380 ordered by China Southern Airlines will soon enter the phase of flight system assembly and testing.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

The facade of the Colosseum is bathed in red light and decorated with Chinese words during an economic summit in Rome on October 8, 2010.





The words on the Colosseum read, "Sino-Italian friendship."

China seals 2.25 bln euro business deals with Italy - Yahoo! News

"China seals 2.25 bln euro business deals with Italy
by Dario Thuburn Dario Thuburn  Thu Oct 7, 9:26 am ET





AFP  Italy's Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi and China's counterpart Wen Jibao shake hands at Palazzo.

ROME (AFP)  *Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao sealed Sino-Italian business deals worth 2.25 billion euros (3.15 billion dollars) on Thursday*, after fending off European pressure to raise the value of the yuan.

The contracts included solar power and broadband Internet projects and were signed in the presence of Wen and Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi.

The two leaders also agreed to boost annual bilateral trade to 100 billion dollars by 2015 from around 40 billion dollars this year.

*"Every year there will be more and more Chinese companies investing in Italy," Wen told business leaders after the talks.

He said that Italian entrepreneurs were the "Marco Polos of today" -- a reference to the famous 13th century Venetian merchant who travelled to Asia.*

He also stressed that China was clamping down on intellectual property theft and would no longer tolerate "piracy" against Italian businesses.

*Berlusconi said China was "a huge market" for Italian companies.*

Wen also met Italian President Giorgio Napolitano on the third leg of his week-long trip across Europe. He will leave for Turkey later on Thursday.

Wen came to Italy after stormy talks in Brussels, where he told a Europe-China business forum on Wednesday: "I say to Europe's leaders -- don't join the chorus pressing (China) to revalue the yuan."

He warned such a move would bankrupt many Chinese companies and create social unrest, ultimately increasing global economic instability.

European and US leaders have said China should allow its currency to appreciate in value in order to right global trade imbalances.

An Italian government source told AFP that the currency dispute was not mentioned in the talks between Berlusconi and Wen.

"The tone of his visit to Rome is different," La Repubblica daily said.

"Relations between China and Paris, London and Berlin have cooled in recent months. Italy has not raised its voice over human rights or over the commercial and currency expansion of the Asian locomotive," it added.

The Italy-China business forum was attended by industry leaders and officials from both countries including Emma Marcegaglia, the head of Italy's employers federation Confindustria.

*A document released by Confindustria listed the projects signed on Thursday, including an 800-million-euro solar energy project in southern Italy signed by China Development Bank and Italy's Global Solar Fund.

Chinese telecoms giant Huawei also signed a deal worth 700 million euros with Vodafone Italia to build broadband Internet infrastructure.

Shanghai Electric Group and China Development Bank also signed a 500-million-euro water desalination project with Italy's Impregilo.*

"China is crucial for any future Italian business strategy," Marcegaglia said, adding: "We need greater protection of intellectual property rights in China. I think it's important to work on this."

Several speakers emphasised that Italy was lagging behind other European countries such as Germany in building business ties with China.

Chinese Commerce Minister Chen Deming said: 'Cooperation between Italy and China is very important ... We can help each other.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

bladerunner said:


> Thanks for the info Martin, However with the impending shortages, why dont the scientists/engineers, develop methods to improve the recovery rate?
> Costs may have been a inpediment in the past, but prices could go crazy in the next few yrs.



It is a hopeless task.

1. The new Japanese Dowa rare metals recycling plant embodies current known technology. It is extremely energy intensive and requires a 1,400 degrees Celsius furnace. There are additional factors such as the complexity of separating the elements, purity issues, transportation costs from global sourcing, and waste disposal. Additionally, many residents may not appreciate the blight of a "200-foot-tall furnace" on their landscape.

2. The Dowa plant is currently capable of only recovering indium and antimony. The Dowa plant is unable to reclaim rare metals such as "neodymium, a vital element in industrial batteries used in electric motors, and dysprosium, used in laser materials." See http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/business/global/05recycle.html

3. Dowa is already encountering problems in securing the raw materials (e.g. discarded electronics products) for its recycling plant. Furthermore, the emerging scarcity of raw materials/"discarded electronics products" indicates that the cost of recycling is about to soar.



> Finding enough electronics parts to recycle has also grown more difficult for Dowa, which procures used gadgets from around the world.



4. For this hypothetical scenario, let's pretend that the Japanese have achieved a quantum leap in recycling technology and their rare metals recovery rate increases by 100&#37;. Instead of recovering 9 tons per year, the Dowa plant will now recover 18 tons per year. That still leaves a mind-boggling shortfall of 25,982 tons of rare earth metals that Japanese industries desperately need.

5. Rare earth metals possess special physics properties. The rare metals are used in electronics and high-tech products because it is necessary. While it may be possible to replace a few rare earth metals in limited areas, the trade-off for the substitution is performance, cost, and expected lifetime of the electronics or high-tech product.

Rare Earth Properties



> In a way, the *rare earths are special transition metals*, possessing many of the properties of these ... Alkaline Earth Metals - Properties of Element Groups ...



Anybody with common sense can see that recycling is a dead end. The technology does not yet exist to economically recover many rare earth metals. There is no foreseeable technology that will sufficiently boost Dowa's current annual 9 ton recovery rate of only a few select rare metals.

The Japanese picked this fight. They insisted on imprisoning a Chinese fisherman for trying to make a living near Chinese islands that the Japanese stole, through force of arms around 1895, from China.

It is only through China's largesse that Japan is able to profit from Chinese rare earth metals, used in Japan's electronics and high-tech exports.

By the way, this armchair general is still boycotting the prickly and evil Japanese. I haven't eaten a Japanese apple-pear or Meiji chocolate almond since the fracas began.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China's mineral resource exploration

China reveals major geological findings over past 12 years - People's Daily Online

"China reveals major geological findings over past 12 years
21:53, October 09, 2010

*During the past 12 years, Chinese scientists have discovered more than 900 locations containing mineral deposits which are estimated to hold 5 billion tonnes of iron ore, as well as a vast array of other resources*, the country's geological authorities said Saturday.

The large number of discoveries, including newly found reserves of iron and copper ores, coal, gas, and other types of raw minerals, came after a major geological mapping was launched in 1999, officials with the China Geological Survey (CGS) said at a press conference held in Beijing Saturday.

The CGS is a government-owned non-profit entity directly under the Ministry of Land and Resources.

*Among the discoveries, 152 locations were identified as holding huge amounts of deposits. These findings would pave the way for future development* and reduce the risks for commercial prospecting for resources, a statement from the CGS website said.

*Five deposits in the provinces of Liaoning, Hebei, Henan, Shandong and Shanxi in east and north China could potentially hold reserves of 5 billion tonnes of iron ore*, according to officials.

*Meanwhile, up to 38.5 million tonnes of copper ore reserves were also discovered in Tibet, Xinjiang and Yunnan.* CGS Director and Vice Minister of the Land and Resources, Wang Min, said these findings would "effectively change" China's over-reliance on imports of copper ores.

*Further, 450 million tonnes of bauxite deposits were discovered in China's Shanxi, Henan, Guizhou and Guangxi. Also, the Qaidam Basin in northwest China's Qinghai Province was estimated to hold up to 214 million tonnes of sylvite reserves.*

Source: Xinhua"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

*China sits on up to $1.5bn in copper profits*


> By Javier Blas in London
> Published: October 10 2010 22:20 | Last updated: October 10 2010 22:20
> China is sitting on a profit of nearly $1.5bn from a bold trading strategy in copper based on expectations of an emerging markets-led boom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijings bet that a super-cycle in metals markets would keep copper prices high, despite the financial crisis, has paid off, according to dealers calculations. The substantial paper profits come after Chinas State Reserves Bureau, the official body in charge of the countrys strategic commodities reserves, mopped up copper surpluses last year when the crisis was at its worst and prices had tumbled.
> 
> As demand for metals has recovered, copper markets have tightened dramatically and prices have soared.
> 
> Metals traders estimate that the SRB bought between 250,000 and 300,000 tonnes of copper, equal to nearly 2 per cent of global annual production, in early 2009 at a price of less than $3,500 a tonne. The SRB does not disclose its purchases. As copper prices rose last week to a two-year high of $8,349 a tonne, traders and industry executives calculated Beijings paper profits to be about $1.2bn-$1.5bn.
> 
> Traders and analysts believe China is preparing to cash in on its paper gains soon. Joshua Crumb, metals analyst at Goldman Sachs, said Chinas SRB was likely to prudently sell or lend metal to keep a lid on price spikes over the next few quarters. The gains are a coup for the SRB after big losses in 2005, when an executive working for its trading arm, Liu Qibing, built a short position in copper  or bet on falling prices  equal to between 100,000 and 200,000 tonnes. The losses prompted the SRB to overhaul its trading to avoid more huge losses on investments.
> 
> China has never explained, or acknowledged publicly, its buying. But mining executives and traders familiar with the SRB said it had bet that a super-cycle of high metals prices, powered by urbanisation and industrialisation of emerging economies, would survive the effects of the financial crisis.
> 
> Copper prices have risen to within 6.6 per cent of their all-time high of $8,940 a tonne, set in July 2008, as demand from emerging countries and disappointing mine supplies have tightened the market. Analysts believe prices will reach a fresh all-time high, with banks and consultants forecasting prices of $9,000-$11,000 in 2011. The rise in copper and other base metals prices will dominate this weeks London Metal Exchange Week, the metals and mining industrys annual gathering. The LME index, a basket tracking lead, aluminium, copper, nickel, tin and zinc prices, last week hit its highest level in two years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1196631 said:


> *China sits on up to $1.5bn in copper profits*



Nations make the best traders. They have real clout in the markets and their intelligence network can be turned on to the markets. 

The soviets were excellent currency and agricultural commodities traders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman

*Chinese dominate list of richest women*
FT.com / Asia-Pacific - Chinese dominate list of richest women
By Patti Waldmeir in Shanghai 

Published: October 12 2010 01:01 | Last updated: October 12 2010 02:09

More than half the world&#8217;s richest self-made women are Chinese, thanks in large part to the Communist party&#8217;s ending of the worst of gender discrimination in the country, according to the Hurun Report, which compiles information on the wealthiest Chinese.

The world&#8217;s three richest women are Chinese &#8211; as are 11 of the top 20 &#8211; according to the Hurun List of Self-Made Women Billionaires, published on Tuesday
Zhang Yin, 53, the Chinese head of a recycled paper company, Nine Dragons Paper, ranks as the wealthiest self-made woman on earth with an estimated personal fortune of $5.6bn. Wu Yajun, 46, of Longfor Property, comes in second with $4.1bn and Chen Lihua, 69, of Fuhua International, a Hong Kong conglomerate, ranks third with $4bn. 

The richest non-Chinese is Spaniard Rosalia Mera of Zara, the fashion house, with $3.5bn, and two others who made their fortunes in fashion: Doris Fisher for Gap is eighth and Giuliana Benetton of Benetton is 11th. 

Oprah Winfrey, the US television show host, ranks ninth with $2.3bn.

Nandani Lynton, of the China Europe International Business School in Shanghai, identified political and social factors for making a scrap paper lady from China richer than the doyennes of Zara, Gap, Benetton and Ebay. 

&#8220;Mao made an incredible difference when he said women hold up half the sky, since then it has been assumed that all women in China will work,&#8221; Ms Lynton said.

Chinese women are also among the most ambitious on earth, according to a study from the Centre for Work-Life Policy in New York, which found 76 per cent of women in China aspired to top jobs, compared with 52 per cent in the US.

Working mothers in China and other Bric countries &#8220;are able to aim high, in part because they have more shoulders to lean on than their American and European peers when it comes to childcare&#8221;, the centre noted. With an average work week of 71 hours for Chinese women, cheap childcare is essential, and in China is often provided by grandparents &#8211; four for every only child.

Nandani Lynton noted that it was not just the availability of cheap or free childcare but also the absence of any stigma attached to using it that helped Chinese women dominate the global rich lists.

Still, compared to Chinese men, women still lag behind. According to Hurun, only 11 per cent of the richest people in China are women and the average wealth of China&#8217;s top 50 richest women is only a third that of the top 50 richest men.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## no_name

We wouldn't want to discriminate women, why close off half of the possibilities?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CardSharp

no_name said:


> We wouldn't want to discriminate women, why close off half of the possibilities?



and it is morally reprehensible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*3Q foreign exchange reserves may top $2.5t - People's Daily Online*October 13, 2010 

*China's currency holdings may have hit a record $2.5 trillion by the end of the third quarter*, fueling concerns over possible yuan strengthening.

*The nation's foreign exchange reserves are likely to jump by roughly $48 billion in the third quarter, compared to a gain of $7 billion in the second quarter, according to a median estimate of eight economists surveyed by Bloomberg.*

*This would take the nation's currency holdings - already the largest in the world - to a new high.*

*By the end of June, Mainland China's foreign exchange assets totaled $2.45 trillion, according to the People's Bank of China.*

Exact third quarter data will be released by People's Bank later this week.

*Accelerating growth, as seen via a growing trade surplus in recent months compared to the second quarter, could make currency holdings climb at a faster pace, said Chang Jian, a Hong Kong-based economist with Barclays Capital.*

Figures measuring short-term capital inflows released by the central bank have seen a sharp increase in August from July, which will also lead to an up tick in currency holdings, Chang added.

*This would add to pressure on yuan appreciation, the Barclays Capital economist said.*

US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner recently renewed the call for faster yuan moves at the annual meetings of the World Bank Group and the International Monetary Fund in Washington last week.

*In response, China will allow visible yuan appreciation as a way of avoiding a trade war, Wang Tao, head of China economic research at USSecurities said in a note distributed Monday.*

*The yuan will not continue the strong gains seen over the past few weeks, Barclays Capital's Chang said.*

*The yuan is expected to land at around 6.6 to the dollar at the end of the year, she believes.*

Source: Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

I think an appreciation in the Yuan will have both pluses and minuses. One plus that I haven't seen mentioned really is the fact that more capital will stay at home if a steady appreciation is expected.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*AMD to build second global center in Beijing - People's Daily Online*October 13, 2010 

*AMD China, the wholly-owned holding subsidiary of the world's leading chip maker Advanced Micro Devices, Inc (AMD), signed a memorandum with the Beijing municipal government Oct 12. *

It is expected that AMD will make plans during the next few years to establish its second global center in Beijing to support the US headquarters and drive local information industry growth. 

*"The new global center represents AMD's growing responsibility to China. AMD will continue with its commitment to growing together with the nation," said Bruce Claflin, AMD board chairman. *

According to the memorandum, AMD China will strengthen cooperation with IT partners in Beijing to help them improve their innovation capabilities and global competitiveness. 

*AMD China will partner with original-equipment manufacturing (OEM) enterprises to participate in major information construction programs in Beijing, contributing to the city's international metropolitan development strategy. The programs center on triple-network convergence, supercomputer center, data center and the internet of things. The Beijing government will provide policy support as required. *

*Support for new industry *

Zhongguancun, known as China's Silicon Valley, is building a demonstration area for new industries, including cloud computing and the internet of things. "Our cooperation will provide a great platform for high-tech companies," said Guo Hong, director of the Admin Committee of Zhongguancun. 

*In 2005, AMD set up its Greater China head office in Zhongguancun, Beijing. As the first global leader in the semiconductor industry, it triggered an influx of the world's best technologies and innovation resources to Beijing. *

*As the company prospered, AMD spared no efforts in bolstering high-tech industries in China. From the free transfer of its low power x86 microprocessor core technology to strong support in the creation of Dawning 4000A and 5000A - two supercomputers capable of 10 and 100 teraflops peak performance a second, respectively - AMD helped make China a superpower in computing. *

*The company also contributed to building local education systems and recruiting high-tech talent, partnering with Lenovo and Founder to develop competitive products. *

"It is apparent that China will continue to be one of our largest markets and home to a great number of employees. We have already achieved strong success in this market, and to demonstrate our commitment to continued growth and support of this region, it is natural that we plan to establish over time a second global center in Beijing to support our US headquarters," said Karen Guo, AMD senior vice-president and president of Greater China. 

AMD is an innovative technology company dedicated to collaborating with customers and technology partners to ignite the next generation of computing and graphics solutions at work, home and play. 

*The company now has a research and development (R&D) center in Shanghai, the company's largest R&D center outside the US, and a leading TMP (test, mark and pack) facility in Suzhou, Jiangsu province. *

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China likely to lead world in wind power by year-end: Report - People's Daily Online*October 13, 2010

*China is likely to surpass the United States as the leader in cumulative wind power capacity by the end of this year, a Global Wind Energy Council (GWEC) official said on Tuesday. *

*"Wind power technology provides governments with a viable option for truly tackling the challenges of our time and for being part of the energy revolution our planet needs," GWEC Secretary-General Steve Sawyer told a news conference. He added that political commitment is needed to make this happen.* 

*An earlier GWEC report showed global wind power capacity grew 31 percent, a 37.5-gigawatt (gW) increase to 157.9 gW in 2009. A third of the increase came from China, which doubled its capacity from 12.1 gW to 25.1 gW. The US contributed nearly 10 gW of new capacity in 2009, reaching 35 gW. *

*The GWEC also forecast an increase of up to 10 times China's currently installed capacity by 2020, up from 25.1 gW at the end of 2009. *

*China is the world's largest wind power market and home to the world's largest wind turbine manufacturing industry*, according to GWEC and Greenpeace International, which released a global wind energy outlook report on Tuesday. 

*Wind could meet 12 percent of global power demand by 2020 and up to 22 percent by 2030*, according to the two organizations' research. The reports were based on existing projections, policy measures and governments' renewable energy commitments. 

*The rapid growth in wind power will not only satisfy the world's increasing power demands but also achieve major greenhouse gas emissions reductions, as the power sector is the largest emission source. *

It is forecast that the installation of wind power capacity will reach 1,000 gW by 2020, saving as much as 1.5 billion tons of carbon dioxide (CO2) a year. By 2030, a total of 34 billion tons of CO2 will be saved by 2,300 gW of wind power capacity. 

*In addition to environmental benefits, wind energy is becoming a substantial factor in economic development, providing more than 600,000 jobs in direct and indirect employment. *

*"In 2010, the 600,000 workers of the wind industry put up a new wind turbine every 30 minutes," said Sven Teske, a senior energy expert at Greenpeace International. 

"One in three of those turbines was erected in China. By 2030, the market could be three times bigger than today. A new turbine every seven minutes - that's our goal." *

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cloneman

*China should increase high tech exports, says official*
China should increase high tech exports, says official - People's Daily Online
China has to increase the proportion of high-tech products in its total exports of machinery and electronic products in a bid to boost the country's competitiveness and snare a larger international market share, an official for the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said Friday.

China's exports of machinery and electronic products rebounded during the first half of 2010, and the entire year's exports of such products may hit or even exceed the 2008 levels seen before the financial crisis, said Zhang Ji, chief director of the Department of Mechanical, Electronic and Hi-Tech Industry of the MOC.

But Zhang said the proportion of high-tech products in the country's exports of machinery and electronic products remains small. In fact, the country still relies on imports of much high-end equipment.

China exported machinery and electronic products worth 416.97 billion U.S. dollars in the first half of the year, up 35.9 percent year on year.

At the same time, the country's imports of such products rose 45.5 percent to 302.64 billion U.S. dollars during this same period.

Source:Xinhua

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

*China passes the EU in High-tech exports*

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-SF-09-025/EN/KS-SF-09-025-EN.PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

4 trillion yuan to boost key industries


> *Next 5-year plan aims for 'inclusive growth'*
> Cary Huang in Beijing
> Oct 15, 2010
> 
> Beijing will spend more than 4 trillion yuan (HK$4.6 trillion) on several key industries and inland regions as part of the new five-year economic plan, according to two officials involved in its drafting.
> The central government will also lower the economic growth rate and focus more on structural adjustments in its blueprint for 2011 to 2015.
> 
> While it appears to duplicate the 4 trillion yuan stimulus package adopted two years ago to cushion the economy from the impact of the global financial crisis, the new programme also aims at achieving what President Hu Jintao recently coined as "inclusive growth" - which essentially refers to a more balanced approach to growth, according to economic planners.
> 
> Communist Party leaders will meet today for their annual four-day session at the Jingxi Hotel in western Beijing, where debate and formal approval of a draft of the nation's 12th Five-Year Programme is expected to top the agenda.
> 
> The current five-year plan ends this year and a draft of the next one, which outlines the principles rather than gives specifics, will be considered by more than 350 Central Committee members and alternate members who attend the gathering.
> 
> The final document will be worked out by the government in the coming months before Premier Wen Jiabao tables it for official endorsement at March's annual session of the National People's Congress, the country's top legislature.
> 
> Both officials said the government would spend more than 4 trillion yuan in the five-year period to provide financial support, including tax cuts and exemptions, to nine key industries - new energy, new materials, information technology, biology and new medicine, energy conservation and environmental protection, aerospace, marine, advanced manufacturing, and hi-tech services industries.
> 
> "More money will be spent in support of the development of these key industries, seen to be strategically significant for the national economy and to upgrade its competitive margin on the global stage," said Liu Qin , deputy director of the Xian Municipal Development and Reform Commission. As a regional planner, Liu and other regional officials are involved in the drafting of the local and national five-year plans. The other planning official declined to be named.
> 
> The next five-year plan would focus on two categories, industries and regions, which marked a significant shift from the past development strategy of concentrating on growth, Liu said. These areas would be the two main targets of Beijing's investment policy.
> 
> The central government has approved several regional economic zones and urban expansion plans in the past two years.
> 
> The government was also working on a plan to replace its 10-year Go-West programme, which would expire by the end of the year, said Liu, who also heads Xian's municipal office in charge of the Go-West programme. According to Liu, these regional development plans will be incorporated into the national master five-year plan.
> 
> Industry and Information Technology Minister Li Yizhong said last week the nation's industrial sector would focus on structural adjustment and transformation during the 12th five-year plan.
> 
> Li said his ministry would strengthen work on saving energy and reducing emissions, speed up elimination of backward production capacity, promote high technology and industrial upgrading, and encourage companies to improve product quality and create their own brands.
> 
> Hu's new "inclusive growth" catch-phrase would be included in the 12th five-year plan document, planning officials said.
> 
> In a speech to an Asia-Pacific Economic Co-operation meeting in Beijing last month, Hu said the goal of "inclusive growth" was to spread the wealth generated by economic growth among all and to achieve balance in economic and social progress.
> 
> "Inclusive growth" was different from the break-neck, winner-takes-all and no-matter-the-cost pursuit of growth that was the norm of most major economies; rather, it was an economic growth pattern that would benefit every citizen in the nation, even the poorest.
> 
> Government economists said Beijing would increase funding for subsidised housing, medical care reform, education and other social welfare.
> 
> International institutions also said changing the growth model was expected to be the main theme of the coming five-year plan.
> 
> The International Monetary Fund said the Chinese economy was gearing up to change its growth model from an export-driven economy to one driven by domestic consumption.
> 
> "There has been a growing recognition within the top leadership that the old growth model is no longer sustainable, not just economically but also politically," Ma Jun, chief China economist at Deutsche Bank, said. "We expect the forthcoming plan to focus less on growth rates and more on structural adjustments."
> 
> Goldman Sachs expects the five-year plan to be an extension of major themes in the current plan, with some new focus areas. It identified five top themes: income redistribution and social welfare; improving consumption; industry efficiency and resource conservation; research and development and hi-tech upgrades; and urbanisation and inland migration.
> 
> Unlike the current stimulus package, which was aimed at boosting growth amid the global downturn, the new plan would target sustainable and balanced growth at the sacrifice of the speed of growth, economists said.
> 
> The two-year stimulus plan in late 2008 announced unprecedented bank lending that helped the nation post annualised growth of about 10 per cent during the crisis and helped it leapfrog Japan to become the second-largest economy in the world.
> 
> However, planners and economists said the central government would lower the annual GDP growth target from 7.5 per cent in 2006-10 to 7 per cent in 2011-15. They expect the actual economic growth in the period to exceed the goal, but it will be difficult for China to achieve two-digit growth.
> 
> Citigroup, in a recent report, said it expected Beijing to slow down the GDP annual rate along the same lines.
> 
> JPMorgan forecast annual growth rate would reach 8 per cent during the 12th Five-Year Programme period.
> 
> The beneficiaries
> 
> Key industries that will gain from Beijings 4 trillion yuan injection in the new five-year plan:
> 
> New energy
> New materials
> Information technology
> Biology and new medicine
> Energy conservation and environmental protection
> Aerospace
> Marine
> Advanced manufacturing
> Hi-tech services

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's first 5-megawatt wind turbine debuts | China business news*Oct 14th, 2010 

*Sinovel Wind Group Company, the largest wind power generator manufacturer in China, officially announced on Oct. 13 that they have completed production of an independently-developed 5-megawatt wind turbine has independently-owned intellectual property rights.*

*This is Chinas first 5-megawatt wind turbine. In addition, the research and development of a 6-megawatt wind power generator is progressing smoothly, and production will begin in the first half of 2011.*

*With the development of Chinas wind power industry  especially the launch of offshore wind power concession projects  it is inevitable that wind-power generators capable of producing 3 megawatts or more will become the standard nationwide. The development of 5 megawatt and above wind turbines are also a high-level manufacturing field in the world.*

An official at Sinovel said that with the development of large wind turbines in China and the world, more efficient and more powerful units capable of producing 5 megawatts or more will certainly become the mainstream of the next generation and are widely used in land, on sea and in the intertidal zones as well as in different wind fields. *Following the production of the 5-megawatt generators, Sinovel will continue to research and develop the wind turbines with even higher power.*

*Tao Gang, vice general manager of Sinovel, said that at the invitation to bid for offshore wind power projects involving 1 million kilowatts of power held by the National Energy Bureau, Sinovel won 60 percent of the share, including two coastal wind power projects in Binhai and Sheyang counties in Jiangsu Province, totaling 600,000 kilowatts.*- Peoples Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Beijing's Q1-Q3 foreign trade grows by nearly 50 percent | China business news* Oct 14th, 2010

Chinas capital generated 221.8 billion U.S. dollars in foreign trade in the first three quarters of this year, a growth of 46.7 percent on the same period of last year, local customs house announced Thursday.

The amount, which surpassed the citys total foreign trade volume of *214.8 billion U.S. dollar for the whole of 2009, included 40.7 billion dollars in export value, up 17.3 percent, and 181.1 billion dollars in import value, up 55.4 percent.*

*Leading trade partners of Beijing included the European Union, ASEAN members, the United States and Japan.*

*The citys top export commodity was cell phone, and its top import commodity was crude oil.
*
*From January to September, Beijing sold abroad 130 million cell phones, up 18.4 percent year on year, and bought 150 million tonnes of crude oil, up 26.2 percent year on year.* - Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

The gap between China's imports and exports narrowed in September, official data has shown.

But analysts say the decline is unlikely to ease the pressure on Beijing to strengthen its currency.

The US has been among its strongest critics, claiming China deliberately undervalues the yuan, boosting China's exports by making them cheap.

China's trade surplus fell to a five-month low of $16.9bn (£10.7bn), down from $20bn in August.

Exports rose 25.1% year-on-year in September to $145bn, but the pace of growth was slower than the 34.4% growth seen in August.

Imports rose 24.1% year-on-year to a record high of $128.1bn, compared with August's growth of 35.2%.

'Plenty of scope'

Despite the trade data, Brian Jackson, senior strategist at Royal Bank of Canada in Hong Kong, said that China would still be under pressure to let the yuan appreciate.

"I think the fact that their exports are still very strong suggests that there's plenty of scope for them to do more on the currency," he told the AFP news agency.

However, US Treasury Secretary Tim Geithner repeated his view that there would be no currency war, and the Chinese would allow the yuan to appreciate over time.

"We just want to make sure it's happening at a gradual but still significant rate," he said in an interview on US public service television.

The Chinese currency has gained 2.4% against the dollar since Beijing ended its fixed exchange rate in June.

The US cites its own trade balance with China as evidence that the yuan is undervalued.

The US and Europe have also emphasised the importance of a stronger yuan in rebalancing the global economy, increasing imports into developing economies like China.
Currency bill

The Chinese government has taken some steps to address its currency policy.

In June, China pledged to let the yuan trade more freely against the dollar. Since then it has advanced about 2% against the US currency.

But the US has pressed for China to do more to allow the yuan to appreciate.

The House of Representatives has backed a bill that treats undervalued currencies as illegal export subsidies, which could pave the way for trade sanctions on China.

Beijing has said it is "resolutely opposed" to the bill.

China's currency critics will also point to news that yuan reserves of the People's Bank of China have hit a new all-time high of $2.65tn.

That suggests investors are buying the yuan because they view it as undervalued and likely to rise in the future.

BBC News - China&#039;s trade surplus falls to $16.9bn


----------



## Martian2

Rising sales of LED backlights for LCD TVs are driving strong growth of Taiwans LED industry. Firms involved in the supply chain include: LED TV panel makers AUO, CMO, CPT; LED TV brand names Amstran, BenQ, CMO; LED chip makers Epistar, Formosa Epitaxy, Tekcore, Huga, Optotech, Lextar, Chi Mei Lighting; LED packagers Unity Opto, Everlight, Harvatek, LiteOn, LHTC, Wellypower; and LED lead frame producer I-Chiun (Photo Credit: Samsung)

Semiconductor Today

"Taiwans LED industry to grow 18% in 2011
13 October 2010
Semiconductor Today

Taiwans LED industry revenue is likely to grow 18% next year from *this years estimated* NT$86.4bn (*US$2.7bn* at US$1:NT$32) according to the government-backed Photonics Industry & Technology Development Association (PIDA), reports the Taiwan Economic News (CENS).

According to the PIDA, *Taiwan is currently the world's No. 1 LED supplier by volume and No. 2 by revenue.* Of its 2010 revenue of NT$86.4bn, an estimated NT$54.4bn (US$1.7bn) will be generated by the packaging segment and NT$32bn (US$1bn) by the chip-making sector.

LED backlights for mobile phones remain the major revenue earner, accounting for 37% of the total, followed by 32% contributed by LED devices used in electronic equipment.

However, road sign, outdoor billboard and lighting applications will serve as the revenue growth engine. PIDAs statistics show that LED road signs and billboards accounted for 20% of Taiwan`s LED industry revenue in 2009, up from 2008's 5%, while lighting application comprised 7% of the revenue in 2009, also up from 5% in 2008. The PIDA also points out that this year LED TV and other consumer electronics applications will begin driving demand for LEDs.

In conjunction with its plan to also build Taiwan into the worlds center of LED lighting modules and light sources, the government has developed a plan to boost the island's LED industry revenue more than six-fold from 2010 to NT$540bn (US$16.8bn) in 2015, creating 54,000 jobs for the industry.

Industry executives says that the strength of Taiwans LED industry lies in its complete processing chain manufacturing everything from epitaxial wafers and chips to packaging and modules. However, the industrys weakness lies in its 80% dependence on imported manufacturing equipment and materials, it is noted.

The executives add that cooperation with mainland China is crucial to Taiwans LED industry in the light of the mainland's huge market for LED lighting projects. In addition, they urge the Taiwan government to offer lucrative incentives to users of LED lighting, in addition to coming up with industry standards for LED lighting."





Millions of LED street lights are being deployed in Taiwan. The supply chain involves: LED chips from BridgeLux, Cree, Epistar, Formosa Epitaxy, Nichia, Osram, SemiLEDs; LED packages from Everlight, LiteOn, AOT, Bright, Harvatek, Lustrous; LED thermal modules from TTIC, CCI, AVC, Neng Tyi, Lustrous, NeoPac Opto, Advanced Thermal Devices, AuguX; LED lamp poles from Toalux, Everready Precision; and LED street lamp systems from FITI, NeoPac Opto, Bright LED, TTIC, Advanced Thermal Devices, Harvatek, LEOTEK, Delta, TGI, Unity Opto, Neo-Neon, Tatung, Genius, Topco, Anteya, Yeong Li, Alliance Optotek, AuguX, Everlight

Taiwanese LED Makers Aggressively Expanding in Light of Bright Future | CENS.com - The Taiwan Economic News

"Taiwanese LED Makers Aggressively Expanding in Light of Bright Future
2010/04/13
...
The market potential of LED has also attracted the attention of major electronics firms on the island, many of which have bought into LED firms, including Hon Hai, AU Optronics, Inventec, Lite-On, United Microelectronics Corp. (UMC), and Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing Corp. (TSMC). TSMC, for instance, has invested US$40 million in BridgeLux, a epitaxy-wafer maker in the U.S., thereby gaining a seat on the company`s board of directors. Some have set up their LED subsidiaries, such as AU Optronics.

Some local electronics firms have even set their sight on the market across Taiwan Strait.
Epistar, for instance, has teamed up with Lite-On and a Chinese home-appliances maker in setting up an LED firm in Changzhou of Jiangsu Province at cost of US$120 million, in addition to joining hands with UMC for investing US$16 million in an LED plant in Shandong Province. Powerchip, a memory-chip maker, has also resolved to invest US$15 million in establishing an LED firm in Xuzhou of Jiangsu Province. 
...
As a result, market players foresees tremendous growth potential for the global LED market, now reaching only US$8 billion annually, in the coming years. Taiwan stands in a good stead to tap that potential, thanks to its well-established LED component industry, which ranks first place worldwide in output volume and second place in output value, trailing only Japan. *Output value of Taiwan`s LED industry hit US$1.5 billion in 2008, for 20% of global market share.*

Epistar, for instance, is the world`s largest red-light and the third largest blue-light LED epitaxy supplier, boasting over 50% global market share for LED TV back-lit device. Among the world`s top five LED firms, it is the only one specializing in upstream epitaxy production, with *1,100 patents* including those still pending, firmly consolidating its global status.

(by Philip Liu)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

SCMP
*India fears losing diamonds dominance to China*


> Shaikh Azizur Rahman in New Delhi
> Oct 16, 2010
> 
> India's dominant position as an exporting hub for international diamonds is facing a serious challenge from China.
> At a global conference in Mumbai this week, experts also predicted that China could soon surpass India to become the world's largest diamond-processing country, which could eventually help China replace India as the world's largest polished-diamond exporter.
> 
> "China has almost caught up with India in its historic tussle between the two mighty growing economies," Chaim Even-Zohar, chairman of Tacy, an Israeli diamond-research agency, said at the conference.
> 
> "China is also making heavy inroads into Africa. It is buying up huge mines to get at more and more rough diamonds.
> 
> "All of this should be a wake-up call for Indian manufacturers."
> 
> India has a 7 per cent market share of the global diamond trade, according to figures for last year, and China has 6 per cent. "But this is expected to jump to 10 per cent and 11 per cent respectively by 2016," said Gareth Penny, former chief executive of the De Beers Group, the world's leading diamond exploration, mining and trading company.
> 
> Penny, a keynote speaker at the Mumbai conference, said the growth of the industry in China was faster and its global market share would exceed that of India within six years.
> 
> India has long been the world's largest diamond-processing hub, holding about 57 per cent of the world's cutting and polishing units. India also processes about 70 per cent of the world's diamonds. The country imports rough diamonds and re-exports most of them after processing them. Some are retained for domestic consumption.
> 
> India accounts for nearly 55 per cent of the world's net exports of cut and polished diamonds in value terms, 90 per cent in terms of pieces and 80 per cent in terms of carats.
> 
> The Indian processing industry accounts for about 75 per cent of the world's diamond exports and employs 900,000 people, making it the world's largest diamond-processing hub in terms of value and number of employees.
> 
> For some years, many Indian diamond-industry people have been worrying about China emerging as a big threat to India's near monopoly in the processing and exporting of polished diamonds.
> 
> This week the international experts at the Mumbai conference endorsed the fears, saying that China was coming out as a big player.
> 
> Even-Zohar said that even as India played "catch-up to China" in other industrial sectors, China had announced its arrival on the gems-and-jewellery sector by "ruthlessly conquering" huge African diamond mines.
> 
> "In 2008, China imported 26 million carats and exported 23 million carats," Even-Zohar said. "As an increased amount of African rough diamonds are now landing in China and the country is keen to expand its processing industry with modern infrastructure, it is set to be a leader.
> 
> "It was also noticed that diamonds were coming to India via China, which is startling. Indian manufacturers should sit up and take stock of the scenario."
> 
> Penny said that lower manufacturing cost was attracting multinationals to open production centres and offices in China, and Indian manufacturers needed to up their game if they wanted to stay ahead.
> 
> "The popularity of the Chinese goods has also started threatening the Indian market, and Indian manufacturers are finding it hard to compete against the rising swell of Chinese-made jewels, which are available at a lower price tag," he said.
> 
> Representatives from the Indian diamond industry have urged their government to intervene.
> 
> Chandrakant Sanghvi, chairman of India's Gems and Jewellery Export Promotion Council, said everyone in the industry was worried.
> 
> "China has recently begun locking up supplies of rough diamonds, increasing India's trouble," Sanghvi said. "We have urged the Indian government to procure rough diamonds directly from Africa, trying out some barter deals with African mining companies, if possible," Sanghvi said.
> 
> "We can help them set up diamond-processing factories in Africa in exchange for their rough diamonds. This deal must be attractive for them. [The] government should intervene immediately, to prevent losing foreign exchange revenue as well as keeping jobs. Lives of tens of thousands of people are involved in this trade in India."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chery -- China's largest independent carmake - People's Daily Online* 
October 16, 2010 






Workers assemble cars in Chery's car factory in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010. Chery, the country's largest independent carmaker, has recently invested an enormous sum of money to eastablish a national auto test center in its home base Wuhu City, which puts Asia's largest auto-tech test center into operation. At the center, Chery is able to develop, test and upgrade its products, provide test data and precision measurement of these products. Since founded in 1997, Chery has tried its best to become a technology-oriented enterprise with the spirt of self-innovation. During the past ten years, Chery has established its automotive engineering and research institute and planning & design institute. Further more, Chery keeps investing over 10% of its annual sales for research and development, by which it has assimilated and developed many key components and core technologies on engines, transmissions as well as new energy. At present, of Chery's 20,000 staff members, over 6,000 people are engineers and technicians, most of whom work on research and development. Chery has witnessed a fast-growing output on cars, engines and sets of transmissions. As Chery says itself, it has already achieved the first goal of building an independent Chinese brand, and is now on the way to make itself a world famous brand through opening and innovation. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 





A technician stands next to a facility processing components of lithium batteries at Chery's new energy department in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 14, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 





Technicians work to develop lithium battery at Chery's new energy department in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 14, 2010. Chery, the country's largest independent carmaker, has recently invested an enormous sum of money to eastablish a national auto test center in its home base Wuhu City, which puts Asia's largest auto-tech test center into operation. At the center, Chery is able to develop, test and upgrade its products, provide test data and precision measurement of these products. Since founded in 1997, Chery has tried its best to become a technology-oriented enterprise with the spirt of self-innovation. During the past ten years, Chery has established its automotive engineering and research institute and planning & design institute. Further more, Chery keeps investing over 10% of its annual sales for research and development, by which it has assimilated and developed many key components and core technologies on engines, transmissions as well as new energy. At present, of Chery's 20,000 staff members, over 6,000 people are engineers and technicians, most of whom work on research and development. Chery has witnessed a fast-growing output on cars, engines and sets of transmissions. As Chery says itself, it has already achieved the first goal of building an independent Chinese brand, and is now on the way to make itself a world famous brand through opening and innovation. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 





Technicians talk behind a headlight sample in Chery's automotive engineering and research institute in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 





Brand-new cars for sale are seen in Chery's car factory in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010. Chery, the country's largest independent carmaker, has recently invested an enormous sum of money to eastablish a national auto test center in its home base Wuhu City, which puts Asia's largest auto-tech test center into operation. At the center, Chery is able to develop, test and upgrade its products, provide test data and precision measurement of these products. Since founded in 1997, Chery has tried its best to become a technology-oriented enterprise with the spirt of self-innovation. During the past ten years, Chery has established its automotive engineering and research institute and planning & design institute. Further more, Chery keeps investing over 10% of its annual sales for research and development, by which it has assimilated and developed many key components and core technologies on engines, transmissions as well as new energy. At present, of Chery's 20,000 staff members, over 6,000 people are engineers and technicians, most of whom work on research and development. Chery has witnessed a fast-growing output on cars, engines and sets of transmissions. As Chery says itself, it has already achieved the first goal of building an independent Chinese brand, and is now on the way to make itself a world famous brand through opening and innovation. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 





Technicians of the computer aided engineering department work in Chery's automotive engineering and research institute in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

Staff members are seen through a window with Chery's logo at Chery's engine factory in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 14, 2010. 




Technicians work to develop lithium battery at Chery's new energy department in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 14, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 






Workers assemble cars in Chery's car factory in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 





A woman worker passes by Chery's logos in Chery's auto test center in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 14, 2010. 




A technician of the computer aided engineering department works in Chery's automotive engineering and research institute in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao) 






Sketches of cars are seen at an office in Chery's automotive engineering and research institute in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010.





Technicians carry on a chemical analysis in Chery's auto test center in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 14, 2010. (Xinhua/Hou Dongtao)






Workers assemble cars in Chery's car factory in Wuhu City, east China's Anhui Province, Oct. 13, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Bulgaria aims for China to be largest investor by 2013: minister - People's Daily Online*October 16, 2010

Bulgaria aims for China to become the largest foreign investor in the Balkan country by 2013, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Finance Simeon Djankov said Friday.

*"By the end of our mandate in 2013, I would like China to become the number one foreign investor in Bulgaria," Djankov said at the start of a meeting with Chinese Vice Minister of Commerce Gao Hucheng.*

Gao, who is also China's International Trade Representative, visited Bulgaria to participate in the 14th session of the Bulgarian-Chinese intergovernmental commission for economic cooperation.

Aside from meeting Djankov, Gao also met Prime Minister Boyko Borissov and Economy Minister Traicho Traikov.

*The two sides discussed possibilities of expanding bilateral trade, promotion of cooperation between small and medium enterprises from the two sides as well as the expansion of Chinese investment in Bulgaria.*

*Bilateral trade between China and Bulgaria was worth a total of 737 million U.S. dollars and has been growing fast this year.*

*Bulgarian government ministers have been trying to woo the Chinese investors though the Chinese investment in Bulgaria is relatively small now -- only about 20 million dollars in the production of communications equipment.*

*Nevertheless, the ministers said they saw great prospects for mutually beneficial partnership in sectors such as renewable energy, nuclear energy, tourism, electronics, road infrastructure, transport and logistics.*

*Bulgaria has good potential for attracting the Chinese imports by air, as the country is positioned as an entry door for trade and investment flows from China to the EU, Traikov said.*

*Bulgaria and China are now in talks over building a joint industrial zone near Sofia, a project of "great importance" to Bulgaria, he said.*

Chinese automaker Great Wall Motor Co. is building a 133-million-dollar plant near the Bulgarian city of Lovech. The first batch of vehicles is expected to roll off the production line at the end of May 2011. 
Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China Import and Export Fair (e.g. Canton Fair) is always held in Guangzhou, China.





Canton Fair Pazhou Complex





Canton Fair 2010

China's largest trade fair opens amid yuan appreciation worries

"China's largest trade fair opens amid yuan appreciation worries
English.news.cn 2010-10-15 17:02:02

GUANGZHOU, Oct. 15 (Xinhua) -- *Canton Fair, China's largest trade fair and a key barometer of its trade and economic development, opened Friday* amid growing concerns that a stronger yuan would weigh on the nation's exports.

In addition to business opportunities, the multitudes of sellers and buyers at the fair, *officially known as China Import and Export Fair*, are watching closely the latest developments in the yuan exchange rate dispute.

"We are under great pressure. Should the exchange rate rise rapidly, many of us will be out of business," said Dai Chao, export manager of Wanjiale Gas Appliances, a medium-sized private company that sells gas appliances to east European and south American countries.

Dai's voice was echoed by many *small and medium-sized companies at the fair, which make up about 70 percent of all 23,599 registered sellers.*

"An abrupt appreciation of the yuan would devastate the smaller exporters whose profit margin mostly ranges from 2 to 5 percent," said Liu Jianjun, spokesman for the 108th Canton Fair.

"We are keeping a close eye on the upcoming U.S. government report on the currency practices of China," said Liu Guizhong, head of the overseas market department of Glanz, a leading Chinese manufacturer of home appliances.

The U.S. Treasury Department's report on exchange rates is due to be published on Oct. 15. The market is worried whether the United States would list China as "currency manipulator".

Analysts say China's currency policy has been stigmatized by some U.S. politicians who are trying to use it as a scapegoat for the weak economy and job losses in the United States as the midterm elections approach.

"Pushing for the appreciation of the yuan for political gains will only hurt the global market. Exchange rate changes should be based on the real conditions of China's economy and the trade market," said Su Jing, a foreign trade official with the Ministry of Commerce.

"China is at a crucial stage of restructuring its economy. Abrupt fluctuations of the yuan would not only hurt the country's economy but also worsen the investment environment in China and disrupt world economic development," Su added.

"As the impact of the global economic crisis is still lingering, currency disputes could cause some countries to reduce export quotas and increase taxes, leading to trade wars that would hurt everybody," said Shi Jianxun, economic professor with Shanghai-based Tongji University.

"The prices are already high. We would no longer be able to afford the goods here if the yuan keeps appreciating," said Barahukwa Mary, manager of a construction company in Uganda.

A total of 23,599 firms at home and abroad are participating as sellers in the 108th Canton Fair in Guangzhou, capital city of south China's Guangdong Province, organizers said.

The figure is 240 more than that at the previous fair in April.

*Of the total, domestic Chinese firms made up 23,098*, said Liu Jianjun, deputy director of the China Foreign Trade Center (CFTC).

*The Canton Fair has been China's largest biannual trade fair since it began in 1957. Exhibits at the fair include mechanical and electrical products, textiles, healthcare products, food, sports supplies and other consumer goods, organizers said.*

Editor: Zhang Xiang"





TianHe District, the city center of Guangzhou





Guangzhou map for the Canton Fair

Canton Fair contracts up but Chinese exporters remain cautious

"Canton Fair contracts up but Chinese exporters remain cautious
English.news.cn 2010-05-05 23:55:53

GUANGZHOU, May 5 (Xinhua) -- Despite a rebound in contracts signed at the world famous Canton Fair, which concluded Wednesday, Chinese exporters still remain cautious about the global trade outlook.

*The 107th China Import and Export Fair, or the Canton Fair, saw the value of export contracts up 12.6 percent from its autumn session last year to 34.3 billion U.S. dollars*, Chen Chaoren, spokesman for the Fair, told a press conference.

But the figure is still 10.3 percent lower than the corresponding session in 2008, he said.

Trade resulting from the Fair contributes significantly to China's overall trade volume.

"The rebound (in the Fair contracts) will help consolidate China's recovery in foreign trade, but uncertainties still remain," Chen said.

Exporters were still taking cautious steps. Short-term contracts signed at the Fair were up to 53 percent, according to Chen.

"Chinese exporters remain worried about the complicated trade conditions, such as the unstable global economic recovery, rising trade protectionism and higher production costs," he said.

*The recent session of the Fair attracted 203,996 overseas buyers from 212 countries and regions around the world*, down 1.3 percent from its spring session in 2007.

As the world's largest exporter, China's exports grew by 24.3 percent in March year on year to 112.11 billion U.S. dollars, while imports jumped 66 percent to 119.35 billion U.S. dollars, leaving a 7.24 billion U.S. dollar deficit, the first one since May 2004.

Editor: yan"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Patrick C. H. Hsieh (right) showcases the results of his experiments on Oct. 12. (UDN photo)

NCKU Research Team Developed New Stem Cell Therapy for Heart Repair, First in the World - KansasCity.com

"NCKU Research Team Developed New Stem Cell Therapy for Heart Repair, First in the World
Posted on Tue, Oct. 12, 2010 05:22 AM
Kansas City Star

*Assistant Prof. Patrick C. H. Hsieh of Institute of Nanotechnology and Microsystems Engineering, College of Medicine, National Cheng Kung University (NCKU), Tainan, Taiwan, has led a research team of myocardial regeneration to conduct an experiment on pigs and has proved that by combining self-assembling peptide nanofiber hydrogel with autologous bone marrow stem cell, myocardial protection after acute myocardial infarction, vascular regeneration and heart functions can be improved.*

The research achievement of the novel stem cell therapy for heart repair has been published in Circulation, the top international journal in the cardiovascular field, in September, 2010, and the technology is currently under the applications of domestic and foreign patents.

Each year, 17,000,000 people die from heart disease worldwide. In Taiwan, there are approximately 2,000,000 heart disease patients each year and 400,000 people pass away due to heart failure. The most common cause for the heart disease is coronary occlusion or myocardial infarction, preventing blood from going to the heart and thus leading to myocardial necrosis and apoptosis. The mortality rate reaches as high as 30&#37;.

Even if the patients are fortunate to survive, their myocardial cells lack the ability to regenerate. The myocardial cells cannot take intraventricular pressure and thus they will gradually expand and become thin. Eventually, the patients will have heart failure and face death.

*The best clinical treatment is heart transplant. However, due to limited heart donors and risks such as immune rejection and infection, it is not in common use. The most common clinical treatment is drug control, including ACE inhibitors, &#946;-blockers, digitalis glycosides and diuretics. However, they can only slow down disease progression, and they normally have side-effects.* Thus, the novel treatment method, the stem cell therapy for heart repair, has become the solution to one of the most urgent medical problems.

NCKU Assistant Prof. Patrick C. H. Hsieh pointed out, &#8220;Even though recent research studies have indicated that many types of stem cells can be used to improve heart functions and be clinically effective and secure, there is still room which needs improvement. For instance, when stem cells are cultured outside the body and injected into the heart, most of them are immediately carried away by the blood flow or they face rapid death. Even if few of them survive, they hardly become mature and functional cardiac or vascular cells, thus lack effectiveness. So far, we know that when we inject stem cells into the heart, the survival rate of the cells staying in the heart after 24 hours is less than 1%. However, by combining self-assembling peptide nanofiber hydrogel with stems cells and injecting the mixture into cardiac muscle, the stem cells will not be easily carried away from the heart by the blood. Thus, the retention rate is increased to 100%. In addition, problems such as the source, amount and exclusion of stem cells, as well as how to accurately inject stem cells into damaged parts of cardiac muscle and how to pass trials in large animal experiments to ensure safety are issues yet to be solved.&#8221;

*To solve the above-mentioned problems, the research team led by Assistant Prof. Patrick C. H. Hsieh has developed novel pharmaceutical compositions and treatment methods, engaged in an experiment on Lanyu miniature pig, which has similar cardiac structure to that of the human beings and used self-assembling peptide nanofiber hydrogel to inject to damaged areas of cardiac infarction*, thus reducing sequelae such as ventricular wall thinning and ventricular dilation and improving diastolic dysfunction from 54.2% to 85.5% after cardiac infarction.

The self-assembling peptide nanofiber hydrogel can integrate stems cells from the bone marrow in the miniature pig to effectively prevent pathological ventricular remodeling and diastolic dysfunction, *significantly improve the myocardial viability and systolic function from 65.6% to 91.4%, increase the myocardial angiogenesis from 13.7% to 46.5%, reduce the range of myocardial infarction from 18.6% to 11.3%, and even promote potential myocardial regeneration.*

One of the characteristics of this research achievement is modeled on the implementation of clinical therapy, from extracting stem cells from the bone marrow and mixing it with nanofiber hydrogel to completing the surgery of cardiac injection, the process only requires 30 minutes.

Assistant Prof. Patrick C. H. Hsieh emphasized, &#8220;The time to save acute myocardial infarction patients is extremely precious. Thus a fast and effective treatment method can be applied to myocardial infarction patients in the future or provide a viable alternative to patients who are not suitable for traditional treatment methods.&#8221;

Once clinical trials are completed and are developed into treatment method, it is believed that it can benefit many patients and create huge business opportunities. In general, the advantages of this discovery include simple and rapid preparation within 30 minutes, zero side-effects, zero inflammation, zero immune response and currently 0% mortality rate, and research and development potential of integrating drug release of PDGF, FGF, p38, IGF.

The breaking research achievement is funded by the 5 Year 5 Billion Project of the Ministry of Education, Taiwan, National Science Council, National Health Research Institutes, Academia Sinica and NCKU Hospital.

Facilitated by Prof. Jyh-Horung Chen, the former Superintendent of NCKU Hospital and the President of Taiwan Society of Cardiology and Prof. Hua-Lin Wu of Department of Biochemistry and Molecular Biology, the Director of Cardiovascular Research Center, the main members of the research team include Assistant Prof. Patrick C. H. Hsieh of Institute of Nanotechnology and Microsystems Engineering, Assistant Prof. Ming-Long Yeh of Institute of Biomedical Engineering, doctoral students Yi-Dong Lin and Ming-Yao Chang of Institute of Biomedical Engineering, research assistants Da-Ching Tsai, Ting-Yu Zhu, Shih-Ya Yun and Alan C.L. Tang of Stem Cell and Nano Technology Research Lab, Prof. Yu-Jen Yang of NCKU Hospital Department of Surgery, Dr. Yen-Wen Liu of NCKU Hospital Division of Cardiology, Dr. Tsai-Yun Chen of NCKU Hospital Division of Hemato-Oncology, and Dr. Kung-Chao Chang of NCKU Hospital Department of Pathology."

....................

Under the One China policy, Taiwan's economy/development belongs in this thread.

One-China policy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"*The One-China policy* (simplified Chinese: &#19968;&#20010;&#20013;&#22269;; traditional Chinese: &#19968;&#20491;&#20013;&#22283;; pinyin: y&#299; g&#232; Zh&#333;nggu&#243 *states that the People's Republic of China (PRC) is the sole legitimate government of mainland China, Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan.* Countries seeking diplomatic relations with the PRC must acknowledge this policy and refrain from maintaining official relations with the Republic of China (Taiwan)."

In 1971, Taiwan was ejected from the U.N., because the world only recognizes one legitimate seat at the U.N. for China. The U.N. and the world agree with Mainland China that it is the sole representative of China and Taiwan. Hence, the consistent pledges of adherence to the "One China" principle by every major country in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_Nation...Resolution_2758

"*United Nations General Assembly Resolution 2758 of 25 October 1971 recognized the representatives of the People's Republic of China (PRC) as "the only legitimate representative of China to the United Nations*" and expelled the representatives of Chiang Kai-shek "from the place which they unlawfully occupy at the United Nations".[1]"

U.S. reaffirms commitment to one-China policy - People's Daily Online

"*U.S. reaffirms commitment to one-China policy*
08:11, March 30, 2010 

The United States on Monday reaffirmed its commitment to the one-China policy, saying that it' s a commitment that should be the bedrock of the foundation of its relationship with China.

"*The U.S. position on one-China policy is unchanged*," Deputy Secretary of State James Steinberg said at a briefing at the Foreign Press Center in downtown Washington D.C.."

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/03/21/...in1426114.shtml

"Mar 21, 2006 ... Russia, China Pledge Closer Ties ... "*Russia will continue the policy supporting 'one China' declared by the Chinese government* ... and ..."

http://www.consilium.europa.eu/uedocs/cms_...n/er/111567.pdf

"Nov 30, 2009 ... *The EU reaffirmed its commitment to one China policy* and ... follow-up EU-China NZEC project, and the pledge by the European Commission ..."

http://nigeria2.mofcom.gov.cn/aarticle/Chi...0204389659.html

"Feb 16, 2007 ... China, Japan pledge to strengthen defense exchanges ... He noted that the *Japanese government has always supported the one-China policy.* ..."

http://www.twocircles.net/2008jan14/india_...ooperation.html

"Jan 14, 2008 ... India, China Pledge To Promote Nuclear Cooperation ... *New Delhi declared its adherence to "one China" policy* and Beijing supported India's ..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

The United States and China have been able to cooperate for nearly 40 years in the United Nations Security Council. Being two of the five permanent members with veto-power, the U.S. and China have learned to compromise to maintain relative peace in the world.

Similarly, in the economic realm, the U.S. and China usually have a war of words in the newspapers and tend to compromise in the end. A currency war or trade war benefits no one. In economics, it is a win-win situation. As China becomes wealthier, the Chinese buy more American products.

The Sino-American dispute is centered around the speed and timing, not the substance, of the Chinese currency appreciation and market-opening measures (e.g. one example is the terms under which China will join the voluntary WTO guidelines on opening government procurement to foreign bidders).

In sum, the U.S. is pressuring China because of the political elections for Congress on November 2, 2010. The U.S. and China have been engaged in this peculiar dance on many occasions. They express their respective positions and unhappiness with each other. Afterward, they strike compromises that both sides can accept.

I don't expect to ever see a serious clash between the U.S. and China; including in the economics realm. Both sides have too much to lose. A currency war or trade war will plunge the world into a second Great Depression (i.e. repeat of 1929-1930s).

Watching the relationship between the U.S. and China is like watching your parents fight. It makes everyone nervous, but things are straightened out in the end. It is in both countries' interest to cooperate and keep the world economy humming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Electrified nano filter could mean cheap drinking water

"Electrified nano filter could mean cheap drinking water
By Ben Coxworth
04:56 October 17, 2010





The filter being treated with silver and CNTs (B,C), and SEM images of the cotton, silver nanowires, and CNTs (E,F,G)
[Note: CNT means carbon nanotubes. SEM means scanning electron microscope.]

Yi Cui, an Assistant Professor of Material Science and Engineering at Stanford University, has invented quite the water filter. *Its inexpensive, is very resistant to clogging, and uses much less electricity than systems that require the water to be pumped through them. It also kills bacteria*, as opposed to just trapping them, which is all that many existing systems do.

Cui and his Stanford colleagues started with a basic cotton filter, as the material is cheap, widely-available and robust. Next, they covered it with sub-microscopic silver nanowires, as silver nanoparticles are well-known for their antibacterial qualities. They then added a layer of carbon nanotubes (CNTs) to increase the filters electrical conductivity, as electricity is also known to be lethal to bacteria. Finally, they experimented with running various strengths of electrical currents through the device, eventually settling at 20 volts.

When subjected to a 1 liter-per-hour gravity-fed stream of E. coli-tainted water, the water flowed through the filter relatively quickly and easily, due to its large pores  at tens to hundreds of micrometers in width, the pores are much wider than individual bacterium, and much wider than the pores of most filtering media. This should minimize occurrences of the filter becoming clogged with bacterial matter, a condition known as biofouling.





A diagram of the filtration process

*After samples of the filtered water had been left in agar dishes overnight, it was found that up to 98 percent of the bacteria had been killed. Given the waters flow rate, it was calculated that the bacteria only needed to be in the filter for a little over one second for lethal exposure to occur.* A combination of the silver, the electrical field, and/or changes in the water chemistry caused by the electricity were responsible, although the scientists are still trying to figure out just how much of a role each of those factors played.

The researchers are now investigating how effective the material is at killing other microorganisms, and whether or not trace silver and CNT residue in the filtered water is cause for concern. They are also looking into using the filter for purifying air, foods and pharmaceuticals.

*The research was recently published in the journal Nano Letters.*"

[Note: I have kept the scientific discoveries of ethnic Chinese scientists in the United States to a minimum. I know that most of you want to know about the discoveries of Chinese scientists in China itself. However, an occasional exception is made when the discovery is sufficiently interesting.

How do I know that "Yi Cui" (the research scientist in this article) is most likely a Chinese national? It's actually quite simple. Most Chinese-Americans that I've encountered have an Anglicized first name and retain their family surname as their last name.

For example, my Anglicized first name is Martin. Since Mr. Yi Cui does not have an Anglicized first name, he is probably a Chinese national working at Stanford.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Speeder 2

*Nasa Chief on Visit to China*


*Speculation that Charles Bolden may hold talks on possible co-operation in space with Beijing during six-day visit.*

Charles Bolden, the head of Nasa, has arrived in China for a six-day official visit during which analysts believe he may holds talks on possible co-operation with the emerging space power.

Bolden's trip comes just two weeks after the successful launch of a second Chinese lunar probe, Chang'e-2, part of a programme that seeks to send men to the Moon by 2020.

Faced with serious budgetary constraints, the US earlier this year abandoned its Constellation programme to return Americans to the Moon as a prelude to the conquest of Mars.

In contrast, China, whose economy is booming, has invested heavily in its space programme.

India and Russia are already developing a joint robotic space probe to be launched in 2013 - the same year that China hopes to conduct its third lunar landing.

Bolden's tour was first announced in November 2009 during a visit to China by Barack Obama, the US president.

During a visit to Japan at the end of 2009, Bolden said Washington was ready to discuss partnerships in space projects with China.

Space race

Beijing has sent six astronauts to space, which, among other factors, means that China now has the world's third most advanced space programme, after the US and Russia.

China has co-operated previously with the European Space Agency to explore the earth's magnetic field.

"In a sense, [space exloration] already is a global initiative ... from launching communications satellites to sending probes - and in some cases people into space," Robert Massey, of Britain's Royal Astronomical Society, told Al Jazeera.

"Bolden is there basically just to shake a few hands. It's the first step in very long process to get co-operation between the US and China in space flight."

Morris Jones, space analyst


Massey said it is still dangerous and inconvenient to explore space, but societies have become increasingly dependent on weather satellites and navigation systems.

Beyond establishing a human presence on the moon, extracting mineral resources is another, if less glamorous, goal of lunar exploration.

While humankind has already sent probes to all the planets - and to asteroids and comets - Massey said the scientific yield from space exploration is still quite high. 

"If you're a responsible head of Nasa, and you want to find out what other people are doing, see if there are ways you can co-operate," Massey said.

Space programmes require a lot of technology, industry, and money but remain an international status symbol, Morris Jones, a space analyst, told Al Jazeera. 

But Morris said he did not think Bolden would be given much in the way of useful technical data during his visit.

"Bolden is there basically just to shake a few hands. It's the first step in a very long process to get co-operation between the US and China in space flight," Morris said.

"Relations between the US and China are very bad at the moment for all sorts of political and economic reasons.

"Relations on earth have a direct bearing on what they will do in outer space."

Political controversy

Bolden's trip has been criticised by some US politicians, who see Beijing as a competitor rather than a potential partner in the space race.

Representative John Culberson, a Republican from Texas, recently raised objections to the trip in a letter to Obama, saying the US Congress should have been consulted first.

"I have grave concerns about the nature and goals of China's space programme and strongly oppose any co-operation between Nasa and CNSA's (China National Space Administration's) human space flight programmes without congressional authorisation," he wrote.

"Considering that Congress has raised concerns about and set limitations on cooperation with China, I do not believe it is appropriate for the administrator to meet with any Chinese officials until Congress is fully briefed on the nature and scope of Mr. Bolden's trip and planned discussions on co-operation," the letter said.


Nasa chief on visit to China - Asia-Pacific - Al Jazeera English

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

*ABC's Diane Sawyer, 'World News' headed to China*


*NEW YORK (AP) &#8212; ABC News is sending Diane Sawyer to China next month for a three-day reporting trip to find out how that country's economy continues to grow.*

Sawyer will originate her evening "World News" broadcast in China from Nov. 15-17. The network said Friday that Sawyer will visit Beijing and Shanghai, and be accompanied by reporters David Muir and Clarissa Ward.

"World News" Executive Producer Jon Banner said many Americans are curious about how China has been able to make changes and continue its growth in the face of a worldwide recession.

"There's a mystery, there's some xenophobia around it, and we wanted to explore what is really happening in the country and see what we can learn from what is happening there," Banner said.

Banner noted how China has become "a bogeyman" in some congressional campaigns this fall, and predicted the nation and its relationship with the United States will be big issues in the 2012 presidential campaign.

He said ABC News hasn't faced any restrictions in its reporting in advance of the trip. He said the network hoped to speak with the nation's political leaders, but isn't sure whether that will happen.

Sawyer has traveled to Afghanistan, Haiti and the Gulf Coast region during the oil spill since taking over at "World News" last December. The broadcast remains second behind NBC in the evening news ratings.

NBC's Brian Williams has made frequent trips to the Gulf Coast post-Katrina and during the oil spill, and CBS' Katie Couric went to Afghanistan in August.


The Associated Press: ABC's Diane Sawyer, 'World News' headed to China


I used to watch ABC "Evening News" . Here in the UK BBC News24 runs a joint News programme with ABC, which usually starts at 3am or so. So I used to automatic recording it. ABC has plenty of news on China normally, and it's not as anti-China as CNN. Can't wait to watch this field report of Sawyer, who just became the news anchor of ABC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to reduce rare earth export quotas - People's Daily Online* 
October 19, 2010 






*China will further reduce quotas for rare earth exports by 30 percent at most next year to protect the precious metals from over-exploitation, said an official from the Ministry of Commerce.*

He added that the country is now facing the possibility that reserves of medium and heavy rare earths might run dry within 15 to 20 years if the current rate of production is maintained.

Export quotas will continue to be axed in the first half of next year, said the source who declined to be named.

*China, which produces 95 percent of the world's supplies, has reduced 2010 production levels and slashed export quotas by 72 percent for the second half to 7,976 tons, according to ministry data.*

Rare earths, composed of 17 elements, are used in a number of high-tech processes ranging from wind turbines and hybrid cars to missiles.

*Domestic deposits dropped to 27 million tons by the end of 2009 - that's 30 percent of the world's total explored reserves - from 43 million in 1996, said Chao Ning, section chief of foreign trade with the ministry at a Beijing conference.*

He said reserves of medium and heavy rare earths may only last 15 to 20 years at the current rate of production, which could lead to China being forced to imports supplies.

Medium and heavy rare earth, also known as ion-absor bed-type rare earth, is more valuable than the lighter variety. It's used in advanced areas such as missiles.

*China's verified reserves of ion-absorbed-type rare earth stood at 8 million tons in 2008, while reserves of light rare earth totaled 50 to 60 million, according to data from the Ministry of Land and Resources.*

"China is not the only country that has these deposits, but it has been dominating the world's supply market for more than a decade, thereby depleting its own resources," Chao said.

*He added that strategic, environmental and economic considerations mean that the country can't afford to continue shouldering the burden of supplying the world.*

Some developed countries - such as the United States, which alone holds 15 percent of the world's reserves - depend almost entirely on Chinese supplies. They ceased domestic production long ago because importation is more cost effective.

*Prices in China rose by fractionally more than 20 percent since 1979 to hit an average of $8,500 per ton in 2009.*

Prices started to pick up in the middle of that year as the government began to reform the industry by cracking down on illegal mining practices and by reducing exports.

Some of the major rare earth oxides, such as neodymium, had rallied to 24,600 yuan a ton by the end of September, a rise of 80 percent from January. 
Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

City of Hohhot is located in the province of Inner Mongolia, China.






Jin Hui hotel in Hohhot, China

Top stories of the day: China oil, gas and petrochemicals -- Oct. 18

"Top stories of the day: China oil, gas and petrochemicals -- Oct. 18
Sunday, October 17, 2010 11:37 PM

BEIJING, Oct. 18, 2010 (Xinhua News Agency) -- The following are top stories in China's oil, gas and petrochemical sector on Monday:

1. *The Chinese capital Beijing is to buy 4 billion cubic meters of natural gas annually from a coal-to-gas project located in Hohhot of China's northern Inner Mongolia*, Beijing Business News reported on Monday.

Beijing Enterprises Group Co., Ltd., a Beijing-based industrial company, has inked an agreement with Hohhot city government during the weekend to jointly invest some 30 billion yuan on the coal-to-gas project. *The project will become the second largest natural gas supply source for Beijing and the first time the capital city uses the gas made from coal.*

2. Dina-2 gasfield, the largest gas producing unit of *PetroChina's flagship Tarim oilfield, has raised its daily natural gas output from 8 million cubic meters to 9.4 million cubic meters since the beginning of October 2010 in a bid to ensure gas supply during the winter peak season.*

PetroChina (PTR.NYSE; 601857.SH; 0857.HK), China's largest oil and gas producer, said in a statement available on its website on Monday that the gasfield will further increase its daily natural gas output to over 12 million cubic meters later in 2010, making the gas producing unit's total annual production rise to 4 billion cubic meters in the year.

3. Sulige gasfield, China's largest gas producing unit, has produced 8.021 billion cubic meters of natural gas by Oct. 15, 2010, as the *PetroChina's major gas producing unit has started full swing production to meet increasing gas demands over the coming winter.*

According to a statement posted in the website of PetroChina, the gasfield has put 2,676 gas wells into operation with a total daily gas output of 31 million cubic meters.

4. China National Petroleum Corporation (CNPC), the parent company of PetroChina, has discovered a significant gasfield in Central Asia's Turkmenistan with an estimated gas reserve of 1.6 trillion cubic meters, according to Asia Times reports reaching here on Monday.

The report, which did not name the source, said that the discovery is made in Amu Darya River of Turkmenistan.

(Edited by Qiu Jun, Qiujun@xinhua.org)
(Source: Quotemedia)"





Map of China's oil and gas fields






Workers of the No. one oil extracting unit of the Changqing oilfield inspect oil tanks in Yan'an, northwest China's Shaanxi province on Dec. 16, 2007. (Xinhua/Tao Ming)

PetroChina Sulige gasfield produces 8.02bln cu.m of gas since operation

"PetroChina Sulige gasfield produces 8.02 bln cu.m of gas since operation
Monday, October 18, 2010 3:40 AM

BEIJING, Oct. 18, 2010 (Xinhua News Agency) -- China's largest gas production site, the Sulige gasfield in PetroChina's Changqing oilfield, has produced 8.021 billion cubic meters of natural gas as of October 15, 2010. The gasfield started full-swing production to meet increasing gas demands over the coming winter.

According to a statement posted in the website of PetroChina (PTR.NYSE; 601857.SH; 00857.HK), *the Sulige gasfield has put 2,676 gas wells into operation since the beginning of 2010 with a total daily gas output of 31 million cubic meters, up 43 percent over the same period in 2009.

Changqing oilfield is the major natural gas supply source for Beijing, the capital city of China. PetroChina has already built two Shaanxi-to-Beijing natural gas pipelines connecting the gas producing field and the gas consumers in Beijing with a total annual capacity of 20 billion cubic meters.*

The third Shaanxi-to-Beijing natural gas pipeline is to enter into operation in the fourth quarter in 2010 with additional annual gas supply capacity of 15 billion cubic meters.

(Edited by Qiu Jun, Qiujun@xinhua.org)
(Source: Quotemedia)"


*PetroChina is either the second- or third-largest company in the world by market value.*

Apple Briefly Became Second Most Valuable Company - BusinessWeek

"Apple Briefly Became Second Most Valuable Company
September 23, 2010, 4:57 PM EDT
By Adam Satariano

(Updates valuations starting in second paragraph.)

Sept. 23 (Bloomberg) -- *Apple Inc. briefly overtook PetroChina Co. to become the second-biggest company in the world by market value*, lifted by investors betting on growth prospects for the iPhone, Macintosh and iPad.

Apple climbed as high as $292.76 in intraday trading on the Nasdaq Stock Market, giving it a market value of $267.5 billion, the second-highest company behind Exxon Mobil Corp. *By 4 p.m. New York time, Apple slipped to $288.92, putting the company&#8217;s value at $263.9 billion, less than PetroChina&#8217;s $265.5 billion valuation.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carnivore

China's GDP grows 9.6% in Q3



> BEIJING, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- China's economic growth continued to decelerate in the third quarter as the government weans the economy from the stimulus and back to normal. But rising inflation posed new challenges.
> 
> *The gross domestic product (GDP) grew 9.6 percent in the third quarter from the same period last year*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said on Thursday.
> 
> *The growth rate slowed down from 11.9 percent in the first quarter and10.3 percent in the second quarter.*
> 
> *From January to September, GDP increased by 10.6 percent year-on- year to 26.866 trillion yuan (about 4.028 trillion U.S. dollars), *the NBS said.
> 
> "The economic performance is generally sound," Sheng Laiyun, NBS's spokesman, told a press conference.
> 
> "In the face of complicated and fast-changing domestic and international situations and challenges, China implemented the stimulus package and sped up economic restructuring. The economic turnaround has been further consolidated and is moving in the anticipated direction," Sheng said.
> 
> He said the government would keep its macro-economic policy "consistent and stable," and make it more "targeted and flexible."
> 
> "More efforts will be made to transform the economic development mode, deepen opening-up and reform, improve people's lives and ensure stable and relatively fast economic growth," he said.
> 
> *In September, consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, rose 3.6 percent year on year, up 0.6 percentage points from August.* It was also the third consecutive monthly rise.
> 
> On Oct. 19, China's central bank surprisingly announced it would raise the one-year deposit and lending rate by 25 basic points to tame rising inflation amid ultra-high fixed-asset prices.




China's industrial value-added output growth slows to 13.3% in September 



> BEIJING, Oct. 21 (Xinhua) -- *China's industrial value-added output year-on-year growth slowed to 13.3 percent in September from 13.9 percent in August*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) announced Thursday.
> 
> The growth rate for the first nine months was 16.3 percent year on year, down 0.3 percentage points from the January-to-July period, the NBS said.
> 
> Industrial value-added output measures the final results of industrial production, which is the value of gross industrial output minus intermediate inputs such as raw materials and labor.



China's September CPI up 3.6%, a 24-month high 



> *The consumer price index (CPI), China's main gauge of inflation, rose by a 24-month high of 3.6 percent in September from one year earlier*, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Thursday.
> 
> The growth rate was 0.1 percentage point higher compared with that in August, the NBS said.
> 
> On a month-on-month basis, China's CPI grew 0.6 percent in September from August, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

- China win fourth men's team gold after Japanese fall | Reuters

"China win fourth men's team gold after Japanese fall
By Marie-Claire Calvert
ROTTERDAM, Netherlands | Thu Oct 21, 2010 6:04pm EDT





Teng Haibin of China celebrates after his performance on the horizontal bar during the men's team final at the Artistic Gymnastics World Championships in Rotterdam on October 21, 2010. (Credit: Reuters/Dylan Martinez)





Team China celebrates their victory on the podium with silver medallists Japan (L) and bronze medallists Germany (R) after the men's team final at the Artistic Gymnastics World Championships in Rotterdam on October 21, 2010. (Credit: REUTERS/Dylan Martinez)

(Reuters) - China claimed their fourth successive men's team title at the gymnastics world championships after rivals Japan tumbled out of the running with a fall from the horizontal bar on Thursday.

Olympic champions China took a narrow 0.794 of a point lead into the final rotation and Japan's gold-medal hopes were all but dashed when Kazuhito Tanaka fell to the mat from the bar.

That left China knowing three wobble-free performances would land them the top prize and they did not disappoint.

*Former Olympic champion Teng Haibin punched his fists into the air when he sealed victory for the Asian powerhouse with a total of 274.997 points.*

Japan earned silver with 273.769 and crowd favorites Germany picked up bronze after scoring 271.252.

"I can't express how I felt when he fell," Japan team manager Yusuke Ikeda told reporters. "I knew that the title was gone."

An inconsolable Tanaka added: "I'm very sad, I did my best."

*The Chinese, led by Olympic rings champion Chen Yibing, were solid on all their six rotations while Japan made costly errors on the rings as well as the horizontal bar.*

"I have already experienced this event and we got the gold before so I did not feel so nervous. I just wanted to encourage my team mates to win because they are less experienced," said a beaming Yibing.

(Editing by Pritha Sarkar)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese 4G mobile standard goes global - People's Daily Online*October 22, 2010

China's homegrown fourth-generation (4G) mobile communication standard has been selected as one of six global benchmarks by the International Telecommunication Union (ITU), the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology said on Thursday.

*LTE-Advanced and 802.16m - the categories which cover the six different 4G technology standards - were both approved at an ITU conference in Chongqing this week, according to the ministry.*

*The ministry also said ITU will complete its 4G International Standard Proposal Book by the end of 2011, which will be officially released at the beginning of 2012. Then, the 4G international standards will be formally established.*

The TD-LTE-Advanced technology has a download speed of 100 megabytes per second, faster than the preceding third-generation TD-SCDMA technology.

*Industry analysts said Chinese telecom enterprises are set to benefit from the TD-LTE 4G standard, as it will help to open both domestic and overseas markets for them.*

"The situation now is very different from 10 years ago, when TD-SCDMA was set up as a 3G international standard," said Yang Hua, secretary-general of TD Industry Association in China.

He said because China lacked an industry eco-system at that time, the use of TD-SCDMA technology was largely restrained to the domestic market. 

International enterprises were wary of investing in a technology developed in China, especially when it had not undergone a market test. 

"But now, we have a good technological base, which means the period of the 4G industrialization process will be greatly shortened," said Yang. "That offers opportunities for Chinese companies to expand their businesses overseas."

*China Mobile launched its TD-SCDMA service in January 2009, and the largest mobile operator in the world will have invested 100 billion yuan ($15 billion) in it by the end of this year.*

*Prior to September, the company had 15.27 million TD-SCDMA subscribers. Overall, it has 507 million subscribers, most of them using second-generation technologies.*

*Chen Jinqiao, deputy chief engineer from the China Academy of Telecommunication Research, said equipment manufacturers such as Datang and Huawei will among the first to profit from the use of TD-LTE-Advanced.*

"They have invested large sums of money in the research phase, but they will benefit when the 4G network goes into construction," Chen said.

Telecom operators will reap rewards when they provide richer applications for customers. Their services will become faster, smoother and with higher resolution in the 4G age, Chen said. 

*Nearly all the best known international telecom companies, such as Ericsson, Nokia and Samsung, are engaged in the TD-LTE industry. They are determined not to miss out on the Chinese market again as they did in TD-SCDMA era, Yang at TD Industry Association said.*

"They lost many China Mobile contracts when bidding against companies such as Huawei and ZTE, because they ignored the development of TD-SCDMA and offered very few competent products," Yang said.

*Shi Guang, secretary-general of TD Forum, said Chinese telecom companies in the TD-LTE industry chain will be presented with a great business opportunity when they enter the international market.*

"They will go head-to-head with global companies. Who dares say that another Huawei or ZTE may not emerge in the process?" Shi asked.

According to a survey by Ovum, an international market consulting company, the TD-LTE technology will earn about $150 billion in revenue by 2015.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

* China launches own online map service - People's Daily Online * October 22, 2010





*The screen grabs of Map World.*

China has launched its official online mapping service, Map World, as Google Inc has yet to apply for a Web mapping license in the country.

The State Bureau of Surveying and Mapping (SBSM) officially unveiled the free online map service on Thursday.

*The service will provide "comprehensive geological data", said Xu Deming, director of the SBSM, at the launch ceremony.*

*Map World, the government-backed service, will "allow users to fly over mountains and plains around the world and search restaurants and traffic information across the country, free of charge", he said.*

*Users can enter Map World directly through ?????????? or ?????????? and search for two and three-dimensional images across the world, without client installations like Google Earth.*

The service features images of satellite remote sensing with a resolution of 500 meters but this is enhanced to 2.5 meters for the Chinese map and 0.6 meters for maps of more than 300 Chinese cities. 

*"It took about two years to prepare the service with all the satellite images taken from 2006 to 2010," Jiang Jie, director of the database department of the National Geomatics Center under the SBSM, told China Daily on Thursday.*

*But the technology and website construction are still at a preliminary stage. Service providers have more than 80 virtual machines to support the operation with the ability to handle 10 million requests daily, while Google Earth has thousands of virtual machines, Jiang said.*

*"Our map service is expected to update the geological data about twice a year, but Google Earth can update its information every couple of minutes, through satellites," Jiang said.*

*"In the near future, Map World will grow to be a famous Chinese brand for online map services with proven reliability," Xu Deming said.*

Regulations on updating data are still under discussion, Min Yiren, deputy director of the SBSM, said.

"All the mapping information has been permitted by the SBSM and related national security departments," Min said.

*Restrictions on Internet mapping have been implemented in China to avoid disclosure of State secrets and block uncertified maps.*





*The screen grabs of Google Map.*

The SBSM introduced a regulation in May that required companies providing online map and location services in China to apply for approval. 

*To date, around 70 to 80 companies have applied and 31, including Nokia, Baidu, Alibaba, Sina and Tencent, have been granted licenses, Song Chaozhi, deputy director of the SBSM, told China Daily earlier.*

*But Google China has not officially submitted an application, he said.*

Qualified online map service providers are required to keep servers that store map data inside the Chinese mainland and must have no record of information leakage in any form over the past three years. 

The launch of Map World will "decrease the development and research cost" for providing commercial geological information "and regulate the Internet mapping market", Min said.

Map World users gave positive feedback after trying the service on Thursday.

*One user in Beijing, surnamed Cui, told China Daily on Thursday that Map World can even locate the 7-Eleven, and Weiduomei, a well-known bakery, near her place of work.*

Wang Xing contributed to this story.

By Wang Qian, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## topjumper

www.tianditu.cn/map/index.jsp

That's the link for the "MapWorld" website, not too bad for a first stab I guess.


----------



## Martian2

Some of you are probably wondering: Why does he spend a significant amount of time and effort to focus on Taiwan?

There are two notable reasons. Firstly, using the benchmark of U.S. patent grants for 2009, Taiwan has the innovative power of 77.1% of Europe's largest economy, Germany (e.g. Taiwan's 7,779 patents compared to Germany's 10,086; see my thread/post on "Greater China outnumbers German patents").

Secondly and the more important reason, Taiwan is 98% Han. China is 92% Han. Taiwan and China are comprised of the same Han people. Taiwan is a leading indicator of China's future development. As China's educational system and development mature, China's per-capita innovations will eventually resemble Taiwan's current performance.

Taiwan Today

"Taiwan students clean up at Intel science fair
Publication Date&#65306;05/17/2010
Source&#65306; United Daily News






Winners are grinners. Budding high school scientists from Taiwan show off their awards from the 2010 Intel International Science and Engineering Fair. (CNA)

*Taiwans reputation as a clever country continues to rise following a record seven-award haul by local students at this years Intel International Science and Engineering Fair* in California May 14.

Nine students from Taiwan entered the worlds largest high school science competition, collecting one top prize, five third place honors and a fourth in categories ranging from animal and mathematical science to chemistry and electrical and mechanical engineering. This was the highest winning percentage of all national representations.

*Jacqueline Hung and Lin Chi-chieh of Taipei Municipal First Girls Senior High School won first place in the team projects category for their study Synthesis and Analysis of the New Superconducting MaterialFeSe Nanocrystals.*

A beaming Hung credited her teachers and classmates for the victory. I would like to share this prize with everyone involved in the process, she said. The award is a great motivation for our future endeavors.

Hung and Lin were awarded US$3,000 for their performance, with Taiwans Ministry of Education giving each winning student up to NT$200,000 (US$6,300). In addition, Hung and lin will receive scholarships for overseas study.

A total of 1,611 students from 55 five countries battled it out at the weeklong event for 600 awards and prize money of US$4 million. (PCT-JSM)

(This article originally appeared in The Liberty Times May 16.)"

- CNA ENGLISH NEWS

"Taiwan wins big at British Invention Show
2010/10/17 20:53:58






London, Oct. 16 (CNA) Taiwan emerged as the biggest winner at the British Invention Show 2010 (BIS) that ended Saturday, capturing 12 gold and two silvers, as well as special awards of diamond, platinum and double-gold medals.

Taiwan submitted 19 entries to the UK's largest invention and technology exhibition and garnered its best score in the four years since it first participated in the event. Sixteen countries took part this year.

Katharine Chang, Taiwan's representative to the U.K., and Chen Tsung-chieh, head of the the economic division of Taiwan's representative office in London, both extended congratulations to the winners.

Chen Tsung-tai, president of the Taiwan Invention Association and leader of the Taiwanese team, said that pieces invented by Taiwan's youth amazed the judges with their creativity and innovative ideas, adding that these young people represented the hopes of the future and the keys to improving Taiwan's competitiveness.

Kane Kramer, president of the assembly and founder of the British Inventors Society, said at the award presentation ceremony that he was attracted by the top award entry, a multi-channel headphone system submitted by Taiwan's Cotron Corp, describing it as a well-deserved winner.

Kramer, inventor of the first digital audio player and whose work helped inspire the design of Apple's iPod, said he would work together with a Taiwanese firm regarding his latest invention.

The headphone system has won contracts from Japan and the United States, Lin Pi-fen, a director of the Cotron Corp, said.

Another Cotron invention, a wireless audio player, also won the special platinum medal, making the company the biggest winner at the event.

A student team from Far East University in Tainan won four gold medals for its coffee machine capable of adjusting caffeine content and aroma strength, a device designed to completely destroy information stored on a CD disc, a water-saving planting container, and a solar-powered vacuum tube heat collector.

The five-member team from the Affiliated Experimental High School of Tunghai University earned two golds with its new video monitor and PC Mirror Cam.

The team's youngest winner, 12-year-old Chi Yu-chen, said "I feel good that I could transfer ideas to inventions."

Held Oct. 13-16 in London's Alexandra Palace, the show attracted more than 130 entries from around the world. (By Jennifer Huang and Maia Huang)"

U.S. Wins Gold In Chemistry Olympiad | Latest News | Chemical & Engineering News

"U.S. Wins Gold In Chemistry Olympiad
Taiwan is big winner; U.S. has best showing since 2002
Linda Wang
August 3, 2009
Chemical & Engineering News





TEAM EFFORT Wang (from left), Benjamin, Lu, and Seifried show off their medals.

*Taiwan dominated the 41st International Chemistry Olympiad, held on July 1827 in Cambridge, England. Taiwan's team won four gold medals, more than any other country.

The U.S. also put on a strong performance, with its four-member team earning a gold medal and three silver medals.
*
The international competition drew 250 high school students from 64 countries. The 164 medals that were awarded included 28 gold, 54 silver, and 82 bronze medals.

Ruibo Wang of China won the top gold medal; Assaf Mauda of Israel won the second highest gold medal; and Hung-I Yang of Taiwan won the third-ranking gold medal. China and Russia each garnered three gold medals and a silver medal. England earned four silver medals.

On the U.S. team were Nathan Benjamin of West Lafayette, Ind.; Colin Lu of Vestal, N.Y.; Brian Seifried of Dunwoody, Ga.; and Yixiao Wang of Westfield, N.J. They were accompanied by head mentor Linda J. Wood, a chemistry teacher at Lowndes High School, in Valdosta, Ga., and mentor John C. Kotz, an emeritus professor of chemistry at the State University of New York, Oneonta.

The U.S. team's performance is significant because the U.S. has not won a gold medal since the 2002 competition in Groningen, the Netherlands, Kotz says. "The fact that we got a gold medal this year shows that we're working hard on training our students, and the students are pushing themselves even further," he says.

Wang, who won the gold, says he owes his achievement to the rigorous preparation he received during the U.S. National Chemistry Olympiad study camp, held in June at the U.S. Air Force Academy, in Colorado Springs (C&EN, June 29, page 9). "All the skills we learned at camp were applied in the practical exam," Wang says. "That was well done on the part of the mentors."

Peter Wothers, chair of the 41st International Chemistry Olympiad, says the exam questions tested students' ability to think creatively. For example, in one of the laboratory experiments, students were asked to design a procedure for determining the critical micelle concentration of sodium n-dodecyl sulfate (SDS) by measuring the conductivity of different SDS concentrations.

"To be a good scientist, you need to be able to devise your own experiments," Wothers says. "When you start doing a Ph.D., it's all about doing your own research."

During the 10-day program, the students also participated in cultural activities in and around London, including visiting Westminster Abbey and playing medieval games at Belvoir Castle. Students stayed at the University of Cambridge, which is celebrating its 800th anniversary this year.

Every student, whether they won a medal or not, should feel like a winner, Seifried says. "If they don't, then they missed some of the experience."

Lu says that having a network of friends around the world who share his love for chemistry prepares him well for a career in science.

Benjamin agrees, saying that the relationships they created will remain long after the joy of winning a medal subsides.

The 42nd International Chemistry Olympiad will take place on July 1928, 2010, in Tokyo (icho2010.org). The U.S. will host the 44th International Chemistry Olympiad in 2012 at the University of Maryland, just outside of Washington, D.C.

Chemical & Engineering News
ISSN 0009-2347
Copyright © 2010 American Chemical Society"

Taiwan wins big at International Earth Science Olympiad-????-??????? CNA-NEWS.COM

"Taiwan wins big at International Earth Science Olympiad
2010/09/27 23:09:10






Taipei, Sept. 27 (CNA) *Taiwan students captured three gold medals and one silver at the just-concluded 4th International Earth Science Olympiad in Yogyakarta, Indonesia.*

Among the gold medal winners was Yang Hung-yi from National Tainan Senior High School, who also won a gold medal at the International Chemistry Olympiad last year,

Yang, back home after his victory, said he was thrilled with his gold medal performance. But despite his winning performances in earth science and chemistry, he said he "loves physics most" and is hoping to compete in the International Physics Olympiad next year.

In addition to Yang, Huang Po-han of National Taichung First Senior High School and Chang Chih-chin of National Yilan Senior High School also won gold medals.

Lu Kun-lin of National Taichung Senior High School pocketed a silver medal.

Lin Pay-liam, an associate professor at National Central University and Taiwan's team leader, said this year's Olympiad featured field tests in the areas of geology, astronomy, atmospheric sciences, and oceanology, and Yang had the highest scores in the latter two categories.

*The competition consists of two parts: theoretical and practical examinations. The theoretical examination asked participants to solve earth science problems. The practical exam includes experiments that the participants must complete within a set period of time.
*
Sixty-seven senior high school students from 19 countries took part in this year's competition, and a total of seven golds, 14 silvers and 26 bronzes were awarded.

*Taiwan has performed well since first taking part in the competition in 2007. It has ranked at the top for the fourth consecutive year and has won a total of 12 gold medals and four silver medals.* (By Lin Szu-yu and Lilian Wu)"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

Martian 2,
_
"Secondly and the more important reason, Taiwan is 98&#37; Han. China is 92% Han. Taiwan and China are comprised of the same Han people. Taiwan is a leading indicator of China's future development. "_

If I may further add one point that *not only Taiwan is 98% Han*, *but also they represent pretty much every provinces of China*, since Generalissimo Chiang's army ( together with their families) retreated to Taiwan were made of Han Chinese from all corners of China. 

Taiwan, therefore, is perhaps a much better "leading indicator" than what HK (mainly Cantonese) sugguests of what China mainland would look like in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## no_name

^^^ Lol in Taiwan you can find a wide range of cruisines from different parts of china, whereas in china at any place it is more localized. Simply because as you said KMT soldiers comprised of people from all parts of china, and therefore chefs from all parts of china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

Taipei 101 view of Taipei city, Taiwan

Taiwan`s PPP-based Per-capita GDP to Exceed Japan`s This Year | CENS.com - The Taiwan Economic News

"Taiwan`s PPP-based Per-capita GDP to Exceed Japan`s This Year
2010/10/22

Taipei, Oct. 22, 2010 (CENS)--*Taiwan`s per-capita GDP, based on purchasing power parity (PPP), is expected to hit a record high of US$34,743 this year to exceed Japan`s US$33,828, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF).

Taiwan`s Council for Economic Planning and Development (CEPD) says PPP is a theory of long-term equilibrium exchange rates based on relative price levels of two countries. A PPP exists when the exchange rates of two currencies equalize their purchasing power in their home countries for a given basket of goods. The theoretical exchange rates are often used to compare the standards of living of two or more countries.

CEPD says that the nominal per-capita GDP of both Japan and South Korea is higher than that of Taiwan, yet higher commodity prices in these two countries dampen purchasing willingness and meanwhile suppress purchasing power, resulting in real purchasing power that is actually weaker than in Taiwan.*

In 2001 Taiwan`s PPP-based per-capita GDP was US$20,278, lower than Japan`s by US$5,614 and Germany`s by US$7,006. However, in 2010 such figure for Taiwan has outstripped Japan`s by US$915, but still lags Germany`s by US$1,187. In the same period, the gap between Taiwan and South Korea has widened to US$4,952 from US$2,870.

PPP-based Per-capita GDP of Major Asian Economies Unit: US$


....................2001........2010
Taiwan.......20,278.....34,743
Japan.........25,892.....33,828
S. Korea.....17,408.....29,791
Singapore...32,218.....57,238
Hong Kong..26,891.....45,277

Source: IMF

(by Judy Li)"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

^^^ And to think we had the lackluster 8 years of Ah-bian from 2000-2008

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Taiwan?
Heck man, the Nanjiao had to survive without a border and still thrived. Plus Taiwan seems just predominantly Fujian and some Hakka. 

Don't go over board with scholars, money making street smarts is still very important. In Singapore, they have this sarcasm of about their government scholars, 
"Good in theory, 
and also 
Good, in theory."


----------



## below_freezing

Note this:

Taiwan won 4 gold medals in chem olympiads.
Mainland won 3 gold 1 silver.

Combined, the "Chinese speaking team" won 7 golds and 1 silver;
the "English speaking team" of US+Britain won 7 silvers and 1 gold.

however I should caution against using contest results as an indicator of ANYTHING. Winning a contest is not the same as winning a war, because in war, you can "cheat". The 5 fields that matter most for winning a war are politics, aerospace, finance, materials and electronics. Winning a contest for making a coffee pot doesn't mean you can design a fighter jet, and being able to design a fighter jet doesn't mean you can make a fighter jet. US is still winning in all areas except materials. We'll catch up very quickly though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

I don't believe that Taiwanese scientists are being employed to design and build coffee pots.

Sky Bow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Sky Bow III (i.e. Tien Kung III) Missile Launcher Unveiling en route to National Day Military parade

"The Sky Bow III (TK-3) (&#22825;&#24339;&#19977;, Tien Kung III) is a surface-to-air missile system developed by the Chungshan Institute of Science and Technology in Taiwan. The third generation system is a more advanced version of the Sky Bow II (TK-2) SAM with a longer range and improved anti-missile capability. Plus the TK-3 missile also has a brand new mobile radar, so far referred as TK-3 radar, similar to Patriot's AN/MPQ-53 radar in layout and appearance.[1]

It is in the final stages of research and development. It will then enter mass production and become part of Taiwan's Anti-Tactical Ballistic Missile (ATBM) project, Taiwan's planned missile shield. Officially revealed on October 10, 2008 military parade.[2][3][4]"






"Taiwan unveiled two domestically-developed missiles during the parade - one a ship-to-ship model, the other an anti-tactical ballistic missile.

The Hsiung-feng III and Tien-kung III missiles were on display...."

Hsiung Feng III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Hsiung Feng III (HF-3) (&#38596;&#39080;&#19977;&#22411;, "Brave Wind III") is a missile system currently being developed by the Chungshan Institute of Science and Technology in Taiwan. Very little is known about the HF-3, except that it is a Mach 2 class supersonic anti-ship missile....It is known that there have been a series of successful test firings of the HF-3 in December 2004.

According to a Liberty Times article on May 10, 2005, the basic R&D phase of the HF-3 was mostly complete by that time, and the system was to under-go various countermeasure tests before entering service. According to the article, the main difficulty in designing the HF-3 involved violent trans-sonic vibrations damaging missile parts; advances in materials science allowed extensive miniaturization of the HF-3 system. It is expected to be deployed aboard the ROC Navy's Lafayette/Kang Ding class and Perry/Cheng Kung class frigates, and may possibly be deployed on the Kwang Hwa VI class missile boats.

In August 2006, Janes subsequently reported that the R&D phase was complete - the first test was conducted in September 2006. The missile was officially revealed on Oct. 10, 2008 military parade.[1][2]

2 version of HF-3 exist so far, a land based and a shipborne version that might be shorter in range in order to fit on board Taiwan's naval ships, as seen of 4 such HF-3 boxes (with 4 other HF-2 AShM) on board ROCN frigate PFG-1101 Cheng Kung as of 2006 and PFG-1105 was seen with 4 HF-3 boxes as of June 2009. It is expected each ship will be backfitted with HF-3 SSMs when they undergo their major overhaul. Also DDG-1802 was spotted by December 2008 carrying 8 HF-3 SSMs in original Harpoon SSM position midship at Suao naval base.

On Sept 7th, 2009, it was revealed ROC Navy is designing a new 900 tons class missile craft that will carry 8 HF-3 SSM. Besides SWATH design, nothing else was revealed.

The United States, apart from being the main supplier of weapons to Taiwan, has expressed its concern to the Republic of China's government compliance to the Missile Technology Control Regime that was designed to curb the proliferation of "special delivery vehicles" (platforms that can be meaningfully used to deliver nuclear warheads, defined as missiles with a range of 300 km or more). ROC, due to its relatively disadvantaged political status within the international community, is expected to abide by the MTCR despite not being a signatory entity."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

No offense, but the missiles look to be copies of 1960's US designs.

the IDF also has a lower top speed, lower payload, lower flight ceiling, lower range and less thrust than the single engined Mig-21 from 1960. this means that its radar must necessarily be smaller and lower powered - indeed, its maximum look-up range is 57 km, it can't even see some BVR missile launches.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIDC_****-1_Ching-kuo

indeed, if taiwan would reunify with the mainland, we can replace all of their US copies with our weapons. one of taiwan's main weaknesses (indeed, a weakness of almost every region or country in the world except a top club of 7) is aerospace industries.


----------



## Martian2

below_freezing said:


> No offense, but the missiles look to be copies of 1960's US designs.





> "The Hsiung Feng III (HF-3) (&#38596;&#39080;&#19977;&#22411;, "Brave Wind III") is a missile system currently being developed by the Chungshan Institute of Science and Technology in Taiwan. Very little is known about the HF-3, except that it is *a Mach 2 class supersonic anti-ship missile*....It is known that there have been a series of successful test firings of the HF-3 in December 2004.



Perhaps I'm missing something here. You seem to be implying that Taiwan has developed missile technology from the 1960s. Please explain to me how mainland China's or American missiles are over four decades ahead of Taiwan's Mach 2 supersonic missiles.

For example, are you claiming that China or the United States has deployed hypersonic anti-ship cruise missiles? If not, just exactly what is the basis for your claim that Taiwan's technology is from the 1960s?


----------



## Martian2

An airborne laser is a waste of money. America does not need an airborne laser to establish air superiority and penetrate North Korean or Iranian airspace. An airborne laser with a 50-mile to 100-mile range is useless against ICBM targets inside continental China (e.g. 3,000 miles across). There is no foreseeable technology that will enable the development of a laser that is "20 to 30 times more powerful" (e.g. with a 1,000 to 3,000 mile range).

Boeing's Airborne Laser Defense Fails the Test - FoxNews.com

"Boeing's Airborne Laser Defense Fails the Test
Published October 22, 2010 | Reuters





Boeing's Yal 1A Airborne Laser Aircraft works its way through initial tests at the company's Western Test Range.

A converted Boeing 747 equipped with a powerful laser failed to shoot down a mock enemy ballistic missile, the Pentagon's Missile Defense Agency said on Thursday, the system's *second botched flight test in a row*.

Preliminary indications are that the so-called Airborne Laser Test Bed tracked the target's exhaust plume but did not hand off to a second, "active tracking" system as a prelude to firing the high-powered chemical laser, said Richard Lehner, an MDA spokesman.

"The transition didn't happen," he said. "Therefore, the high-energy lasing did not occur."

Boeing produces the airframe and is the project's prime contractor, while Northrop Grumman supplies the high-energy laser and Lockheed Martin has been developing the beam- and fire-control systems.

About $4 billion has gone into it since the Boeing-led team won the contract for it in 1996. The system is designed to focus a super-heated, basketball-sized beam on a pressurized part of a boosting missile long enough to cause it to fail.

For fiscal 2011 that began Oct. 1, President Barack Obama asked Congress for $98.6 million for all of the Defense Department's directed energy research, including the Airborne Laser Test Bed.

Previously, the flying raygun had been under development as a potential part of a layered U.S. ballistic missile shield against weapons that could be fired by countries such as Iran and North Korea. Pentagon planners initially envisaged using the aircraft to shoot down ballistic missiles near their launch pads.

*"The reality is that you would need a laser something like 20 to 30 times more powerful than the chemical laser in the plane right now to be able to get any (safe) distance from the launch site to fire," Gates told the House of Representatives Appropriations Defense subcommittee last year after scaling it back.*

The technology is now being tested for other potential missile-defense applications.

The United States has been spending about $10 billion a year to build a bulwark against missiles that could be tipped with chemical, biological or nuclear warheads.

The MDA said in a statement on its website that officials would investigate the cause of the Airborne Laser system's "transition failure" in the test that took place late Wednesday off the Southern California coast.

"The intermittent performance of a valve within the laser system is being examined," the statement said. A spokeswoman for Boeing's directed energy program, Elizabeth Merida, referred calls to the MDA.

The Airborne Laser system successfully shot down a target ballistic missile in February in the first such test of a flying directed-energy weapon.

The initial success demonstrated the potential use of directed energy against enemy ballistic missiles shortly after they are launched, Pentagon and Boeing officials have said.

The system's second shoot-down test, also at the Point Mugu military test range off California, failed on Sept. 1.

That test was designed to double the distance between the 747-400F aircraft and the target to about 100 miles. But it ended early when corrupted beam control software steered the high-energy laser slightly off center, apparently because of a communications software error, the MDA said.

Lehner said the range of the latest test was "the same as the successful February experiment" -- that is about 50 miles, although the exact range remains classified.

The MDA still considers directed energy "in some form," possibly a solid-state laser, to have a lot of potential for missile defense, he said.

*The system carried a price tag of $1 billion to $1.5 billion per aircraft before Gates canceled a possible second aircraft in June 2009.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Speeder 2

China to lead the world in patenting by 2011, new report states


The latest evidence that China is set to become a major player in the world of patents (if that is not already the case) comes from Thomson Reuters. *It has produced research that suggests that the Chinese will lead the world in patenting activity by the end of next year.* Based on an analysis of the total volume of first-patent filings in China, Europe, Japan, Korea and the US from 2003 &#8211; 2009, the report finds that China experienced an annual growth rate of 26.1&#37; in total patent volume from 2003-2009. Its closest rival, the US, with saw a rate of 5.5%. 

According to a press release I received announcing the report's publication, other highlights include: 

&#8226; While innovation by domestic entities is driving China&#8217;s patent boom, China is also expanding its IP protection overseas. From 2007-2008, the growth rate of China&#8217;s overseas patent fillings in Europe, Japan and the US. were 33.5 percent, 15.9 percent and 14.1 percent, respectively. 

&#8226; Government innovation incentives, R&D tax deductions, Chinese premier Wen Jiabao&#8217;s commitment to make China an innovation-centred economy, and unique patent types (such as utility models) contribute to China&#8217;s acceleration to the top innovator spot. 

&#8226; As the Chinese economic landscape changes, a major shift is occurring in patent filings: agri-centred innovation related to food production is growing much more slowly than high-technology innovation. *There was a 4,861 percent increase in domestic Chinese patent applications in digital computers in the decade from 1998 to 2008,* versus a much more modest increase of 552 percent in natural products and polymers for that same period. 

&#8226; Approximately half of all Chinese patents filed in 2009 were utility models, which are less-rigorous, more-affordable forms of patents that provide 10 years of protection (versus 20 years for invention patents). The use of utility model patents in China has grown at a rate of 18 percent per annum since 2001. Utility models are also a potentially valuable strategy for foreign filings in China. 

&#8226; Despite the growing use of utility model patents, Chinese patent quality is slowly improving based on the Thomson Reuters analysis. By tracking the ratio of patent applications to granted patents among full invention patents in China, the analysis finds that patent quality is trending up.

China to lead the world in patenting by 2011, new report states - Blog - IAM Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Tsang learns another Singapore lesson



> Fanny W. Y. Fung
> Oct 24, 2010
> 
> Look beyond China.
> Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen, on the eve of his first official visit to India, says Hong Kong has overlooked the country's potential as a source of trade and investment - and that Singapore is streets ahead.
> 
> "We have not worked hard enough in a very important market near us, which is India," Tsang said in an interview on the government's information services website. "We are certainly not as successful as Singapore in this respect. I admire them for their achievements there and particularly with the growth of the Indian market, which will [make] India an economic superpower."
> 
> He took the same theme in a separate interview on RTHK, saying: "We have overlooked this market. Bilateral trade has relied on the efforts of local and Indian businessmen."
> 
> Hong Kong must step up efforts to woo businesses from the country, the chief executive said.
> 
> In admitting the oversight, Tsang appeared to be acknowledging long-standing criticism that Hong Kong has become fixated on relations with the mainland since the 1997 handover to the exclusion of important countries in the region. His problems with the Philippine government during and after the deadly Manila hostage crisis - in which eight Hong Kong tourists were killed - have been described as a wake-up call.
> 
> "Since 2003, Hong Kong has relied too much on mainland policies, such as the individual visit scheme [for tourists] and the listing of state-owned companies here. It is good for the government to promote listing opportunities to big Indian companies now," said Kwan Cheuk-chiu, an independent economist.
> 
> A Hong Kong lawyer based in Vietnam, commenting on dashed hopes of stronger Hong Kong-Vietnam trade ties, said recently: "I get the sense Hong Kong thinks the mainland is enough ... but that complacency has to be dangerous."
> 
> The chief executive begins a five-day visit to the Indian capital, New Delhi, and its commercial hub, Mumbai, tomorrow. He will meet senior government officials and business leaders. Among the initiatives Tsang wants to discuss are mutual visa waivers and the promotion of air travel.
> 
> Five years ago Singapore signed the Comprehensive Economic Co-operation Agreement with India to reduce tariffs, avoid double taxation and collaborate in the fields of science, education and intellectual property. Hong Kong has yet to establish a governmental co-operation framework with the world's most populous democracy.
> 
> This is not the first time the chief executive has expressed admiration for Singapore. In 2006, he angered some in Hong Kong by saying it should learn from the efficiency of the Singaporean government and refrain from prolonging arguments on important issues - a comment some commentators saw as a sign he was intolerant of dissent.
> 
> India is already a significant trade partner for the city. In the first eight months of the year it was Hong Kong's fifth-largest export market and ninth-largest source of imports. Noting the growing number of Indian visitors to Hong Kong, Tsang said they were big spenders and the city, along with Guangdong, should promote tourism to the Indian market.
> 
> He will appeal to Indian businesspeople to use the city's financial and professional services, and to attract Indian corporations to list in Hong Kong. "Hong Kong has the most active financial market and the strongest capital-raising ability in the Asian time zone," Tsang said.
> 
> Kwan, the economist, said the government had lagged behind because it had overlooked emerging markets such as Brazil and India. "Singapore has been very aggressive in attracting foreign investment," he said. "For example, it has lowered its profits tax rate, albeit it is still higher than Hong Kong's, and actively promoted its casino business and the Universal Studio in recent years."
> 
> Balu Chainrai, vice-chairman of the Indian Chamber of Commerce Hong Kong, said there was big potential demand from India's high-technology industry for the city's financial services.
> 
> "The blooming IT industry in India very much wants to expand in China," he said. "The finance and banking services in Hong Kong will be able to provide great help."



I agree that Hong Kong should not only look to China. Of course, China will be main priority, but I can see HK as a starting point for increasing trade between China and India. It's really pathetic how little the world's two biggest countries do business with each other.

Long term, trade between Asia and the West will slow down. It is time for an Asian century

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1223403 said:


> Tsang learns another Singapore lesson
> 
> 
> I agree that Hong Kong should not only look to China. Of course, China will be main priority, but I can see HK as a starting point for increasing trade between China and India. It's really pathetic how little the world's two biggest countries do business with each other.
> 
> Long term, trade between Asia and the West will slow down. It is time for an Asian century


Good news quote there.
Agree that HK has a long way to go to match S'pore. The reason why you see a lot of investment from S'pore is that there are a lot of Indians working and owning companies. I am sure there are a lot of Indians working in HK as well, not sure how many are investors. 

There is an excellent point you made to increase regional cooperation and markets in order to create economic buffer against the western economic dynamics. If you look at the period of recession both India and China had been growing and imagine if the trade ratios were a lot higher regionally, we could have grown a lot faster during this time. Hope to see more mutual investment opportunities for both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloneman

*China's Innovation Wall*
Beijing's Push for Homegrown Technology 
China&#039;s Innovation Wall | Foreign Affairs
If you want to get to the bottom of indigenous innovation, the Chinese policy so deeply aggravating Western businesses and governments, look at the bottom of your DVD player. Most likely, the machine was made in China. For Beijing&#8217;s leaders, that is part of the problem: for every Chinese-made DVD player sold, the Chinese manufacturer must pay a large royalty fee to the European or Japanese companies that patented various components of the unit, such as its optical reader. These foreign firms reap substantial profits, but the Chinese take is extremely small -- and is shrinking further as energy, labor, and commodity prices rise. Policymakers in Beijing, looking to strengthen China&#8217;s economy, are no longer satisfied with the country&#8217;s position as the world&#8217;s manufacturer. Their solution is to break China&#8217;s dependence on foreign technology, moving from a model of &#8220;made in China&#8221; to one of &#8220;innovated in China.&#8221; 

The Chinese phrase for indigenous innovation, zizhu chuangxin, was introduced in a 2006 state-issued report, &#8220;Guidelines on National Medium- and Long-Term Program for Science and Technology Development.&#8221; The paper contained a curious mix of top-down, state-directed policies alongside bottom-up efforts meant to foster technological innovation. The top-down measures echo China&#8217;s old state planning system. They include 20 state-driven megaprojects, including initiatives to develop nanotechnology, biotechnology and new drugs, high-end generic microchips, and aircraft. The bottom-up efforts seem to follow a Silicon Valley model and are centered on university-industry collaboration, small start-ups, and venture capital. 

If these guidelines leave the government&#8217;s approach to technological innovation somewhat ambiguous, they are clear on ultimate objectives: China will become &#8220;an innovative nation in the next 15 years and a world power in science and technology fields by the middle of the twenty-first century.&#8221; By 2020, the report states, China should reduce its &#8220;degree of dependence on technology from other countries to 30 percent or less&#8221; (down from 50 percent today, as measured by the spending on technology imports as a share of the sum of domestic R&D funding plus technology imports). Noting that reliance on other countries--especially the United States and Japan -- is a threat to Chinese national and economic security, the paper calls for China not to purchase any &#8220;core technologies in key fields that affect the lifeblood of the national economy and national security,&#8221; such as next-generation Internet technologies; high-end, numerically controlled machine tools; and high-resolution earth observation systems. 

New Chinese policies prompted by the report have raised the hackles of foreign governments and technology enterprises. In 2009, for example, China&#8217;s government, a massive consumer of high-tech products, announced that in order to be a recognized vendor in the government&#8217;s procurement catalog, a company would have to demonstrate that its products included indigenous innovation and were free of foreign intellectual property. Yet since R&D is a global, collaborative process, no individual high-tech product is completely independent of technology from outside of China. In April 2010, Beijing ordered those high-tech companies seeking to be listed on its procurement catalog to turn over the encryption codes to their smart cards, Internet routers, and other technology products.
In addition, China&#8217;s failure to protect intellectual property rights (IPR) in the Chinese market -- leading to massive theft and piracy -- is constantly in the background. As Senior Director for Greater China at the U.S. Chamber of Commerce Jeremie Waterman testified before the International Trade Commission in June, a weak legal environment allows Beijing to &#8220;intervene in the market for IP [intellectual property] and help its own companies &#8216;re-innovate&#8217; competing IPR as a substitute to foreign technologies.&#8221; 

The U.S. government has raised the issue in public. U.S. Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner, Deputy Secretary of State James Steinberg, and Trade Representative Ron Kirk have openly denounced indigenous innovation and put it on the agenda for discussion at the annual Strategic and Economic Dialogue, the most important meeting between the two countries, and the U.S.-China Joint Commission on Commerce and Trade. U.S. businesses, which typically embrace quiet diplomacy with Beijing, have also publicly voiced their concerns. In a speech in Italy in July, General Electric CEO Jeffrey Immelt said, &#8220;I really worry about China. I am not sure that in the end they want any of us to win, or any of us to be successful.&#8221; And in a report for the U.S. Chamber of Commerce, business consultant James McGregor wrote that the guidelines are a &#8220;blueprint for technology theft on a scale the world has never seen before.&#8221; 

In the face of this uproar, China has made some concessions. In May, Cao Jianlin, a vice minister at the Ministry of Science and Technology, noted that the 2009 procurement policy was an early draft and that future revisions would address concerns over IPR protection. Beijing has also announced that it intends to join the World Trade Organization&#8217;s Agreement on Government Procurement, a treaty that ensures nondiscriminatory access to government purchases for foreign companies, &#8220;as soon as possible.&#8221; 

The problem for the United States is that these concessions are more tactical than real shifts in underlying policy. China&#8217;s leadership is broadly committed to the goals of reducing dependence on foreign technology, producing Chinese intellectual property, and creating Chinese technology champions. Even if China reverses certain policies under U.S. pressure, it will remain dedicated to those goals. U.S. policy is likely to become a game of Whac-a-Mole, beating down one Chinese initiative on indigenous innovation only to see another pop up. 

That parts of China&#8217;s bureaucracy still advocate raising the country&#8217;s technological capabilities through trade-friendly policies, such as providing greater transparency and enforcing IPR-protection regulations, provide some glimmer of hope. They have not forgotten that China&#8217;s gradual opening to the world economic system brought with it billions of dollars in foreign investment, access to customers and distribution networks worldwide, and technology transfers from the West and Japan. In addition, many Chinese firms are looking to expand abroad, realizing that their global competitiveness will be severely curtailed if the Chinese market is isolated as a result of indigenous innovation initiatives. The challenge for the United States will be to identify and support these kinds of actors as they push against mercantilist policies. 

Disputes over indigenous innovation may eventually cast a pall over the broader Sino-U.S. relationship. It is not hard to imagine battles over intellectual property and market share derailing collaborative efforts to address climate change, energy security, or global public health. If both sides fail to develop some common understandings of technology development and trade, the next decade is bound to be one of conflict and competition between them.


----------



## cloneman

Is China prepared for the next science and technology revolution in industry?


----------



## ThatDamnGood

cloneman said:


> f both sides fail to develop some common understandings of technology development and trade, the next decade is bound to be one of conflict and competition between them.



The US is insolvent. Next decade? I don't think it will look like anything it was in say 2005 in say 2015.

http://chronicle.com/blogs/innovations/why-did-17-million-students-go-to-college/27634


----------



## cloneman

ThatDamnGood said:


> The US is insolvent. Next decade? I don't think it will look like anything it was in say 2005 in say 2015.
> 
> Why Did 17 Million Students Go to College? - Innovations - The Chronicle of Higher Education



The artical above is to show the pepole that China will focuse more on innovation in the next decades,its not to compare China and the US.And in the next ten years,clean energy and bilogical related industries will play the central role in the next wave of industial revolution.As far as I know China have prepared the techs to uppdate its industry.


----------



## ThatDamnGood

cloneman said:


> The artical above is to show the pepole that China will focuse more on innovation in the next decades,its not to compare China and the US.And in the next ten years,clean energy and bilogical related industries will play the central role in the next wave of industial revolution.As far as I know China have prepared the techs to uppdate its industry.



"Disputes over indigenous innovation may eventually cast a pall over the broader Sino-U.S. relationship. It is not hard to imagine battles over intellectual property and market share derailing collaborative efforts to address climate change, energy security, or global public health. If both sides fail to develop some common understandings of technology development and trade, the next decade is bound to be one of conflict and competition between them. "

They are insolvent, what make the author think the pace of research in the US will continue as before?


----------



## Martian2

The Hoover Dam on the Colorado River is an American icon. It generates a massive 4 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity each year. Astonishingly, China's Three Gorges Dam produces the electricity of 21 Hoover Dams at 84.7 billion kilowatt-hours.






China's Three Gorges Dam is "the world's largest electricity-generating plant of any kind."





"One of the nation's best-known engineering marvels, the Hoover Dam"

China fills Three Gorges Dam to capacity - CNN

"China fills Three Gorges Dam to capacity
October 26, 2010|By the CNN Wire Staff

China's Three Gorges Dam, the world's largest water project, was fully filled Tuesday, state media said.

The water level hit the dam's design capacity of 175 meters (574 feet) at 9 a.m. Tuesday, said the corporation that developed the dam.

The 175-meter milestone will "enable the project to fulfill its functions of flood control, power generation, navigation and water diversion to the full," said Cao Guangjing, chairman of the China Three Gorges Corporation.

*When the dam in central China reaches full generating capacity next year, it will produce 84.7 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity, the Xinhua news agency said. That's enough to meet Beijing's needs for a year.

By comparison, the United States' Hoover Dam produces about 4 billion kilowatt-hours each year, enough to serve 1.3 million people in Nevada, Arizona, and California.*

The 2,309-meter-wide (1.4 mile-wide) Three Gorges project, built in the upper-middle reaches of China's longest river, began storing water in 2003. Water is diverted to the parched farmlands and cities of China's north.

The Yangtze River has been responsible for some of the worst floods on record, with hundreds of thousands of people killed over the past century alone. The Three Gorges Dam relieves 15 million people and 1.5 million hectares of farmland in the Jianghan Plain from the threat of flood, the developer says.

Critics say the dam worsens pollution by trapping sewage and industrial waste. They also warn that an accident or natural disaster could create a catastrophe in the densely populated region. Smaller dams could have met China's needs, critics say.

An estimated 1.2 million people had to move to make way for the Three Gorges, which inundated 632 square kilometers (244 square miles) of land. Historians decried the loss of centuries of relics and antiquities, and the loss of a way of life for myriad rural residents in hundreds of villages, towns and cities."

[Note: My apology to "dezi." I didn't realize that you had already posted the Three Gorges Dam article. I'll be more careful next time.]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/28/technolo...rss&emc=rss

"Chinese Supercomputer Wrests Title From U.S.
By ASHLEE VANCE
Published: October 28, 2010

A Chinese scientific research center has built the fastest supercomputer ever made, replacing the United States as maker of the swiftest machine, and giving China bragging rights as a technology superpower.





The Tianhe-1A computer in Tianjin, China, links thousands upon thousands of chips.

The computer, known as Tianhe-1A, has 1.4 times the horsepower of the current top computer, which is at a national laboratory in Tennessee, as measured by the standard test used to gauge how well the systems handle mathematical calculations, said Jack Dongarra, a University of Tennessee computer scientist who maintains the official supercomputer rankings.

Although the official list of the top 500 fastest machines, which comes out every six months, is not due to be completed by Mr. Dongarra until next week, he said the Chinese computer &#8220;blows away the existing No. 1 machine.&#8221; He added, &#8220;We don&#8217;t close the books until Nov. 1, but I would say it is unlikely we will see a system that is faster.&#8221;

Officials from the Chinese research center, the National University of Defense Technology, are expected to reveal the computer&#8217;s performance on Thursday at a conference in Beijing. The center says it is &#8220;under the dual supervision of the Ministry of National Defense and the Ministry of Education.&#8221;

The race to build the fastest supercomputer has become a source of national pride as these machines are valued for their ability to solve problems critical to national interests in areas like defense, energy, finance and science. Supercomputing technology also finds its way into mainstream business; oil and gas companies use it to find reservoirs and Wall Street traders use it for superquick automated trades. Procter & Gamble even uses supercomputers to make sure that Pringles go into cans without breaking.

And typically, research centers with large supercomputers are magnets for top scientific talent, adding significance to the presence of the machines well beyond just cranking through calculations.

Over the last decade, the Chinese have steadily inched up in the rankings of supercomputers. Tianhe-1A stands as the culmination of billions of dollars in investment and scientific development, as China has gone from a computing afterthought to a world technology superpower.

&#8220;What is scary about this is that the U.S. dominance in high-performance computing is at risk,&#8221; said Wu-chun Feng, a supercomputing expert and professor at Virginia Polytechnic Institute and State University. &#8220;One could argue that this hits the foundation of our economic future.&#8221;

Modern supercomputers are built by combining thousands of small computer servers and using software to turn them into a single entity. In that sense, any organization with enough money and expertise can buy what amount to off-the-shelf components and create a fast machine.

The Chinese system follows that model by linking thousands upon thousands of chips made by the American companies Intel and Nvidia. *But the secret sauce behind the system &#8212; and the technological achievement &#8212; is the interconnect, or networking technology, developed by Chinese researchers that shuttles data back and forth across the smaller computers at breakneck rates, Mr. Dongarra said.

&#8220;That technology was built by them,&#8221; Mr. Dongarra said. &#8220;They are taking supercomputing very seriously and making a deep commitment.&#8221;

The Chinese interconnect can handle data at about twice the speed of a common interconnect called InfiniBand used in many supercomputers.*

For decades, the United States has developed most of the underlying technology that goes into the massive supercomputers and has built the largest, fastest machines at research laboratories and universities. Some of the top systems simulate the effects of nuclear weapons, while others predict the weather and aid in energy research.

In 2002, the United States lost its crown as supercomputing kingpin for the first time in stunning fashion when Japan unveiled a machine with more horsepower than the top 20 American computers combined. The United States government responded in kind, forming groups to plot a comeback and pouring money into supercomputing projects. The United States regained its leadership status in 2004, and has kept it, until now.

*At the computing conference on Thursday in China, the researchers will discuss how they are using the new system for scientific research in fields like astrophysics and bio-molecular modeling.* Tianhe-1A, which is housed in a building at the National Supercomputing Center in Tianjin, can perform mathematical operations about 29 million times faster than one of the earliest supercomputers, built in 1976.

For the record, it performs 2.5 times 10 to the 15th power mathematical operations per second.

*Mr. Dongarra said a long-running Chinese project to build chips to rival those from Intel and others remained under way and looked promising. &#8220;It&#8217;s not quite there yet, but it will be in a year or two,&#8221; he said.*

He also said that in November, when the list comes out, he expected a second Chinese computer to be in the top five, culminating years of investment.

&#8220;The Japanese came out of nowhere and really caught people off guard,&#8221; Mr. Feng said. &#8220;With China, you could see this one coming.&#8221;

Steven J. Wallach, a well-known computer designer, played down the importance of taking the top spot on the supercomputer rankings.

&#8220;It&#8217;s interesting, but it&#8217;s like getting to the four-minute mile,&#8221; Mr. Wallach said. &#8220;The world didn&#8217;t stop. This is just a snapshot in time.&#8221;

The research labs often spend weeks tuning their systems to perform well on the standard horsepower test. But just because a system can hammer through trillions of calculations per second does not mean it will do well on the specialized jobs that researchers want to use it for, Mr. Wallach added.

The United States has plans in place to make much faster machines out of proprietary components and to advance the software used by these systems so that they are easy for researchers to use. But those computers remain years away, and for now, China is king.

&#8220;They want to show they are No. 1 in the world, no matter what it is,&#8221; Mr. Wallach said. 'I don&#8217;t blame them.'&#8221;

[Note: "ao333" has posted a thread on this article. However, I wanted to highlight the paragraphs that I thought were the most important.]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oct605032048

&#22909;&#21543; &#25105;&#32769;&#22303;&#20102;
here&#8216;s the data of China and world's iron and steel production, from Mr. Notheal's blog.

http://hi.baidu.com/notheal/blog/item/2dd20f245718623cc995594b.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

I am busy with exams these days, so I am not often online. But here are some articles from FT and one from SCMP.

China has every right to cheat, but shouldnt


> By David Pilling
> Published: October 27 2010 20:35 | Last updated: October 27 2010 20:35
> Everybody from Lou Dobbs to Paul Krugman is beating up on China. China, we are told, is cheating. It is cheating by making it harder for western companies to invest there and for stealing their technology when they do. It is cheating by directing cheap credit to favoured industries. It is cheating by allowing companies that operate in China to pay their workers less and pollute more. Above all, it is cheating by manipulating its currency, suppressing the value of the renminbi to make its exports super-competitive.
> 
> One possible response to this line of argument is: why shouldnt China cheat? After all, everybody else did.
> 
> Britains mercantilist growth model dates back to Henry VII who, during his childhood in Burgundy, noticed that the region had become wealthy by making textiles with wool imported from England. His observation, or so the story goes, was a catalyst for what became an elaborate system of protectionism. London imposed duties on wool leaving the country and granted tax relief and temporary monopolies to domestic woollen manufacturers.
> 
> In 1651, the first comprehensive Navigation Act banned foreign ships from transporting goods from outside Europe to England. Later versions required that all shipments to or from the colonies passed through British ports. Neither were those colonies exactly testimony to fair play. Britain used gunboats, opium and other trickery in its pursuit of wealth.
> 
> Both the US and then Japan followed suit. George Washington, Americas first president, favoured protectionism to help infant industries gain a foothold, declaring he would consume no ale or cheese but such as is made in America. From the civil war until the first world war, by which time US economic success was sealed, average tariffs never fell below 40 per cent, according to Clyde Prestowitz, a former US trade representative. Theodore Roosevelt, 26th president, said: Thank God I am not a free trader.
> 
> In more recent decades, Japan  and then South Korea and Taiwan  pursued variants of the same catch-up strategy. Japan had tried the more brutish British method of marauding around the region in pursuit of an emp ire. After the war, Japan, like the US before it, begged, borrowed and occasionally stole technology from abroad. It offered cheap loans to favoured industries, suppressed the value of the yen and implemented non-tariff barriers of exquisite ingenuity. Who could forget the unique qualities of Japanese snow, a happy quirk of nature that blocked the import of foreign skis?
> 
> Mr Prestowitz, in The Betrayal of American Prosperity, argues that Britains naive faith in free markets allowed a mercantilist America to overtake it. Likewise, he criticises the US for permitting first Japan  and now China  to do the same. But the argument can just as easily be turned on its head. What was good enough for those countries ought, surely, to be good enough for China.
> 
> Japan did eventually run into the sort of trade controversy now being felt by China. In 1985, rich nations forced it to revalue the yen. But by then, Japan was already wealthy. That points to the first of two reasons China is finding it harder to game the system  its sheer size. Chinas ability to play the role of underdog is rapidly wearing thin. Even though it remains a moderately poor country  on a par with Angola in nominal per capita terms  Chinas size makes it impossible to hide. In development terms, it has been found out 20 years earlier than Japan.
> 
> Chinas second problem is that the international rules-based system upheld by the World Trade Organisation is more developed than when other countries were catching up. China could never get away with the 40 per cent tariff maintained by America. That leaves Beijing with fewer tools to engineer its take-off. Among those it has are capital controls and currency manipulation. Post-WTO, an undervalued currency is a tariff barrier by other means.
> 
> If history is on Chinas side, the future is not. The world simply cannot absorb enough exports to enable China to game the free trade system indefinitely. This is a physical  rather than a moral  constraint on its growth strategy.
> 
> Therein, paradoxically, lies a route out of the impasse. Beijing itself may be nudging towards the conclusion that it is no longer in its own interest to manipulate the system  at least not to the same extent. Note Beijings surprising receptiveness to Washingtons idea of imposing numerical targets on trade surpluses.
> 
> To continue along the current path risks bringing down the free trade system that has served China so well. It could force a US with high unemployment into protectionism. Fortunately for China, it has 1.3bn customers ready  if not yet sufficiently able  to take up the slack. A steady revaluation of the renminbi would make them gradually richer. Beijing may think  with some justification  that it has every right to continue cheating. But it may still decide that, for its own good, it should stop.



India and China meet to resolve differences


> By James Lamont in New Delhi and Geoff Dyer in Beijing
> Published: October 29 2010 16:13 | Last updated: October 29 2010 16:13
> Manmohan Singh, Indias prime minister, has raised "difficult questions" over border disputes and trade imbalances with his Chinese counterpart on the sidelines of the Association of East Asian Nations summit in Hanoi.
> 
> In a sign of greater stridency towards neighbouring China, Mr Singh aired his concerns with Wen Jiabao over a hefty trade surplus in China's favour and the sovereignty of Indias Himalayan region.
> 
> He appealed to the Chinese leader for both sides to show more sensitivity to each others core issues while inviting him to Delhi at a time of feverish misgivings among senior politicians and India's security community about China's role in south Asia .
> 
> The prime minister raised the issue of all [our] difficult questions and [stressed the importance of] showing sensitivity to each other, said Shivshankar Menon, Indias national security advisor and a close aide of Mr Singh's.
> 
> He said that Mr Wen was very conscious of the trade imbalance and of the need to do something and had outlined steps that Beijing was taking to redress the balance.
> 
> After a 45-minute meeting on Friday, Mr Wen confirmed that he would visit the Indian capital for the first time in five years before the end of year. He joins a string of world leaders including Barack Obama, the US president, Nicolas Sarkozy, the French president, and Dmitri Medvedev, Russia's president, beating a path to one of the world's fastest growing large economies in the next two months.
> 
> The Chinese premier emphasised his desire to avoid conflict with the world's largest democracy, saying there was enough space in the world for both rising powers of India and China to realise their development aspirations.
> 
> Before Mr Wens arrival in Delhi, Indian and Chinese officials will hold the 14th round of deadlocked talks to resolve a simmering dispute on borders in Arunachal Pradesh, Indias northeastern state, and Kashmir.
> 
> The relationship across the Himalayas is guarded in spite of a flourishing $60bn bilateral trade .
> 
> New Delhi is troubled by what it describes as Chinas greater assertiveness in the region. One irritant is a policy of issuing visas to residents of India's northern state of Jammu and Kashmir, not in their passports, but on separate pieces of paper. New Delhi views this as tacitly questioning the disputed territory of Kashmirs status within India. Others are China's growing maritime might and the use of Chinese labour for infrastructure projects in India.
> 
> China, meanwhile, is highly sensitive about India's harbouring of the Tibetan community in exile, and its leader, the Dalai Lama.
> 
> Hillary Clinton, the US secretary of state, struck a similarly robust yet conciliatory note with Chinas leadership on Thursday.
> 
> There are some in both countries who believe that Chinas interests and ours are fundamentally at oddsBut that is not our view, she said on a stop-over in Hawaii at the start of a two-week trip to Asia.
> 
> Earlier this week, senior US government officials had said India, the worlds largest democracy, needed to have a greater role in Asia. They viewed Mr Singhs visit to Japan, Malaysia and Vietnam this week as a step towards a more dynamic engagement with the region.
> 
> Mrs Clinton added: There are many in China who still believe that the US is bent on containing China and I would simply point out that since the beginning of our diplomatic relations, China has experienced breathtaking growth and development,
> 
> The US and China have been involved in a number of sharp exchanges in recent months, including over the territorial disputes over two island groups in the South China Sea which are claimed by China and several other nations.
> 
> More recently, the US has put heavy pressure on China to accelerate the appreciation of the Chinese currency.



This book review is probably irrelevant for this thread, but it was linked together with the above China-India article, so I thought why not.

India v China


> Review by David Pilling
> Published: October 30 2010 01:19 | Last updated: October 30 2010 01:19
> Superpower?: The Amazing Race Between Chinas Hare and Indias Tortoise, by Raghav Bahl, Portfolio Penguin, RRP£20, 242 pages
> For thousands of years, China and India had surprisingly little contact. Separated along a 3,500km border by the mighty Himalayas, they stared in opposite directions. These days they tend to be mentioned in the same breath  often to their mutual annoyance  united in the wests perception by their blistering economic growth and massive populations.
> Together they constitute well over one-third of humanity. Yet mutual ignorance, not to say mistrust, has persisted. Until 2002, there was not a single direct flight between them.
> 
> Even today, with trade skyrocketing, surprisingly few Indian businessmen and academics have been to China. For their part, Chinese technocrats are prone to scoff at any comparison, pointing to Indias shambolic infrastructure and shocking levels of poverty.
> 
> Despite this  or perhaps because of it  a mini-cottage industry has sprung up comparing the two development models. A sub-genre, in which Raghav Bahls book belongs, pushes the idea that, although India appears to be far behind, its democratic and legal traditions and its strong entrepreneurial foundation make its model more robust, giving it a chance of overhauling China in the long run.
> 
> Bahls arguments  steeped in wishful thinking, though not entirely implausible  are not new. China embraced the market in 1978, gaining a 13-year head start on India. Its investment-led growth model has paid early and spectacular dividends. It has grown at nearly 10 per cent a year for 30 years, and its economy is now four times the size of Indias.
> 
> But China is vulnerable, argues Bahl. Its lack of democracy leaves it open to social strife. If the economy comes off the rails  distinctly possible, he says, given massive overinvestment  the entire system could lurch into crisis.
> 
> On the flip side, runs the argument, India has taken much longer to get going. It could not simply bulldoze its way to modernity like the Chinese since it was constrained by the law, democracy and a market-driven requirement for a return on capital. But these apparent weaknesses could yet pay dividends.
> 
> Democratic shock absorbers have performed admirably in times of want, and will continue to do so as living standards improve. India is catching up. This year it will grow at 8.5 per cent, within tantalising reach of Chinas double digits.
> 
> Furthermore, Indias more chaotic development has produced savvier entrepreneurs with more chance of creating global brands. Its economy is more balanced than Chinas, with consumption playing a bigger role and exports a smaller one.
> 
> Best of all, demography will now begin to work in Indias favour. By 2020  partly thanks to a one-child policy that Bahl says could never have been imposed in India  China will be in the throes of ageing. Indias dependency ratio is still declining and 136m people will join the workforce in the next 10 years.
> 
> Bahl tries to bring his catch-up theme to life with the fable of the plodding tortoise beating the flashy hare. But the metaphor is stretched to ridiculous extremes. Thus Indians proficiency in English is rendered: A confident tortoise, humming a popular English tune rather loudly, breezed past a somewhat disarrayed hare who couldnt figure out the lyrics of the song.
> 
> Bahl seizes on all that is good about India and all that is bad about China. There is not much evidence of original research and every indication that he has selectively culled newspaper clippings and brokerage reports to back his premise. He is not blind to Chinas strengths, nor to Indias problems of corruption, poverty and caste-bound social relations, but he tends to gloss these over.
> 
> For example, commenting on personal freedoms in India  ranked 41st against Chinas ranking at 91, according to a favoured index  he concludes that India is giving a much better deal to people.
> 
> But that assumes peoples wants and needs can be satisfied with the occasional opportunity to vote and theoretical access to a lumbering legal system.
> 
> Indians must, it seems, sup on the countrys noble ideals. If they want to fill their stomachs, stay healthy or learn to read, they have a statistically better chance of doing so in China, for all its deep inequalities and environmental catastrophes.
> 
> For an author who accuses westerners of just not getting India, Bahl also too readily trades in China clichés. Equally, his enthusiasm for India sometimes leads him into breathless hyperbole: Fancy cars, mobile phones and private airlines took to the skies, he swoons. Indian flying cars and mobile phones must, indeed, be wondrous to behold.
> 
> As the book argues, it is possible  though by no means assured  that India will be growing faster than China within a few years. But given how far India is behind, it would take decades of vastly superior growth for it to catch up.
> 
> There is only one risk for India, and thats the lack of confidence that Indias own leaders have in its ability and destiny, Bahl writes. But equally risky is Indian complacency, particularly when it still has so much to prove.



I think the author is too naive on some arguments. Downplaying Chinese entrepreneurs and saying that demographics will be a problem for China. 

The Chinese government can lift its one-child policy quicker than it took to implement it. I think it is wiser to first build up the infrastructure (railway, subway, highway etc) and housing, and perhaps build more housing and infrastructure than actually needed, and then let the population rise. Think of how much more pollution/traffic problems/housing problems there would have today is China did not implement the one-child policy! Even today, these problems are evident. 

Factory set to become apple of Sichuan's eye


> Jane Cai in Chengdu
> Oct 30, 2010
> 
> Amid the autumn chill and drizzle in Chengdu, the capital of the southwestern province of Sichuan, hundreds of workers in their early 20s listen politely while their bosses make a speech about their new factory - soon to be producing Apple iPhones and iPads.
> 
> The employees of Hongfujin Precision Electronics (Chengdu), a subsidiary of Taiwan-based Foxconn Technology Group, listened to the prolonged speeches patiently and applaud when needed.
> 
> Some are clearly happy that their employer has moved production from Shenzhen to Sichuan.
> 
> "Sichuan is my hometown. I'm glad the workplace is closer to home," said a woman who only identified herself as Xiaomei.
> 
> Foxconn made headlines after 13 workers committed suicide at its Shenzhen plants this year. While the company cited personal reasons behind the suicides, media reports blamed long working hours and the monotonous lifestyle of workers who live in factory dormitories.
> 
> When asked if she is happy with her employer, Xiaomei looked as if the question had never occurred to her.
> 
> She then diverted the question to a colleague who replied: "Hmm, Yes, I am. I can eat hometown spicy cuisine in the canteen now."
> 
> Sichuan is a key source of labour for the mainland's coastal manufacturing hubs. After spending years working in hot southern cities like Shenzhen, the move to their home province was welcomed by many colleagues, according to the two workers.
> 
> The move had also been welcomed by inland governments including Sichuan and Henan, which competed to offer the best policies. Boosting the economic growth of their provinces is crucial for officials to obtain promotion.
> 
> But with factories moving inland to take advantage of lower costs, there is concern these provinces will suffer the pollution and social dislocation problems seen in the coastal cities.
> 
> To inland provinces which have lagged behind China's economic development, the arrival of more manufacturers means increased foreign direct investment, higher foreign trade and larger gross domestic product, all key indicators in determining the performance of local officials.
> 
> Such electronics makers are not welcome in Taiwan because of their potential to pollute the environment.
> 
> The low tax Foxconn pays compared to the amount of land it occupies has made the company lose favour with the Shenzhen government. A report this month, based on interviews with more than 1,700 workers conducted by 20 universities in Hong Kong, the mainland and Taiwan, criticised its long working hours, a "militaristic" work culture and low wages.
> 
> In Henan and Sichuan, both of which have attracted Foxconn factories to their provinces recently, officials are eager to tell stories of how they provided all facilities and support at "miracle speed".
> 
> The Zhengzhou plant in Henan was built with investment of US$298 million and occupies more than 470 hectares of land. It started producing iPhones in August and is expected to hire 180,000 people. Its output is expected to at least double Henan's exports.
> 
> The Zhengzhou government fast-tracked approval for the factory in 16 days, including clearances for fiscal subsidies and preferential corporate income tax rates. The Henan provincial government also asked 25,000 students in vocational schools to take internships in the company to ensure a plentiful workforce.
> 
> Investment for the first phase of Foxconn's Chengdu plant stands at US$299 million. The total is likely to reach US$2 billion when the second and third stages of construction are complete.
> 
> It took two months from setting up the production lines to the first batch of iPad devices leaving the factory and heading for the United States.
> 
> That speed was achieved largely thanks to support from the Chengdu government, Foxconn told Sichuan media. Chengdu increased cargo flights to Hong Kong and set aside the biggest block of land in its tariff-free zone for the company to help cut costs.
> 
> "Chengdu is attracting more and more global high-end electronic information companies because it is a gateway to the western provinces and costs are lower than coastal cities," said the Chengdu High and New Technology District government in a newsletter.
> 
> The administration cited big names including Intel, Motorola, Siemens and Dell as being among investors in the city.
> 
> It said that in the first half of this year, the district made remarkable improvement in attracting investment. Contracted foreign investment was US$240 million, an increase of 356 per cent from the corresponding period a year earlier.
> 
> Tang Jiqiang, head of the district's development and planning bureau, expects positive changes will take place in Foxconn as it moves to Chengdu.
> 
> "Staff dormitories are outside the plant, and its management will change from a militaristic style to community-style," Tang said.
> 
> "Chengdu's mild climate will make it easier for people to enjoy leisure, thus striking a balance between the quick speed of work and the slow tempo of life," he said.
> 
> Whether this idyllic future plays out remains to seen.
> 
> In the eyes of some who have returned from studying overseas or from working in bigger cities such as Beijing and Shanghai, the pace of life in Chengdu, a place known for its beautiful scenery, pandas, people's love for life, hot pot dining and mahjong games has already quickened in the economic frenzy.
> 
> Zhang Yijie, 28, returned from Shanghai to seek "a more comfortable life" in her hometown in 2008.
> 
> "Chengdu is not as peaceful as before. When I meet friends, money is a dominant topic. They make comparisons about the cars they own to the brands they wear, how much they earn and how wealthy their families are," she said.
> 
> "Life is not simple now."



Very pleased to see how quickly this Foxconn factory started up in Chengdu. This is one step closer for the inland provinces to catch-up with the coastal ones. My home province of Guangdong has benefitted enormously from the last decades, I now hope inland China can benefited as well. 

Probably the development of inland China will be smoother because we can learn from our mistakes, technology improvement and the fact that China is already richer today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China plans manned space station by 2020


> By Kathrin Hille in Beijing
> Published: October 31 2010 20:28 | Last updated: October 31 2010 20:28
> China has hailed its latest success in space as Change 2, the countrys second lunar probe, successfully sent back high-resolution pictures that are going to be used to plan the countrys first unmanned moon landing in 2013.
> 
> But the officials in charge of Beijings space programme have set their sights much further than that. They announced last week that by 2020, China should have its own manned space station.
> 
> If it succeeds, it will prove itself to be only the third country, following the US and Russia, capable of building a space station.
> 
> Eric Hagt, head of the China programme at the Center for Defense Information in Washington, said Chinas aim was to claim a stake as a nation with full rights to explore and exploit deep space. He added: The Chinese have big space ambitions for many reasons  prestige, domestic political legitimacy, and scientific and technological prowess.
> 
> However, this is fuelling concerns in the west. The US feels like China maybe is taking over its leading role in space, said Mr Hagt. While analysts say Chinas programme is not designed to take over what Nasa, the US space agency, does comprehensively, China has pulled ahead in certain areas, such as the development of small satellites.
> 
> China is building microsatellites that can sneak up to enemy satellites to spy on them or act as bodyguards of other Chinese ones  capabilities which have great military significance.
> 
> Another Chinese strength is the ability to get up to three different payloads on one satellite  a technology that makes launching satellites much cheaper.
> 
> These strengths make Chinas space programme cheaper and more commercially viable than that of the US  just as some American space programmes have been called into question because of a lack of funding.
> 
> Our space products are becoming ever more popular in third-world countries, said Jin Yongde, professor-emeritus at the School of Astronautics at Harbin Institute of Technology. We export communications satellites to Venezuela and Pakistan already.
> 
> But what western observers care more about is what China will use its growing space capabilities for. Chinese analysts say the countrys long-term ambition is to build a space port on the moon to facilitate missions farther out into space.
> 
> Beijing also aims to exploit lunar resources such as helium, which could help solve the planets energy needs for generations ahead.
> 
> But as with other countries space programmes, at least part of Chinas efforts is aimed at military use.
> 
> China is developing the ability to attack an adversarys space assets, accelerating the militarisation of space, the Pentagon said in its latest annual report on Chinas military power.
> 
> Mr Jin is clearly captured by the poetic side of the Change missions  named after a legendary goddess of the moon.
> 
> However, when it comes to defining the tasks, he gets very down to earth. [Change must] accurately map the orbits of all satellites and spacecraft between here and the moon, so when there is someone hostile towards China, we can destroy or damage them or interfere with their communication, he said.
> 
> A number of countries, including Japan and India, are just seeking to reach the moon, half a century after the Soviet Union first did so during the cold war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Assets of China's overseas enterprises exceed 1 trillion USD - People's Daily Online* November 01, 2010 

As of the end of 2009, China's 12,000 domestic investors had set up 13,000 outbound investment enterprises in foreign countries or regions, distributed in 177 countries and regions worldwide, said Chen Jian, China's vice commerce minister in a press conference on Monday.

The assets of these outbound investment enterprises exceeded 1 trillion U.S. dollars and the net volume of outbound direct investment amounted to nearly 245.8 billion U.S. dollars, ranking the 15th in the world and third among developing economies after China's Hong Kong and Russia, China News Service reported. 

The characteristics of China's outbound investment and cooperation lie in wide areas, diverse ways, increasing level and rapid growth, Chen summarized. The investment through mergers and acquisitions in 2009 accounted for 34 percent of the total and the international competitiveness of these enterprises has seen a sharp increase. 

While he also stressed that although China saw a rapid development in outbound investment and cooperation in recent years, it is still in an elementary stage. 

As of the end of 2009, the stock of China's outbound investment only accounted for 1.3 percent of the world's total. The scale of investment is far from that of the Western developed countries, enterprises of which take over the high-end industries, while most of Chinese-funded ones take over the middle and low industries. 

Due to a lack of international experience, management talents and low market share, there is a large gap between Chinese enterprises and the multinational companies.

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Asia's largest supercomputer production base established in Tianjin - People's Daily Online* November 01, 2010

The Specialty Association of Mathematical and Scientific Software (SAMSS), the Research and Development Center for Parallel Software, and the State Key Laboratory of Computer Science jointly published the list of the Top 10 High-Performance Computers of China on Oct. 28. 

On the list, the "Tianhe-1" supercomputer in Tianjin and the product series developed and produced by the Dawning Computer Base in Tianjin ranked at the top in calculation speed and in market share, respectively. After the list was released, Tianjin immediately attracted the attention of many computer industry insiders.

On the top-10 list published by authoritative organizations, the technically upgraded "Tianhe-1" supercomputer jointly developed by the National University of Defense Technology and the Tianjin Binhai New Area, ranked at the top for its peak speed of 4.7 petaflops and sustained speed of 2.5 petaflops. Its peak and sustained speeds are both faster than the published records of the worlds supercomputers.

Currently, the "Tianhe-1" has been put into operation at the National Super Computing Center in the Tianjin Bainhai New Area.

Thirty-four high-performance computers developed and produced in the Dawning Computer Base also ranked in the top 100 of the list, indicating that the base's share in China's high-performance computer market has exceeded 30 percent. Among the 34 computers, the Nebula, China's first supercomputer capable of sustained computing of more than 1 petaflop, ranked second on the list with a sustained speed of nearly 1.3 petaflops. Furthermore, four Dawning series supercomputers ranked in the top-10 of the list. 

The Dawning Computer Base started construction in Tianjin in July 2006. The industrial base covers an area of more than 4 hectares and can produce 100,000 servers a year after the first phase of the construction project was finished. At present, the second phase of the project has been partly finished. In the following two years, the base will be able to produce 500,000 PC servers and 2,000 high-performance computers a year and will become the largest production base of high-performance computers in Asia. 

Because the Tianhe-1 has been put into use in Tianjin and the Dawning Computer Base will soon evolve into the largest production base of its kind in Asia, the city has decided to include the promotion of supercomputing applications in its 12th Five-Year Plan. 

During the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2011-1015), the Tianjin Binhai New Area will provide high-performance computing support to strategic emerging industries for more technological innovations and attach equal importance to high-tech public services, the development of the information industry, and the training of information technology specialists

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Chinese economy is a flying high and handsome since last ten years time and it wil not have any end till the world ends INSHAHALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Powered by domestic demand, economy moves to fast lane - People's Daily Online* November 02, 2010 

*Industrial production expanded at the fastest pace in six months in October, indicating the world's second largest economy has weathered the global slowdown much better than others, powered largely by rising domestic demand and infrastructural investment. *

*A purchasing managers' index released by China's logistics federation rose to 54.7 percent from 53.8 percent in September, with input prices climbing the most in six months. *

*The HSBC Holdings Plc put China's October PMI index even at 54.8 percent, telling China's economy is powering ahead with full steam. Most analysts have estimated that the country may secure growth of 10 percent for 2010 and at least 9 percent next year. *

*"Economic activities remained strong, while inflation pressures continued to mount," The Bloomberg quoted Liu Li-Gang, a Hong Kong- based economist at Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Ltd as saying yesterday. "Inflation is far from peaking, which could invite another interest-rate hike by December."*

*The Shanghai Composite Index closed 2.5 percent higher Monday, after climbing 12 percent last month as the best global performer. *

China's economic growth quickened pace in the third quarter from the second, the People's Bank of China said earlier in a statement.

*Inflows of money from abroad are complicating management of the economy after a record expansion in credit in 2009 that added to asset-bubble risks. Inflation accelerated to 3.6 percent in September, the fastest pace in 23 months, and property prices have made record gains this year.*

*It is widely estimated that inflation might increase to nearly 4 percent in October.* The National Bureau of Statistics is expected to release the official figures next week. 

*China's central bank raised interest rates by a quarter of a full percentage point on October 19, the first time in about three year. It severed the yuan's peg to the US dollar on June 19, letting the Chinese currency gain more than 2 percent since June. *

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

*Global Leader in Patent Filings ??? Soon ALSO China *

06 October 2010


*Having passed Germany (exports), Japan (gross domestic product) and the United States (auto sales) over the past year, China is now poised to lead the world in yet another category: patent application filings. *

A new study released this week by Thomson Reuters says that *by 2011 China will likely pass the United States and Japan in new patent applications.*

With research and development spending rising here, and Beijing trying to encourage innovation, *patent application filings in China are soaring.*

*In 2009, China filed about 403,000 patent applications, ranking third *, behind Japan which led the world with *545,529*, and the United States which had *474,267* filings, according to Thomson Reuters.

*But the growth of patent filings in Japan and the United States is slowing, while Chinese patent filings are surging in categories as varied as natural products and polymers and digital computers.*

*Patents are considered a measure of technology prowess and innovation. While the quality and value of patents vary widely, nations that file the largest number of patents are generally home to innovative corporations and Nobel prize winners.*

Experts acknowledge that it is difficult to measure the value of China&#8217;s patents (many may be for low-end, incremental technologies), *but they say the quality appears to be improving and that China is on a path to becoming a more innovative country.*


*&#8220;It&#8217;s clear they&#8217;re moving from low technology to high-tech,&#8221; *says Bob Stembridge, an intellectual property analyst at Thomson Reuters. * &#8220;We&#8217;re seeing a stunning emergence of patent filings in digital computing and data communications over the past few years &#8212; close to 4,000 percent.&#8221;*

The innovation push here is significant because China is best-known for low-cost manufacturing and weak protection of intellectual property rights. 

But the nation&#8217;s leaders have promised to improve intellectual property rights protections and to back Chinese companies that seek to move up the value chain and produce more sophisticated and valuable products.

*The emergence of more innovative companies in China could move the Chinese government to better enforce existing regulations &#8212; many of which cover global companies operating here.* 


One major change already under way here is a new emphasis on research and development. Analysts say innovation is often fueled by research and development spending, and here too China is making progress, aided by government subsidies and encouragement. Last year, for instance, while some of the world&#8217;s biggest technology companies slashed their R&D spending, some of China&#8217;s best known technology companies increased their R&D budgets, according to the World Intellectual Property Organization.


For instance, American technology companies like Motorola, Freescale Semiconductor and Hewlett-Packard all made sizable cuts to their R&D spending in 2009, following the outbreak of the global financial crisis. But many Chinese technology companies boosted their R&D budgets by between 25 and 45 percent, according to the World Intellectual Property Organization.

*Near the top of China&#8217;s list of patent filings and research and development spending are several of the country&#8217;s most dynamic companies, led by Chinese telecom equipment giants Huawei Technologies and ZTE. *

Each company has expanded aggressively by selling equipment to telephone companies in developing countries. But they are also trying to expand into Europe and the United States.

*Huawei filed more patents than any company in the world in 2008, and was a close second to Panasonic in 2009,* according to this piece in the New York Times. 

Below are lists of Chinese companies and institutions that filed the most patents in* digital computing *and in *data transmission *in 2009 &#8212; *two of the hottest growth categories here*, according to Thomson Reuters.

*Top 10 Organizations in Digital Computing Patents from China:*



 Rank Company : Count 
1 ZTE COMMUNICATION: 1491 
2 HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES :1119 
3 UNIV BEIJING AERONAUTICS&ASTRONAUTIC :604 
4 Zhejiang University :399 
5 Shanghai University :377 
6 YINGYEDA :304 
7 Tsinghua University :301 
8 INVENTEC CORP :222 
9 NANJING University :208 
10 H3C TECHNOLOGIES CO LTD :201 



*Top 10 Organizations in Telephone and Data Transmission Systems : *



 Rank Company : Count 
1 ZTE COMMUNICATION :2718 
2 HUAWEI TECHNOLOGIES: 2139 
3 DA TANG MOBILE COMMUNICATION EQUIP: 317 
4 UNIV BEIJING TECHNOLOGY: 270 
5 UNIV BEIJING POSTS & TELECOM :160 
6 Tsinghua UNIVERSITY: 143 
7 ZHONGXING COMMUNICATION CO LTD: 137 
8 SAMSUNG: 120 
9 HANGZHOU HUASAN COMMUNICATION TECHNOLOGY: 118 
10 UNIV NANJING POSTS&TELECOM :110 


Global Leader in Patent Filings ??? Soon ALSO China | Economy Watch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Engineers' plan for Taiwan Straits bridge ready by 2015 - People's Daily Online* 
November 03, 2010 

There may be more than one way to skin a cat, and for engineers in Fujian province there is more than one way to build a bridge across the Taiwan Straits. 

While experts from both sides have provided three viable ways to create a land link between the island and the mainland, engineer Lin Yuanpei with the Chinese Academy of Engineering on Tuesday revealed an updated design for a northern route. 

*The bridge would stretch about 100 km, connecting Pingtan Island in Fujian and Hsinchu in northwestern Taiwan. *

*"It's like a tunnel hanging in the air," said Lin, who also designed the 32.5-km Donghai Bridge in Shanghai, which was the longest cross-sea bridge in the world until the 36-km Hangzhou Bay Bridge opened in 2008. *

*"The cost will increase for adding the walls and roofs, but the traffic capacity will skyrocket," said Lin, who did not provide any specifics about the cost. *

*He suggested a suspension bridge style be adopted where the water is deeper than 40 meters but the suspension sections would not be longer than 3.5 km. *

Li Dejin, director of the Fujian Provincial Department of Transport, said engineering experts have been discussing the bridge project for 14 years. 

*"I hope all the scientists and industry associations can work together and promote the implementation of the project*," Li said at the 12th annual meeting of the China Association for Science and Technology held in Fuzhou. 

*Engineers on the mainland are expected to complete a plan for building a bridge across the Straits in the coming five years, Li said on Tuesday. *

*There has been no response yet from Beijing on the latest proposal and the bridge project has not received official approval. 

In 2005, the Ministry of Transport unveiled an expressway plan to link Beijing with Taipei before 2030. *

But the Taiwan Affairs Office of the State Council claimed in 2007 that at least 30 years would be needed for the Beijing-Taipei expressway project and there has not been any timetable set for launching the program. 

*"Thirty years ago, nobody could have imagined building a bridge across the Straits," said Tsai Chung-chih, a Taiwan engineering expert. *

*Engineers from both sides of the Straits have provided three plans for building a cross-Straits bridge: a northern route connecting Pingtan to Hsinchu, a middle route connecting Putian to Taichung and a southern route connecting Xiamen to Kaohsiung. *

*But Lin said the north route is preferred as the water is less than 80 meters deep and the geological structure is quite steady with less risk of earthquake. *

By Hu Meidong and Peng Yining, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

I though a tunnel would be better. Would it allow large gap for passing ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

no_name said:


> I though a tunnel would be better. Would it allow large gap for passing ships.



Good idea. Also it would be safer, considering the amount of Typhoons we get in our part of the world.

However I think a tunnel would be much more expensive than a bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*US urged to reduce barriers - People's Daily Online* November 02, 2010

China is encouraging investment into the United States, but is also urging the world's largest economy to improve its investment environment and reduce barriers. 







China has so far invested "more than $900 million" in the US non-financial sector, and is encouraging and assisting more domestic enterprises to inject funds "in all areas", Chen Jian, vice-minister of commerce, told a news conference on Monday. 

"We have no specific goal (on volume of the investment)", but "we expect the US could improve the investment environment to attract more investment from China, and to strengthen China-US economic relations", he added. 

The amount is just a fraction of China's total overseas investment of $56.5 billion in 2009, despite the huge trade volume between the two largest global economies. 

Chen said that in the next five years, China's outbound direct investment (ODI) will make huge strides, both in size and quality, and consequently its contribution to GDP growth will rise significantly and boost the nation's global influence as an investor. 

While the Chinese government has been urged by the US and some European nations to allow its currency to rise, Chen said ongoing yuan revaluation will have a positive effect on Chinese overseas investment, although he believed currency appreciation will hurt exports. 

The ministry on Monday launched its 2010 Report on Development of China's Outbound Investment and Economic Cooperation. In 2009, China's ODI reached $56.5 billion, catapulting the nation to fifth largest, by volume, from 12th position. From 2002 to 2009, China's ODI grew by 54.4 percent annually. 

"China's overseas investment activities are still at a fledgling stage, despite the rapid growth," Chen said. Chinese companies' lack of experience in internationalization and management curtailed high-end investment, he added. 

Song Hong, a researcher on international trade with the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said China's ODI is expected to grow more rapidly than direct foreign investment and will hit $100 billion by 2015. 

From January to September, China's ODI rose by 10.4 percent to $36.27 billion, mainly targeting the mining, commercial service, manufacturing and retail sectors. Just more than 30 percent was achieved through mergers and acquisitions. 

China's investment into the US registered staggering growth during the past nine months, yet some domestic companies felt obstacles had been placed in their way. 

According to the Ministry of Commerce, China's US-bound investment for the first nine months of the year rocketed up by 530 percent from a year earlier, which contrasted with growth of 10.4 percent during the same period for the nation's total ODI. 

"China's investment in the US has been much smaller compared with those in other regions, as small companies are usually incapable of investing there and big firms and State-owned enterprises find it difficult to make inroads due to invisible barriers," said Huo Jianguo, director of the Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation with the ministry. 

The situation will not change soon, Huo said, and he is not "hopeful" about prospects for the near future. 

"Restrictions will always exist, so it is hard for Chinese companies to invest alone in the US. But we can either seek out the possibility of cooperating with American counterparts for win-win solutions or expand sales and marketing there," he said. 

The majority of China's investment in the US was conducted during the past two years. From January to September, Chinese companies invested funds worth $828 million, but this accounted for just 2.3 percent of the total. China's investment mainly goes to Asia and Latin America. 

Despite growing enthusiasm, Chinese companies have encountered bottlenecks when investing in the US. The US Commerce Department recently announced it will investigate exports of China's clean energy sector for alleged subsidies provided by the Chinese government. 

Yao Wenping, vice-president of the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products, said the probe will not only lead to shrinking Chinese exports, but also dampen confidence. 

In July, some US congressmen urged the Obama administration to turn down a proposal by Anshan Iron and Steel Group to establish a joint venture with an American steel mill, but the deal was finally signed in September, the first case of a Chinese company investing in a US steel mill. 

"We cannot find any real or obvious rules or regulations by the US government and governments from the European Union on restricting Chinese investment, but we sometimes experience unfair treatment, or say, investment protectionism," Chen said at the conference. 

On China's rare earth exports, Chen said there would be no significant quota cuts. 

"I don't think there will be a big cut in export quotas," Chen said, when asked whether China would slash exports next year. 

"China has a management system, but China has no embargoes," he said. "But that does not mean you can buy freely, there will be a quota system - the quota system is a way of management." 

Reuters contributed to this story. 

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China plans strategic reserves for rare metals - People's Daily Online* November 03, 2010

The government is studying a plan to build strategic reserves for 10 rare metals, namely rare earth, tungsten, antimony, molybdenum, tin, indium, germanium, gallium, tantalum and zirconium, according to today's Shanghai Securities News.

China is rich in some of the 10 rare metals, such as rare earth, tungsten, and antimony, but it has neither properly exploited nor economically used these resources over the past many years. The long-standing unlicensed exploitation, indiscriminate mining and serious waste of resources have caused serious damage to ecosystems near mines. 

Furthermore, because of the relatively low requirements for environmental protection in the country, the market prices of some rare metals have long been lower than their real values. 

However, other rare metals such as tantalum are scarce resources in China, giving the country no choice but to import these resources for a long time. Thus these metals are often subject to price fluctuations in overseas markets.

Insiders disclosed that the central government's plan to build rare metal strategic reserves is aimed at recreating a balance between supply and demand as well as maintaining price stability.

Rare metals are of increasing strategic importance to industrial development. Since the beginning of 2010, the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, Ministry of Land and Resources and local governments have introduced a number of measures to enhance concentration of production and to increase integration of metal resources, such as rare earth, tungsten, antimony, molybdenum and tin.

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*WB sees change in China's growth pattern - People's Daily Online* November 04, 2010

*An expected global slowdown next year could hit exports, but China's consumption remains robust as it reduces dependence on external demand, the World Bank (WB) said on Wednesday.*

*"In China we see a quite different economic growth pattern this year and last because of both domestic and external reasons," said Ardo Hansson, lead WB economist in China, at a press conference releasing the China Quarterly Update.*

*While edging up China's gross domestic product (GDP) growth projection for both 2010 and 2011, the report said that growth in domestic demand would remain strong although exports could suffer from a predicted global economic slowdown next year.*

*"The expected slowdown in global growth is likely to affect China's exports," the report said, but consumption would benefit from a robust labor market and private sector investment.*

*China's retail sales, a measure of domestic demand growth, expanded by about 18 percent in recent months, compared to about 15 percent a year earlier.*

*The world's second largest economy has taken a slew of measures to encourage domestic consumption and reduce export reliance to ensure more sustainable growth*. Export growth momentum, for example, has weakened significantly. In the proposed 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), economic rebalancing tops the agenda.

*"Changing the growth pattern is rightly a key target," the WB report said. "The need to rebalance to a more domestic demand-led, service-sector oriented growth seems stronger now than five years ago, in part because the international environment is less favorable."*

Some developed countries, for example, have complained about China's trade surplus, and the accumulated external surpluses have increased revaluation pressure on the yuan.

Zhou Xiaochuan, the central bank governor, said on Tuesday that the economy's structure would witness substantial and profound changes during the next five years, as the country focuses on stimulating domestic demand.

*Accelerating urbanization would bring more demand for non-export categories such as healthcare and education, he said, adding that the focus of investment would also change to the service sector from more traditional areas. *

*"China could make substantive changes to its economic structure in three years and substantially reduce its reliance on external demand," said Li Daokui, a member of the monetary policy committee of the central bank, at an Oct 29 forum.*

*Li said China's ratio of trade surplus to GDP is likely to drop below 5 percent this year, down from the pre-crisis level of 10 percent.*

*"In the past five years, China's reliance on external demand has already declined*, and structural changes will certainly occur as the workforce expands and consumption increases naturally," said Dong Xian'an, chief economist of Industrial Securities.

*The WB report raised its forecast for China's year-on-year GDP growth for 2010 to 10 percent from 9.5 percent and that for 2011 to 8.7 percent from 8.5 percent.*

Xin Zhiming contributed to this story. 

By Wang Xiaotian, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*'Firewall needed' to prevent cash surge - People's Daily Online* November 05, 2010 

China should "set up a firewall" as uncontrolled dollar printing in the United States will drive more liquidity into emerging markets, a central bank adviser said on Thursday. 






"The most urgent need for the emerging market economies is to curb capital inflows," Xia Bin, an academic member of the central bank's monetary policy committee, told a financial forum in Beijing. 

Xia's comments came as the US Federal Reserve announced a new round of quantitative easing - pledging to buy $600 billion of government bonds - to prop up the ailing economy. 

Claiming the US quantitative easing was "unbridled money printing", Xia said China should push for plans to stabilize the world's major currencies at the upcoming G20 summit. 

In an essay published on Thursday elaborating his thoughts on reforming the international framework for prudent macroeconomic management, Xia warned that "another crisis would be inevitable" if the world failed to restrain the issuance of major reserve currencies, such as the US dollar. 

Policymakers in emerging market economies criticized the Fed's decision of pumping money into the economy, as they fear the flood of cash will intensify asset-bubble risks and push up their currencies. Analysts said such countries might roll out more measures to curb capital flows. 

World stock markets climbed on Thursday as the Fed move boosted liquidity. The benchmark Shanghai Composite Index closed at 3,086.94, a nearly seven-month high, while other major stock markets in Asia also responded positively as investors are betting on more money flowing into emerging markets. 

Oil prices approached $86 a barrel thanks to the US quantitative easing plan. 

High real estate prices in China's major cities and the country's well-performing stock market, which has rebounded about 30 percent from the July low, could receive a boost from capital inflows, analysts said. 

Xia said he is concerned about asset-bubble risk in China as a spillover from US policy. 

Pressure for yuan appreciation could also increase, analysts said. 

"The quantitative easing policy might not fulfill the target of revitalizing the US economy as the country's financial system is still saddled by heavy debts, but the move will add pressure for yuan appreciation," said Li Daokui, central bank adviser and professor at Tsinghua University. 

The central bank set the reference rate of the yuan at 6.6708 against the greenback on Thursday while the dollar continued to weaken. But Li said there is no need to "overly panic", and China's exchange rate should move at its own pace. 

Li said there will be a substantial amount of speculative capital flow into China, but given the country's $5.5 trillion economy, the shockwave of "hot money" would be limited compared to its impact on Brazil and India. 

"China is less sensitive or vulnerable to capital inflows given the comprehensive capital controls," said Louis Kuijs, senior economist with the World Bank. 

"The quantity of capital inflows (into China) is smaller than other countries in Asia, and the risks are still manageable," Kuijs said. 

Donna H. J. Kwok, an economist with HSBC, said the existing tight controls will keep out a tide of capital inflows. 

Upward pressure on the yuan will increase, and keeping inflation contained is a more immediate concern for the government, Kwok said before predicting another 25 basis points interest rate hike before the end of the year. 

China's central bank raised interest rates by 25 basis points in October for the first time in nearly three years to curb inflationary pressure after consumer inflation rose to 3.6 percent in September. 

Richard Lambert, director-general of the Confederation of British Industry, called the latest US move a "logical step" because "it's clear that the economy has not recovered from the recession". 

Lambert said he understands "China's concerns that such a loose policy will have implications for the relationship of the currencies between the two countries". 

"I welcome China's policy to let the currency rise some more," he said as it would be "an error for China and the US" if the currency dispute worsened. 

Li Xiang, Lu Chang, Zhang Chunyan and Zhang Haizhou contributed to this story. 

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China leaps forward in WEF 2010 Financial Development Index - People's Daily Online* November 04, 2010

*The World Economic Forum (WEF) issued its 2010 Financial Development Report on Thursday, showing that China has advanced four places in the index, climbing up from 26th in 2009 to 22nd in 2010, among the 57 economies listed.*

*The advance, said the WEF, was bolstered by "improvements in non-banking financial services" and "a notable rise in its standing in the FDI," adding that a highly stable currency and low risk of sovereign debt crisis also contributed to the stability of China's overall financial system.*

*As to China's nonbanking financial services, the WEF noted vigorous activities across insurance (ranking 5th), IPO (ranking 1st) and Mergers And Acquisitions (ranking 6th), despite that securitization activity (ranking 45th) still "represents one area for further development."*

*The index indicates Asia economies continue to show strength in financial development, in spite of the Financial Crisis. China's Hong Kong SAR has jumped 2 places from the 5th place last year to the 3rd, while Singapore remained the 4th.*

*The United States reclaims top spot in index, though it was said to have "no change in absolute performance," followed by the United Kingdom, which falls from the top to the 2nd. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

Brotherhood said:


> *'Firewall needed' to prevent cash surge - People's Daily Online* November 05, 2010




PRECISELY why China can't allow its currency to float. Uncontrolled capital flow has destroyed more than a few developing countries economically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

CardSharp said:


> PRECISELY why China can't allow its currency to float. Uncontrolled capital flow has destroyed more than a few developing countries economically.



It was obviously done to protect the local economy from the external factors which helped it ride the recession. But now with the US pushing the dollar liquidity in the market, you will start to see this advantage diminish... It is particularly scary not just for China, but all other global economies which are relying on the dollar.

Hopefully the recent US intervention buying back the treasury bonds will put more pressure on the Chinese economists to ponder floating the currency. I still doubt it will make it float totally in the market.


----------



## ThatDamnGood

CardSharp said:


> PRECISELY why China can't allow its currency to float. Uncontrolled capital flow has destroyed more than a few developing countries economically.



Any economy in the world that is worth a damn will be "Mahathir-ian" soon enough, as per recommendation of the IMF. Some form of capital control will have to be put in place.

http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2003/9/4/nation/6205342&sec=nation


----------



## CardSharp

dezi said:


> It was obviously done to protect the local economy from the external factors which helped it ride the recession. But now with the US pushing the dollar liquidity in the market, you will start to see this advantage diminish... It is particularly scary not just for China, but all other global economies which are relying on the dollar.
> 
> Hopefully the recent *US intervention buying back the treasury bonds will put more pressure on the Chinese economists to ponder floating the currency*. I still doubt it will make it float totally in the market.



As in Chinese economists will be forced to take profits? please explain. 


Also QE2 is just another way to tax everyone holding dollars. Which sucks. The US is trying to inflate away it's debts and taking everyone with dollars down with them. 

@ thatdamngood

It doesn't take a genius to see that the IMF was wrong.


----------



## Brotherhood

*China will gain 80 million non-agriculture jobs in next decade - People's Daily Online* November 04, 2010

*China's effective labor supply will remain abundant over the next decade, and a decline in the growth rate of the working-age population is unlikely to be a barrier to overall economic expansion in China, according to a recent report by Morgan Stanley.*

*An average GDP growth of 8 percent per year through 2020 is achievable, the report said.*

*Wang Qing, Morgan Stanley's chief economist for greater China, predicted in the report that although China's working-age population is expected to increase by merely 20 million from 2010 to 2020, its urban and rural non-farm employment will increase by 80 million, lifting the share of urban and rural non-farm employment in total from 67 percent in 2010 to 75 percent in 2020. *

Wang wrote that several long-standing distortions in China's labor market have driven a wedge between the working-age population and the effective labor supply. This is shown both by the distinct disconnection between the growth of GDP and the working-age population over the past 20 years as well as the current disproportionately high share of the rural population and employment in the primary sector. 

*Surplus rural labor force will remain a prominent problem in China. The primary sector represented as much as 35 percent of total employment in 2008. Although this ratio has already fallen sharply from 45 percent 10 years ago and 55 percent 20 years ago, it is still 1.7 and 2 times as high as the shares of South Korea and Japan, respectively. *

*Wang said that in the 1970s and 1980s, the growth rate of China's GDP was obviously proportional to the growth rate of employment and was also correlated with the growth rate of the labor force. However, the relationship between the growth rate of GDP and the growth rate of employment and labor force has disappeared since the early 1990s.*

*This reflected the effect of the rapid growth in labor capacity toward the strong economic growth. Meanwhile, the effect of the increase in the amount of labor supply toward economic growth is relatively small. *

*"The 'quantity' of employment is very important to workers along with the strong increase in labor force. However, it is the 'quality' of the labor force that can truly improve the labor capacity and has the greatest impact on economic growth," Wang said. *

*Wang said in recent years China has gradually relaxed the supervision of the labor force, allowing it to flow from rural areas to cities. China also accelerated the process of urbanization, promoted development in the western areas, launched large-scale public housing construction projects and provided better education. These policies can stimulate the labor supply as well as the rapid and substantial growth of labor capacity.*
By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StingRoy

CardSharp said:


> As in Chinese economists will be forced to take profits? please explain.


No, I meant that the decreasing value of dollar in the recent market because of buy back of Treasury bonds will put pressure on the Chinese govt to ponder floating the currency valuation. That ways it could prevent the hot money flowing into developing markets thereby preventing hyper inflation.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Economist: US exporting inflation to emerging markets - People's Daily Online* November 04, 2010

The United States is exporting inflation to emerging economies, said Sun Lijian, vice dean of the School of Economics at Fudan University, wrote in a recent article, which urged China to address the problem of excessive liquidity.

*The U.S. Federal Reserve launched a fresh effort to support a struggling U.S. economy Wednesday, committing to buy 600 billion U.S. dollars in government bonds despite concerns that the move could do more harm than good.*

*Low interest rate and a weak dollar will lead to a higher inflation rate and real effective exchange rate in emerging countries, Su said. *

"The developed countries' excessively loose monetary policies will hurt themselves as emerging economies will lose economic vitality, and the outlook for global recovery will be unclear," he said

*The Consumer Price Index (CPI), the main gauge of inflation in China, is likely to rise 4.1 percent in October after accelerating to a 23-month high of 3.6 percent in September, according to the Bank of Communications forecast released on Wednesday. *

*"Oversupply of liquidity at home, surging food prices, rising labor costs and pressures caused by imported inflation would mean very limited room for the index to drop," the bank wrote in the report.*

*Sun wrote that great attention should be paid to expanding credit pressure in the banking system, and the public's reluctant decision to invest in the property market in the first-tier cities is due to the lack of a perfect social security regime and concerns about more inflation risks in the future. *

*"A flexible measure to guard employment and curb inflation will be the main tune for China's monetary policy in the early period of the 12th Five-Year Plan," he predicted.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Test run of China-Russia oil pipeline successful - People's Daily Online* November 04, 2010 





Photo taken on Nov. 3, 2010 shows crude oil discharge trestle and storage zone of the last of terminal of China-Russia crude oil pipeline in Daqing, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The test run of China-Russia crude oil pipeline has been successful on Tuesday. The first shipment, after traveling 13 hours from Russia's Dzhalinda, entered oil storage in Mohe, the first of terminal of the pipeline in China, at around 8 a.m. Tuesday. Monthly crude shipments through China-Russia pipeline are forecast to range from 250,000 to 300,000 tons during the test run period from November to December. The pipeline which is designed to transport 150 million tons of crude oil per year from 2011 to 2030 will enter full operation in Jan. 2011. (Xinhua/Xia Shigang)





A technician records data at the oil storage in Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 1, 2010.





Photo taken on Nov. 3, 2010 shows crude oil storage zone of the last of terminal of China-Russia crude oil pipeline in Daqing, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province.





Workers show the first bottle of crude oil transported through China-Russia crude oil pipeline at the oil storage in Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 2, 2010.





Chinese and Russian technicians discuss at the oil storage in Mohe, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Nov. 1, 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's tri-network integration to form 100 bln USD market - People's Daily Online* November 05, 2010

The market outlook for China's tri-network integration was a hot topic at the Seventh Optics Valley of China International Optoelectronic Exposition and Forum. Experts estimated that the market scale of industries created by the tri-network integration will exceed 100 billion U.S. dollars. 

*The tri-network integration is the combination of the telecommunication network, the cable TV network, and the Internet through technical transformation. After the integration, people may use phones, TV sets, computers or other devices to surf the Internet, watch videos, make calls or enjoy other services that used to be exclusive to only one kind of network. *

*According to preliminary estimates, Internet Protocol Television (IPTV), digital TV, mobile TV, Internet videos, and other businesses, the construction of the backbone network, metropolitan area network, and access network service infrastructure, and the construction and operation of information service platforms will jointly create a huge market of over 100 billion U.S. dollars in the next few years. *

Experts believe that the biggest change brought about by the tri-network integration is that customers can gain uninterrupted and coherent information from mobile phones, computers and TVs. Therefore, content providers should take new consumption habits developed under new circumstances into account, make changes and innovation as well as provide more convenient, smooth, lower-cost content consumption services. This way, they will benefit and obtain more from the huge market. 

*Wu Hequan, head of the tri-network integration leading group under the State Council, said that the integration will boost investments and consumption by more than 600 billion yuan in the markets of related industries. *

Of those industries, 249 billion yuan will be used for investing in upgrades to telecommunications broadband, the transformation of two-way networks for TV broadcasting, the development of the set-top box industry, and the construction of the audio and video content-based information service system. 

*Furthermore, integration is expected to contribute 439 billion yuan in information services and consumption of end-users. In addition, 200,000 new job opportunities will be created in the development and production of digital content as well as the manufacturing and installation of set-top boxes. Wu believes that the fixed-line broadband service will help boost GDP to some degree.*

*The State Council executive meeting chaired by Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao in early 2010 decided to accelerate tri-network integration. Between 2010 and 2012, tri-network integration will focus on pilot two-way entry between telecommunications and TV networks and explore and form a policy and institutional system to ensure the standardized and smooth development of the merger. On the top of summarizing the experience from pilot work, the tri-network integration will be completed between 2013 and 2015. *

*At the end of June 2010, China released the list of the first batch of 12 pilot cities for the tri-network integration including Beijing, Shanghai and Wuhan in order to explore integration patterns.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

scmp
Bolt out of the blue


> With its latest hybrid, carmaker BYD has come out of nowhere to lead the charge in green vehicles on the mainland
> Mark Andrews
> Nov 06, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BYD looked set to become one of the leading forces in the mainland motoring industry earlier this year. The company only started manufacturing cars in 2005, but in the first quarter of this year it topped sales figures on the mainland with the F3. For total production figures, the carmaker came in fourth place, behind two Volkswagen joint ventures and General Motors.
> It has since taken a tumble, however. Last month the carmaker reported a 99 per cent profit slump for the third quarter, after an already worsening picture in the previous quarter, blamed on slumping car shipments, high dealership inventories and rising costs.
> 
> Originally a battery manufacturer, BYD bought bankrupt state-owned Qingchuan Motors in 2003. It would be easy to dismiss BYD as a producer of nothing more than clones and heavily inspired designs, but the company has been gaining a name abroad. Warren Buffett's Berkshire Hathaway owns 10 per cent of the Hong Kong-listed company and a number of foreign carmakers have shown strong interest in its battery technology. The F3 is usually said to be a clone of the 9th-generation Toyota Corolla, but in its DM form it may well represent the future for BYD. China's answer to the Chevrolet Volt went on sale last year to corporate customers and from May this year to private consumers.
> 
> Externally a doppelganger for the Toyota, the F3DM is neither ugly nor exciting. Build quality is generally good with panels evenly spaced. However, the doors seem to vibrate when being closed.
> 
> Internally, however, the visual similarity to the Toyota is not carried through to the quality level. Sit in the driver's seat and one of the first things you notice is the flimsy plastic foot rest. Storage bins also seem of poor quality and do not open or close smoothly.
> 
> The central console has the CD/radio at the top. Below are controls for the parking sensors along with a clock and the hazard warning button. The climate control buttons are above a storage bin and ash tray.
> 
> Equipment levels are relatively low, consisting of electric windows and mirrors, and air conditioning. There are, however, comfortable leather seats.
> 
> In the rear, headroom is poor and anyone taller than 1.8 metres will have problems, but leg space is adequate. The middle passenger has to make do with just a lap restraint. Boot space is very disappointing.
> 
> Turn the key and things become a bit more exciting. First of all, the display lights up in blue. The left side largely shows the electric power use of the car for both the interior electronics and propulsion. A fuel gauge flanks the speedometer to the left, while the battery charge indicator complete with percentage readout falls to the right. Then there is a diagram showing the power use and sources around the car.
> 
> In front of the conventional-looking automatic gearboxes are two buttons at the base of the central console. Marked EV (electric vehicle) and HEV (hybrid electric vehicle), these allow the driver to choose how the car is powered.
> 
> On fully charged batteries, the maximum range is claimed to be 60 kilometres when operating solely as an electric vehicle. Using a fast-recharge station, the batteries can take on 50 per cent juice in 10 minutes. Using a domestic supply a full charge takes seven hours.
> 
> There is also a large solar panel on the roof that can provide some truly carbon-neutral motoring. Like a mild hybrid, the car recovers kinetic energy under braking conditions.
> 
> The F3DM uses the same one-litre petrol engine that BYD has in its F0 small hatchback. Usually the engine is used to just charge the batteries, as in the Chevrolet Volt. However, the F3DM overcomes the Volt's problem with mid-range acceleration by also using the petrol engine to provide extra power during acceleration.
> 
> All the batteries and technology packed into the DM carry a big weight penalty, adding 360kg over the conventional F3. However, BYD says the propulsion system has the equivalent power to a 2.4-litre conventional engine (the normal F3 is powered by a 1.5-litre unit).
> 
> In EV mode the car proves to deliver sprightly performance. Acceleration appears to be good up to about 80km/h. Unfortunately, we can't assess it at faster speeds as our test was limited to the confines of BYD's Shenzhen headquarters.
> 
> As can be expected, the car is very quiet. Surprisingly, when in HEV mode there appears to be no difference. However, the petrol engine wasn't working because the batteries were more than half charged and no fast acceleration was required.
> 
> Despite the weight penalty, handling seems to be good, but the test route is relatively straight and as usual for a Chinese car the steering is light. Road surfaces are good but the car gives the impression of having soft suspension.
> 
> While the F3DM does have quality problems, particularly with the interior, the propulsion system seems to work. In achieving this, BYD has beaten to market and most likely spent a fraction of the research and development costs of General Motors with the Volt.
> 
> Furthermore, it seems to have solved the mid-range acceleration problem that European tests of the Volt have revealed. And to top it all, the full list price works out at under US$25,000 compared with the American's US$41,000.
> 
> Facts and figures: the F3DM
> 
> What drives it? There are two electric motors producing 50kW and 25kW respectively, plus a 1.0 litre petrol engine producing 50kW, giving a combined output of 125kW.
> 
> How fast is it? Top speed is 150km/h and BYD says it can go from zero to 100km/h in 10.5 seconds.
> 
> How safe is it? Only two airbags are fitted and there is a protection system against electric shock. No official crash tests have been done but the car has passed mainland electric vehicle safety standards.
> 
> How thirsty is it? Electricity consumption is 16kWh per 100km.
> 
> How clean is it? No carbon dioxide figures are quoted but under EV mode it is as clean as the method of electricity production.
> 
> How much is it? The full list price is 169,800 yuan (HK$197,100). But the central government offers a subsidy of 50,000 yuan and some local governments also offer a subsidy - Shenzhen gives 30,000 yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

GM sells record 2 million cars in China, bests U.S. tally - Drive On: A conversation about the cars and trucks we drive - USATODAY.com

"GM sells record 2 million cars in China, bests U.S. tally





Buick is happy about LaCrosse's sales in China

*General Motors says it has become the first global automaker to sell 2 million vehicles in China in a single year.

But the bigger news is GM is on track to sell more cars in China than in the U.S. this year. Through October, GM has sold 1.8 million vehicles in the U.S.*

Before you get too worked up about GM's China milestone, note the important word "global." We suspect -- and we feel like we're usually right -- that GM has been bested by the local competition. GM may have the better car, but it's not like saying you have the all-time best selling car in China.

Still bragging rights are what they are. And GM weighs in:

*"This is another important milestone for General Motors in China," said Kevin Wale, President and Managing Director of the GM China Group. "It was only three years ago that GM became the first global automaker to reach the 1 million annual sales mark in China."*

In 2007, GM and its joint ventures sold 1,031,974 vehicles in China. Last year, GM sold 1,826,424 vehicles nationwide.

October sales of Shanghai GM's Buick brand jumped 35.7&#37; on an annual basis to 54,490 units. Demand for both the new LaCrosse sedan, seen in that photo above, and the smaller Excelle, known as the Regal in the U.S., rose more than 40% year on year."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

How Today's China Resembles 19th Century America - TIME

"How China is Like 19th Century America
By Stephen Mihm and Jeffrey Wasserstrom Sunday, Nov. 07, 2010





Illustration by Emiliano Ponzi for TIME

Is China making an unprecedented leap to the top of the global economic hierarchy? Yes, Martin Jacques asserts confidently in his buzz-generating When China Rules the World. He sees the country, which recently passed Japan to become the world's No. 2 economy, rising smoothly to the top spot by continuing to follow a thoroughly distinctive, Confucian-tinged development path. No, say China skeptics like economist John Markin and hedge-fund honcho James Chanos, with equal self-assurance. They predict that bursting bubbles will lead to a Chinese equivalent to Japan's "lost decade" of the 1990s. To them, as George Friedman pithily puts it in his best-selling The Next 100 Years, which is sometimes displayed near Jacques' tome in airport bookstores these days, China is just "Japan on steroids."

While we're too aware of how regularly  and speedily  bold forecasts about China are proved wrong to offer one of our own, *our research into 19th century America and contemporary China, respectively, leads us to flag a third possibility: China could stumble but keep climbing upward, much like the U.S. did about a century and a half ago.* We find today's China less reminiscent of Japan in the 1980s than it is of the U.S. in the 1850s. (See pictures of the making of modern China.)

Don't get us wrong. We don't expect breakneck growth to continue unabated. China faces daunting challenges, from a rapidly graying workforce to endemic corruption to energy needs that are increasingly hard to satisfy. *To say that China faces major challenges, though, doesn't undermine the American analogy. The same was true of the U.S. circa 1850.*

The U.S. was then, as China is now, a predominantly rural country undergoing a massive shift toward an urban, industrial economy. *By the 1850s, the U.S. was en route to becoming the workshop of the world, rapidly churning out cheap yet high-quality textiles, clocks, guns and other goods. The British dubbed this miracle the "American system of manufactures," and it became the envy of the world. Much as China's capacity for producing seemingly endless quantities of cheap goods is now earning it the ire and admiration of other countries.* (Read "The Real Challenge from China: Its People, Not Its Currency.")

U.S. commentators complain that China's success has been predicated on chicanery (like the manipulation of the yuan), dubious business practices and wanton disregard for copyrights. In doing so, they echo things that British commentators once said about America's rise, back when New England factories used reverse engineering to mimic the latest Lancashire technological breakthroughs and Dickens complained of making no money from the pirated copies of his novels sold in the country. To use a line often attributed  probably inaccurately  to Mark Twain, history doesn't repeat itself, but it often rhymes. And this is one of those cases.

What of the bubbles that China skeptics flag? Numerous speculative real estate bubbles grew and burst while the U.S. rose. Each time, the economy recovered and went on to grow again at a blistering pace. So too might China's. (See pictures of the largest military parade in China's history.)

And the fundamental contradiction between China's political structure (nominally communist) and its economic structure (largely capitalist)? The U.S. was an extraordinarily different place politically in 1850, but it didn't lack contradictions. It prided itself on devotion to freedom and equality, yet slavery played a pivotal role in its economy, women lacked basic rights and Native Americans were grossly mistreated. Just as the U.S. struggled throughout the 19th century to resolve its contradictions, so will China in coming years. It needs both tighter regulation of the economy and looser control of society, and while the Chinese have ever greater choices to make and spend money, they still do not have sufficient say about how they are governed.

The analogy outlined here is far from perfect. But imperfect historical analogies have value  if they help us see the present in a new light. In this instance, the main payoff of looking back to the U.S. of the 1850s is simply that it gets us out of two boxes. One is that of thinking of China as a purely exotic case  a place that's not just different from but completely the opposite of the U.S. The other is thinking of it as a country whose boom is sure to end soon, just like that of the last Asian country to reach the No. 2 economic spot.

*These are boxes Americans need to escape. Otherwise, they won't be able to get a clear-eyed view of the brash young nation (the People's Republic is just 61 years old) across the Pacific: a country leapfrogging its way toward the top of the economic order and in the process stirring anxieties in the U.S. that rhyme remarkably well with those an adolescent America once triggered in the aging empire across the Atlantic.*

American historians Mihm and Wasserstrom are the authors, respectively, of A Nation of Counterfeiters: Capitalists, Con Men, and the Making of the United States and China in the 21st Century: What Everyone Needs to Know.

This article originally appeared in the November 15, 2010 issue of TIME Asia."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

SPACE.com -- China Reaches New High for Most Space Missions in a Year

"China Reaches New High for Most Space Missions in a Year
By Stephen Clark
05 November 2010





A Chinese Long March 3C rocket stands poised to launch China's second moon mission, the Chang'e 2 lunar orbiter, on Oct. 1, 2010. Credit: CALT

Sunday's launch of a navigation satellite was the 12th flight of a Long March rocket in 2010, eclipsing the record for most Chinese space missions in a single year.

*This weekend's flight broke an annual record China set in 2008, when it conducted 11 launches of human, scientific and military payloads.

This year, the country's burgeoning space program has launched 12 rockets, all successfully.*

Payloads include four Beidou navigation satellites launched in January, July, August and October. China plans to continue a rapid pace of Beidou flights over the next two years, eventually reaching an intermediate stage of deployment by 2012, when it will provide positioning services over China and neighboring regions.

China will have launched 14 Beidou satellites by 2012 to achieve the localized coverage in the Asia-Pacific region, according to official government sources.

Three Long March flights have orbited Yaogan military reconnaissance satellites, beginning in March when a trio of spacecraft blasted off on a Long March 3C rocket.

Two more Yaogan payloads, believed to be electro-optical or night-vision radar spy satellites, were sent into space in August and September.

State-owned Chinese media outlets report the Yaogan satellites accomplish scientific experiments, survey land resources, estimate crop yields and contribute to natural disaster response efforts. But observers believe the spacecraft are actually operated by the Chinese military.

Long March rockets in June and October sent Shijian technology demonstration payloads into orbit.

The June launch of Shijian 12 started a groundbreaking rendezvous test that reached a crescendo in August, when it approached another Chinese satellite. China released no official account of the demo, but independent analysts using U.S. military tracking data concluded the spacecraft must have passed within about 600 feet of each other.

Other boosters launched a Tianhui mapping satellite, the Chinasat 6A television broadcasting spacecraft and the Chang'e 2 probe to the moon.

Chang'e 2 launched Oct. 1 and reached the moon five days later.

*At least three more satellites are planned to launch this year, potentially extending the record to around 15 missions by the end of December.

China is preparing another Long March rocket to haul a Fengyun weather satellite to orbit as soon as Nov. 4. Another communications satellite and Beidou navigation platform could follow later in November and December.*

The pace of Beidou launches, coupled with increased activity in China's human space program, should continue a frenzied launch manifest through 2011.

China is testing the core module of a mini-space station named Tiangong 1 for launch late next year. Future Chinese astronaut crews will visit the complex starting in 2012, Hooray for NASA's EPOXI flyby of Comet Hartley 2! according to state media.

This year's record launch rate comes as NASA and China open a joint dialogue on potential space cooperation. NASA Administrator Charlie Bolden visited China last month, and his hosts afforded him unprecedented access to human spaceflight facilities.

Although the talks did not include discussions on specific partnerships, according to NASA, the visit provided a basis for further dialogue."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThatDamnGood

An American analysis and speculations on China's white knight deeds in the EU.

With The US Irrelevant, As All Eyes Shift Elsewhere, What Are The Geopolitical Implications For Europe And Asia In A Post-QE2 World? | zero hedge

In the realm of unintended consequences, one of the side effects of QE2 is that going forward US economic data will be broadly ignored from a global macro standpoint: as bad economic data is masked by expectations of further Fed involvement, and further Fed inflation stimulation, while any actual improvement is misperceived as a one-time response from a liquidity kicker, the rest of the world will no longer have an anchored trade and thus FX view based on incremental data developments, be they good or bad, as an objective distinction is now impossible. What this means practically is still too early to determine, as the world has never existed in such an information limbo, but the closest approximation of the perversions to the very matrix of cause and effect is that the market now sells good news and buys bad news with impunity. This is a recipe for disaster. It also means that with the US economy irrelevant as an indicator of pretty much anything, decision-makers will be forced to look elsewhere for catalysts. BNP Paribas has done of the better summaries of precisely this sad state: "The Fed has acknowledged that there is substantial slack in the US economy indicating that it will take potentially years to bring the unemployment rate down to levels associated with full employment. Hence, a strong number will still leave the Fed committed to the USD600bln asset purchase it announced Wednesday. A weak labour market report will make the market assume that the Fed might have to do even more asset purchases. Hence it will not be US data disturbing the risk on trade, the trouble will likely come from Asia or Europe." What we believe this means, is that very soon the dynamics of globalized economics, and of stock markets, will be defined by the polar opposites of an emerging market bubble (Asia), and a developed economy, floundering deeper into fiscal austerity and borderline insolvency (Europe). Thus soon the ideological tug of war will be one of whether the Asian bubble implodes first, or whether it will be preceded by the failure of peripheral European countries.

At this point it is still too early to determine either way. However, the very surprising drop in the EURUSD on Friday, may be a harbinger of what we have been saying for a long time, namely that a Europe which can not feasibly sustain its core export economy with an FX threshold over 1.40, will be willing to sacrifice a peripheral country, while attempting to still retain the united currency. Of course, should that fail, Europe will always have the option to finally pull the plug on the EUR, put the Euroskeptics out of their misery, and end the experiment, thereby affording the European continent an equal footing in the terminal race to the bottom, albeit on a nation-state basis, and not on some artificial, and failed, experiment in fiscal, monetary and cultural cohesiveness.

Probably the most important hint that this has already started, is another nuance from the BNP FX Daiy Strategist November 5 edition, in which we read:

Russian sovereign wealth funds removing EMU peripheral bonds from their investment list was echoed by Norway's petroleum fund which is also considering cutting holdings of EMU's peripheral sovereign bonds.

We discussed the Russian breakaway from the EMU periphery before, however we had no idea that the recently staunchest supporter of Greece, Norway's sovereign wealth fund, is now essentially saying to throw them to the lions. This is a huge change in perception, and one that nobody in the mainstream media seems to have caught.

And possibly the most important implication is that the last savior of the European periphery is not the core, which it seems is more and more resigned to letting the PIIGS go (Germany and Norway), but, China of all places. China, which previously expressed an interest in becoming Greece's lender of last resort, is now becoming that for Portugal. Next up: Ireland, Italy, Spain? Somehow we get the feeling that in a few months, Europe's periphery will be demonizing Germany, and praising China, as the next step in the Chinese axial expansion is finally manifest.

Which begs the question: now that the Europe core has said enough to the experiment in keeping the peripheral zombies alive, why is China stepping in? Two possible explanations: 1) China is all too aware that decoupling is a myth, and will shoulder the burden of keeping the EUR alive on its own, even as the bulk of Europe may have well decided to drop the whole idea; 2) After recreating the axis with Russia, and being on very good terms with Germany, is China merely setting up the dilemma of aligning with the Eurocore or the Europeriphery. Surely, its overtures recently will sour its relations with Germany, even as it is perceived as a savior in the PIIGS nations. Or just maybe China is that stupid to believe that Portugal and Greece are viable enough on their own. We doubt it.

In other words, while the impact of QE2 on the stock market was immediate and palpable, and at this point the question is simply when does one fade the rally, the much greater impact on geopolitical axes of influences will only now start to be perceived, and it will involved both an ascendent China and a deteriorating Europe. Of course, since this also juxtaposes a massive bubble and an experiment where growth is merely a one return to FX rationality away, could we also be witnessing the upcoming inflection points in the global power sine wave, one where China's peak is about to occur, while Europe's nadir, and subsequent ascent is imminent? Even is that is the case, what does that mean for the US? Alas, that answer is infinitely more complex, although the one thing it most certainly is not, is the patently wrong explanation of events presented by America's central bankers, who, if anything, are luckily always wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Tighter standards mulled for rare earths - People's Daily Online* November 08, 2010 

Chinese authorities are considering tightening pollution standards for rare earth mining, according to sources at a rare earth production base in the Inner Mongolia autonomous region. 

"We heard the new standards will be strict, which will force uncompetitive miners out of the industry," said Zhang Zhong, general manager of Inner Mongolia Baotou Steel Rare-Earth (Group) Hi-Tech Co Ltd, the country's biggest rare earth producer. 

Zhang said the new regulation will increase the production cost of rare earth minerals and may raise the price of Chinese rare earth exports. 

Yang Wanxi, a government adviser involved in drafting the regulation, said the new standards aim to upgrade production techniques. 

Experts said the permissible amount of the pollutant ammonia nitrogen per liter of production waste water will be lowered from 25 to 15 milligrams, said Yang, a rare earth specialist with the government of Baotou city in Inner Mongolia. 

He said the experts also suggested that the government consider eliminating producers whose annual production capacity is less than 8,000 tons of mixed rare earth minerals. 

Yang said the draft regulation has been filed with the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, which is canvassing opinion within the industry on the proposals. 

Rare earth minerals, a class of 17 chemical elements, have become increasingly important for the manufacturing of high-tech products like flat-screen monitors, electric car batteries, wind turbines and missiles. 

But mining rare earth minerals damages the environment. 

Premier Wen Jiabao said at the sixth China-EU Business Summit in Brussels in October that China, which has 97 percent of the world's supply of rare earth minerals, is looking for a sustainable method of extraction. 

He said proper control and regulations are important and China will not close the market. 

China stopped issuing new rare earth mining licenses in 2006 and has closed hundreds of small mines. 

The government in September announced draft guidelines for the industry's next five years of development, which encouraged mergers and acquisitions in the sector. 

The guidelines aim to cut the number of rare earth firms from 90 to 20 by 2015. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chongqing to build largest trash-burning power generator - People's Daily Online* November 08, 2010

*Banan District of Chongqing City has announced it will build a trash-burning plant capable of processing 3,000 tons of the garbage per day and generating 900,000 kilowatts of electricity power  enough to power 200,000 ordinary households  in June of the next year. *

*According to the public information network of Chongqing Municipal People's Government, it will be the largest of its kind. Chongqing Economic Times reported that by the time the plant is built, the main city zone of Chongqing will produce 4,900 tons of garbage per day, most of which will be converted into electrical energy by the plant.*

The refuse-burning plant will be housed in the Shuangbei Village of Fengsheng Town in Banan District and will be called the Fengsheng Waste Incineration Power Plant. It will cover 133,400 square meters and have a total amount of investment of 9 million yuan. 

*The project will start construction in July of this year, and the first production line is expected to be completed and officially put it into operation at the end of next year. There are four production lines that will be fully operational in 2011.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Plagiarism?
What no reference to Jim Rogers who has been saying that all along. 



Martian2 said:


> How Today's China Resembles 19th Century America - TIME
> 
> "How China is Like 19th Century America
> By Stephen Mihm and Jeffrey Wasserstrom Sunday, Nov. 07, 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China's first domestic-made light civilian helicopter makes debut

"China's first domestic-made light civilian helicopter makes debut
English.news.cn 2010-11-08 15:10:49





An AC311 multi-purpose helicopter, developed and manufactured by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), is seen during its first test flight in Tianjin, north China, on Nov. 8, 2010. (Xinhua/Liu Haifeng)





The first light civilian helicopter developed and manufactured in China made its successful maiden flight on Monday. (Xinhua/Liu Haifeng)





The two-tonne helicopter has a seating capacity of six and can be used for flight training, policing, communication command, aerial photography, medical aid, power line patrol, forest fire prevention and pest control. (Xinhua/Liu Haifeng)

TIANJIN, Nov. 8 (Xinhua) -- *The first light civilian helicopter developed and manufactured in China made its successful maiden flight in northern port city of Tianjin Monday.*

The two-tonne AC311 helicopter, developed and manufactured by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), has a seating capacity of six and can be used for flight training, policing, communication command, aerial photography, medical aid, power line patrol, forest fire prevention and pest control.

The aircraft was equipped with a fuel-efficient engine, a durable and flexible composite rotor system, and a highly integrated avionics system, said Wang Bin, general manager of Avicopter Corporation Limited, a joint venture between AVIC and the Tianjin municipal government.

*"Its technology and performance are close to the international advanced level. In terms of cost, it is about 10 to 15 percent less than similar products from other manufacturers," Wang said.*

"The AC311 helicopter will be sold wordwide. The first two have been purchased by police from Tianjin's Binhai New District and Guiyang (capital of southwest China's Guizhou Province)," he said.

*The AC311 helicopter is expected to obtain a type certificate from China's civil aviation authorities in October 2011 and go on the market in 2012, he said.*

"It is expected that the market demand for this type of helicopter will reach 500 in the next 10 years," he said.

Editor: Deng Shasha"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

CPT showcases sunlight readable color display

CPT showcases sunlight readable color display
Posted on Friday, November 5th, 2010, 9:49 am by Brad Linder





CPT Colorful Sunlight Readable display

*CPT is showing off a new display technology in Taiwan that will let you view a full color display in direct sunlight. Oh yeah, it&#8217;s also described as a low power display, although CPT isn&#8217;t giving a lot of specifics. Netbook News reports that the new CPT screens should use about half the power of a typical display, but there&#8217;s no word on what the company counts as &#8220;typical.&#8221;*

By comparison, the Pixel Qi transflective display (and a similar solution from CPT), uses just about 0.5 Watts of power with the backlight turned off&#8230; or about 2.5 watts with the backlight on.

It sounds like this new CPT solution will likely use more power than that, but the difference is that when you cut the backlight on a transflective screen, the display effectively switches from color to black and white. That&#8217;s not the case with the new SunLight Viewable technology.

You can check out a demo video after the break. *Unfortunately Netbook News encountered the screen at a trade show, so the video was shot indoors. I&#8217;m looking forward to seeing how this display looks in real sunlight.*





[To see a hi-res video, make sure to select 720p in the bottom right-hand corner.]

CPT transflective display could give Pixel Qi a run for its money

CPT transflective display could give Pixel Qi a run for its money
Posted on Wednesday, June 9th, 2010, 9:10 am by Brad Linder





CPT transflective display

*Pixel Qi has gotten a lot of attention lately for its display which combines some of the best elements of a E Ink and full color displays. Indoors, you can use the screen in full color mode and you&#8217;d have a hard time telling it apart from any other display. Outdoors, you can shut off the backlight, reduce the screen&#8217;s power consumption by about 500 percent, and easily see the screen in direct sunlight.*

But Pixel Qi isn&#8217;t the only company working on this sort of technology. *Netbook News spotted a transflective display from CPT that promises similar functionality. The company is demonstrating a 10.1 inch, 1366 x 768 pixel display with wide viewing angles that works with the backlight off.

The CPT screen doesn&#8217;t seem to be quite as energy efficient as Pixel Qi&#8217;s solution. Instead of drawing 5 times less power with the backlight off, it cuts energy consumption by 50 percent.* That ain&#8217;t bad, but it could certainly be better.

Nicole Scott from Netbook News suggests that text doesn&#8217;t look quite as sharp with the backlight off.

Transflective displays aren&#8217;t entirely new. If I remember correctly, a number of early Windows Mobile and Palm PDAs used similar technology nearly 10 years ago. But it should be interesting to see how CPT&#8217;s solution scales to netbooks or tablets.

You can check out Nicole&#8217;s hands-on video after the break.





[To see a hi-res video, make sure to select 720p in the bottom right-hand corner.]

CHUNGHWA PICTURE TUBES, LTD. - Company Profile

"Chunghwa Picture Tubes Ltd. (CPT) was established in 1971. In order to satisfy people&#8217;s need of visual desire, CPT is enthusiastically devoted to the development of the new display technologies and has fabricated various products which have amazing quality.

Based on strong and concrete core foundation in display technologies for many years, CPT has been very successful in the industry. Coupled with the superior technologies of wide viewing angle performance, faster response time for moving picture, and high color saturation, etc., CPT continuously develops new products, aggressively raises the quality of products as well as services. With the corporate philosophy of &#8220;CREATION, PERFECTION and TEAMWORK&#8221;, CPT is dedicated to offer full-sized product line and position itself as a leader for visual telecommunication products and the all-around innovator for optronic technology."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's FDI to hit 420 bln U.S. dollars in "11th Five-Year Plan" period - People's Daily Online*
 November 09, 2010 

China's foreign direct investment (FDI) in the "11th Five-Year Plan" period (2006-2010) is predicted to top 420 billion U.S. dollars, Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said Monday.

*The figure is 1.5 times of that in the previous five years, making China the world's second biggest destination for FDI, the MOC said in a statement posted on its website.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Brotherhood said:


> *China's FDI to hit 420 bln U.S. dollars in "11th Five-Year Plan" period - People's Daily Online*
> November 09, 2010
> 
> China's foreign direct investment (FDI) in the "11th Five-Year Plan" period (2006-2010) is predicted to top 420 billion U.S. dollars, Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said Monday.
> 
> *The figure is 1.5 times of that in the previous five years, making China the world's second biggest destination for FDI, the MOC said in a statement posted on its website.*
> 
> Source: Xinhua



Thank you to all the overseas Hua ren who keep sending FDI back to their home country! 

Btw Brotherhood where did you get that graphical chart which shows where the FDI comes from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Thank you to all the overseas Hua ren who keep sending FDI back to their home country!
> 
> Btw Brotherhood where did you get that graphical chart which shows where the FDI comes from?



Do you mean this chart?





China: Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) by Country of Origin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese automakers seek to lead global electric bus market - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010

* The great scale of the electric bus market has attracted numerous automakers to enter, particularly the emerging enterprises*, according to the 25th World Electric Vehicle Symposium and Exposition Symposium and Exhibition held in Shenzhen. 

*Industrial insiders said the annual new bus demand in China's domestic bus market stands at 400,000 units. If all of these are electric buses, the annual sales of electric buses will top 60 billion yuan. Domestic automakers are all seeking to carve out a share of the huge market. *

During the conference, various well-known auto brands from around the world launched their upgraded electric buses to attract consumers. It is known that the global electric vehicle conference that was last held in China 11 years ago attracted attention of many media agencies. 

*"As electric vehicles do not use motors, the electric vehicle market is the only market segment where Chinese enterprises have opportunities to lead across the world,"* said Chen Qingquan, academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering, chairman of the World Electric Vehicle Association and president of the international guiding committee of the conference. 

*The opportunities include the research and development of electric buses. Chen said that there are currently 75 million vehicles in service in China. Of them, 400,000 are buses with an average service life of eight years, so the annual new bus demand will reach 50,000 units. According to the new-energy vehicle development plan of the conference host city Shenzhen, the city plans to put a variety of a total of 34,000new-energy vehicles into service by 2012, including 4,000 buses that are expected to form China's largest electric vehicle fleet. *

*An officer from Wuzhoulong Electric Vehicle Center said that 16 units of the 7.5-meter-long electric feeder buses will be put into operation in three bus routes of Shenzhen Bus Group in November, forming China's first electric bus-only lane. BYD Sales Company Vice President Wang Jianjun said the company will make more investments in the electric bus sector than in the electric car sector in the future.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Unmanned underground transport trials in Guangzhou - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010 






The APM system in Guangzhou (Photo by People's Daily Online)

*The world's first underground automatic passenger transportation machine (APM system) performed a trial run in southern Chinas Guangzhou City on Nov. 8.*

*The unmanned APM has two separate carriages and took 23 minutes to run a round trip of 8 kilometers from the starting station to the terminal station.*

*The APM line connects the two top business districts in Guangzhou City and also strengthens ties with southern districts without taking up ground resources, thus it will become the inner city "gold Express."*

The terminal station of the APM system is to be temporarily closed on the opening day because of the upcoming Guangzhou Asian Games, and another two stations located in the core area of the Asian Games will not be opened until Nov. 26, one day before the closing ceremony of the Asian Games.

*According to the Guangzhou Metro Corporation, the APM system is a fully underground, totally closed and unmanned short-haul passenger transport system. Its carriage is similar to a subway train but has rubber tires like a bus, which run on concrete tracks instead of rails.*

*The automatic system is run under the control of a main control center. Its maximum operating speed is 60 kilometers per hour with daily delivery capacity of 50,000 passengers.* 

*Currently, the system has two separate carriages and is capable of loading 276 people on board every time. It may be increased to three carriages in the future depending on the traffic situation.*

There are only four seats on each carriage of the unmanned APM system because it is designed so that most passengers will stand, and there will be no working staff at every station in the long run.

*Passengers can use intercom facilities at station halls and platforms to communicate with the main control center when they need to achieve intelligent traffic.*

By Li Mu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ThatDamnGood

HEARD ON THE STREET: Internet Plus China Equals Screaming Baidu - WSJ.com

*Internet Plus China Equals Screaming Baidu *

As a recipe for investor euphoria, it is hard to beat the heady mix of China, the Internet and search. Throw in a mostly benign competitive environment plus the likelihood that the dollar will continue depreciating against the Chinese yuan, and you have Baidu.com's extraordinary surge. The ADRs, listed on Nasdaq, have risen more than 4,000&#37; to $111 since their 2005 debut at a split-adjusted $2.70.

*The company's stunning sales growth in that time shows it is no dot-com mirage. As measured in yuan, this year's revenue is set to eclipse 2005's by a factor of 25. Measured in depreciating dollars, that grows to 30 times.*

*Graph in article

Baidu, which already dominated Chinese search, gained even more of a stranglehold when rival Google had to limit operations after falling afoul of the Chinese government in the third quarter. At 73%, Baidu's share of China search revenue ticked up another three percentage points, after adding six points in the second quarter, says Beijing research firm Analysys International. Meanwhile, Google's share has dropped to 22% from 31% since the first quarter. No other competitor has even a 1% share.

But Baidu's biggest boost, according to Goldman Sachs analyst James Mitchell, has been an internal technology initiative that encourages advertisers to spend more. The move is similar to what Google does in the U.S., encouraging flower shops, for instance, to put advertisements next to search results not just for "roses" but also related keywords like "Valentine's Day." As a result, Baidu's revenue growth is actually forecast to accelerate&#8212;to 78% this year from 39% last year, says Mr. Mitchell. Operating profit margins are above 50%.

Online commerce and advertising in China has a long way to go to catch up with the U.S. in terms of sophistication and profit potential. Meanwhile, just 32% of the Chinese are online, says the government; developed countries have rates closer to 80%. Chinese GDP growth is expected to be 10% this year, says the World Bank. And consumption should start to grow as a percentage of the economy as it starts to rebalance away from its huge reliance on exports. All should put upward pressure on the yuan, fueling Baidu profits in dollar terms.

A short-hand valuation method suggests much of this optimism is already factored into the shares. Google's enterprise value is about $170 billion, and a bit less than half of its business is in the U.S. Figure Google's U.S. operations are worth $80 billion. Also figure that China's economy will be half as large as the U.S.'s within four years. Baking in that growth, and assuming Baidu retains its dominant position, could make it worth some $40 billion. That is only just above its current $38 billion enterprise value.

There are risks. One is the possibility that the Chinese economic miracle has morphed into a credit bubble, which could pop. Also, rivals could make headway. Though far behind today, powerful rival Alibaba.com could chip into Baidu's growth with its new search engine powered by Microsoft. Last, investors should remember that this is China. Profits are ultimately at the mercy of the Communist Party, which has an interest in keeping close control of the Internet.

Such fears are likely to be set aside as investors bet on a falling dollar and on fast-growing emerging markets enjoying an extra boost from Federal Reserve policy. But with the shares worth nearly 50-times next year's earnings, Baidu bulls risk running ahead of themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

IPTV is an acronym for Internet Protocol TeleVision.





ZTE IPTV technology





The end-to-end IPTV solution provided by ZTE consists of the Head End, Content Delivery Network (CDN), Middleware, Conditional Access/Digital Rights Management (CA/DRM) System, Set-Top Box (STB), and Network Management System (NMS), as shown in Figure 1.





IPTV is a fast-growing worldwide market. [Disclosure: My mother is one of the subscribers on the IPTV chart. She watches KyLin IPTV (e.g. 40 channels of Mandarin television programs) in the U.S.]

ZTE awarded "2010 IPTV Equipment Vendor of the Year" accolade - ZTE Corporation

"ZTE awarded "2010 IPTV Equipment Vendor of the Year" accolade
2010-09-29

*29 September 2010, Shenzhen ZTE Corporation, (H share stock code: 0763.HK / A share stock code: 000063.SZ), a leading global provider of telecommunications equipment and network solutions, has been recognized as the "Best Practice Award-2010 IPTV Equipment Vendor of the year", marking the second time it has received the accolade. It received the award based on research conducted by leading consulting company, Frost & Sullivan.*

Among IPTV vendors, ZTE ranked third in the world IPTV middleware market in terms of subscribers in 2010 H1, and was the leader in the IPTV middleware markets of Asia and China in 2010 H1.

With the development of the global broadband market, IPTV content and application has become more important. As one of the latest broadband applications, IPTV has attracted industry attention.

As Europe, Asia and North America begin to experiment and play TV programs through the IP transmission network, market growth in IPTV is likely to accelerate. The number of global IPTV subscribers is likely to increase to 62.1 million by the end of 2010, and is tipped to reach 267.9 million in 2014. The global IPTV market revenue is likely to grow to US$17.5 billion until 2010 and is forecast to increase to US$46.5 billion in 2014.

According to the research, by 2014 most of the new subscribers are expected to come from emerging markets, with China, Indonesia, Vietnam, India, Thailand and Philippines tipped to account for 62.0 percent of additional subscribers between 2009 and 2014.

ZTE has great influence in some regional markets, such as Asia, South America and the Middle East. In the Asian IPTV middleware market in 2010 H1, ZTE was ranked No. 1 in terms of its financial position, investment level, and business prospects. In the China IPTV middleware market 2010 H1, ZTE was also ranked No. 1 by achieving the leading edge based on its long-term R&D effort and market performance.

*On the basis of large-scale IPTV deployment with China Telecom, ZTE has cooperated with many other operators, such as VNPT, the largest operator in Vietnam; Telkom Indonesia, the largest operator in Indonesia; and CANTV, Venezuela's biggest operator.*

"We are honored to win 'Best Practice Award-2010 IPTV Equipment Vendor of the year' again, We believe it is a significant milestone for ZTE's sustainable developments and a clear endorsement of our IPTV solutions by the industry." said Mr. Yu Yifang, Vice President of ZTE, general manager of service product line. "ZTE has been engaged in R&D and the industrial promotion of IPTV. ZTE has built the world's largest H.264 IPTV network and had 2.52 million subscribers as of June 2010."

ZTE also actively promotes IPTV application around the world. By the end of June 2010, ZTE's IPTV products have been sold to major IPTV markets in Asia, the Americas and Europe, with over 5 million users. The 20052010 compound growth rate of ZTE's IPTV products reached 60.0 percent, making ZTE the fastest growing mainstream IPTV system provider."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Chart of the week: Chinas surplus is not as big as it seems


> November 8, 2010 2:21pmby beyondbrics | Share
> By Valentina Romei and Ranjit Lall
> 
> The debate on global imbalances often revolves around Chinas gigantic current account surplus. Yet as this weeks beyondbrics chart (after the break) shows, Chinas current account surplus as a percentage of GDP is smaller than many of its emerging market peers.
> 
> To what extent that point will be recognised in debates over the global economy at this weeks G20 meeting in Seoul is another matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countries above the horizontal axis on the chart run surpluses and those below have deficits. The bigger the circle, the larger the balance is in absolute terms. The further the country is from the horizontal axis, the larger the balance as a proportion of GDP. The further it is from the vertical axis, the more its balance has grown or shrunk in the past decade.
> 
> To be sure, the absolute size of Chinas surplus (forecast to be $270bn in 2010 by the IMF) is striking. Its roughly equal to the sum of the next ten largest surpluses combined. Given the enormity of the USs deficit (the dotted line circle), it is little surprise that the debate on global imbalances has turned into a slanging match between the US and China.
> 
> But as a percentage of GDP, the measure most commonly used by economists, Chinas surplus is not particularly large. At 4.7 per cent of GDP, it only marginally breaches the 4 per cent cap on current account balances proposed by US Treasury secretary Tim Geithner last month. China curtly dismissed the proposal anyway, saying it harked back to the days of planned economies.
> 
> A quick glance at the chart corrects another common misperception: that emerging markets mostly run current account surpluses. Two of the Brics - India and Brazil - run deficits, as do a number of second tier emerging markets such as South Africa and Turkey. The countries running current account surpluses, as one would expect, tend to be major commodities exporters.
> 
> Nor is it true that these surpluses and deficits have been growing over the last 10 years. Most balances have shrunk during the crisis, including Chinas: at its pre-crisis high it was 10 per cent of GDP. Russias surplus as a proportion of GDP has declined by almost 15 percentage points. Even oil exporters such as Qatar and Saudi Arabia have seen their surpluses fall, largely due to the oil price collapse in 2008.
> 
> All of this calls for a nuanced view of emerging market current accounts. Despite its prominence in the debate on global imbalances, China is not representative of most emerging markets. Both investors and policymakers would do well to remember this.
> 
> This feature appears every Monday on beyondbrics, presenting a chart that tells the story of a current economic or financial issue from emerging markets



Immelt to Beijing: we feel welcome


> November 9, 2010 12:43pmby Jamil Anderlini | Share
> Pai Ma Pi or stroking the horses bottom is a beautifully expressive Chinese phrase used to describe the act of flattering someone who has power and influence over you. Today it is one of the first phrases that senior executives of multinational companies learn on their increasingly frequent trips to China.
> 
> Beyondbrics was unable to determine whether Jeffrey Immelt, chief executive of General Electric, had been practicing the phrase during his latest trip to Beijing on Tuesday.
> 
> But a GE spokesman said Immelt was in town to display the companys confidence in and commitment to China and to highlight the fact that GE feels welcome in the country.
> 
> Immelt is clearly on a charm offensive after venting his spleen in July about the difficulties of doing business in China.
> 
> GE is expected to fall well short of the target Immelt set three years ago of doubling annual revenues in the country to $10bn by the end of this year. The companys 2009 China revenues were $5.3bn.
> 
> To underscore its confidence and commitment to the country GE announced on Tuesday that it will invest over $2bn in China between now and the end of 2012.
> 
> A quarter of that will be spent on upgrading research and development facilities and building new ones across the country while the rest will fund joint ventures with Chinese state-owned enterprises.
> 
> China is the worlds fastest-growing market for aviation, energy, transportation, healthcare and financial services, Immelt said in a statement. The commitments we are announcing today will bring GEs technology and innovation strengths to help meet these growth challenges in China.
> 
> While the figure sounds impressive at first, the $2bn of investment is not all new and includes a large chunk that GE had already planned to spend in the country over the next two years, according to a company spokesman.
> 
> Nevertheless, after his latest visit to the celestial capital, Immelt is no doubt hoping that it will be enough to satisfy Chinas leaders.


Looks like Mr Immelt made a U-turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*World's first capsule robot for diagnosing illnesses invented - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010 





World's first capsule robot for diagnosing illnesses. (photo by Zhang Jinhui, Chongqing Daily)


*If everything goes well, a type of "capsule robot," which can both move automatically in people's stomachs and diagnose illnesses will be put on the market by the beginning of 2011. *

*Reporters learned on Nov. 7 from the Chongqing Jinshan Science and Technology (Group) that they have successfully developed the world's first moveable "capsule robot."*

*It is quite different from the traditional capsule endoscopy, which can only move passively along with the stomach's peristalsis. Meanwhile, the Jinshan PH capsule, which is used for diagnosing gastroesophageal reflux disease was also successfully developed by the group, making them one of the only two companies in the world that have successfully developed the PH capsule.*

Wang Jinshan, Board Chairman of the Jinshan Group, disclosed that the traditional capsule endoscopy can only "travel through the alimentary canal passively" after being swallowed, but cannot be controlled remotely. *The "capsule robot" took the Jinshan Group eight years to develop, and is only one-third the size of the traditional capsule endoscopy, but has integrated MEMS, communications and automatic control technologies. *

*After a patient swallows it, the doctor can examine suspicious areas of infection from different angles by using the advanced position controller so that diseases can be diagnosed more effectively. The "capsule robot" is sold at a price of about 2,000 yuan per unit.*

*What will be put on the market together with the "capsule robots" are the PH capsules developed by Jinshan Group. Compared to PH capsules developed by Medtronic Incorporated, one of the Top 500 Enterprises in the World, the Jinshan PH capsule can monitor patients for 96 hours and its price is only a little more than 1,000 yuan. *

*The Medtronic PH capsule can only monitor patients between 24 and 48 hours and the medical charge for one monitoring is as high as 2,000 U.S. dollars in foreign countries. According to the evaluation, after the Jinshan PH capsule is put on the market, its demand on the domestic market alone will be as high as 2.7 billion yuan.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Trial run of China's 4.5 generation optoelectronic displays launched - People's Daily Online* November 09, 2010 

*The OLED (Organic Light Emitting Diode) optoelectronic display project conducted by the Irico (Foshan) Group is China's first 4.5 generation AMOLED (Active Matrix/Organic Light Emitting Diode) production line. Its first phase trial manufacture and also the commencement ceremony of the second phase of the project, was held in Foshan, Guangdong Province on Nov. 8. *

*This project is the second 4.5 generation AMOLED optoelectronic display production line worldwide following South Korea's Samsung. It also leads the direction of the third generation "dream display" development. The project is independently developed by the Irico Group and is in line with the international standards of OLED optoelectronic displays.*

*According to sources, the project will be completed in three years and will become China's largest OLED industrial base. This indicates that China's optical display industry is accelerating to catch up with the world advanced level. The second phase of the Irico Group's OLED project is to construct two 4.5 generation AMOLED production lines with a total investment of nearly 9.5 billion yuan, and the two production lines will be launched in November 2010 and October 2011, respectively.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Driverless tube put into use in S China - People's Daily Online*November 10, 2010






The photo taken on Nov. 9, 2010 shows city commuters aboard a carriage of the Automated Passenger Mover Systems (APM) in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province. The four-kilometer-long driverless tube, which was officially put into use on Monday, is an alternative north-south link in Guangzhou, the host city of the incoming Asian Games. It is believed that the new link could ease the traffic pressure in and out of the central business district. (Xinhua/Chen Yehua)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*GE makes $2b Chinese investment - People's Daily Online* November 10, 2010

Multinational conglomerate General Electric (GE) said on Tuesday it will invest more than $2 billion through 2012 in China to set up joint ventures with Chinese companies and expand its innovative capacity in the country.

*More than $1.5 billion will be used to fund technology and financial services joint ventures with Chinese State-owned enterprises (SOEs), GE Chairman and Chief Executive Officer Jeff Immelt said. The rest of the investment will be used to enhance research and development (R&D) capabilities and establish customer-oriented innovation centers, which is expected to create 1,000 new jobs.*

*"China is the world's fastest-growing market for aviation, energy, transportation, healthcare and financial services," Immelt said. He said the country is also one of the fastest-growing markets for GE and the company has a long-term commitment to the nation.*

Under the $1.5-billion joint venture umbrella, the US-based company signed energy and railway agreements with four SOEs.

*A 50-50 venture with Wuhan NARI Co Ltd, owned by the State Grid Corporation of China, will manufacture and market grid monitoring and diagnostics products.*

*Similarly, GE will carry out a joint acquisition with Shanghai Electric Power Co, also owned by State Grid, for a controlling stake in Shanghai Tianling Switchgear Co, a green power distribution equipment maker.*

*The company signed a framework agreement to form a 50-50 venture with the CSR (China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corporation) Chengdu Locomotive & Rolling Stock Works to develop propulsion system sets, sub-assemblies and parts for diesel locomotives. It also plans to enter a 50-50 joint venture with Beijing National Railway Research and Design Institute of Signal and Communication to supply railway and urban transit signaling systems.*

These deals follow the company's partnership with Harbin Power Equipment Company for wind turbine production and marketing, and a diesel engine joint venture with CSR.

Immelt did not reveal the details of the financial joint ventures. "The joint ventures are in line with our strategy to build partnerships in China to support our business here and globally," he said. "And our customer innovation centers will add more than 1,000 new R&D, marketing and application engineers to work more closely with customers and partners to advance development and delivery of GE products and technology."

*GE will set up the centers in six Chinese cities to conduct R&D with clients. The first batch of candidate cities are Shenyang, Chengdu and Xi'an - all traditional industrial bases in China - and construction is expected to begin next year.*

*The facilities will better service the western, northern, central and southern areas of the country as well as combine current R&D facilities in Shanghai, Beijing and Wuxi to cover areas including rural healthcare, renewable and clean energy, smart grids, energy-efficient lighting, rail and aviation.*

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sales of Expo products tops 30 billion yuan - People's Daily Online* November 10, 2010 

*The tremendous business opportunities brought about by the Shanghai World Expo have helped many industries in the city achieve record sales. The gross sales of licensed products of the World Expo exceeded 30 billion yuan as of the end of October, with the sale of food as well as gold, silver and jewelry being the highest, according to a comprehensive monitoring report on the sales of companies in Shanghai during the Expo, released by the Shanghai Commercial Information Center on Nov. 8. *

to the huge number of visitors to Shanghai, the city's hotel and restaurant industry, which benefited most from the Expo, witnessed a rapid growth in retail sales. Statistics show that the total revenue of restaurants in Shanghai from May to September 2010 rose over 36 percent from the same period of last year. 

*Furthermore, the large number of Expo visitors enabled the occupancy rates of hotels in Shanghai to remain at high levels for several consecutive months, which greatly boosted the hotel catering sales. Among all kinds of catering services, the sales of hotel catering services witnessed the largest increase, and the sales of Western food catering services enjoyed the fastest growth. *

*The Bailian Outlets Plaza in Qingpu District, suburban Shanghai became extremely popular during the Expo. More than 60 percent of customers at the plaza were visitors who just finished their tour of the Expo, including those from Euro-American countries, South Korea, Japan, India, and Southeast Asian countries. The plaza was full of customers even on scorching days, and its gross sales from May to October this year grew 40 percent from last year. Overall, the plaza exerted a strong attraction with its distinctive business pattern during the Expo.*

The Shanghai New World Company also carried out an activity under the slogan "A visit to Shanghai is not complete without going to Nanjing Street." The company invited the curators of more than 100 pavilions at the Expo to visit the centuries-old Nanjing Street. The curators experienced the business features and culture of Shanghai by riding in cable cars and visiting old buildings, time-honored stores, and the New World City, a department store owned by the company. 

*In addition, the Oriental Department Store provided shopping guidebooks written in Chinese, English, Japanese and French, which were very convenient for domestic and foreign customers. During the Expo, major department stores in Shanghai all deployed teams of bilingual salespeople at each floor so visitors from all around the world could have pleasant and enjoyable shopping experiences.*

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1257715 said:


> Looks like Mr Immelt made a U-turn.



In dogfights there is Immelmann turn. 
In biz world there is the Immelt turn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

First C919 order expected at Airshow China
By Ghim-Lay Yeo

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac) is likely to announce the first order for its C919 narrowbody jet at Airshow China in Zhuhai next week.
The first customer, which could be a Chinese airline or lessor, is expected to be unveiled on 16 November, the first day of the airshow.
Comac, which has declined to comment on its C919 programme, will also feature a cabin mock-up of the aircraft at the show.
First flight of the C919 is scheduled for 2014, followed by entry into service in 2016. The joint definition phase of the aircraft is underway, with a major design review planned for year-end.
Comac, which is developing the ARJ21 regional jet as well, is also expected to announce new orders for that aircraft at Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Speeder 2

*China Could Surpass U.S. in 2012*

By Luca Di Leo

China&#8217;s continued rapid growth should make it the main driver of the global economy next year as the U.S. slows down, the *Conference Board* said in a report published Wednesday.

*In just two years, the Asian country could even overtake the U.S. as the world&#8217;s largest economy *&#8212; at least by one economic measure, the research group said in its annual global outlook.

China&#8217;s economy should grow by 9.6&#37; in 2011 after expanding by 10% this year. By contrast, the U.S. economy is seen slowing to just 1.2% growth next year from 2.6% in 2010.

According to the most commonly used way to compare economic size, the gap between second-place China&#8217;s $5.0 trillion economy and the U.S.&#8217;s nearly $15 trillion output remains large. By that measure, it could take China more than a decade to match the U.S. even at the current very high growth rates, which will be hard to sustain for the Asian country.

But things look different when considering purchasing-power parity (PPP), which takes into account the goods and services a country&#8217;s currency actually buys at home and is a measure that&#8217;s closely watched by some professional economists, including at the Conference Board. Taking into account the difference in prices of the same goods between countries &#8212; in other words, measuring the real purchasing power people have in each country &#8212;* the think tank predicts China could have a larger economy than the U.S. by 2012.*

The Conference Board sees the U.S. economy slowing by almost 1.5 percentage points in 2011 due to slower spending by consumers, companies and the government. At only 1.2%, growth in the U.S. next year would be lower than both Japan and Western Europe, which are expected to grow by 1.5%. But thanks to strong emerging economies like China and India, the global economy is seen growing by 4.2% in 2011.

*Looking further ahead, China could account for almost one quarter of the global economy in 2020, compared to 15% for the U.S. and 13% for Western Europe,* or the 15 original European Union countries that include Germany and France. India, meantime, is expected to have 8% of the world&#8217;s output in ten year.

Bart van Ark, chief economist at the Conference Board, cautioned the main risks to the projections are if China&#8217;s fast-growing economy is hit by uncontrolled inflation or asset bubbles.

But his baseline scenario is that together with India, China will account for half of global growth from 2010 to 2020. Over the next decade, growth in emerging economies is expected to be more than three times faster than growth in advanced economies.

Becoming the world&#8217;s largest economy would pose &#8220;big challenges&#8221; for China by increases its responsibility to ensure the global economy runs smoothly while still dealing with a fragile domestic economy, van Ark said.

For now, China has shown few signs of wanting a leadership role in the world economy like the U.S. currently has, refusing to bow to pressure from other countries to abandon its policy of boosting economic growth by keeping the value of its currency artificially low.

The U.S., meantime, is experiencing the downsides of being global economic leader and having a currency that&#8217;s used internationally to trade all sorts of goods. Last week&#8217;s decision by the Federal Reserve to print $600 billion to buy government debt in an effort to boost a weak domestic economy is being attacked by countries from around the world because one of the side effects is that it weakens the U.S. dollar. Leaders from the Group of 20 biggest advanced and emerging economies are meeting in Korea this week to discuss currencies and the global economy.

Indicating they&#8217;re not ready to take a leadership role, politicians in China have argued the country is still lagging behind others in technology and that most of its huge population live in poverty. And 
they&#8217;re right.

In another measure of economic well-being &#8212; output per person &#8212; China is lagging far behind the United States. In 2009, U.S. gross domestic product per capita stood around $46,000, according to the International Monetary Fund. By comparison, China&#8217;s GDP per capita was less than $4,000.

China Could Surpass U.S. in 2012 - Real Time Economics - WSJ




(*** I personally think it's a bit over-bloated due to the PPP measure; yet then again it's a matter of opinions and news is news, as the Conference Board is one of the most respected economics think tanks in the western world)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

British PM Urges More Political Freedom in China
VOA News 10 November 2010

British Prime Minister David Cameron has urged China to embrace political reforms as it evolves into a global economic power.

In a speech to students at Peking University Wednesday, Mr. Cameron said the rise in economic freedom in China has been hugely beneficial both to the nation and the world.

The British leader said he hopes this will lead to a "greater political opening" in China, because that is essential to preserve economic prosperity.

Mr. Cameron told the students that the British political process, where his Conservative Party shares power with left-leaning Liberal Democrats, "makes our government better and our country stronger."

Before his speech, Mr. Cameron met with Chinese President Hu Jintao at Beijing's Great Hall of the People. China's official Xinhua news agency says Mr. Hu told the British leader that cooperation between the two countries was stronger than competition, because their economies were compatible with each other.

Mr. Cameron is traveling in China with more than 40 British business leaders and four Cabinet members - the largest official delegation Britain has sent to China.

On Tuesday, British companies signed a number of trade deals with China. In the biggest deal, British engine maker Rolls-Royce won a $1.2 billion order from China Eastern Airlines for engines to power 16 Airbus A330 aircraft.

Mr. Cameron has said he wants to double the value of annual British trade with China to $100 billion in five years.

Some information for this report was provided by AP, AFP and Reuters.


----------



## no_name

Said to be the C919 cockpit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

NCKU Banyan tree

Taiwan Today

"NCKU team makes &#8216;nano scissors&#8217; breakthrough

* Publication Date&#65306;11/08/2010
* Source&#65306; Taiwan Today

*A National Cheng Kung University research team has succeeded in using the world&#8217;s first &#8220;artificial targeting light activated nano scissors,&#8221; which it developed, and a custom-made photon device to carry out precision gene surgery that could be applied to cancer therapy in the future.*

The team, lead by Shieh Dar-bin, head of the NCKU Medical College&#8217;s Institute of Oral Medicine, made the announcement Nov. 5.

*Shieh said the team used ATLANS, currently in the clinical trial stage, to successfully switch off three types of drug resistance genes in cultivated cancer cells in laboratory mice.*

According to Shieh, under the intracellular gene manipulation method, targeted genes are located, and then precise double-strand cuts are performed on the desired DNA sequences with the molecular-scale scissors.

The process, Shieh explained, is controlled by specific photon energy.

*The research findings were published in the September issue of Biomaterials, the leading international journal in the field of biomedical devices. The team is working on patent applications.

Su Wu-chou, director of NCKU Hospital&#8217;s Clinical Trial Center, noted that all cancers stem from changes caused by genes. He said practical application of the new ATLANS method to cancer treatment would focus on late stage cancer patients. More work is needed in order to apply the new technology to early stage patients, he added.* (SB)"





NCKU campus

NCKU SMART Team Achieved Breakthrough in Precision Gene Surgery through Photonic Manipulation of ATLANS | Business Wire

"NCKU SMART Team Achieved Breakthrough in Precision Gene Surgery through Photonic Manipulation of ATLANS
November 05, 2010 04:45 AM Eastern Time

*TAINAN, Taiwan--(BUSINESS WIRE)--A cross-disciplinary Small Medicine and Advanced Research Translation (SMART) team led by Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh of Institute of Oral Medicine in Medical College at National Cheng Kung University (NCKU), Tainan, Taiwan, has announced a breakthrough in the precision in-cell gene scission at pre-designed sequence sites using Artificial Targeting Light Activated Nano Scissors (ATLANS) and a custom build photonic device.*

The research achievement is supported under National Nano Science and Technology Program funded by National Science Council (NSC), Taiwan. This innovative discovery is recently accepted by internationally renowned journal Biomaterials and is currently under patent application.

*The nano-enabled novel technology recognize, capture and perform double strand cutting of the desired DNA sequence like restriction endonuclease did but it is completely artificially synthesized and controlled by specific photon energy. In addition, the team successfully shut down target drug resistant gene STAT3 in cancer cell using ATLANS and created a new inspiration toward future cancer gene therapy.

NCKU President Michael Ming-Chiao Lai expressed in the press conference of the ATLANS, &#8220;There are many technical difficulties of making modifications to cell genes and treating various diseases. In the past, even though we can enter cells to destroy genes with virus or drugs, we cannot control the genes properly. The ATLANS developed by the research team led by Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh is an innovative method which can target specific genes in the cells and make modifications, thus it is a very significant breakthrough of the clinical research technology.&#8221;*

Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh pointed out, &#8220;Many human diseases such as cancer or genetic diseases are caused by gene mutations. Cancer cell and infectious pathogen may develop drug resistance through activation of certain genes. Therefore, one of the major values of the Artificial Targeting Light Activated Nano Scissor is its ability to identify the target genes in the nucleus and optically-control the precise genetic cutting to block its pathogenic functions, thus reaching treatment effect.&#8221;

Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh explained, &#8220;The ATLANS is an innovative method and it is also the first time this method is applied for in-cell gene manipulation. This technology uses nanoparticles as a quencher to protect the cutter from non-specific activation at wrong sequence sites and also protect the entire TFO layer from being disrupted by the body before reaching the final destination. Once the genetic targets are locked on, the ATLANS will be activated as the proximity of the photo-cutter is no longer restricted by the particle surface plasma. This precision molecular dynamic control is required during the execution of gene cutting in the atomic level accuracy like a molecular &#8216;Nano Scissors.&#8217;&#8221;

With the Nano Scissors technology, Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh&#8217;s research team further developed a GeneErasor optical system, which functions to &#8220;erase&#8221; specific target gene in the culture cell. The gene eraser is anticipated to test-run early next year. The GeneErasor system is currently of blue-ray band. The team has successfully tested a second-generation system in test tube for near-infrared laser-scan activation that performs better tissue penetration for diseases in deep organ system.

Cross-disciplinary medical research has become a global trend. The innovations of the SMART research team led by Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh has set an excellent model of trans-disciplinary and cross-university clinical-oriented research integration and demonstrated advanced niches for medical innovations, integrating the knowledge and experience of organic chemistry, optoelectronic, nano-synthesis, biochemistry, molecular biology and genomic medicine scholars and experts and creating great achievements under the long-term support of Taiwan National Science and Technology Program for Nanoscience and Nanotechnology, National Science Council, Taiwan.

Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh believed, &#8220;The success of the research achievement is due to the joint effort of the team. National Cheng Kung University has provided an excellent environment, allowing professors with different disciplines from College of Medicine, Center of Excellent for Clinical Trials and Research in Oncology Specialty, College of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science, College of Engineering, and College of Science to form a research team, find effective solutions to clinical issues and benefit future patients through the combination of medicine and clinic. The University is proposing a new concept to foster clinical and industrial translation of fundamental discovery and engineering power through a partnership network, the Center for Biomedical Excellent and Synergy in Taiwan (The BEST Center).&#8221;

Director Wu-Chou Su of Center of Excellent for Clinical Trials and Research in Oncology Specialty is an outstanding clinical oncologist. He stated, &#8220;All cancer diseases arise from genetic mutations. The Artificial Targeting Light Activated Nano Scissor applied on cancer treatment initially focuses on late stage. We still need to put in more efforts to package ATLANS for effective tumor-targeting when entering human body. The ATLANS based therapy to modify tumor sensitivity to anti-cancer drugs and improve early disease intervention is still a challenging yet to be confronted.&#8221;

The members of the nanomedical research team led by Prof. Dar-Bin Shieh of Institute of Oral Medicine in NCKU Medical College include Director Wu-Chou Su of NCKU Center of Excellent for Clinical Trials and Research in Oncology Specialty; Dean Yonghua Tommy Tzeng of College of Electrical Engineering and Computer Science; Distinguished Professor Chen-Sheng Yeh of Chemical Department; and Professor Jih Ru Hwu of National Tsing Hua University Chemistry Department who synthesized the photocleaver compound. The doctoral student Tsung-Lin Tsai of NCKU Basic Medical Science Institute and the master student Tsung-Ju Li of NCKU Institute of Oral Medicine have put in significant efforts in this work.

Through the cooperation with Dr. Wah Chiu, the Director of National Center for Macromolecular Imaging at Baylor University in United States, the team has preliminarily analyzed the ultrastructure of ATLANS and begun the development of ATALANS-2 and also the advanced nonlinear optical system GeneErasor-3D, hoping to achieve major breakthroughs in the future."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

(FT blog)

*The ambition to succeed is China&#8217;s strength*


> November 8, 2010 5:24pmby John Gapper | Share
> 
> Lucy Kellaway&#8217;s column on the fact that many entrepreneurs face personal challenges - and it can be helpful not to be too happy - reminded me of my recent visit to China.
> 
> I think Lucy, quoting Rosabeth Moss Kanter on &#8220;misery as motivation&#8221; is correct about the need for individuals to be motivated to succeed. But this point applies to societies as well.
> 
> China envies the US entrepreneurship in Silicon Valley and its capacity to creating a steady flow of innovative, companies. It wants to ascend the value chain from being the &#8220;workshop of the world&#8221; to creating high-tech enterprises.
> 
> But China has the advantage of being an ambitious, growing society where young people are eager to make the most of educational and social advantages their parents lacked.
> 
> I saw that on display at Innovation Works, the Beijing high-tech centre established by Kai-Fu Lee, the former head of Google in China. Although executives express worry that the Chinese are not educated to be creative, there is clearly no lack of ambition.
> 
> That contrasts with western societies, including the US, which have become accustomed to wealth and comfort. The attitudes of Lucy&#8217;s &#8220;teenage boy I know&#8221; would ring a bell with many parents.
> 
> What struck me in China was that, although it has few immigrants compared with the US or the UK, the entire society (at least in coastal cities) behaves like a group of ambitious immigrants.
> 
> In time, that will produce entrepreneurship of the kind that flourishes in Silicon Valley.



(response to the blog)

*China had its own wave of migration
*


> Published: November 12 2010 01:42 | Last updated: November 12 2010 01:42
> From Mr Charles Marshall.
> 
> Sir, As a resident of Shanghai I fully agree with John Gapper about the optimism of China&#8217;s youth (&#8220;China&#8217;s strength is its ambition&#8221;, Business blog, November 10).
> 
> However, his observation that this has been done without immigration, while technically accurate, missed an essential point: the hundreds of millions of people who have moved from the country&#8217;s backward central and western provinces to the coast serve the same function as immigrants from the underdeveloped to the developed world.
> 
> Charles Marshall,
> 
> Shanghai, China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

China's Deputy Foreign Minister Cui Tiankai

China's rising status makes it potential friend or foe - CNN.com

"China's rising status makes it potential friend or foe
By Jaime FlorCruz, CNN Beijing Bureau Chief
November 11, 2010 -- Updated 2145 GMT (0545 HKT)
...
*Deputy Foreign Minister Cui*, a seasoned America-watcher, said the U.S. shouldn't fear the rise of China.

*"I think the U.S. has to be confident that China will never challenge its position in the world,"* he told me. *'We will never do that because leadership in the world would be very costly. We cannot afford it. If you want to waste your money on that, you do it. We're not going to do it.'*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1263381 said:


> However, his observation that this has been done without immigration, while technically accurate, missed an essential point: the hundreds of millions of people who have moved from the countrys backward central and western provinces to the coast serve the same function as immigrants from the underdeveloped to the developed world.



A world within itself then.


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Martian2 said:


> China's Deputy Foreign Minister Cui Tiankai
> 
> China's rising status makes it potential friend or foe - CNN.com
> 
> "China's rising status makes it potential friend or foe
> By Jaime FlorCruz, CNN Beijing Bureau Chief
> November 11, 2010 -- Updated 2145 GMT (0545 HKT)
> ...
> *Deputy Foreign Minister Cui*, a seasoned America-watcher, said the U.S. shouldn't fear the rise of China.
> 
> *"I think the U.S. has to be confident that China will never challenge its position in the world,"* he told me. *'We will never do that because leadership in the world would be very costly. We cannot afford it. If you want to waste your money on that, you do it. We're not going to do it.'*"



Yeah bitchez, its a fool's errand if you didn't realise it by now. Looks like they still dun. Foolz.


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Yup, Google was really licked by Baidu though now Baidu got others on its tail.

How Baidu Won China - BusinessWeek

In August the Xinhaua News Agency announced it was developing a competing search engine in conjunction with China Mobile (CHL), one of the country's state-owned mobile carriers. In September the People's Daily, the Communist Party mouthpiece, appointed a former Olympic Ping-Pong player to run its new search engine, Goso. The idea of government-backed entities developing something as technologically complex as a search engine doesn't concern Baidu much. To observers familiar with how business is conducted in China, though, the announcements were a strong message aimed at Baidu: Don't get too comfortable. "The experience with Google made it very clear to the government that sometimes a commercial company will not play by the rules," says Mark Natkin, managing director of Marbridge Consulting in Beijing.

With Baidu assured of nothing from the government, and Google fading from view, Baidu is now fighting Alibaba and Tencent in a three-way skirmish to be China's preeminent Internet company. Alibaba has blocked Baidu's search engine from cataloging products from its marketplace and is developing its own shopping-oriented search engine. Tencent has been cherry-picking engineers from Google and Baidu and vowing to improve its Soso.com search engine. "It's real war," says Tom Melcher, a U.S. entrepreneur who has lived in China for eight years. "It makes Ellison vs. Gates look tame." Proving the point, John Spelich, an Alibaba spokesman, said of Baidu in August: "These guys are like hoodlums." Kaiser Kuo responds by calling Alibaba execs "whiny little bitches."

***
if u can't take the heat, STFH.


----------



## meispig2

pandas are so cute=0=


----------



## Martian2

US loses status as a 'colossus of science' - physicsworld.com




"US loses status as a 'colossus of science'
Nov 12, 2010





The NSF provides the bulk of US funding for physics.

The US is no longer a "colossus of science" according to a new report looking into the countrys scientific output. *Written by information-services provider Thomson Reuters, it says that although the US still holds a "commanding" lead in terms of its research impact, its forerunner status is being eroded. The report blames this on a rapid rise in scientific publishing from countries in Asia and Europe.

The report, released yesterday, notes that the Asia-Pacific region has now overtaken the US in terms of published papers and spending on research. In 2008 the US invested $384bn while Asian countries invested $387bn in total, and while researchers in the US published around 310,000 papers in 2009, over 330,000 were published by scientists in the Asia-Pacific region.*

In the physical sciences, the report notes that investment in physics and engineering in the US has "taken a back seat" compared to the biological science at a time when countries in Asia are increasing their spending on research in the physical sciences. "In physics, the trend for the US in terms of world share is distinctly downward," says the report.

Materials decline

The report also warns that while some counties, such as the UK, have maintained their share of the worlds scientific output while faced with growing global competition that fraction in the US has fallen. Indeed, the report highlights research into materials science as one particular area of decline. *In 1994 the US published nearly a third of all papers in materials research but this has now reduced to 15%, while China now publishes 23% of papers, and the 27 nations that make up the European Union (EU) publish around 30%.*

"Considering the recent rapid acceleration of physics output in China the data in the report is no surprise," says Werner Marx, an information scientist from the Max Planck Institute for Solid State Research in Stuttgart, Germany. *"Europe is already beginning to match the USs performance in terms of citation impact and the question now is how rapidly countries in Asia will catch up".*

However, it is not all gloomy news. The report says that the current state of scientific research in the US remains strong, with "excellent academic institutions that are a magnet for the best minds worldwide" and that the US provides "significant" funding in research and development, which stood at 2.8% of Gross Domestic Product in 2009.

*The Thomson Reuters report into the impact of US research comes days after the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization released its Science Report 2010. The report, which is published every five years, says that China is now "a hair's breadth" away from having more researchers than the US and the EU and that it now publishes more scientific articles than Japan.*

About the author

Michael Banks is news editor of Physics World"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

China Contemplates Business Jet Production

General aviation aircraft manufacturing is underway in China, and the country is now contemplating the if, when and how of building a business jet.

Zhang Xin Guo, executive vice president of the Aviation Industry Corporation on China told Aviation Week at a meeting in New York yesterday that his company &#8220;is trying to find a partner to cooperate with&#8221; on such a project.

Zhang noted that the PRC already has two major civil aircraft projects underway &#8211; the ARJ21 regional jet, and the C919 single aisle jetliner &#8211; but that work on a business jet could occur simultaneously. Cessna&#8217;s two-place Skycatcher is being built in China, and earlier this year, the Seagull 300, a six-seat, single engine amphibian of Chinese design made its public debut.

Zhang said such any Chinese business jet would likely be a medium-sized machine and aimed first at China&#8217;s domestic market. However, he said, studies need to be undertaken to provide the confidence that such a market exists. &#8220;It&#8217;s not so difficult to make something,&#8221; he said, &#8220;but you have to calculate the return on investment.&#8221;

One possible &#8220;short cut,&#8221; Zhang said, would be to acquire an existing jet maker, a possibility with precedence. He said his company had been in discussions two years ago about possibly acquiring Piper Aircraft. The Vero Beach, Fla., planemaker was ultimately purchased by Imprimis, a corporate finance and investment management firm that operates from offices in Bangkok, Singapore and Brunei Darussalam, back in 2009.


However, that same year, Xi&#8217;an Aircraft Industry (Group) Company Ltd., headquartered in Xian, China, and the private equity company Advanced Treasure Limited, headquartered in Hong Kong, became the majority owners of FACC AG, an Austrian manufacturer specializing in the development, design and manufacture of composite components and systems for civil aircraft.

source:aviation week

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*China to maintain 8% annual growth for years *
2010-11-12 18:29:41

MANILA, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- *China will grow at an annual average rate of 8 percent for many years to come, but the country needs to carry out broad structural reforms to ensure that prosperity is shared by all, a leading Chinese investment official said on Friday.*

*"China's growth strategy will be important for both the country and the rest of the world," Jin Liqun, Chairman of the Board of Supervisors of China Investment Corporation said at the Asian Development Bank's Eminent Speakers' Forum.*

Jin said reforms which will help unlock the economy's full potential include greater focus on technology and quality in production, a higher skilled labor force, increased support for private sector development, improved infrastructure, and faster shift of people from the countryside to the cities.

*"I am sure urbanization will continue and it will contribute substantially to the reduction of poverty in hinterland provinces,"* he said.

Social reforms, such as greater support for migrant worker families are also necessary, along with fiscal and monetary policy changes which put greater emphasis on macroprudential measures.

On Asian economic development, Jin said, while Asia emerged in relatively good shape from the global financial crisis, thanks to policy and structural changes made in the wake of the 1997-1998 Asian financial crisis, there is no room for complacency as the performance of the global economy remains uncertain given still- fragile conditions in the United States, sovereign debt problems in Europe and rising trade and currency frictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*Chinese education ministry forms special group to promote education in Xinjiang *
2010-11-11 20:29:55

BEIJING, Nov. 11 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese Ministry of Education has set up a high-level work group headed by the minister to promote education in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region.

The group will formulate guidelines and programs on bilingual education, secondary vocational education and higher education in Xinjiang, a ministry notice said Thursday.

It would also make proposals for funding and coordinate national support for education in Xinjiang.

*The establishment of the group comes after authorities outlined the strategic plan for Xinjiang's "leapfrog development" in May.

Education, along with other aspects of social and economic development, is relatively backward in Xinjiang.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*China, Kuwait vow to enhance oil, gas cooperation *
2010-11-12 22:32:39

BEIJING, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China and Kuwait Thursday vowed to develop stable cooperation in the oil and gas sector.

The pledge came out of the meeting between Chinese Vice Premier Li Keqiang and Kuwait's Minister of Oil Sheik Ahmed Al Abdullah Al Sabah.

Kuwait is an important oil-producing country, Li said, adding that China and Kuwait's prospects for cooperation in the oil and gas sector are good.

He said China hopes to build a long-term and stable cooperative relationship with Kuwait in energy and resources while promoting bilateral cooperation in the oil and gas trade.

Speaking highly of the smooth development of China-Kuwait relations, the vice premier vowed to expand the two sides' cooperation in infrastructure construction, investment, and culture, so as to inject new momentum into the bilateral relationship.

Sabah said Kuwait enjoys its deep traditional friendship with China, adding that the two countries have a solid foundation for energy cooperation.

Kuwait will make every effort to create a good environment for bilateral cooperation with China, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*China poised to surpass India as top BPO destination *
2010-11-12 12:35:01

MANILA, Nov. 14 (Xinhua) -- *China's outsourcing industry is steadily closing the gap with perennial leader India, ICT research and advisory firm Canada-based XMG Global said in its study issued on Friday.*

*China is closing 2010 with 35.76 billion U.S. dollars or 28.7 percent share of the global outsourcing industry, while India maintains its lead capturing 54.33 billion U.S. dollars or 43.7 percent of the total.*

*Assessing the industry's achievement, China is gradually narrowing its revenue gap from India with a huge 30 percent growth compared with India's 14 percent, XMG chief analyst Lauro Vives said in a statement.*

*"India's weakening lead is due to the substantial efforts of China, the Philippines, and other offshoring destinations in building their capacity to attract significant amount of investment,"* Vives said.

The Philippines, which came third with 8.85 billion U.S. dollars in total revenue or 7.1 percent share by end of 2010, is also doing well with 23 percent growth surpassing the 20 percent gain last year, he added.

*"While India continues to remain the leader, the rest of the offshore countries are now beginning to mature,"* Vives said.

The analyst said the global outsourcing market is expected to end 2010 with an estimated total revenue of 425 billion U.S. dollars or 13.9 percent higher compared with last year.

"Despite a double-digit growth, this year's accomplishment is relatively low as compared to last year's 14.4 percent growth, indicative of slow investment expansions in offshoring destinations and conservative increase in outsourcing demand from the U.S. and European region,"Vives said.

"This is expected as most of the outsourcing opportunities, pending due to recession, are just starting to obtain green lights this year."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aeon

*Indonesia's largest bank gets permit to open in Shanghai, China *
2010-11-12 11:56:02

JAKARTA, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- *After three years of waiting, Indonesia's largest lender Bank Mandiri has obtained a permit to open a branch in Shanghai, China. It is the first step for the bank into the world's most populous country, the JakartaGlobe daily quoted an executive as saying on Friday.*

China's Banking Regulatory Commission (CBRC) issued the permit on Nov. 3.

Bank executive Thomas Arifin said on Thursday that Mandiri now would submit a business operation application to CBRC. "We're hoping the Shanghai branch, which we've been trying to establish since 2007, will open in the first half next year to serve various banking activities, such as garnering corporate deposits, disbursing corporate loans, export-import transactions and remittance," he said.

*It would help boost Indonesia and China's business relationship and support Jakarta's efforts to achieve the trade target of 50 billion U.S. dollars with China in 2011.*

The Shanghai branch will be Mandiri's seventh outside Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Lenovo boosts app development - People's Daily Online* November 13, 2010 

*Lenovo Group, China's biggest computer maker, announced on Friday that it has set up a 100 million yuan ($150 million) investment fund to support Chinese developers creating mobile Internet applications and services, as part of its efforts to expand its online application store to compete with rivals such as Apple Inc. *

The new fund, which will be run by Legend Holdings Ltd, Lenovo's parent company, will focus on investing in promising Chinese application development teams and enterprises. 

*Guangzhou Hua Yue Digital Technology, which creates e-reader applications, is the first company to receive support. *

"A vital part of our mobile Internet strategy is to provide various online applications," said Yang Yuanqing, chief executive officer of Lenovo. 

*He said the country's smartphone market will expand rapidly in the next few years. Currently the market penetration of handsets having fast Internet connection is only about 10 percent in China, compared with about 40 percent in the United States. *

*Lenovo launched a new Android-based smartphone - called LePhone - in May, as part of an initiative to establish a new growth engine after its traditional computer business was affected by growing sales of smartphones, netbooks and tablet computers. *

*Yang said on Thursday that the company has sold more than 15,000 LePhones since its launch. He expected mobile Internet products to account for 10 to 20 percent of Lenovo's revenue in the next five years. *

*Analysts said that the lack of applications and services for its handset is one of the biggest challenges facing Lenovo in its bid to compete with products such as Apple's iPhone and HTC's Android-based smartphones, which have been well received by Chinese consumers. *

According to Lenovo, the company's online application store has about 1,000 applications available for download at present. The number of applications on Apple's App Store has surpassed 300,000 and Android Market has more than 160,000. 

*Lenovo said on Friday that its applications will also work with its newly developed tablet - LePad - which will be launched in China early next year. *

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
Akzo Nobel switches focus in China


> By Patti Waldmeir in Shanghai
> Published: November 12 2010 09:57 | Last updated: November 12 2010 09:57
> Chinas shift from an export-led economy to domestic consumption led-growth will make it harder for foreign businesses to compete in China, but complaints about a worsening atmosphere for foreign investment are overstated, according to Hans Wijers, chief executive of Akzo Nobel.
> 
> In an interview in Shanghai Mr Wijers said: *People seem a little bit naïve about China.*
> 
> It has its challenges but it is still very attractive. This market grows: markets in Europe dont grow.
> 
> The Dutch paints and chemicals company recently announced plans to double revenues on the mainland  where it is the market leader  from $1.5bn last year to $3bn in 2015.
> 
> Mr Wijers, in China to open a $375m production facility in Ningbo said complaints about rising labour costs in China, and *government protectionism, were overdone.
> 
> In the US, we dont have a level playing field in certain markets either, its part of doing business in the world.*
> 
> *We get more access to Chinese markets than we get to [in] Japan.
> *
> His comments highlight the fact that foreign business in China is not unanimous in echoing high profile complaints about the investment atmosphere in China. The European Chamber of Commerce in China and several western businessmen have criticised Beijing for imposing unfair restrictions on foreign business and forcing multinationals to transfer technical know-how to Chinese companies in exchange for market access.
> 
> Companies such as Akzo Nobel are less affected by Beijings policies to favour so-called indigenous innovation than some companies in high technology and new energy.
> 
> Mr Wijers said China could become his companys top market within five years, and certainly within a decade: currently China is Akzo Nobels second-largest market after the US.
> 
> Beijings focus on fuelling domestic consumption-led growth has created challenges for companies such as Akzo Nobel, as it adjusts from serving export demand to meeting domestic demand.
> 
> Mr Wijers said Its going to be a different game.
> 
> Competing against Chinese companies would be tougher because they understand some aspects of the Chinese market better.
> 
> It becomes more and more important to understand what being local implies. We have to become more Chinese, he said,
> 
> That included using Chinese staff to fill more senior positions.
> 
> But he said competing for local staff was becoming more difficult: There is a war for talent going on and it is not just a war between foreign companies.
> 
> Chinese companies were becoming more competitive as employers.
> 
> A study published on Wednesday by Manpower, the US employment company, says foreign companies are beginning to lose their long-held advantage in recruiting local Chinese staff, as more Chinese senior managers choose domestic over foreign employers because they may pay more and offer better opportunities for advancement.



(fact box)
*Vestas views subsidiary as Chinese company
*


> Ditlev Engel, Vestas chief executive, said his 3,000 staff in China could be viewed as a Chinese company, writes Christian Oliver in Seoul.
> 
> Being considered part of the family in China is crucial for the worlds top wind turbine-maker, which views the country as more than a potential market. It announced in October that it would open a research and development centre in Beijing, which Mr Engel argued could help Vestas compete in a wind business that is scrambling for patents as competitively as the pharmaceuticals industry.
> 
> He said that China invested $34.6bn in clean energy last year compared with $18.6bn in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

BBC World Service - Business - China's currency war is 'fiction'

"China's currency war is 'fiction'
Last updated: 12 November, 2010 - 17:13 GMT

*The idea that China is at the front of a currency war with the dollar and euro is simply a "romantic fiction", and in fact the yuan has risen by almost 25% against the dollar over the past five years, says noted currency economist Jim O'Neill.*






Jim O'Neill, the chairman of Goldman Sachs Asset Management

The G20 summit ended with rather vague promises and delayed decisions. There had been talk of targets to settle trade and currency disputes. But the communique only promised new guidelines to identify "large imbalances that require preventive and corrective actions".

World Business News's Mike Johnson asked Jim O'Neill, the chairman of Goldman Sachs Asset Management, what the new currency guidelines might look like:

The transcript is below.

Jim O'Neill: Ah good question. You know, importantly as ambitious and as complex as that could be, importantly they're starting from a position where in my judgement global imbalances are already improving.

We had the latest Chinese trade data earlier this week - we've had ten months of the year - China's trade surplus is going to be not much more than 3% of GDP, which is less than half what it was three years ago. Even though the US current account deficit remains large, it is also about half the level it was three years ago. So these two that are at the core of this global issue, and by making some broad commitments, at a minimum it means there's focus on it to make sure policies in both those countries aren't geared towards making those imbalances grow further.

So, it is difficult to find the exact critieria to guide definitive current account target planning, but they're starting from a reasonably strong position of things growing in the right direction, anyhow.

MJ: So do you think, in some senses, this issue of global imbalances - some countries exporting too much, other countries not consuming enough - is that going to just simply resolve itself, for the reasons you've talked about with the Chinese allowing their currency to rise a little bit in recent weeks?

JO'N: Well, I was in Asia myself for much of the preceding two weeks, and on some of these well-used phrases that we use so much here in the UK and the States, you know, many Asian policymakers call the global credit crisis the north Atlantic crisis. You know, the world doesn't look the same as seen from an Asian lens as it does from a European or US one. And European leaders have to realise that.

The second thing is, *the Chinese currency has now risen over the past five years by close to 25% against the dollar, and nearly that much against the euro as well.* So - so this idea that the Chinese are at the front of some currency war is like some kind of romantic fiction of people's minds - and it's a slightly dangerous one in that as well.

MJ: And what do you think the outcome of this G20 tells us about any new balance of power in the global economy, because it seems that by no means is China being pushed around by the likes of the United States on the issue of currency strength?

JO'N: Well, I think that's certainly one of the features of it, and of course the whole advent of the G20 was done to bring in China and the other so-called BRIC nations into the centre of global policymaking.

One of the consequences of that, which is now perhaps dawning on the US and Europe, is that they're going to hear a different view and ones with a different tone and opinion. But that's the nature of the modern globalised economy and the US and others have got to realise that."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

Brotherhood said:


> Lenovo Group, China's biggest computer maker, announced on Friday that it has set up a 100 million yuan ($150 million) investment




lol 100,000,000 yuan = 150,000,000 dollars now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

Model of planned chinese space station revealed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's IPO awards show patents mean profits - People's Daily Online* November 14, 2010 

*China's industries on Saturday once again realized the value of innovation when 15 patent-holders were honored for outstanding patent inventions.*

The prize winners were named at the 12th awards ceremony sponsored by the State Intellectual Property Office (SIPO) and the World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO).

*The winners included Huawei Technologies, China's leading telecommunications equipment maker, for innovations in data transfer, and the Sany Group, a major heavy construction equipment producer, for energy-saving developments for concrete pumps.*

*Daya Bay Nuclear Power Operations and Management Co., Ltd. won a prize for its control system of nuclear power units.*

*Other winners included China Petroleum and Chemical Corporation, the Xi'an-based China IWNCOMM Co., Ltd, a leading company in network security technology, and Tencent, one of China's largest internet service portals.*

*By the end of last year, the exploitation of the 15 patents had helped their owners, including companies, research institutes and colleges, increase profits by 16.8 billion yuan (2.5 billion U.S. dollars), according to the SIPO.*

*Another 181 patents were awarded prizes for excellent scientific and technological innovation.*

Since the award was established in 1989, a total of 160 patents have won the top prize and another 1,178 patents received excellence awards.

*"This award plays an important role in enhancing China's innovation capability," Tian Lipu, director of the SIPO, said. It also set a good example in the nationwide campaign to protect intellectual property.*

According to a national development strategy plan released Thursday by the SIPO, China will reach a "comparatively high" level in terms of patent creations, commercialization, protection and management by 2020.

*The country is also aspiring to have a group of core patents for emerging industries and key technologies in traditional industries within the next 10 years, with patent applications from large industrial companies accounting for 10 percent of the total.*

*According to the SIPO, last year, while patent applications declined in most countries amid the global economic downturn, China approved 582,000 out of 977,000 patent applications, up 41.2 percent and 17.9 percent respectively.*

*By the end of last year, of 1.52 million patents registered in China, 1.19 million were domestic. China had the world's fifth highest number of total patent applications.*

*A Thomson Reuters analysis of intellectual property earlier this month showed China was expected to lead in global patent activities by 2011, with significant rises in both the quality and quantity of patents.*

*By 2009, China had more than 700 patent agencies and some 6,000 patent agency workers.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

*Chinese leader calls for coordination in cross-strait dealings*
Central News Agency

Yokohama
Lien Chan, Taiwan's presidential envoy to the Asia Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC) forum leadership summit, said Saturday that Chinese President Hu Jintao had spoken with him about the need to deal with cross-strait interaction through coordination.

Lien, who met Hu on the sidelines of the summit, said that the Chinese president told him by way of example that the two sides of the strait could discuss Taiwan's participation in the international community, such as Taiwanese civic groups participating in non-government organizations.

If both sides can discuss such matters through "communication and coordination, " they can avoid unnecessary attrition and solve problems in an appropriate way, Lien cited Hu as saying.

Lien was asked later if Hu's remarks were referring to a recent cross-strait row over Taiwan's name at the Tokyo Film Festival last month during which the Chinese delegation leader asked Taiwan to use the name "Taiwan, China" or "Chinese Taipei, " which was flatly rejected by Taiwan.

Lien noted that for a long time, such spats have taken place at non-government organization events.

Lien said he expressed clearly his stance to Hu that no matter what, " Taiwan should not be excluded."

He said that Taiwan has participated in many non-government organizations, even more than China, and that Taiwanese people hope that such participation can proceed smoothly.

Lien also met with other APEC leaders that same day and paid tribute to Chilean President Sebastian Pinera on leading the rescue efforts to save 33 miners trapped underground for more than two months.

Lien also expressed concern about Indonesia's volcanic eruption to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, who spoke of the close economic cooperation between the two countries, such as a project to jointly develop the island of Morotai.

Lien also congratulated some newcomers to the APEC meeting, including Australian Prime Minister Julia Gillard, who was elected in June. (By Lin Ye-fong and Lilian Wu)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

The following new 3-day-old video already has 258,377 views. It performs an excellent job in explaining the U.S. government's "Quantitative Easing" in understandable terms.

The video is relevant to China, because the United States has accused China of currency manipulation to gain an unfair trade advantage (e.g. to sell Chinese goods at a lower price on the world market). However, as Goldman Sachs' Jim O'Neill has noted, China's currency has actually appreciated by 25&#37; during the past five years (e.g. Chinese goods cost 25% more on the world market than five years ago).

Instead, it is the U.S. that has been engaged in currency manipulation. The federal government has printed $2.6 trillion dollars in the last two years to depress the value of the U.S. dollar.

YouTube - Quantitative Easing Explained

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

bladerunner said:


> Some economists like krugman etc still claim that the yuan is undervalued considerably, some even siuggest its undervalued by another 30% or so.



Paul Krugman and his ilk are well-known China-bashers. It is easy to blame someone else for America's problems. Paul Krugman and his fellow demagogues use China as a convenient scapegoat. An objective person would ignore their extremist views.

Let's examine a more reasonable assessment of China's currency. Let's look at the complaint by some members of the US Congress in 2005.

Asia Times Online :: Asian news and current affairs
"*Sep 21, 2005* - US President George W Bush and Chinese President Hu Jintao met at a New York hotel on September 13 on the eve of a UN summit they attended. .... *Some members of the US Congress claim that the yuan is undervalued by at least 30% to 40%.* US Federal Reserve chairman Alan Greenspan and ...
From Asia Times Online :: Asian news and current affairs"

*Since 2005, China's currency has appreciated by 25%. That is pretty close in redressing the 30% to 40% undervaluation claimed by "some members of the US Congress" in 2005.* After an appreciation of 25%, it is disingenuous for China-haters to keep claiming "another 30%" undervaluation. No fair person will buy that story.

Indeed, at the G-20, the other 19 countries refused to accept the U.S. position that China's currency is being manipulated and undervalued. The U.S. is isolated and alone in claiming "another 30%" undervaluation.






G-20 summit: G-20 rejection leaves U.S. to go it alone - latimes.com

"G-20 rejection leaves U.S. to go it alone
*G-20 summit leaders refused to assist the U.S. when they rejected a U.S. proposal to set limits on trade surpluses and deficits, and also turned down a U.S. effort to force China to raise the value of its currency.*

By Don Lee, John M. Glionna and Christi Parsons, Los Angeles Times
November 12, 2010|1:30 p.m.

Reporting from Seoul, South Korea 
The Group of 20 summit ended Friday with a declaration of broad principles but no commitment to immediate action, signaling that the United States will have to go it alone in dealing with its fragile economy and near-double digit unemployment.

In their final declaration, leaders of the world's most powerful economies pledged to work together and to refrain from protectionism and competitive devaluation of currencies. They also agreed to take steps to promote growth in low-income countries.

But when it came to specifics, a U.S. proposal to set numerical limits on trade surpluses and deficits was rejected. Leaders of the world's 20 biggest economies pledged only to develop "indicative guidelines" to assess imbalances in the first half of next year.

*They also refused to endorse a U.S. effort to force China to raise the value of its currency.*

"Any sense of global solidarity looks to have been yesterday's story," said Tim Condon, chief economist at ING Financial Markets in Singapore.

Essentially, that left the administration  along with American workers, families and businesses  to shoulder the challenge and the likely pain of trying to solve the nation's economic problems on its own.

"Obama is now in a position where he must be prepared to act unilaterally to reduce the trade deficit and to shore up U.S. industrial and technological competitiveness or risk losing not only the presidency in two years, but also the American dream," said Clyde Prestowitz, a former Reagan administration trade negotiator and now president of the Economic Strategy Institute in Washington.

There are several possible scenarios going forward.

One is that the exporting giants, including China, Germany, South Korea, and Japan, could change their positions: If U.S. economic growth remains low, unemployment high and incomes stagnant, consumers could cut back on their purchases of imported goods  a development that could hit the exporting nations hard because there is no alternative market right now to absorb their output.

If demand for their products drops, the leaders who humbled Obama in Seoul might decide it was in their interest to do more to bolster the U.S. economy.

Another possibility is that American consumers will return to their free-spending ways  as a recent surge in imports suggest they might. That will mean more credit-card and other debt, as well as a potential for another financial crisis, unless consumers' spending power also accelerated. With unemployment seemingly stuck near 10% and businesses guarding their profit margins, a hefty round of salary increases looks like a long-shot.

A third possible scenario, and perhaps the most likely, is that the U.S. economy will continue to struggle, growing slowly in an atmosphere of high joblessness and belt-tightening for government and ordinary Americans alike.

Certainly there are things Obama and the federal government could do to brighten future prospects.

Many economists believe the United States could bolster its competitiveness in the global economy by investing more in research and education. But the benefits would be relatively long-term and would take new federal spending.

Given the prospect for partisan gridlock between the White House and emboldened congressional Republicans, such spending seems unlikely.

Even without congressional approval, there are other tools Obama could use.

He could cite China as a currency manipulator, if Beijing doesn't move more quickly in adjusting its undervalued yuan, setting in motion a process that could lead to sanctions. His administration could apply tariffs unilaterally on certain imports, or undertake a "Buy American" program, as Ohio has essentially done for government business.

But such actions are fraught with political as well as economic risks. As British Prime Minister David Cameron warned Thursday, they could lead to a dangerous return to what happened in the 1930s when trade barriers, currency wars and other selfish actions by countries prolonged the global depression.

Although nations now have the tools to reduce the intensity of the standoff, the possibility of a currency war "absolutely" remains, said Brazilian Finance Minister Guido Mantega upon the conclusion of the two-day summit.

Canada's Prime Minister Stephen Harper expressed similar concern, saying, " G-20 credibility does depend on showing results ... we cannot get out of this with beggar-thy-neighbor policies."

Obama sought to put an optimistic face on prospects for the future.

"Sometimes I think naturally there's an instinct to focus on the disagreements," the president said, when in fact "in each of these successive summits we've actually made progress."

He said there was not a lot of discussion about the Federal Reserve's recent plan to pump $600 billion into the U.S. financial system  effectively printing billions of dollars to spur U.S. growth.

The move has been widely criticized by other countries as a tactic to suppress the value of the dollar to help American exporters compete, though currency and other policies in the leading exporting nations are also designed to help their own economies.

America's large public debts and fiscal deficits also drew fire, especially with fiscally conservative nations such as Germany, which resisted U.S. pressure for high-saving nations to step up their consumption. Even stalwart American allies United Kingdom and Canada were reluctant to support stronger U.S. language in the declaration on rebalancing, given their own domestic commitments to fiscal restraint despite resistance from their people.

"I think it was always clear that the G-20 would be able to do little concrete on the imbalances, and it has indeed kicked the problem down the road," said Raghuram Rajan, a University of Chicago finance professor and former chief economist at the International Monetary Fund, which the G-20 has enlisted to help assess economic imbalances.

"The reality is that every large country will do what it thinks is best for its own agenda, and any help they offer one another will be indirect," Rajan said. "In the medium term, these agendas could converge, but the medium term is too long for political comfort."

Ethan Kim of the Los Angeles Times Seoul bureau contributed to this report."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

A potential solution to the problem of printing trillions of dollars by the U.S. government is to bypass the U.S. dollar and resort to Yuan-based trade. Unfortunately, this process takes time.

AFP: China official suggests wider use of yuan: report

"China official suggests wider use of yuan: report
(AFP)  3 hours ago





China should reduce its dependence on global reserve currencies, a central bank official has been quoted as saying.

BEIJING  China should reduce its dependence on international reserve currencies, which have contributed to an "unstable" world monetary system, a central bank official was quoted Monday as saying.

*Jin Zhongxia, deputy director-general of the People's Bank of China's international department, told a weekend forum that wider use of the yuan currency to settle accounts would help cut risks, the state-run China Daily reported.

"The existing international monetary system, centered on a small number of reserve currencies, is quite unstable," Jin was quoted as saying.

Jin expressed concerns about the dollar, whose value has been falling for three months, and US Federal Reserve moves to buy 600 billion dollars of government bonds to boost domestic growth, which could further drive down the dollar.*

Over-printing of reserve currencies "places emerging economies in a dilemma," he said.

Chinese officials have repeatedly expressed concern over the Fed plan, warning it could lead to a flood of speculative investment funds into emerging economies.

Economies that peg their currencies to reserve currencies will thus face an increased risk of fund inflows, capital market bubbles and inflationary pressure, Jin said.

Those whose currencies float freely, on the other hand, face risks posed by exchange rate fluctuations, rising trade costs and variable economic conditions, he said.

*Cross-border trade settlement in yuan effectively reduces the risks posed by exchange rate fluctuations to China's trade partners, Jin said.

China plans to boost yuan-denominated cross-border trade with other countries 10-fold to a fifth of its total trade, or more than 2.5 trillion yuan (376.7 billion dollars), the paper said, citing Jin, who did not specify a target date.

By the end of September, cross-border settlements in yuan amounted to 197.1 billion yuan between Chinese companies and 43 economies.*"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Taikonaut in space

Chinese Female Taikonaut Identified

"Chinese Female Taikonaut Identified
by Tony Quine
Onchan, UK (SPX) Nov 16, 2010





*Whilst China has not given official details of when it intends to send Captain Wang or her unidentified colleague into space, several statements from leading officials (including Yang Liwei, the first Chinese in space) strongly suggest that they are aiming for the two- or three-person Shenzhou 10 mission, which is currently planned to dock with the Tiangong 1 orbital module in late 2012.*

Sources in China have confirmed the identity of one of the two female Air Force pilots currently vying to become China's first woman in space.

*Captain Wang Yaping, 32, a Transport Pilot in the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF), and another currently unidentified colleague were selected in March, from a pool of fifteen female candidates, and joined five male jet fighter pilots to form China's second taikonaut group.*

Wang had been widely identified in the Chinese media as one of five pilots from the province of Shandong included in the group of fifteen female candidates, but Chinese space officials had refused to name any of the seven new taikonauts actually chosen, even though the names of their fourteen colleagues, selected in 1996 and 1998 are widely known.

*However sources in China, close to the Chinese manned space programme, have recently confirmed that Wang is now being trained at the Chinese Astronaut Training Centre, near Beijing, with another woman pilot.*

Captain Wang was born in the prefecture of Yantai, in Shandong province, in April 1978. Her mother and father are farmers and she is reported to have two sisters. She is married to another PLAAF pilot, Zhao Peng, and probably has a child, as Chinese officials have previously said that only women who have already given birth would be considered for the taikonaut programme.

There are relatively few female pilots in the PLAAF, and as a result their career progress and any notable exploits are often reported in the Chinese media, and Captain Wang has featured in a number of such stories.

She is known to have joined the PLAAF as a cadet in 1997, one of 37 members of the so called '7th Generation' of female pilots, and graduated from Aviation University and flight school in 2001 with the rank of First Lieutenant.

In 2008, she was one of six female pilots who took part in relief flights after a major earthquake in Sichuan Province and later that year, she was reported to have been involved in flights related to cloud seeding and weather modification for the Olympic Games in Beijing. *She has over 1,100 flying hours on her log book.*

Whilst China has not given official details of when it intends to send Captain Wang or her unidentified colleague into space, several statements from leading officials (including Yang Liwei, the first Chinese in space) strongly suggest that they are aiming for the two- or three-person Shenzhou 10 mission, which is currently planned to dock with the Tiangong 1 orbital module in late 2012."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Microsoft to enter China's second-tier city - People's Daily Online* November 16, 2010 

*Microsoft China's Jinan branch office, in Shandong Province*, will be put into operation next month at the soonest, according to the China Business News citing information from the Jinan Bureau of Commerce Saturday.

*The move marks the first time for Microsoft to open a branch office in a second-tier city in China.*

*In October, Microsoft China had signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with the Jinan municipal government on the project, and the two sides are now actively promoting it, said Liang Xubin, chief economic manager of Jinan Bureau of Commerce.*

*Liang did not disclose the project's registered capital, but said the branch will play as a platform enterprise in Jinan which will in no time, attract related firms to the city.*

*"In five-years time, Microsoft will attract over 40 IT and outsourcing companies to Jinan, creating job opportunities for 15,000 people, and bringing revenues of up to 5 billion yuan ($748 million) to the city," added Liang.*

*"Inviting companies like Microsoft to Jinan will help the city boost its outsourcing business and may further promote Jinan to be a first-tier city," he said.*

Source: Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Moving from GDP to PPP - People's Daily Online* November 16, 2010 

*China will join the International Comparison Program next year. That means the country's GDP can be converted to purchasing power parity (PPP) based on internationally-accepted methodology, allowing the economy to be compared with others on a more objective basis, the financial news website Caing.com said on Monday. *

An inter-minister coordination team headed by the National Bureau of Statistics and the Ministry of Finance was formed recently to coordinate the move, it reported. 

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

A frontal view of China's COMAC C919 large-body jet.





Welcome aboard for a guided tour of the C919!





C919 cockpit includes HUD displays for the captain and co-pilot.





A closer look at the C919 cockpit instruments and controls.





The seats are spacious and comfortable.





Visual displays are available for entertainment or business.

China throws down the gauntlet to Boeing, Airbus

"China throws down the gauntlet to Boeing, Airbus
David Pierson
November 17, 2010

*BEIJING: China aims to reshape the global aviation industry with a home-grown airliner, a direct challenge to the supremacy of Boeing and Airbus, the world's only makers of large commercial aircraft.*

The Chinese government has staked billions of dollars and national pride on the effort, with help from big US companies.

*Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China has orders for 100 single-aisle C919 passenger jets from Chinese airlines and international customers. The orders were signed yesterday at the Zhuhai air show in southern China, the state-owned Comac said in a news release.

Customers included Air China, China Southern Airlines and China Eastern, and the aircraft leasing company GE Capital Aviation Services of the US.* No details were given on how many planes each customer ordered or the prices that would be paid.

The partnership with US companies will be on display this week at the air show, where a full-scale mock-up of the 156-seat C919 will be revealed. *It is scheduled for production by 2016.* The fuselage will carry the Comac name but inside the most crucial systems will bear the trademarks of some of the biggest names in Western aviation.

Honeywell International will supply power units, computing systems, wheels and brakes. Rockwell Collins will handle navigation systems. GE Aviation is building the avionics. Eaton Corp is involved with fuel and hydraulics. Parker Aerospace of Irvine is responsible for flight controls.

Powering the aircraft will be two fuel-efficient engines built by CFM International, a company co-owned by GE and the French conglomerate Safran.

*While global supply chains are common in the aviation industry, for this project China has required foreign suppliers to set up joint ventures with Chinese companies.*

By one estimate, air passenger traffic in China is projected to expand by nearly 8 per cent a year for the next 20 years. The country plans to build 70 airports by 2020.

*The plane follows the 70- to 110-seat ARJ21 as the second modern commercial airliner to be developed in China*, a source of huge pride for the country's economic planners, who are determined to become global players in industries such as commercial aircraft.

*The ARJ21, also being built by Comac, has a backlog of about 240 firm orders and options, mostly from domestic carriers but also from GE Capital Aviation Services and Lao Airlines.*

Los Angeles Times, Associated Press"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Foreign investment in China rises 7.9pc


> Agence France-Presse in Beijing
> 5:04pm, Nov 16, 2010
> 
> Foreign direct investment in China rose 7.9 per cent year-on-year in October, the government said on Tuesday, indicating confidence in China's economy continued to improve after a slight lull.
> China attracted US$7.66 billion in foreign investment last month, commerce ministry spokesman Yao Jian told reporters.
> 
> Foreign investment had slowed sharply in August, rising just 1.4 per cent year-on-year compared with an increase of 29.2 per cent in July and 39.6 per cent in June.
> 
> But in September it picked up again, increasing 6.1 per cent year-on-year.
> 
> Yao said foreign companies pumped US$82 billion nto China in the first 10 months of the year, up 15.7 per cent from the same period last year.
> 
> He pointed out that expansion of the nations domestic market was among the factors lifting FDI.
> 
> Foreign investment is shifting from export-oriented sectors to the domestic market and from manufacturing to service industries, he said.
> 
> The data includes investment by overseas companies in industries such as manufacturing, real estate and agriculture but excludes money put into banks and other financial institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*Embraer Sees Rail Competition As A Boon For E-Jets*

By Leithen Francis 
ZHUHAI






Embraer China forecasts that the country will take delivery of 950 regional commercial aircraft over the next 20 years.

For the period 2010-2029 there will be 505 91-120 seat aircraft delivered, 425 61-90 seat aircraft and only 20 30-60 seat aircraft, says Embraer China, which announced its forecast at Airshow China.

Embraer has a joint-venture, with China&#8217;s Harbin Aircraft, that assembles 50-seat Embraer ERJ-145s for the China market. But production is due to end in the coming months and Embraer has applied for approval to switch the Harbin factory&#8217;s production to Embraer 190s.

Embraer VP marketing for China, Guo Qing, says &#8220;the high fuel price [means] the 50-seat aircraft are more expensive to operate so the 50-seat market in China is limited over the next 20 years. A lot of the 50-seater demand will move to 70-seats.&#8221;

He also says: &#8220;The major market over the next 20 years will be the 100 seaters.&#8221;

Guo says: &#8220;There&#8217;s a lot of 150-seat aircraft flying in China that are not achieving the optimum passenger load factor. Many have a passenger load factor of less than 60&#37;&#8221; so these routes would be better served with regional aircraft such as the E-190, he says.

But in China there are still many impediments holding back the growth of regional aviation.

Guo says commercial aircraft that weigh 25t or less are subject to a 23% tax but aircraft that weigh more than 25t, such as the Airbus A320, are only subject to a 5% tax. He also confirms that some congested airports in China encourage airlines to operate larger aircraft in an effort to relieve congestion.

Another concern among Chinese airlines is that the development of high-speed rail in the country will take passengers away from the airline industry.

But in its forecast, Embraer China anticipates that high-speed rail will have no adverse impact on Embraer&#8217;s sales. It says high-speed rail development will be confined to major trunk routes currently served by large commercial aircraft.

Embraer China also says as passenger volume declines on major trunk routes - due to rail competition - some airlines may look to increase frequency on these routes by deploying regional aircraft. &#8220;Smaller aircraft may be instrumental in offering a competitive mode of transport to rail,&#8221; it says.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CardSharp

Martian2 said:


> A potential solution to the problem of printing trillions of dollars by the U.S. government is to bypass the U.S. dollar and resort to Yuan-based trade. Unfortunately, this process takes time.
> 
> AFP: China official suggests wider use of yuan: report
> 
> "China official suggests wider use of yuan: report
> (AFP)  3 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China should reduce its dependence on global reserve currencies, a central bank official has been quoted as saying.
> 
> BEIJING  China should reduce its dependence on international reserve currencies, which have contributed to an "unstable" world monetary system, a central bank official was quoted Monday as saying.
> 
> *Jin Zhongxia, deputy director-general of the People's Bank of China's international department, told a weekend forum that wider use of the yuan currency to settle accounts would help cut risks, the state-run China Daily reported.
> 
> "The existing international monetary system, centered on a small number of reserve currencies, is quite unstable," Jin was quoted as saying.
> 
> Jin expressed concerns about the dollar, whose value has been falling for three months, and US Federal Reserve moves to buy 600 billion dollars of government bonds to boost domestic growth, which could further drive down the dollar.*
> 
> Over-printing of reserve currencies "places emerging economies in a dilemma," he said.
> 
> Chinese officials have repeatedly expressed concern over the Fed plan, warning it could lead to a flood of speculative investment funds into emerging economies.
> 
> Economies that peg their currencies to reserve currencies will thus face an increased risk of fund inflows, capital market bubbles and inflationary pressure, Jin said.
> 
> Those whose currencies float freely, on the other hand, face risks posed by exchange rate fluctuations, rising trade costs and variable economic conditions, he said.
> 
> *Cross-border trade settlement in yuan effectively reduces the risks posed by exchange rate fluctuations to China's trade partners, Jin said.
> 
> China plans to boost yuan-denominated cross-border trade with other countries 10-fold to a fifth of its total trade, or more than 2.5 trillion yuan (376.7 billion dollars), the paper said, citing Jin, who did not specify a target date.
> 
> By the end of September, cross-border settlements in yuan amounted to 197.1 billion yuan between Chinese companies and 43 economies.*"



I believe the Yuan is already traded freely by come of China's neighbour (Malaysia? and others). This may be the first step to a regional reserve currency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn

*China To Have No. 1 Airline Market By 2030*

By Leithen Francis
Singapore






China is set to overtake the U.S. as the worlds largest market for commercial air travel, but the markets huge size also means Western aircraft-makers face a challenge from Chinese state-owned manufacturers wanting a large piece of the action.

Statistics from the FAA indicate U.S. carriers had 704 million domestic and international passengers in 2009, and the forecast is for 1.21 billion by 2030. But the Civil Aviation Administration of China has projected that Chinese carriers passenger numbers will increase from 230 million in 2009 to 700 million by 2020 and 1.5 billion by 2030.

Airbus China President Laurence Barron says for the last five years, sales in China have accounted for 15% of Airbuss total production. This year we have seen a spike up to 20% plus, he says, adding that next year will probably not be dissimilar. The high number of aircraft sales to China reflects the very significant traffic growth in China.

Chinas international traffic suffered last year, due to the global economic downturn, but Barron says domestic air traffic still grew by 22% in 2009. International and domestic traffic growth, combined, is forecast to be over 17% this year, he says, adding that the increase in the Chinese carriers fleets is mostly in narrowbodies such as the Airbus A320. But there are also widebodies, such as the A330-300, flying domestically, he adds.

The government basically controls which aircraft types are bought by airlines in China. Carriers can choose the aircraft they want, but ultimately the government decides which aircraft they get. This is because Chinese airlines dont actually order directly from manufacturers. Rather, the government orders aircraft in bulk, and then allocates them. Carriers with political clout tend to get what they want, but those that dont have strong political connections have to make do with what they can get.

Three state-owned carriers dominate Chinas airline industry, namely Air China, China Southern Airlines and China Eastern Airlines. All three reported heavy losses in 2008, as higher fuel prices took their toll, but the government responded with financial bailouts. These three continue to make use of their political connections to help succeed in China, which follows a centrally planned, rather than a free market, economic system.

Other Chinese carriersmainly those unable to rely on government largessesuffered greatly in 2008 and 2009 and some were forced to merge or shut down. Privately owned East Star Airlines was declared bankrupt in August 2009, making it the first Chinese airline in recent history to close due to financial problems. China Eastern took over Shanghai Airlines, Air China gained control of privately owned Shenzhen Airlines, and Sichuan Airlines Groupwhich is controlled by that provinces governmenttook over United Eagle Airlines, Chinas very first privately owned airline.

Sichuan Airlines Group has since sold a large stake in United Eagle to state-owned aircraft maker Comac, which is using the airline to showcase its products. United Eagle has since been re-branded Chengdu Airlines and is now set to be the launch operator for the Comac ARJ21, having signed a firm order for 30 of the regional jets.

Comac is also working to develop the 150-seat C919, a direct competitor for the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737. Industry executives in China say Comac will use the Airshow China 2010 as a platform to announce its C919 launch customers. The list is likely to include Air China, China Eastern and China Southern, they say. This would be significant as so farthe ARJ21 has only attracted orders from Chinas second-tier carriers.

Chinas desire to promote the C919 and AR21 could hamper Western aircraft manufacturers sales to China, just as Chinas efforts to promote its Xian Aircraft MA60 turboprop have effectively shut out foreign turboprop manufacturers such as ATR. The last time ATR sold an aircraft in China was in the 1990s. It has struggled to gain a foothold partly because turboprops have a bad image in China. But ATR has also failed because Chinese airlines interested in turboprops have faced political pressure to buy local rather than imported aircraft.

A good litmus test for the extent of Chinas protectionism will be the governments decision on whether to let Embraer manufacture its E-190 in Harbin, China. The 90-seat E-190 is a direct competitor to the ARJ21 and if manufactured in China, rather than imported, it will avoid import duties. But whether China is willing to give the E-190 that tax break and let it compete directly against the ARJ21 has yet to be determined.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Construction starts on Yangjiang Nuclear Power Station Unit 3 - People's Daily Online* November 17, 2010 

Construction has begun on the main project of the Yangjiang Nuclear Power Station Unit 3 on Nov. 15. 

*Yangjiang Nuclear Power Station Unit 3 and follow-up units will adopt CPR1000+ technology programs, and it is a national 11th Five-Year Plan key energy construction project. *

*The Yangjiang Nuclear Power Plant in Dongping Town, Yangjiang City, is being built by the China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group with an investment of 70 billion yuan (10.1 billion U.S. dollars). On Nov. 21, 2008, the country began the construction of a nuclear power station in the eastern Fujian Province, with an investment of nearly 100 billion yuan.*

*The plant will have six 1,000-megawatt units with the first unit to begin operation in 2013. All the units will be built by 2017. The nuclear power plant is expected to generate 45 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity annually.*

*The plant will save 16 million tons of coal and reduce carbon dioxide emissions, the most prominent greenhouse gas, by 36 million tons, according to Zhang Guobao, vice minister of the National Development and Reform Commission.*

*Vice Premier Li Keqiang once said that "the construction of nuclear power plants id of great importance to safeguarding energy security, sustaining steady economic growth and building a resource-saving and environmentally-friendly society."*

The development of China's nuclear power plants has entered a crucial phase, Li said in an instruction.

*China plans to develop more nuclear power plants in response to an energy crunch resulting from fast economic growth. The country plans to have 40 million kilowatts of installed nuclear capacity by 2020, which would be 4 percent of projected energy supply or double the current level.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#38463;&#21449; &#25705;&#32645;&#24046;

Western bankers would in no time trigger WWIII if they see any possibility in this happening. However, IMO it's just a matter of time. What's inevitable can't be stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brotherhood

*Nearly half of China's rare earth exports went to Japan - People's Daily Online* November 17, 2010 

*China exported 16,000 tonnes of rare earth to Japan in the first nine months of the year, equivalent to 49.8 percent of its total rare earth exports, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) said Tuesday.*

*The figure was a 167-percent year-on-year rise*, MOC spokesman Yao Jian said at a press conference.

*Exports to the United States increased 5.5 percent year on year to 62 million tonnes during the same period, equivalent to 19 percent of China's total rare earth exports.*

*China exported 32,200 tonnes of rare earth in the first nine months of the year at an average price of 14,800 U.S. dollars per tonne.*

*Yao said the Chinese government has tightened regulations concerning the development, production and export of rare earth out of concern for the environment.*

*China cut its 2010 rare earth export quota 39 percent year on year while rare earth development and production capacities were reduced by 25 percent and 23 percent, respectively, he said.*

*In addition, China has added a 15- to 25-percent export duty on rare earth exports while banning the export of 41 rare earth-related processed products.*

China's restrictive policies have been criticized by Japan, the United States and European countries. They said China's restrictions on rare earth exports violate World Trade Organization rules. China refutes such claims.

*"China's restrictive measures comply with WTO rules*, as the steps were taken in the whole process of exploitation, production and export," Yao said.

China continued to export rare earth in recent years even as environmental pressures grew and resource-depletion approached, he added.

*He said China hopes other rare earth-rich nations will develop their own resources while adding that China is ready to cooperate with other nations to mine and process rare earth in an environmentally-friendly way.*

Rare earth is a key component in the manufacture of high-tech products ranging from computers to airplanes. But mining rare earth is a highly-polluting process.

*With a 90 percent share of the world rare earth trade, China's export quotas are a sensitive issue. In early November, the MOC denied suggestions there would be a drastic reduction in 2011 rare earth export quotas.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*China Outlines Plans for New Light Helicopter*


Avics helicopter manufacturer Avicopter aims to achieve certification for its light commercial helicopter, the AC311, late next year and also complete first deliveries before the end of 2011.

The 2t helicopter, which had its maiden flight on Nov. 8 near the Avicopter Tianjin assembly plant, has already secured orders from Chinese customers, Avicopter president, Wang Bin, told Aviation Week on the sidelines of Airshow China. The customers are the Guizhou city police force and the Tianjin Binhai police force, each with an order for one AC311, he says.

Avicopter hopes to achieve Chinese certification for the AC311 in November 2011, in time for first customer delivery towards the end of next year. He also says Avicopter plans to market the aircraft overseas.

The AC311 is powered by one Honeywell LTS101-700D-2 turboshaft engine. It has a maximum take-off weight of 2.2t and can seat a maximum of six people.

Avicopter says composite materials are widely used on the design of the rotor head, main blades and tail blades.

Wang says the main cabin is made of composite materials, but the tail structure is made of alluminum to keep the price down.

The multi-purpose helicopter can be used, for example, for: law enforcement, search and rescue, flight training, tourism, VIP transport and aerial photography.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Major railway on trial run in central China - People's Daily Online* November 18, 2010 

*A key railway, linking central China' s Hubei Province and southwestern Chongqing Municipality, began a seven-day trial operation on Wednesday.*

*Yichang-Wanzhou Railway, linking Hubei' s Yichang City and Chongqing' s Wanzhou District, is a key part of China' s railway system. After being put into operation, the railway will cut the travel time from Wuhan City, capital of Hubei Province, to Chongqing from 22 hours to five hours, said Zhang Mei, head of the Ministry of Railway' s Center of Engineering Management.*

Also, the travel time from some cities in central and southwest China to eastern Nanjing and Shanghai cities will be cut to five to nine hours, Zhang added.

*The 377-kilometer railway is considered one of the most difficult to build in China as it runs through a rugged region where the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau meets the Yangtze River Plain.*

*The railway includes 159 tunnels and 253 bridges. In the most extreme case, it took nearly six years to drill a tunnel through Qiyue Mountain along the route.*

*Yichang-Wanzhou Railway is also China' s most expensive railway in terms of cost per kilometer. It cost about 60 million yuan to build each kilometer of the railway, compared to 29 million yuan (4.37 million U.S. dollars) for each kilometer of the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, which is also renowned for its construction difficulties.*

*The railway started construction in 2003 and was completed in Aug. 2010. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China's Renewable Energy Industry Beats Out U.S.

Chinas Renewable Energy Industry Has the Capitol Complainers Out in Force


> by Tony DAltorio, Investment U Research
> Monday, November 15, 2010
> 
> My colleague, David Fessler, referenced a recent report from Ernst & Young. In it, it showed America losing its top spot on the renewable energy ladder to China.
> 
> Apparently, the Obama Administration doesnt like that news. In its latest cold war with China over currencies and trade, the U.S. is accusing the other country of unfairly subsidizing its renewable energy industry.
> 
> In other words, Washington is accusing Beijing of helping itself out a bit too much. And if it can prove that, it plans on taking it all the way to the World Trade Organization.
> 
> On the surface, the dispute is over the Chinese governments support for green industries. But really, the U.S. is just mad it lost its title
> 
> China Expands Its Renewable Energy Industries
> 
> Basically, the American government wants to punish China for its renewable energy industry.
> 
> But it might want to focus on its own failures before faulting others successes. Because while Washington has talked a lot on the subject, Beijing has walked the walk.
> 
> Chinese officials may even make more investments on better grid infrastructure and clean-tech industries. And theyre bandying figures around $600 billion.
> 
> You see, they take green technology seriously. To them, renewable energy is a huge step towards their economic restructuring agenda.
> 
> China has pushed hard to close older industrial facilities and build more efficient ones. It plans those efforts  and the larger green industry  to provide new economic growth.
> 
> In fact, of the nine key emerging industries ordained by Chinese policymakers, six are green technology-related. And its wind power equipment effort is already experiencing success.
> 
> The countrys demand in that area has more than doubled in each of the past four years. Its on course to beat its official 30 gigawatts of installed wind power target by 2020.
> 
> At that rate, it will easily surpass the U.S.s capacity.
> 
> The same goes for the solar power industry, where the Chinese have proved adept at mastering new techniques and producing them on a large scale. That has resulted in prices dropping quickly, allowing them to grab a large share of the market away from the U.S.
> 
> The U.S. Slips to Second
> 
> The United States hasnt helped itself either in how it develops new energy technologies.
> 
> For example:
> 
> * Silicon Valley promised to create a new, world-beating solar energy industry.
> * Venture capitalists loved the sound of that, throwing money willy-nilly at new solar start-ups.
> * Most of those newbies were trying out a new technology based on printing thin layers of exotic new materials onto cheap substrates.
> * The resulting panels didnt convert sunlight to power as efficiently as silicon, but they were supposedly cheaper to make and install.
> 
> In the end though, many of them just turned out to be expensive and time-consuming science projects. So now, many thin-film solar companies cant reach the mass production levels they need to properly compete.
> 
> Of course, it didnt help that Silicon Valley vastly underestimated China either.
> 
> At the time, China was using older technology based on silicon cells. And Silicon Valley confidently thought its own methods far superior.
> 
> Yet today, even First Solar (Nasdaq: FSLR), the leader in thin-film solar technology, is feeling the competition, judging from its recent sharp fall in gross profit margin.
> 
> The U.S. Government Blows Hot Air
> 
> Lack of government action has caused the U.S. to lag in renewable energy.
> 
> In fact, many in the American industry are actually angry at Washington. They dont like the administrations overdue recognition that their competitive edge has eroded after years of neglect.
> 
> Mike Eckhart, president of the American Council on Renewable Energy, spoke about the Obama Administrations investigation, saying: The Chinese did what they said they were going to do, and the U.S. didnt. The fact that the U.S. didnt support its renewable energy industry in the same way that other countries did is no grounds for complaining now.
> 
> And while the U.S. points to unfair Chinese policies, Chinese companies cant seem to make much headway here. Just three of their wind turbines in total have sold in the U.S.
> 
> And the towers and blades for those were U.S.-made anyway So I guess it all depends on what your perspective is to determine the definition of unfair.
> 
> Good investing,
> 
> Tony DAltorio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Xinjiang to build 10-million-KW wind power farm - People's Daily Online*November 19, 2010 





A wind farm is seen in Dabancheng, Xingjiang Uygur autonomous region in this October 19, 2010 file photo.(Xin Photo) 

*China will build a 10.8-million-KW wind power farm in Hami in the far western Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region within five years, a local official said Thursday.*

*As a matter of comparison, the installed wind power capacity in Hami was only 100,000 KW last year*, said Guan Baili, deputy secretary general of the Hami Prefecture Committee of the Communist Party of China.

*A 200,000-KW wind power project of China Huadian Corporation has just passed the preliminary review by the local environmental protection bureau. This is just part of a 2-million-KW wind power farm to be built by ten power companies in southeast of Hami.*

*The potential wind power in Hami is estimated at 75 million KW, accounting for approximately 60 percent of Xinjiang's total.*

The wind power boom came as the Chinese government seeks to use more clean energy to reduce over-reliance on electricity generated by polluting coal.

*China also plans to build another six 10-million-KW wind power farms by 2020. The seven bases, including Hami, will have a combined capacity of 90 million KW by 2020, accounting for 60 percent of the country's total.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese economy to see stable growth: OECD - People's Daily Online* November 19, 2010 

*China's economy in 2011 and 2012 will maintain a stable growth rate of 9.7 percent, lower than this year's estimated 10.5 percent, according to the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD). *

*It said China's renewed buoyancy is projected to continue in 2011-2012, as rising domestic demand offsets a renewed slowdown in exports, stabilizing the current account surplus at around 5.5 percent of the economy. *

*China has already been listed as an enhanced engagement country of the OECD, which is considering accepting it as member. So far, a total of 33 industrialized economies belong to the organization.* 

In its latest World Economic Outlook, the OECD also said that acceleration in non-food prices is to be offset by an easing of food price inflation, resulting in the stabilization of inflation at slightly above 3 percent in China this year. 

*The OECD suggested the stability of the domestic economy would be enhanced if the exchange rate policy were more oriented to allowing an appreciation of the yuan against a basket of currencies. *

At a news briefing in Paris on Thursday, Pier Carlo Padoan, chief economist of the OECD, said economic activity in member countries will gradually pick up steam over the coming two years, but that recovery will be uneven and unemployment will remain high. 

*The organization forecast world economic growth would slow to 4.2 percent in 2011 from 4.6 percent this year, before returning to a rate of 4.6 percent in 2012. *

*"We see the recovery ongoing but at a somewhat slower pace," *Padoan told Reuters in an interview. 

With the financial sector returning to normal after the global slowdown, and households and businesses in a position to renew spending and investment, *the main challenge facing governments today is moving from a policy-driven recovery toward self-sustained growth. *

"As the stimulus is withdrawn, governments will have to provide a credible medium-term framework, to stabilize expectations and strengthen confidence, particularly for the private sector," said the OECD. 

Meanwhile, OECD Secretary-General Angel Gurra said: "Enhanced confidence could result in a faster-than-projected recovery." 

*Gross domestic product (GDP) across OECD is projected to rise by 2.3 percent in 2011 and 2.8 percent in 2012. *

*In the United States, activity is projected to rise by 2.2 percent in 2011 and then by 3.1 percent in 2012. *

*Eurozone growth is forecast at 1.7 percent in 2011 and 2 percent in 2012, while in Japan, GDP is expected to expand by 1.7 percent in 2011 and by 1.3 percent in 2012. *

*Emerging markets are expected to grow at a quicker pace than OECD members, helping to lift global trade growth to more than 8 percent annually in 2011 and 2012. *

*But uneven growth within the OECD area, as well as between the OECD and emerging economies, will add to global imbalances, which are among the most significant threats to the recovery. *

*The OECD warns countries against taking unilateral action in response to exchange rate volatility*, and says that international cooperation, notably within the G20 process, will be essential in warding off protectionism. 

*The report also highlights other downside risks that could derail the recovery, including the potential for renewed falls in real estate prices, most notably in the US and the United Kingdom, high sovereign debt in some countries and possible abrupt reversals in government bond yields. *

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThatDamnGood

*China's box office rising to number 2*
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-11-16 13:20

The nation will soon become the world's second largest film market, says a local film mogul.

"The box office gross of 2010 will reach a record 10 billion yuan ($1.47 billion)," according to Han Sanping, chairman of the state-owned China Film Group. He was speaking at a press conference ahead of the release of the blockbuster Let the Bullets Fly, on Dec 16.

"It ranks sixth in the world now and will be next only to the United States in 2011," Han says.

He points out that three new screens have been added every day in China in 2010 and in 2011 the total number of screens is expected to stand at around 8,000.

"While the theaters, screens and viewers are seeing rapid growth, the price of tickets has been falling," he says.

Han also anticipates that in 2011 China will see films that are able to rake in more than 100 million yuan a day.

In December, three blockbusters including Bullets will hit the screens, Han says.

Spearheading the onslaught is Chen Kaige's Sacrifice, a period tragedy about murder, lies, revenge and redemption. It will premiere on Dec 4.

Feng Xiaogang's sequel to last year's smash romantic comedy If You Are the One, will follow Bullets. With renowned writer Wang Shuo on board as scriptwriter and Ge You leading the cast, the film to be released on Dec 22, is widely expected to be a big player during the winter holiday season.

"The three films will significantly up box office earnings in China," Han says.

Of the three upcoming releases, Han speaks most highly of Let the Bullets Fly, a film with a stellar cast of Chow Yun-fat, Jiang Wen and Ge You.

"You will spend two hours watching the film, but more hours to think about it and even longer to discuss it," he says.

Set in the 1930s, the film tells the story of a local official, a bandit and a gangster caught in the chaos of war.

Jiang Wen, who directs the film and also plays in it, says he is ready for the competition from the other two directors.

"Feng did a cameo in my film, and Chen helped with the dubbing," he says. "I hope more good films will hit the theaters. Three are far from enough."

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

*Revenues in China's telecom sector up 6.8&#37;*
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-11-19 08:03

China's telecommunication industry reported core business revenues of 667.51 billion yuan (100 billion U.S. dollars) during the first nine months of 2010, up 6.8 percent year on year, government figures show.

Of this total, revenues from wireless communications hit 465.1 billion yuan, up 12 percent year on year, while revenues from fixed-line business saw a 3.6-percent decline to 202.41 billion yuan, according to figures released Thursday by the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology.

Further, during the first nine months the number of new mobile phone subscribers increased by more than 86 million, bringing the total number of wireless service subscribers to 833.3 million.

During this same period, the number of fixed-line subscribers dropped by more than 12 million, reducing the total number of fixed-line users to around 301.27 million.
Source:Xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*V750 rotary UAV*





The Qingdao Haili Helicopter Manufacturing Co has taken the venerable Brantly B-2B two seat helicopter and developed it into the V750 rotary UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## true_indian

CardSharp said:


> I believe the Yuan is already traded freely by come of China's neighbour (Malaysia? and others). This may be the first step to a regional reserve currency.



Lol.. I wouldn't think any other major economies in Asia would want Yuan as a regional currency though..There's a lot mistrust considering the form of government and also other countries wouldn't want to give China a free hand that US enjoys now. 

Any reserve currency from now on would be neutral to all countries.


----------



## Nomenclature

true_indian said:


> Lol.. I wouldn't think any other major economies in Asia would want Yuan as a regional currency though..There's a lot mistrust considering the form of government and also other countries wouldn't want to give China a free hand that US enjoys now.
> 
> Any reserve currency from now on would be neutral to all countries.



Politics and economics are two things. China has a huge amount of reserves in Japanese Yen for example, which doesn't mean we like their government or anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CardSharp

true_indian said:


> Lol.. I wouldn't think any other major economies in Asia would want Yuan as a regional currency though..There's a lot mistrust considering the form of government and also other countries wouldn't want to give China a free hand that US enjoys now.
> 
> Any reserve currency from now on would be neutral to all countries.



I'll be more blunt and less subtle than Nomenclature and say "idiot..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*High-speed rail on agenda | China Daily*
Updated: 2010-11-22 07:12

*Project part of a plan to boost Southeast Asia transport links*

BEIJING - *Construction of a high-speed rail link between Yunnan province and neighboring Myanmar, part of a project to upgrade transport connections with Southeast Asian nations, will start in about two months, a top rail expert said. *

The line, from Kunming, capital of Yunnan province, to Yangon, Myanmar's largest city, will be 1,920 kilometers long, said Wang Mengshu, an academic of the Chinese Academy of Engineering. Trains will run at about 170-200 km/h once it is completed, he added. 

Wang, who is also a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, has been involved in Chinese high-speed rail projects from the outset. 

*Wang told China Daily that a high-speed rail connection between southwestern China and Cambodia is also under discussion. And an exploratory survey for another route that would link Yunnan and Vientiane, the capital of Laos, is under way. *

*The three new rail connections being developed, along with another linking China and Vietnam, will form a network that is likely to be completed within 10 years, Wang said. *

*"The project, which aims to boost cooperation between China and Southeast Asian nations, will greatly enhance the economic development of China's western regions," said Wang. *

A national rail plan will see the network extended to 120,000 km by the end of 2020 and to 170,000 km by the end of the 2030, Wang said. Upon completion, 60 percent of the country's railways will be located in western China. 

*A Ministry of Railways spokesman said a detailed construction plan to link Southeast Asian countries had not yet been finalized, but confirmed that the ministry has set up working groups with these countries. *

Piamsak Milintachinda, Thailand's ambassador to China, earlier told China Daily that a ministry team went to Thailand in August to gauge the investment environment for a high-speed railway as well as a rail network connecting Thailand, China and other Southeast Asian countries. 

The proposed 240-km high-speed railway in Thailand, estimated to cost about $25.6 billion, would be the first such line in that country and connect Bangkok with Rayong, the industrial base in the east of the country. 

Thailand has long intended to upgrade its network and learn from China's experience in "operating a high-speed rail system", the ambassador said. 

Chinese experts believe that China has the technical ability to carry out the project, but other considerations may come into play. 

"There is no technological barrier to building high-speed railways to Southeast Asian countries but China needs to take profitability into account," said Ji Jialun, a professor with Beijing Jiaotong University. 

Domestic companies are upgrading technology to keep up with innovation and growth in the high-speed rail industry and are well positioned to benefit from increased interest in high-speed rail routes. 

China's high-speed trains have clocked speeds as high as 416.6 km/hour, according to Zhao Xiaogang, chairman of the China South Locomotive and Rolling Stock Corp, the largest listed railway equipment maker in China. 

*"Europe, the United States, Russia, India, Brazil and the Middle East are all mulling over plans to develop high-speed railways, indicating a boom in the industry globally," Zhao said. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to build cloud computing base in Harbin - People's Daily Online* November 22, 2010 

*China will build a complete industrial chain of cloud computing technology and create the "China Cloud Valley" in Harbin, capital of northeastern China's Heilongjing Province over the next three years*. 

In the coming three years, the new industry will have a scale of 3 billion yuan, People's Daily reported on Monday. Cloud computing refers the shared use of resources from several computers facilitated by networks.

*The world's largest cloud computing data centers are mostly located between 40 degrees north latitude and 50 degrees and Harbin's location is similar to that. In addition, Harbin has abundant electric power and water resources, which help to reduce the operating costs, thus Harbin has unique regional advantages in developing the cloud computing industry, said Sun Rao, vice governor of Heilongjiang Province, at the launching ceremony of the cloud computing base on Nov. 18. *

*The "China Cloud Valley" will include a cloud computing center base; an application, innovation and research and development base; and a business incubator base. It will mainly develop industries involved in could computing, such as the Internet of things; software and service outsourcing; film, TV and new media production; and animation production*

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*First phase of Hainan Changjiang nuclear power project started - People's Daily Online* November 22, 2010 

*The Unit 2 of Hainan Changjiang nuclear power project officially started on Nov. 21, which marks the start of the full construction of the first phase of the Hainan nuclear power project. After two units of the first phase of Hainan nuclear power project are put into operation, they will generate 9 billion kilowatt-hours of electricity for Hainan. *

The construction of the Hainan Changjiang nuclear power project was jointly invested in by the China National Nuclear Corporation and China Huaneng Group, the project site is located in the Tangxing Village of Haiwei Township, Changjiang County in Hainan Province and *can accommodate four large-scale nuclear power units.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*China earns newfound respect with Mashair | ArabNews.com*
Nov 20, 2010 00:13 
Updated: Nov 20, 2010 00:46 

MINA: Perhaps the most notable improvement of Saudi Arabia&#8217;s many projects to accommodate Haj pilgrims is the railway that shuttled tens of thousands of people around the holy sites.

*As the modern, high-tech trains picked up and dropped off passengers, they created a newfound respect for Chinese-made products and Chinese-engineering prowess.* Officials said the multibillion-riyal project that was started last year will about triple its capacity from present levels when completed in 2012. Nonetheless, the rail system has already alleviated vehicular traffic around Mina and made travel for many pilgrims a snap.

The Sino-Saudi relationship has been growing over the last decade as China has sought more fossil fuels to power its economic growth. Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah helped realign the nation&#8217;s trade relationships with the implementation of a &#8220;Look East&#8221; policy, which has fostered imports of heavy machinery and construction equipment as well as consumer goods. China has also raised the quality of its exported goods to fight earlier perceptions that its exports were inferior to products manufactured elsewhere.

*&#8220;We would go to shopping malls and ask for Made-in-Germany and Made-in-Japan stuff. We would look down upon Made-in-China stuff,&#8221; said Suleiman Al-Hatrash, a social-sciences teacher at an Abha college. &#8220;We started taking China seriously when we went to the Western countries and saw their shopping malls filled with Made-in-China goods.&#8221;*

However, the state-of-the-art rail system is changing peoples&#8217; perceptions about China almost as fast as it is whisking passengers around Mina.

*&#8220;People couldn&#8217;t believe their eyes when they saw pilgrims being ferried between the holy sites of Mina, Muzdalifah and Arafat,&#8221; said journalist Hadi Fakihi. &#8220;Those who rode the train were gushing about its high-tech aspects. China has overnight become a nation to respect and emulate.&#8221;*

*&#8220;China has won hearts with this successful project,&#8221; said Rashad Husein, vice president of the South Asian Pilgrim Establishment. &#8220;It is the first time China has executed such a massive project in the Islamic world. This will not only bring China and the Muslim world closer; this will strengthen the bond between Saudi Arabia and China.&#8221;*

The technology transfers are not one way. Saudi Aramco, the Kingdom&#8217;s national oil company, has lent refining expertise and resources to oil and petrochemical projects in partnership with Chinese companies. Some less tangible things are being exported back to China as well.

Of China&#8217;s population of nearly 1.4 billion, about 23 million are Muslims. About 13,000 Chinese Muslims performed Haj this year, which included imams, doctors and government officials. Most of the Chinese railway engineers were not Muslims when they arrived in the Kingdom. A special town was set up for them beyond the jurisdiction of Makkah as the holy city is off-limits to non-Muslims. During the course of the construction of the railway, many of the Chinese engineers embraced Islam.

&#8220;That led to even greater love and respect for the Chinese,&#8221; said Ali Al-Harithy, a Saudi businessman conducting commerce with China. He said he also was impressed that the new stronger ties with China don&#8217;t seem to be disruptive to the Kingdom&#8217;s longstanding associations with the United States and Europe.

&#8220;It was America that helped the Arab states discover oil, and ever since ties between Saudi Arabia and the United States have been very close,&#8221; Al-Harithy said. &#8220;For China to create space for itself in this region is phenomenal. This Makkah Metro is world-class, and every single aspect of it was carried out in Chinese factories by Chinese technicians and engineers. It is an engineering marvel. Hats off to the Chinese.&#8221;

*&#8220;&#8216;Made in China&#8217; is no longer a taboo label,&#8221; said Sudanese journalist Hassan Ibrahim. &#8220;It has now earned a halo of respectability.&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*China's top universities group together to use same entrance exam*
2010-11-22 23:12:01

BEIJING, Nov. 22 (Xinhua) -- *Seven prestigious universities in China announced Sunday that they would begin using the same independent exam -- besides the national one -- to test students hoping to gain entrance to them in 2011.*

*The seven are Peking University, Beihang University (Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics), Beijing Normal University, Nankai University, Fudan University, Xiamen University and Hong Kong University.*

Students who want to gain entrance to any of the seven universities will only have to sit one independent exam, according to the joint announcement.

*"This will help lighten the students' load, otherwise they must take several exams for different universities," said the announcement.*

*Passing the exam could result in more than one interview chance, giving the students more opportunities to choose their favorite universities.*

China's college entrance exam system is undergoing reform as universities aim to select students based on independent criteria rather than just using the results of the national exam.

In 2003, Peking University and another 21 universities were allowed to pilot the reform by using their own criteria to independently select five percent of their students.

Now nearly 80 universities across the country have the right to select talented students based on their own exams.

Education experts regard universities selecting students according to independent examinations as conducive to better understanding where the students' talents lie.

Although this may be the case, it has also created problems as students may sit many different exams as they often apply for a number of universities.

To relieve students from such pressures, the national education outline (2010-2020) released in July this year encourages high-level universities to group together to use the same exams.

"It is an inevitable trend for universities' independent enrollment to be united," Xiong Bingqi, deputy director of the 21st Century Education Research Institute, a Beijing-based private non-profit organization on educational policy research.

*The first alliance, which commenced earlier this year, was between Tsinghua University, University of Science and Technology of China, Shanghai Jiao Tong University, Xi'an Jiaotong University and Nanjing University, in this year's independent enrollment examination.*

*This alliance will be enlarged in the next year's university entrance exam with the participation of another two universities, Renmin University of China and Zhejiang University.*

*The two alliances, respectively represented by Tsinghua and Peking universities, matched each other in education quality, according to sources with the admission office of Peking University.*

Meng Qian, director of the admission official at Tsinghua University, welcomed the establishment of the new alliance, hoping that the two alliances would increase exchanges.

He said the two alliances would not worry about student resources. "To promote this kind of reform of China's enrollment system is more important than to compete for students with higher grades," he noted.

*Both alliances opposed aggressive competition, saying that competition should be based on fully respecting students' interests and willingness, not on luring students by offering scholarships worth more.*

*Nowadays more and more excellent high-school students in China are inclined to choose overseas colleges and universities.*

*"Chinese universities should not compete with each other but rather compete with foreign world-class universities in student enrollment," said sources at the Peking University.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China invests 30 bln USD in emission cutting in 5 years - People's Daily Online*November 22, 2010 

*The Chinese government has allocated a total of 200 billion yuan (30.12 billion U.S. dollars) from its central budget for energy conservation and emission cutting from 2006 to 2010, said an official with China's top economic planning body Monday.*

*The fund was expected to generate a total non-government investment of two trillion yuan*, said He Bingguang, a senior official of the Department of Resource Conservation and Environmental Protection at the National Development and Reform Commission.

*From 2006 to 2010, China had made breakthroughs in the scale, technological level, and commercial modeling of the country's green industries*, said He at a press conference concerning the International High-tech Exhibition of Green Industries and Green Economy, to be held in Beijing starting Wednesday.

*The four-day event will be attended by 127 participants, 85 of which are foreign-funded firms. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Stephen King: Who needs who? America and China must avoid making past mistakes again - Stephen King, Business Comment - The Independent

*Who needs who? America and China must avoid making past mistakes again
*


> Western nations look at the recent success of the emerging world with a mixture of admiration, envy and anger
> 
> In some areas of our lives, globalisation is more or less complete. On Friday, for example, I discovered that my birthday had become a major global event. I received unsolicited e-birthday cards from hotels in Qatar and Singapore, and from the Virgin Flying Club. It was all rather anonymous and depressing. In other areas, however, globalisation is in danger of crumbling.
> 
> As Ben Bernanke, the chairman of the US Federal Reserve, noted on Friday, "international policy coordination is especially difficult now because of the two-speed nature of the global recovery".
> 
> Mr Bernanke is absolutely right. Western nations look at the recent success of the emerging world with a mixture of admiration, envy and anger: admiration, because China, India and other nations have pulled millions out of poverty; envy, because while the global policy stimulus has been very effective in the emerging world, high levels of debt have made it a lot less effective in the developed world; and anger because, for many Western policymakers, Mr Bernanke included, the policies pursued by emerging nations &#8211; notably the deliberate undervaluation of exchange rates &#8211; are a major threat to sustainable global economic recovery.
> 
> To emphasise the point, Mr Bernanke invoked the spectre of the 1930s. "In the period prior to the Great Depression, the United States and France ran large current account surpluses, accompanied by large inflows of gold... Neither country allowed the higher gold reserves to feed through to their domestic money supplies and price levels, with the result that the real exchange rate in each country remained persistently undervalued... These policies created deflationary pressures in deficit countries...which helped bring on the Great Depression".
> 
> Today, the equivalents of the US and France are China, Russia and Saudi Arabia &#8211; all of which run large current account surpluses, providing the global offset to America's current account deficit.
> 
> Like the US and France in the 1920s and early-1930s, they're not terribly keen on either a rise in their exchange rates or, instead, a pick-up in domestic money-supply growth and inflation. And, as with the 1930s, the world's deficit nations are struggling with deflation. Last week, the US published its lowest core inflation rate in over 50 years.
> 
> To be fair, Mr Bernanke emphasised that he had no intention of forecasting a return to the conditions last seen in the 1930s. Instead, he wanted to argue that, until and unless the world's surplus nations allowed their currencies to rise, the global economic recovery would remain lopsided, unbalanced and very vulnerable. Eventually, he argued, the two-speed world would become a one-speed world. And he clearly believed that a one-speed world would be stuck in first gear.
> 
> It's at this point that I begin to have my doubts. For all the warnings about the inability to sustain "two-speed" growth, a "two-speed" global economy has been the reality for decades.
> 
> Since the 1950s, East Asia has sustained a per capita economic expansion faster than on any other occasion in human history. Throughout the last decade, the emerging world as a whole has grown at least three times faster than the developed world. And it is this strong, persistent and seemingly resilient expansion that makes me wonder about one of Mr Bernanke's key conclusions.
> 
> In his words, "...a strong expansion in the emerging market economies will ultimately depend on a recovery in the more advanced economies..." Does this still hold true? Not obviously. Two important themes have begun to emerge in recent years. First, strong emerging-market growth is beginning to undermine growth in the developed world. China's hunger for raw materials &#8211; now increasingly being mimicked in other parts of the emerging world &#8211; has left commodity prices high despite the depths of the recession in the West. In the "bad" old days, this would have left the West facing significantly higher inflation but, today, the risk lies more with lower output. Even in the UK, where inflation is too high relative to target, there has been no wage response. Adjusted for inflation, wage growth has been pitifully weak, hindering the pace of both debt repayment and the economic recovery. The level of economic activity remains depressed by past standards.
> 
> Second, the underlying drivers of global economic growth are increasingly coming from the emerging world. It's easy enough to caricature China and other nations as being entirely dependent on exports &#8211; a view that Mr Bernanke is happy enough to support. Yet the data reveal a very different picture. Of the 3.2 per cent increase in world consumer spending recorded in 1998, all but 0.3 percentage points came from the developed world.
> 
> This year, a very different story emerges. Of the 2.4 per cent overall increase in global consumer spending, more than half comes from the emerging world.
> 
> The picture on investment is even starker. Global growth in capital spending has more than doubled since the late 1990s. At the height of the technology boom, capital spending rose at a 6 per cent annual rate, two-thirds of which came from the developed world. This year, capital spending will deliver a 10 per cent gain. Four-fifths of this rise will come from the emerging world.
> 
> *We are witnessing a true revolution in global economic affairs. The engine of economic expansion is no longer to be found in the debt-ridden West. Instead, the emerging nations find themselves in the driving seat of global growth. And as their economies increase in size, so they will increasingly trade with each other.* Why, for example, would a Brazilian company set its sights on selling to US consumers when Asian domestic demand is expanding so incredibly quickly?
> 
> If, though, demand in the emerging world is growing so quickly, why do these countries run current account surpluses? Why do they appear to be saving rather than spending?
> 
> The answer relates to supply and demand. Although consumption and capital spending are both rising very quickly, they are not rising quite as quickly as output.
> 
> China and other emerging nations are producing more than they are consuming and, hence, running current account surpluses. *But does that mean they are dependent on US and other Western consumers?
> 
> Not necessarily.* It's easier, in fact, to turn the argument on its head. Whether they like it or not, Western consumers are increasingly dependent on the low-cost production and ample credit provided by the emerging nations.
> 
> *But this sense of dependency doesn't play well in the West. Whether it's Nobel peace prizes, exchange-rate policies or broader economic rebalancing, the West's voice is falling on deaf ears, partly because the leaders in the emerging world are particularly attuned to the stench of hypocrisy.*
> 
> In the late-1990s, following the Thai baht crisis, the West lectured Asian and other emerging economies over their profligate ways and demanded a period of hair-shirt austerity. With the roles now reversed, the West seemsnot to have the stomach for the medicine that it once prescribed for everybody else.
> 
> Stephen King is managing director of economics at HSBC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to sell 1 million new-energy cars annually by 2015 - People's Daily Online*November 23, 2010

China's setting down the gauntlet for going green on the roads. It's aiming for annual sales of 1 million units of new-energy cars, by 2015*. Under the country's latest plan for the auto industry, to be rolled out at the end of 2010, new energy vehicles will be the top priority.* CCTV reporter Yin Hang discovers how domestic and foreign auto-makers are rising to the challenge.

*The spotlight is beaming down, on China's new-energy car sector.*

*The world's largest auto market is set to promote the use of 20,000 new energy vehicles for public transport, by the end of this year. And by 2015, China aims to sell over 1 million new energy vehicles a year. And the target is pitched at 100 million by 2020.*







China's setting down the gauntlet for going green on the roads. It's aiming for annual sales of 1 million units of new-energy cars, by 2015.

*As of October this year, the country had earmarked 970 million yuan to subsidize new energy vehicles.*

*Xavier Peugeot, global director of Marketing &Communications, Peugeot, said, "We also want to demonstrate that electric cars can be seen in a different way, connected to performance...and I would say high performance."*

*Dai Bingcheng, CEO of Zhongwen Yixing Electric Auto Co, said, "The electric bus sector has become more commercialized, and expanded faster than electric cars. And the electric bus development has attracted more focus from the government, so we believe it's a mature industry."*

But consumers aren't yet convinced. Some say they still prefer traditional energy vehicles.

*By 2020, China is aiming to reduce energy consumption by 50 percent, and slash fuel consumption to 5 liters, per 100 kilometers of travel. The electric bus sector has become more commercialized, and expanded faster than electric cars.*

*An Auto consumer said, "The current electric car market is not mature enough. I'm concerned about the costs of using it and the convenience of car maintenance. So right now I will not consider buying it."*

*Another auto consumer said, "I will not buy an electric car because I'm worried the battery won't last long enough."*

To address these concerns, the Chinese government seems to be armed with all the answers.

Wan Gang, Minister of Science &Technology, said, "In order to improve the current electric car standard system, the Ministry of Science and Technology will work with other ministries to set up a system to cater for electric vehicles."

*By 2020, China is aiming to reduce energy consumption by 50 percent, and slash fuel consumption to 5 liters, per 100 kilometers of travel. By then, it's hoped new energy vehicles will replace 20 percent of traditional cars in China, and electricity will become the main substitute for gasoline.*

Source: CNTV.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Map of high-speed rail link between Yunnan province and neighboring countries* Nov 22 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT
Asia: Poised for a shift


> By David Pilling
> Published: November 22 2010 21:53 | Last updated: November 22 2010 21:53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan club: Women do their morning exercises on the Bund in Shanghai. Markets such as China are ever more profitable for consumer goods multinationals
> We can detect a nascent self-possession the east has not known for many centuries. That is what is new among Asians  elusive, unannounced and unmistakable all at once.
> 
>  Patrick Smith, Somebody Elses Century: East and West in a post-Western World
> 
> A sense of the great shift east could be found this month on Station Parade in the London suburb of Ruislip. At Bainbridges auction house, an anonymous bidder with a Beijing accent stumped up £53m ($85m) for a 16-inch Qing dynasty vase. The purchase, for what is believed to be the highest price paid for a Chinese work of art, forms part of a trend: huge sums of Chinese money are being marshalled to bring the countrys heritage back home.
> 
> How does one calibrate the momentous shift of economic and geopolitical clout towards the east? Symbolised by the rise of China, it is part of a broader movement of capital, innovation and economic muscle to Asia that is, in many peoples reckoning, the most important rebalancing of global wealth and power since America emerged as a new force at the end of the 19th century.
> 
> Does one find this transition in the remarkable growth rates of China, India and Indonesia; in the western levels of income in Japan, South Korea and Singapore; or in the mountains of foreign currency reserves piled up in the vaults of Asian central banks? Should one look for it, instead, in the innards of the Tianhe-1A, the worlds fastest supercomputer, built by scientists not from America or Europe but from China? Or might it lurk in the pitying remark of a senior Indian diplomat who, speaking before President Barack Obamas visit to India this month, said New Delhi needed to spend billions on American aircraft and equipment to help them out with all that unemployment?
> 
> Naturally, it is to be found in all these things and a myriad of other data points, financial league tables and attitudinal changes besides. From sales of vehicles in China, which surpassed those in the US last year, to the rising global presence of companies such as Reliance of India, Samsung from South Korea and numerous Chinese resources groups, there is a palpable sense that the worlds centre of gravity is shifting eastwards.
> 
> Though these shifts have been laid bare by the 2008 collapse of Lehman Brothers, the US investment bank, they started at least 30 years ago with the initial success of Chinas economic reforms, and before that with Japans miraculous industrialisation. Yet even now, when western powers are staring with alarm in the mirror of their own indebtedness and military weakness, the magnitude of this move eastwards may not yet have fully hit home.
> 
> Some of them are just thinking this is a bad fiscal and trade-balance crisis, which surely will shake itself out in five years time and well be back to normal, says Paul Kennedy, a Yale historian who has long forecast the rise of Asia. I just dont think thats right. The dollars role in the world is coming to a rendering of account, theres a shift of naval power to Asia ... and [Asian states] are pretty much convinced that the US is on the way out of Asia, he says. The worlds weights and balances are shifting before our eyes.
> 
> Zbigniew Brzezinski, US national security adviser when Jimmy Carter was president, says: We are dealing with something qualitatively different from what has gone before. It is a general awakening of the far east.
> 
> Before examining the economic, geopolitical and even psychological changes taking place, there are important caveats. First, the rise of China and, behind it, that of India, is not preordained (see chart at bottom). Enormous economic, political and environmental pressures at the heart of both national experiments could yet halt their progress. Breathless predictions in the 1980s that Japan was destined to become the worlds largest economy are a cautionary tale against straight-line projections.
> 
> Second, it is too easy to conflate the rise of China with the rise of Asia. In one sense, the economic upsurge of first Japan, then the Asian tigers, and now China and India is part of a tilt back to a region that accounted for half of world output in the 18th century. Lord Patten, former British governor of Hong Kong, argues that we are witnessing the restoration of a more normal equilibrium.
> 
> But others counter that Asia is a region defined by the west and that, in the words of Amartya Sen, Nobel Prize-winning economist, the way you choose to partition the world makes a difference to the perception of whats going on. Of economic progress in Asia, he says: Am I excited about it, do I think it is a gigantic change? No. That fact, that India and China produced 50 per cent of global GDP in the 18th century, is a fact. But I am not sure it is so interesting. They are big countries.
> 
> The idea of a shift also masks the tensions that are accompanying the emergence of China as a regional colossus. Many Asian countries are fearful of Chinas rise even though their economies are riding on its back.
> 
> Third, these are relative shifts. Britain grew richer throughout most of the 20th century even as its place in the world shrank. The rise of Asia does not necessarily threaten the comfort or security of people in the west, though the narrative of a globalisation in which everybody wins has taken some pretty hard knocks.
> 
> Chris Gibson-Smith, chairman of the London Stock Exchange, has no time for talk of a struggle for power. By the time Chinas economy is as big as that of the US and Europe in dollar terms, he calculates, the global economy will have grown from $58,000bn today to $150,000bn. And if you cant find your place in a $150,000bn economy, well, shame on you.
> 
> Fourth, and related: it would be foolish to write off the US. America still has the best technology, the biggest middle class, the largest and most sophisticated armed forces, the most creative companies and many of the best universities. Its unipolar moment may be over but it could remain the most important power for decades to come. Its not that China has a big hammer and hits America on the head and it disappears from the world, says Mr Brzezinski. Obviously, theres going to be some reshuffling of advantages. But it depends on what we do in America.
> 
> That said, few would deny the relative shift to Asia (and to other parts of the developing world, such as Brazil). Jonathan Garner, Asian and emerging markets strategist at Morgan Stanley, calls it the third transition. Next year, China is set to overtake the US as the biggest producer of manufactured goods by value  only the third change in global manufacturing leadership in 250 years. In 1990, says Mr Garner, China and other emerging markets accounted for just 14 per cent of manufacturing value added. Now, that number is 37 per cent.
> 
> This change is mirrored elsewhere. In 1973, Japan, China and India together accounted for 15 per cent of global gross domestic product in purchasing power parity terms. This year, the three countries will have reached 24 per cent, notwithstanding Japans relative decline. Asia as a whole accounts for around one-third.
> 
> Anthony Bolton, the legendary Fidelity stock-picker who deferred his retirement in order to invest in China, talks about a secular shift east. Not only are four of the worlds top 10 banks by market capitalisation now Chinese, he says, but western multinationals are increasingly tilting their strategies towards Asia.
> 
> In the five years to 2009, for example, emerging market revenues at Procter & Gamble, the US consumer goods company, rose from 23 per cent of the total to 32 per cent. In the first nine months of this year, Citigroup reported $3.5bn of profit in Asia out of roughly $9bn globally. Asian multinationals such as Lenovo, the Chinese company that bought IBMs personal computing business, and Indias Tata Motors, which bought Jaguar and Land Rover, are just two pioneers in what is expected to be a wave of outward Asian investment.
> 
> Asias economic progress underpins growing geopolitical clout. The US military is getting obsessed with China, says Prof Kennedy, adding that the Chinese navy is doubling in size every seven years, at a time when Washington is considering cutting defence budgets. Beijing has become more assertive in pressing its claims over disputed territory, catalysing an arms build-up. India already has one aircraft carrier and is procuring two more. Vietnam, South Korea and Australia are building up their navies. Even Japan, constrained by a pacifist constitution but nervous of Chinas capabilities, is bigger navally than the UK, France and Italy combined.
> 
> Beijing, for its part, has shown it can shoot down satellites and has tested long-range ballistic missiles for potential use against aircraft carriers within a 1,000-mile radius. Lord Patten says China may be overplaying its hand. Im not sure China is handling this all that well. Hide your brightness, bide your time was much better advice than throw your weight around, he says, quoting the entreaty of the late Deng Xiaoping, the Chinese leader who put his country on the road to economic might.
> 
> Diplomacy in Asia is far from united. But over all, the region has carved out a much bigger international role. Shortly before the collapse of Lehman, many leaders of the Group of Seven industrial nations openly scoffed at the idea of enlarging their club. Now, China, India, South Korea, Indonesia and Australia have claimed a seat at global summits and few imagine they will be easily dislodged.
> 
> Since the financial crisis, Beijing has taken to lecturing the US about its loose fiscal and monetary policy and has floated the idea of an alternative to the dollar as a global reserve currency. Newly emerging Asian powers have challenged accepted (western) wisdom on everything from the make-up of the International Monetary Fund to the best way of conducting aid programmes for Africa.
> 
> Patrick Smith, an author on Asian affairs, argues that along with the regions material progress will come something much more profound: self-confidence, and an overcoming of historical resentment born of the regions colonial experience. A new way of looking at the world, when it fully emerges, will affect how we think of everything from the role of the individual in society to the meaning of economic progress and the history of the novel, he says.
> 
> Asias coming contribution to the global debate should not be confused with any glib version of Asian values, a supposed set of common ideas trumpeted by authoritarian governments to justify themselves, Mr Smith argues. But, he says, it would be short-sighted to imagine that the only consequence of Asias historic re-emergence will be a change in the Made in labels on the products we consume. I dont think that Asias rise or advance, its material success, means that anybody has to lose out, he adds. But if the 19th and 20th centuries belonged to the west, the 21st century will be somebody elses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Shanghai's port continues to rank first in the world - People's Daily Online*November 23, 2010 

The Statistical Bureau of Shanghai and Shanghai's border inspection stations jointly issued the Port of Shanghai operational data for October on Nov. 22. In October, the volume of containers, ships and passengers entering and exiting from the port all maintained a large growth over the same period from last year. 

*In the first 10 months of 2010, container throughput at Shanghai Port reached nearly 24 million TEU (twenty-foot equivalent units, a measure of container capacity), which is still more than that of the Port of Singapore. This means the Port of Shanghai has ranked first in the world for three successive months, maintaining its position as the largest port in the world. *

*In October, container throughput in the Port of Shanghai stood at more than 2.3 million TEU, up more than 8 percent compared to the same period last year. According to the statistics by the Waigaoqiao Border Inspection Station, the Waigaoqiao Port Zone completed a throughput of nearly 1.2 million standard containers, one half of the Port of Shanghai's total volume. Its throughput of goods reached 10.3 million tons, equal to that of the same month in 2009. *

According to statistics, the Yangshan Port Zone completed a container throughput of 835,100 TEU in October, up by more than 25 percent compared to the same period of last year, including 337,300 standard water transport containers.

*According to data issued by the Maritime and Port Authority of Singapore (MPA), the Port of Singapore completed container throughput of more than 2.3 million TEU in total in October and nearly 23.6 million TEU in the first 10 months of the year.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Russia quit dollar in trade settlement - People's Daily Online*November 24, 2010 





Premier Wen Jiabao shakes hands with his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin on a visit to St. Petersburg on Tuesday.ALEXEY DRUZHININ / AFP

*St. Petersburg, Russia - China and Russia have decided to renounce the US dollar and resort to using their own currencies for bilateral trade, Premier Wen Jiabao and his Russian counterpart Vladimir Putin announced late on Tuesday. *

*Chinese experts said the move reflected closer relations between Beijing and Moscow and is not aimed at challenging the dollar, but to protect their domestic economies. *

*"About trade settlement, we have decided to use our own currencies," Putin said at a joint news conference with Wen in St. Petersburg. *

The two countries were accustomed to using other currencies, especially the dollar, for bilateral trade. Since the financial crisis, however, high-ranking officials on both sides began to explore other possibilities. 

*The yuan has now started trading against the Russian rouble in the Chinese interbank market, while the renminbi will soon be allowed to trade against the rouble in Russia, Putin said. *

*"That has forged an important step in bilateral trade and it is a result of the consolidated financial systems of world countries," he said. *

Putin made his remarks after a meeting with Wen. They also officiated at a signing ceremony for 12 documents, including energy cooperation. 

*The documents covered cooperation on aviation, railroad construction, customs, protecting intellectual property, culture and a joint communiqu. Details of the documents have yet to be released. *

Putin said one of the pacts between the two countries is about the purchase of two nuclear reactors from Russia by China's Tianwan nuclear power plant, the most advanced nuclear power complex in China. 

*Putin has called for boosting sales of natural resources - Russia's main export - to China, but price has proven to be a sticking point. *

Russian Deputy Prime Minister Igor Sechin, who holds sway over Russia's energy sector, said following a meeting with Chinese representatives that Moscow and Beijing are unlikely to agree on the price of Russian gas supplies to China before the middle of next year. 

*Russia is looking for China to pay prices similar to those Russian gas giant Gazprom charges its European customers, but Beijing wants a discount. The two sides were about $100 per 1,000 cubic meters apart, according to Chinese officials last week. *

Wen's trip follows Russian President Dmitry Medvedev's three-day visit to China in September, during which he and President Hu Jintao launched a cross-border pipeline linking the world's biggest energy producer with the largest energy consumer. 

*Wen said at the press conference that the partnership between Beijing and Moscow has "reached an unprecedented level" and pledged the two countries will "never become each other's enemy". *

Over the past year, "our strategic cooperative partnership endured strenuous tests and reached an unprecedented level," Wen said, adding the two nations are now more confident and determined to defend their mutual interests. 

*"China will firmly follow the path of peaceful development and support the renaissance of Russia as a great power," he said.* 

"The modernization of China will not affect other countries' interests, while a solid and strong Sino-Russian relationship is in line with the fundamental interests of both countries." 

*Wen said Beijing is willing to boost cooperation with Moscow in Northeast Asia, Central Asia and the Asia-Pacific region, as well as in major international organizations and on mechanisms in pursuit of a "fair and reasonable new order" in international politics and the economy. *

*Sun Zhuangzhi, a senior researcher in Central Asian studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said the new mode of trade settlement between China and Russia follows a global trend after the financial crisis exposed the faults of a dollar-dominated world financial system. *

Pang Zhongying, who specializes in international politics at Renmin University of China, said *the proposal is not challenging the dollar, but aimed at avoiding the risks the dollar represents. *

Wen arrived in the northern Russian city on Monday evening for a regular meeting between Chinese and Russian heads of government. 

He left St. Petersburg for Moscow late on Tuesday and is set to meet with Russian President Dmitry Medvedev on Wednesday. 

Agencies and Zhou Wa contributed to this story. 

By Su Qiang and Li Xiaokun, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Acer tablet PC launching on November 23rd with price ranging from $299 to $699. Acer tablet to be backed with an app store.

YouTube - Live from the Acer Tablet Unveiling

Acer Challenges Apple&rsquo;s IPad, Unveils Three Tablet Computers - BusinessWeek

"Acer Challenges Apple&#8217;s iPad, Unveils Three Tablet Computers
November 23, 2010, 11:37 PM EST
By Hugo Miller and Katie Hoffmann

Nov. 24 (Bloomberg) -- *Acer Inc., the world&#8217;s second-largest computer maker, unveiled a lineup of three tablet devices in a bid to challenge Apple Inc.&#8217;s market-leading iPad.

Two of the tablets will be based on Google Inc.&#8217;s Android platform and feature 7-inch and 10.1-inch screens, while the third 10.1-inch-display device will run on Microsoft Corp.&#8217;s Windows software, Taipei-based Acer said in New York yesterday.*

Acer, which also makes mobile phones, aims to grab about 10 percent of the market for tablets that bridge the gap between laptops and smartphones such as Research In Motion Ltd.&#8217;s BlackBerry and Apple&#8217;s iPhone. Apple demonstrated the appeal of such devices by selling 3 million iPads in the first 80 days after the product debuted in April.

The new tablet computers may appeal to price-sensitive consumers, Angela Hsiang, an analyst with KGI Securities Co. in Taipei, said by telephone. &#8220;The debut highlights Acer&#8217;s official entry into the tablet computer market,&#8221; said Hsiang, who rates the stock &#8220;outperform.&#8221;

Acer joins a field dominated by Apple, which had a 95 percent share of the tablet market last quarter, according to Strategy Analytics. Samsung Electronics Co. recently released its Galaxy Tab and RIM plans to release its 7-inch BlackBerry PlayBook next quarter.

&#8220;This is a market that&#8217;s still not fully known, not fully satisfied,&#8221; Jim Wong, Acer&#8217;s head of information-technology products, said yesterday. The company expects 40 million to 50 million tablets will be sold worldwide next year, he said.

*With the 9.7-inch iPad priced between $499 and $829, consumers looking for cheaper devices may be attracted to other tablets below $400, Hsiang said. Still, it will take some time before the new products can significantly add to Acer&#8217;s revenue, she said.*

Hedging Bets

&#8220;It&#8217;s a wide-open market and an opportunity for Acer to make itself better known to a North American market,&#8221; said Roger Entner, head of telecom research at Nielsen Co.

Acer CEO Gianfranco Lanci may be trying to hedge his bets by releasing devices in different sizes. Apple CEO Steve Jobs said last month that devices such as the PlayBook are &#8220;dead on arrival&#8221; because they are too small to compete with the iPad, which has a 9.7-inch screen.

Acer, which trails Hewlett-Packard Co. in global computer shipments, rose 0.5 percent to NT$90.20 at 11:54 a.m. on the Taiwan Stock Exchange. The stock has lost 6.1 percent this year, compared with a 1.5 percent gain by the benchmark Taiex index.

*The two Android tablets will be available in April and the Microsoft device will go on sale in February. All three will offer Wi-Fi connectivity and allow users to surf the Internet using a 3G connection. Wong said the tablets would likely be in the previously stated range of $299 to $699.

Acer yesterday also released a smartphone with a 4.8-inch screen based on Android that they touted as a phone with the &#8220;soul of a tablet.&#8221;*

To contact the reporters on this story: Hugo Miller in Toronto at hugomiller@bloomberg.net; Katie Hoffmann in New York at khoffmann4@bloomberg.net

To contact the editor responsible for this story: Peter Elstrom at pelstrom@bloomberg.net"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's research spending catching up to advanced countries - People's Daily Online*November 24, 2010

*Thanks to unremitting efforts during the 10th and 11th Five-Year Plans, the research and development fund nationwide has reached up to more than 580 billion yuan, accounting for 1.7 percent of the gross domestic product in 2009, according to a government report released on Nov. 22.*

*The report showed that in 2009, there were 46,000 institutions involving 3.2 million personnel nationwide engaged in scientific research and experimental development activities, of which 48.9 percent held a bachelor's degree or above and females accounted for 24.8 percent. *

*If the working hours applied to research were divided up based on a full-time schedule, it would equal 2.3 million people one year, which means China has invested the most human resources into scientific research and experimental development out of any country in the world.*

*According to the report, the research and development fund nationwide was 580.2 billion yuan in 2009, representing 1.7 percent of the GDP and 23 percent average annual growth since 2000. It was 6.5 times higher than in 2000, and China now ranks among the major powers in the world in terms of large research and development expenditures.*

The central government attaches great importance to scientific research and experimental development and gave substantial financial support to markedly improve independent innovation strength. 

*In 2008, the number of scientific papers from China that were accessed by foreign primary search tools SCI, ISTP and EI rose from eighth, eighth and third place in 2000 up to second place, second place and first place of world rankings, respectively.*

*In 2009, there were 52,000 authorized invention patents domestically, 18.5 times higher than in 2000. *

In 2009, the sales income of pioneer products in scaled industrial enterprises was around 6.6 trillion yuan, which was seven times higher than in 2000, and new product export volume was more than 1.1 trillion yuan, 6.7 times higher than in 2000.

*Despite significant achievements, gaps still exist. China's overall research and development input was still not of a scale comparable to the world's leading countries, which devote about 3 percent of GDP to research compared to Chinas 1.7 percent. *

Expenditures on basic research and applied research were still relatively low compared with developed countries, which spent between 10 percent and 20 percent, showing China's insufficient solid foundation of technological development and original innovation capacity. 

*At the same time, the government needs to focus on the lack of independent research and development capabilities of domestic enterprises. In 2009, there were only 1,893 large and medium-sized industrial enterprises, which held 14,277 patent licenses, representing 4.7 percent of the total enterprises.*

The report was jointly issued by six governmental branches, including the National Bureau of Statistics, the Ministry of Science and Technology, the Ministry of Education, the National Development and Reform Commission, the Ministry of Finance and the National Defense Science and Industry Bureau.

By Li Mu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

SCMP
HK$10b university hub planned for border loop


> *24,000 students will study at up to four tertiary institutions
> *Joyce Ng and Elaine Yau
> Nov 24, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An uninhabited pocket of land polluted by toxic mud will be turned into a hub for higher learning, according to the Planning Department.
> Up to four new tertiary institutions may be built on the Lok Ma Chau Loop, a swathe of land that will also feature research and development facilities and a nature conservation area, it said. Officials yesterday disclosed details of the plan for the 870,000-square-metre area, which belongs to Shenzhen but is managed by the Hong Kong government. At least five local universities have expressed interest in opening new campuses there.
> 
> "*The site is ideal for training talent for the Pearl River Delta so that it can compete with the Yangtze River Delta, which has a lot more tertiary institutions*," said deputy director of planning Ling Kar-kan.
> 
> The loop was carved from Shenzhen's territory during the straightening of the Shenzhen River in the 1990s. Controversy has dogged the site. Developers wanted full-scale building while environmentalists fought for its conservation after cleaning up the toxic mud from industrial waste discharged into the river. The new plan will disappoint both groups. The result of a joint study by the Hong Kong and Shenzhen governments, it will be open for public consultation until January.
> 
> Ling said the loop could produce a floor area of 1.2 million square metres for the new education hub. More than half the space, or 720,000 square metres, will be reserved for educational facilities. That space should be enough for one to four institutions to set up a new campus or faculty, or even a new university, Ling said.
> 
> The facilities, to open no sooner than 2020, will accommodate 24,000 students, half of whom will live in dormitories on the site. Building the infrastructure is expected to cost about HK$10 billion. It will include new roads, sewage treatment plants and possibly a light-rail system. Hong Kong will pay for most of that but is in negotiation with Shenzhen over possibly sharing the cost.
> 
> A University of Hong Kong spokeswoman said it had already handed in a development proposal for the site. "We are interested in setting up a school zone in Lok Ma Chau," she said.
> 
> "We are waiting for the results of government research. [The proposal] could help HKU further its development in teaching and research."
> 
> Chinese University said the site's geographical proximity to Shenzhen made it ideal for its expansion plan. "*We have always hoped to make use of this edge to help cope with the demand for talents from Hong Kong, Shenzhen and the Pearl River Delta*," a university spokesman said.
> 
> The University of Science and Technology, Baptist University and the Polytechnic University, along with several educational institutions based in Shenzhen, have expressed interest. Ling hopes to attract interest from overseas universities, as well.
> 
> *The rest of the loop will go to hi-tech research and development, and creative industries. Buildings on the loop will be restricted to 15 storeys or less. To be a low-carbon area, only electric cars and bicycles will be allowed in. The loop will be linked to the Lok Ma Chau boundary control point with a road or light rail system*, which will make it a 10-minute journey for commuters to travel to the hub from the control point.
> 
> An ecological zone, intended to be a no-go area, will be created along the edge of the loop to preserve the flight paths of migratory birds.
> 
> Areas adjoining the loop - covering 182 hectares of land that contain villagers, hills and fish ponds - will see small-scale, commercial developments such as restaurants, shops and guest houses. Across the border, a similar-sized site in Shenzhen, including the Huangguang and Futian ports, will have offices, hotels, exhibition venues and research facilities to support the education hub.
> 
> Public forums will be held in Hong Kong and Shenzhen to collect public views.



Looks good. Perhaps my future children will study there one day  Notice that they are really transparent about the fact that the Pearl River Delta should compete with the Yangtse River Delta (Shanghai region).

Making these two regions competing against each other certainly must be valuable to the country, and even the world

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## no_name

They will need to make sure the contractors actually make the environment safe and non-toxic for students and not do a half-*** job or cut costs.


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

US group gives China details of nuclear technology


> By Leslie Hook in Beijing
> Published: November 23 2010 21:12 | Last updated: November 23 2010 21:12
> 
> Westinghouse Electric has handed over more than 75,000 documents to its Chinese customers as the initial part of a technology transfer agreement that it hopes will secure the companys place in the worlds fastest-growing nuclear market.
> 
> The documents relate to the construction of the four third-generation AP1000 reactors that Westinghouse, a US nuclear company controlled by Toshiba of Japan, is building in China.
> 
> Westinghouse won the hotly contested bid to build the AP1000 reactors in China partly because of the technology transfer element of the contract, according to the World Nuclear Association.
> 
> Foreign companies, with the backing of a growing number of their governments, have become increasingly critical of Chinas demand for technology in return for winning contracts.
> 
> Technology transfer is a key issue for the nuclear industry, not only for safety reasons but also because Beijing wants cutting edge technologies to further its ambitious agenda of nuclear growth.
> 
> China has 23 reactors under construction and a further 120 proposed. Beijing has embraced nuclear energy to lessen reliance on fossil fuels.
> 
> Jack Allen, president of Westinghouse for Asia, told the Financial Times that the company has no guarantees of its role in China once the four AP1000 reactors were completed.
> 
> We dont expect that we will walk away at the completion of these units and not participate in the [nuclear] programme, but there are no guarantees.
> 
> Westinghouse is pursuing a strategy that many foreign companies have tried before in China: handing technology to local counterparts, and betting that it will be many years before they can match it.
> 
> However, Germanys Siemens and Japans Kawasaki shared their high-speed rail technology with Chinese state companies, only to see them quickly digest the information and turn themselves into competitors.
> 
> Our experience has been in the past that you cant just give people drawings and manuals and they become proficient in a year or two years, said Mr Allen.
> 
> Many of the exchanges we have worked on with other countries have gone on for 20 years, as with the Korea experience, so we continue to share and enhance and exchange technology and understanding.
> 
> *Westinghouse has had technology transfer agreements with other countries including Italy, Spain and France*.
> 
> He suggested that the technology transfer agreements were designed in such a way as to prevent copying. The formulation of these technology transfer agreements did anticipate most of that, he said when asked about the possibility of Chinese copying Westinghouse designs, a problem that other foreign companies in China have encountered.
> 
> The complexity of the nuclear industryas well as the extremely high bar for safetymakes nuclear the ultimate test case for the ability of Chinese companies to absorb and copy nuclear technology from overseas.
> 
> In a lot of other industries we have seen this strategy not work very well because China has emerged as a competitor. But for nuclear we dont know how much time China will take to master the technology and emerge as a competitor, said Rajesh Panjwani, regional head of power research for CLSA, a Hong Kong-based brokerage.
> 
> Westinghouse Electric is in the process of bidding to build four AP1000 reactors in the UK.
> 
> We see a huge buildup in nuclear energy in the next 10 years, say Zhou Xizhou, associate director at IHS Cera in Beijing. He calculates that the AP1000 is the basis for just over 30 per cent of the nuclear reactors that are in the pipeline in China, including units under construction, approved and planned.
> 
> *Westinghouse has shared technology with customers before. Ive been with Westinghouse over 40 years and in my early days we were exchanging technology with the French, Mr Allen said when asked about the possibility of Chinese copying of Westinghouse technology.*



Nuclear power is the way to go

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*Chinese software industry revenues surge 29.9 pct on-year in first 10 months: MIIT *
2010-11-24 19:31:14

BEIJING, Nov. 24 (Xinhua) -- China's software industry revenue in the first ten months surged 29.9 percent year on year to 1.09 trillion yuan (160.3 billion U.S. dollars), the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology (MIIT) said Wednesday.

In the January-to-October period, the industry's revenue was more than ten times that in the same period of 2001, equivalent to an annual growth rate of 38 percent over the period, the MIIT said in a statement on its website.

In the first ten months, the industry's revenue accounted for 18 percent of all revenue in the China's electronics and information technology sector, compared with six percent in 2001, according to the statement.

Revenues of software-related services, including information technology consulting services and other value-added technological services, grew faster than those of software products.

In the period, software-related services accounted for 22.2 percent of the revenues of the whole software sector, up from 6.6 percent in 2001, while software products accounted for 34 percent, down from 68 percent in 2001, according to the statement.

In the period, China's software sector exports grew 24.6 percent year on year. The growth rate was 17.5 percentage points lower than that in the same period of last year due to reduced international demand and the appreciation of the Chinese currency, the renminbi, the MIIT said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aeon

*China to launch communications satellite *
2010-11-23 23:55:21

XICHANG, Sichuan, Nov. 23 (Xinhua) -- China will launch a communications satellite, "Zhongxing-20A", at an appropriate time in coming days, the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province said in a statement Tuesday.

The satellite will be carried by a Long March 3A carrier rocket, said the statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Huawei takes gold medal for data gridlock solution - People's Daily Online*November 25, 2010 

Car owners know too well the frustrations of traffic congestion, but another form of gridlock can bedevil even those indoors.

Widespread use of computers and increasingly innovative online business models are pushing data traffic beyond the limit of even large-volume servers.

Service providers and in-house computer departments are often required to buy new equipment to keep up with the torrid pace.

Yet routers created by Deng Chaojun, director of hardware development at Huawei, create a new path around congestion.

Known to professionals as in-service expansion, the patented technology can increase data capacity on existing servers.

The most difficult part of the technology is how to accurately compile data on the main server, as well as between routers, Deng said.

To date, the 1,200 Huawei NE5000E routers serving the Internet have earned Huawei more than 2 billion yuan ($301 million).

The technology brought Deng a China Patent Award gold medal and a national award for technological progress.

He attributed the honor to his research team and support from the company.

"I learned how to turn an idea into a reality at Huawei," Deng said. "Different from research in a university that focuses on resolving a technical problem, we also consider how the solution can bring market value."

"Our company encourages innovation," he said.

"If you have an idea that is really good for the company yet your direct supervisor cannot see its value, you can submit your proposal to higher-level management all the way to the top," he added.

Sometimes for the innovation it is not an invention, but insight into a trend.

Deng said while he was researching other technology - information exchange about 12 years ago - he wondered about a time when data flow could overwhelm routers.

He found a solution, developed a model and applied for a patent in 2000. Few people in China then thought about the coming explosion of data on the Internet.

In 2007, the NE5000E router using his patented technology was commercialized.

"It is a really core technology and usually takes a graduate three to four years to understand," said the scholarly creator.

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Wireless broadband to cover Beijing's urban and rural areas by 2015 - People's Daily Online*November 25, 2010 

*The construction of an urban high-speed information network will be completed in the end of 2012. And by 2015, wireless broadband will cover Beijing's urban and rural areas and form the basis of the city's Internet of Things network. These would be the new achievements brought about by the construction of "Smart Beijing." *

*At the Beijing-Hong Kong Smart City Construction Exchanges Fair on Nov. 24, Beijing introduced the status and future development trends of Smart Beijing construction and the application of the emerging technologies and industries, such as cloud computing, to Hong Kong. There were agreements on seven Beijing and Hong Kong cooperation projects in information technology signed at the meeting amounting to 150 million.*

*Zhu Yan, director of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Economy and Information Technology, said Beijing is currently entering a post-industrial era. Smart Beijing will bring new development opportunities to Beijing in the information infrastructure. *

Zhu said high-speed broadband will enter family homes and companies, the upgrade of high-definition interactive digital television networks will be completed and wireless broadband will cover urban and rural areas in Beijing. 

*It is reported that Beijing will soon release the "Smart Beijing Platform for Action," which covers more than 60 projects, including intelligent transportation, electronic medical records, telemedicine, smart home, e-commerce and so on. *

In addition, Beijing will also promote electronic medical records and telemedicine as well as smart grids and build home energy automatic management systems. The city government will provide smart home devices to ordinary families, establish child protection services systems and popularize elderly care and emergency response remote systems.

*In the future, Beijing will speed up large-scale operations in cloud computing and the Internet of Things industries, cultivate 10 world-class information enterprises with international influence and more than 10 billion yuan of operating income. By 2012, the city's current e-commerce trade volume will increase from nearly 300 billion currently to 500 billion yuan.*

By Yan Meng, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to build more gas reserves in 11 areas - People's Daily Online*November 25, 2010 

*China has recently decided to build a number of natural gas reserve facilities in 11 areas*, namely Pingdingshan and Wenliu in Henan Province, Changchun in Jilin Province, Liaohe in Liaoning Province, Daqing in Heilongjiang Province, Ordos in Inner Mongolia, Yanling in Hebei Province, Huai'an in Jiangsu Province, Qianjiang and Yingcheng in Hubei Province, and Anning in Yunnan Province. 

*At present, China has altogether four gas storage projects that are newly built or still under construction, located in Tianjin, Beijing and Jiangsu, which are slated to start operation by 2012. *

*Boosting the gas storage capacity is one of the country's important energy development strategies. A source close to the projects said that the National Energy Administration requires the domestic gas reserve to cover 20 percent to 25 percent of China's annual gas demand so as to ensure stable gas supply. *

*China Petroleum Planning and Engineering Institute predicted that China's demand for natural gas will reach 350 billion to 400 billion cubic meters by 2020, indicating that the domestic natural gas reserve should reach 70 billion to 100 billion cubic meters by then.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

Bird's-eye view of only one China Strategic Petroleum Reserve (SPR) storage site





A vigilant guard at a China SPR site

- Oil & Gas Journal

"China works to double SPR capacity by 2013
Oct 4, 2010
By Liutong Zhang and Kang Wu

*China is moving quickly on construction of its Phase II strategic petroleum reserve and FACTS Global Energy believes most SPR Phase II sites will come on stream by 2012-13, doubling China's SPR capacity. China will also expand commercial crude storage capacity by about 18 million cu m (about 113 million bbl) by end 2012.*"

China to bolster oil reserves

"China to bolster oil reserves
By Sun Xiaohua (China Daily)
Updated: 2009-03-02 07:54





China is accelerating the build-up of its oil reserves to avoid the economic dislocations the country suffered in 2008 from fluctuations in the world oil price.

China's National Energy Administration (NEA) recently released a plan to build nine large refining bases in coastal areas over the next three years, sources with the China Petroleum and Chemical Industry Association said last week.

The plan involves building three 30-million-ton refinery bases in three cities (Shanghai, Ningbo and Nanjing) in China's economically dynamic Yangtze Delta and six 20-million-ton bases in other coastal areas from Tianjin in the north to Guangzhou in the south. It will also facilitate major joint-venture refinery projects between Chinese companies and partners from oil-producing countries such as Venezuela, Qatar and Russia.

The refinery scheme is part of China's plan to bolster its oil inventories. The NEA announced at a national energy conference in early February that China will, in addition to the current four strategic petroleum reserve (SPR) bases, build eight new ones by 2011. The program will increase China's strategic crude reserve capacity to 44.6 million cu m, or 281 million barrels.

The country will also increase its refined oil reserve to 10 million tons by 2011, a source familiar with the stockpile plan told China Daily in February.

"China's attentiveness to its oil reserve capacity has grown in tandem with its rising dependence on imported oil," said Pan Jiahua, an expert with the Chinese petroleum society.





This undated file photo shows an oil reserve base in eastern China's Zhejiang province. [Asianewsphoto] 

China, the world's second largest oil consumer, relies on imports for about half of its oil needs. It imported 178.9 million tons of crude oil in 2008, up 9.6 percent from the previous year, according to the National Development and Reform Commission.

The country's lack of strategic oil reserve became a pressing concern during the steep oil price surge from 2004-07, when the Chinese government and state energy companies were left at a disadvantage compared to other major oil-consuming countries. China's national oil inventory reportedly covered only 21 days of its economy's need. Reserves in other countries, such as Japan and the United States, were enough for 100 days.

"China's construction of SPR started pretty late. The country's rising reliance on imported oil and the sharp fluctuation in world market made it a strategic issue," said Pan.





NEA's chief Zhang Guobao said in February that China still "badly needs" energy. His administration plans to ensure a 200-millon-ton domestic annual oil output from 2009-11 but the trend of growing dependence on imported oil will remain. China is expected to import 60 percent of its oil in 2020.

Taking advantage

"The country should take advantage of falling global energy prices to increase its oil reserves," Zhang wrote in a signed article in the official People's Daily in January.

Where China's new eight SPR tanks will be built so far remains unannounced, although there has been a lot of guesswork. All four existing SPR bases are in coastal areas but Pan said some of the new ones will likely be built in the hinterland.

The government's decision to increase oil inventory seems well-received across China. A recent web survey by People's Daily of 2,569 participants, showed 98 percent of them agree China should buy more oil now at a relatively low price. Surveys by other major Chinese portals showed similar results.

But China cannot simply take advantage of attractive prices and store as much oil as it wants because its current reserve capacity is not commensurate with its energy appetite.

Customs statistics shows China's crude imports in January even fell 7.99 percent year-on-year. A slowing economy bears most of the blame but analysts said the country's limited capacity also played a role.

Zhao Youshan, head of the petroleum distribution committee of the China General Chamber of Commerce, an industry group, recently submitted a proposal to oil-related government agencies, calling for using tanks controlled by private companies to store more cheap oil.

Zhou said in his proposal that China's more than 600 private oil companies have 230 million tons worth of storage tanks, almost ten times the capacity of the eight new SPR tanks combined.

China has massive private oil storage facilities, built up by oil companies since China opened its oil markets to private operators in the mid-1990s. But State companies, mainly China National Petroleum Corp (CNPC) and China PetroChemical Corp (Sinopec), basically control oil-importing licenses and hundreds of private oil distributors and refiners are currently sitting on empty tanks.

Zhou said in his report that the industry slump last year has left many private oil companies broke and that some of the survivors are struggling with the high maintenance cost of empty tanks.

Using idle private tanks for national oil reserves could be a win-win situation; the country can cheaply increase storage capacity and private companies can use the extra business to pull through the recession, according to Guan Qingyou, an energy expert at Tsinghua University.

But some analysts said the involvement of private companies in SPR is not likely soon, as the government needs to make sure this is done the right way.

"If import licenses are issued to private companies and there is no proper management, that could lead to speculation and oil market disorder and even threaten national security," said Tong Lixia, a Ministry of Commerce researcher.

'So the government has to weigh the pros and cons very carefully.'"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*China launches communications satellite *
2010-11-25 14:00:16





XICHANG, Sichuan, Nov. 25 (Xinhua) -- China successfully launched a communications satellite, "Zhongxing-20A", at 12:09 a.m. Thursday from the Xichang Satellite Launch Center in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

"Zhongxing-20A" would help improve the country's radio and television broadcasts, said a statement from the center.

The satellite was sent by a Long March 3A rocket into the preset orbit.

It was the 135th launch of China's Long March series of rockets since April 24, 1970, when a Long March-1 rocket successfully sent China's first satellite, Dongfanghong-1, into space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Central gov't allocates 11 bln yuan more for rural education - People's Daily Online*November 25, 2010 

The central government recently allocated an additional 11 billion yuan in order to further advance the fund guarantee system for rural compulsory education in addition to the 64 billion yuan of funds appropriated earlier in 2010, according to the Ministry of Finance website. 

*The extra funds will mainly be used in two areas. First, they will be used to raise the basic standards of the public funds for rural compulsory education by 100 yuan per student. Under the new standards, the annual public funds for rural compulsory education will reach 450 yuan per primary school student and 650 yuan per junior middle school student in eastern regions and hit 400 yuan per primary school student and 600 yuan per junior middle school student in western and central regions. *

*Furthermore, to address the difficulties in the operation of small rural primary schools, rural primary schools with fewer than 100 students will receive the amount of public funds allocated to 100 students. The 15 billion yuan of extra funds will be covered by fiscal budgets, including 9 billion yuan from central budgets. *

*The funds will also be used to raise the standards of daily allowances to rural boarding-school students who are receiving compulsory education and are from low-income households in the central and western regions by one yuan per recipient, so the standards of annual allowances will reach 750 yuan per primary school student and 1,000 yuan per junior middle school student. About 12 million students in the central and western regions will benefit from the total of 1.5 billion yuan allowances allocated by the central government.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*China's 2010 crude steel consumption to hit 596 million tonnes: steel association *
2010-11-28 08:29:20

BEIJING, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- *China's apparent consumption of crude steel is likely to reach 596 million tonnes this year, a year-on-year increase of 5.6 percent, according to a steel association official.*

Apparent consumption represents the sum of net imports and output, and can be used to estimate real consumption excluding inventory.

Luo Bingsheng, deputy head of the China Iron and Steel Association, expected the country's crude steel output to climb 8.2 percent this year from one year earlier, to reach 624 million tonnes.

Luo further noted that a rising investment in 2011 would result in an increase in China's steel demand.

*If the year-on-year growth of the country's social fixed assets investment maintained itself at around 20 percent next year, China's crude steel apparent consumption would see an annual increase of 40 million to 50 million tonnes next year, said Luo.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*Chinese private firms emerge from economic doldrums: prosperity index *
2010-11-27 15:00:41

HANGZHOU, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese private enterprises have emerged from the doldrums of the global economic slowdown, according to the country's first private business prosperity index released Saturday.

*The Zhejiang Private Enterprises Prosperity Index (ZEPI), issued by the industry and commerce bureau in east China's Zhejiang Province, put the comprehensive status of the private sector in the third quarter at 121.25 points, based on the benchmark of 100 points for the last quarter of 2007.*

*The index compiled from official statistics and a survey of 1,644 private companies in the province suggested the worst time appeared in the first quarter of 2009, when the index was at 89.46 points.*

Yao Jun, statistics official with the bureau, said the ZEPI had been continuously rising since then.

Zhejiang with 82 percent of its 781,969 registered firms privately owned has one of the country's most vibrant private economic sectors.

During the global economic slowdown in 2008 and 2009, thousands of private firms in Zhejiang closed. However, the number of new registered firms exceeded 86,200 in the first 11 months this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TechLahore

I love keeping up with global development news, but frankly, it is impossible to keep up with all that is happening in China. I don't think mankind has seen such rapid infrastructure development at such large a scale ever in the history of the world. It's absolutely unbelievable. We have a lot to learn from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

TCL bets on 3-D TVs to crack mainland, overseas markets


> TCL bets on 3-D TVs to crack mainland, overseas markets
> Sophie Yu in Guangzhou
> Nov 29, 2010
> 
> Mainland household appliance maker TCL (SEHK: 1070, announcements, news) Corp is shifting to lucrative high-end products such as 3-D and LED-backlight LCD televisions and expanding the brand overseas.
> Sales of LED televisions are rapidly rising on the mainland, the company's chief sales officer Hao Yi said.
> 
> Of all its flat panels, the percentage of LED televisions sold has increased from 10 per cent at the start of the year to 30 per cent. "The rate will rise to 50 per cent next year," he said. "LED is the future of the TV industry."
> 
> An LED, or light emitting diode, is a lighting component. Their tiny size means televisions that use them can be much thinner - only two to three centimetres - than other LCD screens.
> 
> TCL is also one of the first manufacturers making and selling 3-D TVs that do not need glasses to watch.
> 
> During the Asian Games in Guangzhou, TCL organised 3-D screenings of two soccer games - China and South Korea, and Kuwait playing the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> "As most families don't yet have 3-D TVs, we wanted to popularise the idea of this product," Hao said.
> 
> Sales of 3-D televisions are being held back by the limited content on offer and their prohibitive price.
> 
> But the general manager of the company's branding department, QC Liang, believes the technology will take off on the mainland next year as the price falls to a level nearer the cost of a 2-D screen.
> 
> "As the technology becomes more commonplace and the cost drops, 3-D televisions will be only 1,000 yuan (HK$1,162) or 2,000 yuan more expensive than a 2-D TV of the same size," Liang said.
> 
> The State Administration of Radio, Film and Television said in September it will launch a trial 3-D channel next year to help boost content.
> 
> The overseas market is also on TCL's radar. It already sells its products worldwide and has factories making televisions and mobile phones in Vietnam, Thailand, Indonesia and the Philippines.
> 
> Nearly half of the company's total revenues in the first nine months came from the international market, Hao said, adding that overseas acquisitions could be a possibility if the right opportunity comes along.
> 
> TCL's sales volume in overseas markets was 14.25 billion yuan for the first nine months - an increase of 40 per cent from a year ago. Europe and the US have proven the biggest challenge as the firm tries to take on better known brands in those markets.
> 
> But it is developing fast in North Africa and the Middle East. "The turnover in North Africa and the Middle East is triple that of the last year," Hao said.
> 
> He believes sponsorship of the Asian Games will help TCL, or The Creative Life, to boost its presence in Asia. The company paid a "nine-digit sum" to sponsor the Games, Liang said, and it has spent even more on publicity and promotion - including a TCL theme park - since 2008.
> 
> But it has not been plain sailing for TCL, which is currently embroiled in a lawsuit in France's Commercial Court of Nanterre.
> 
> The liquidator of a subsidiary, TCL Thomson Electronics (TTE), that TCL closed in 2007 is seeking about 655 million yuan for an alleged misappropriation during its insolvency. TCL's profit for the first three quarters this year was 195 million yuan.
> 
> TCL holds about 60 per cent of TTE, with the rest owned by European television maker Thomson. It was set up in 2004 but filed for bankruptcy in 2007 because of substantial losses. The first summary hearing will be on January 11.




CR Cement embarks on expansion course


> Lending curbs not stopping mainland company from doubling production capacity
> Toh Han Shih
> Nov 29, 2010
> 
> 
> Calls to curb the massive loan growth on the mainland are not stopping China Resources (SEHK: 0291) Cement Holdings from building what will become possibly the world's biggest cement plant and doubling production capacity.
> "By 2012, we will have the world's biggest cement plant in Fengkai," said the company's strategic development director, Max Yu Zhongliang.
> 
> 
> The state-owned firm's plant in Fengkai, Guangdong, started operation last year. Its annual production capacity is four million tonnes, which would double to eight million tonnes in January, Yu said.
> 
> By 2012, the plant would have an annual production capacity of 12 million tonnes of cement, 9.3 million tonnes of clinker and 4 million tonnes of concrete, he said.
> 
> Currently, the largest cement plants in the world have annual production capacity of 10 million tonnes, and there are four plants, all on the mainland. Three are owned by Anhui Conch Cement (SEHK: 0914). The fourth, in Pingnan, Guangxi, is owned by China Resources.
> 
> The total investment in the Fengkai plant is 5.5 billion yuan (HK$6.4 billion), with 1.4 billion yuan yet to be invested, Yu said.
> 
> "We have no problem obtaining bank financing," he said.
> 
> People's Bank of China adviser Xia Bin has called for a slowing of the nation's loan growth to reduce the excessive liquidity fuelling inflation.
> 
> New loans totalled 9.5 trillion yuan last year, which would fall to 7.5 trillion yuan this year and 6.5 trillion yuan next year, Yu said. "There will still be loan growth, but slower growth."
> 
> From June to 2012, China Resources would almost double its annual production capacity from 36.7 million tonnes of cement to 70 million tonnes, 20.2 million tonnes of concrete to 42 million tonnes and 25.2 million tonnes of clinker to 55 million tonnes, Yu said.
> 
> "In future, mergers and acquisitions are definitely the way to expand our production capacity. In three to five years, revenue from acquired plants will equal revenue from plants built by us," he said.
> 
> He said it would be impossible to build new plants following the government move to curb overcapacity in September last year, he said.
> 
> The cost of acquiring one tonne of annual cement production capacity was 400 to 450 yuan, he said.
> 
> This year, China would have 200 million tonnes of new cement production capacity while 110 million tonnes of obsolete capacity would be eliminated, giving a net addition of 900 million tonnes, Yu said. Next year, there would be 150 million tonnes of new capacity while 150 million tonnes of obsolete capacity would be removed.
> 
> More than half of China Resources' output is for the booming domestic infrastructure sector.
> 
> "The pace of infrastructure construction in China will triple in the coming decade," Yu said.
> 
> In the railways sector, 1,800 kilometres of tracks were built in the past five years. This will rise to 4,000 kilometres of high-speed and 4,000 kilometres of ordinary tracks each year in the next five years, Yu said.
> 
> One kilometre of high-speed railway would need 20,000 tonnes of cement, said Hu Song, a business director of China Resources (Holdings), the state-owned parent of China Resources Cement.
> 
> The Fengkai plant boasts another world record - the world's longest conveyor belt at 39.8 kilometres. It carries gravel from a quarry to the plant. The two billion yuan belt would be lengthened to 48 kilometres in the first quarter of next year, Yu said.
> 
> He said it cost 25 yuan per tonne for trucks to transport gravel, but the conveyor belt would cost only eight yuan per tonne, which would drop to five yuan when it was lengthened.
> 
> The Fengkai plant is next to the Xijiang or Western River. China Resources invested 1.2 billion yuan in a cargo terminal to transport cement from the plant by river. It was seven times cheaper to transport cement by river compared to trucks, Hu said.
> 
> Next year, the river terminal would start shipping fine stones, or aggregate as it is known in the industry, to Hong Kong as a raw material for construction projects, Yu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's 2010 crude steel consumption to hit 596 million tonnes: steel association - People's Daily Online*November 28, 2010 

China's apparent consumption of crude steel is likely to reach 596 million tonnes this year, a year-on-year increase of 5.6 percent, according to a steel association official.

Apparent consumption represents the sum of net imports and output, and can be used to estimate real consumption excluding inventory.

*Luo Bingsheng, deputy head of the China Iron and Steel Association, expected the country's crude steel output to climb 8.2 percent this year from one year earlier, to reach 624 million tonnes.*

*Luo further noted that a rising investment in 2011 would result in an increase in China's steel demand.*

If the year-on-year growth of the country's social fixed assets investment maintained itself at around 20 percent next year, China's crude steel apparent consumption would see an annual increase of 40 million to 50 million tonnes next year, said Luo.

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's Hainan Airlines launches 1st direct line between Beijing, Toronto - People's Daily Online*November 28, 2010

Hainan Airlines' A340-600 passenger plane prepares to land at Pearson International Airport in Toronto, Canada, Nov. 27, 2010. China's Hainan Airlines launched its first direct flight between Beijing, capital of China, and Toronto on Saturday. (Xinhua/Zou Zheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Central China starts building supercomputing center - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010

Central China's Hunan Province began building the country's third National Supercomputing Center (NSCC) on Sunday, where the world's fastest supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A, will be installed.





*Photo taken on Nov. 28, 2010 shows the effect displaying design of National Supercomputing Center located in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province. Hunan began building China's third National Supercomputing Center on Sunday, where the world's fastest supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A, will be installed. Designed to handle one quadrillion computing operations per second, the NSCC in Changsha will add to the world's eight quadrillion-level supercomputing centers and national labs. The new NSCC will be housed in Hunan University in Changsha, and the construction is expected to be completed by the end of 2011. (Xinhua/Ming Xing)* 

Designed to handle one quadrillion computing operations per second, the NSCC in Changsha will add to the world's eight quadrillion-level supercomputing centers and national labs, said Du Zhanyuan, vice minister of the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The new NSCC will be housed in Hunan University in Changsha, capital of Hunan, and the construction is expected to be completed by the end of 2011, said Du.

Earlier this month, the Tianhe-1A at the NSCC in Tianjin, which is capable of 2.57 quadrillion computing operations per second, was certified as the world's fastest supercomputer.

*Once completed, the Tianhe-1A at the NSCC in Changsha will be able to provide supercomputing services to the weather forecast, scientific research, biological pharmaceuticals, animation design and other complex work in central China, said Xu Shousheng, provincial governor of Hunan.*





*Photo taken on Nov. 28, 2010 shows the foundation stone laying ceremony of National Supercomputing Center (NSCC) in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province*

"The setting up of the NSCC in Changsha will raise the innovative level of Hunan Province and of central China," said Xu.

*Apart from the ongoing-construction, China has built two supercomputing centers which are located in Tianjin and Shenzhen, respectively.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China establishes 4,300 postdoc research centers - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010

*This year marks the 25th anniversary of the founding of postdoctoral system in China and 2,146 mobile postdoctoral research centers as well as 2,158 postdoctoral stations in China have been established as of 2010, according to the Ministry of Human Resources and Social Security. *

*The postdoctoral research centers and stations have cultivated over 80,000 postdoctoral researchers. Plenty of high-quality postdoctoral talents have been cultivated following the establishment of the postdoctoral system. *

*Many postdoctoral researchers have become the backbone of scientific research and academic leaders in various areas. Twenty-four postdoctoral researchers have been elected as academicians of the Chinese Academy of Sciences or the Chinese Academy of Engineering. About 20 percent of participants in major talent and scientific research programs such as Cheung Kong Scholars Program and 100 Talents Program are postdoctoral researchers. *

*Over the past 25 years, postdoctoral researchers have led or participated in a batch of national-level major research projects and accomplished many first-class scientific research achievements in economics, science, technology, military and other areas.*

The system has advanced the utilization of scientific research achievements and the proper flow of talents, as well as helped firms become key players of technological innovation, with about 12 percent of postdoctoral talents working in firms. Furthermore, the postdoctoral system has promoted the formation of a flexible talent selection mechanism and explored new ways for personnel system reforms. 
&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;&#12288;
*Tsung-Dao Lee, a Chinese-born world-renowned physicist, wrote two letters to the Chinese leadership in 1983 and 1984, suggesting China should establish centers for postdoctoral studies and develop a sound postdoctoral system. *

China's first batch of centers for postdoctoral studies were established at Peking University, Tsinghua University, Fudan University and the Chinese Academy of Sciences at the end of 1985, and the National Postdoctoral Management Committee was created at the same time. 

Hong Zhiliang, China's first postdoctoral researcher, started his career at the center for postdoctoral electronics and communications studies at Fudan University in 1986 after completing his doctorate in Switzerland. 

*China began developing the postdoctoral system in companies in 1994, with Shanghai Baosteel Group Corporation being the first company to establish a postdoctoral research station. China began establishing postdoctoral research stations in the military in 2000 in order to meet the needs of defense-related science and technology.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Internet of Things Cloud computing center starts operation in Jiangsu - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010 

The first stage of the Cloud Computing Center of the Internet of Things of China started operation in Wuxi city, Jiangsu Province through joint efforts by the Dawning Information Industry Co., Ltd. and Wuxi New District. 

*Cloud computing is Internet-based computing whereby shared resources, software and information are provided to computers and other devices on demand. It is regarded as another revolution within the IT industry and also a major supporter for the country's information security in the future.*

*Its peak performance reaches nearly 50 trillion calculations per second, and it is a high-performance computer system.*

*The Dawning Information Industry Co., Ltd. and Wuxi New District signed a strategic cooperation agreement on July 21, 2010, which jointly set up the Cloud Computing Center of the Internet of Things of China.* 

*The first stage of the center consists of building an apparatus room of about 5,000 square meters and installing the high-performance computer system. The second stage of the center will be to invest 60 million yuan, purchase scientific research land at the ipark of the Wuxi New District and expand the peak performance to 100 trillion calculations per second.*

*In the coming three years, the new industry will have a scale of 3 billion yuan*, according to the People's Daily. The cloud computing center provides a strong platform for the construction of a national sensor network demonstration area at the Wuxi New District, said a relevant official.

*The Ministry of Industry and Information Technology of the People's Republic of China and National Development and Reform Commission has launched its first five innovative experimental units of cloud computing services in Wuxi, Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen and Hangzhou.*

By Zhang Qian, People' Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China introduces first light-rail train with new-energy fuel cells - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010 

Recently, China's first new energy fuel cell light-rail train, jointly developed by the China North Vehicle Yongji Electric Motor Corporation and the Southwest Jiaotong University, was successfully launched.

*China's first new-energy fuel cell light-rail locomotive adopts hydrogen as the energy for the fuel cells as well as the world advanced permanent-magnet synchronous motor and frequency converter independently developed by the China North Vehicle Yongji Electric Motor Corporation as its main source of power.*

*Meanwhile, China North Vehicle Yongji Electric Motor also independently took on the tasks of vehicle design as well as research and development. As the comprehensive performance test results meet the requirements of various indicators, this new-energy fuel cell light-rail train has many potential applications as well as huge economic and environmental benefits in fields such as railways, subways, urban-suburban light-rail railways and mining.*

*The permanent-magnet synchronous motor adopted by the China's first new-energy fuel cell light-rail train has advantages, which include high power, high efficiency, remarkable energy conservation, low vibration and minimal noise. *

*It can achieve a level of performance that traditional motors cannot achieve and also can be developed into a special motor and highly-efficient energy-conservation motor to meet specific operational requirements. It can conserve 10 percent to 20 percent of integrated energy on average and has been successfully applied in many fields. It will also aid China's motor industry to adjust its industrial structure toward a new developmental direction.*

*Experts believe the successful application of the permanent-magnet synchronous motor in China's first new energy fuel cell light-rail train has provided a solution for the electrification of China's urban public transportation and the traffic congestion panic. It is also conducive to the promotion of China's new-energy industry in a larger scope.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hyundai Motor begins to build third China plant - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010 

*South Korean auto maker Hyundai Motor on Sunday started building its third China plant in Beijing, intended to meet rising demand after the firm's two existing Beijing plants exceeded their production capacity this year.*

*The plant, with an investment of 6.5 billion yuan (975 million U.S. dollars), is designed to have an annual capacity of 400,000 passenger cars, according to a statement from Beijing Hyundai Motor Co., a joint venture between Beijing Automotive Holdings and Hyundai Motor.*

*The factory in Shunyi, eastern Beijing, would increase Hyundai's production capacity in China to 1 million units, said the statement.*

*The other two plants, also in Shunyi, had a total annual capacity of 600,000 vehicles, but sales this year were expected to exceed 700,000, it said.*

Its first phase is scheduled to begin operating in the second half of 2012 with an annual capacity of 300,000 units and will rise to 400,000 units with the second-phase, it said, without giving a timetable.

*Li Feng, executive vice general manager of Beijing Hyundai, said the plant would be the largest and most sophisticated of all the 27 overseas production bases of Hyundai Motor.*

*Xu Heyi, chairman of Beijing Hyundai, said the plant would help meet rising demand in China, the world's largest auto market.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

China is alot more dynamic than it lets on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China sacrifices economic growth to reduce emissions - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010

The U.N. Climate Change Conference was held in Cancun, Mexico on Nov. 29. As an active participant in the meeting, China has made great efforts to promote energy conservation this year even at the cost of slowing economy growth.

*In October, some of the energy intensive and high-emission enterprises in Guangxi, Hebei and other places received notice from local governments to stop operation. This is one of the important measures taken by government to reach the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) emission reduction targets. This is part of the early warning program of energy conservation.*

Premier Wen Jiabao said on Sept. 13 in Tianjin while attending the fourth annual Summer Davos that in order to achieve emission reduction targets, *"we have developed indicators to reduce high energy-consumption enterprises in the second half, including the elimination of small thermal power plants, small iron and steel plants, cement plants and other high energy-consuming enterprises. We are willing to achieve this goal at the cost of reducing GDP growth rate. "*

*According to the National Bureau of Statistics, in the first quarter of this year, China's economic growth increased by 11.9 percent, 10.3 percent in the second quarter and 9.6 percent in the third quarter. This gradual decline is partly due to the government's efforts to rein in the development of energy-intensive, polluting industries, which will contribute to economic and social sustainable development.*

*Because 2010 is the last year to achieve the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) emission reduction targets, governments at all levels are intensifying their efforts. In many areas local governments even stopped the supply of power to energy intensive and high-emission enterprises, or other emergency measures such as shut-down maintenance for those enterprises.*

China attaches great importance to energy conservation. This is a strategic decision made for China's sustainable development and long-term interests of mankind. This decision is critical at a time when economic and social development is limited by resources, energy and environmental factors and human survival is facing the threat of global climate change

During the 30 years of reform and opening up, China's economy has maintained an average annual growth rate of more than 9 percent, and overall national strength and people's living standards have greatly improved. However, due to excessive dependence on energy resources, energy resource use efficiency is low. This not only has caused great waste, but also brought serious environmental pollution, seriously hampered the sustainable development of China's economy and society, affecting quality-of-life improvements.

To this end, since 2006, the State Council officially launched a comprehensive energy reduction program to speed up the elimination of backward production capacity, reduce backward production facilities in the industries of power, steel, building materials, electrolytic aluminum, ferroalloy, calcium carbide, coke, coal, glass, etc. *By 2010, China's energy consumption per 10,000 yuan of GDP will be reduced from 1.22 tons of standard coal in 2005 to below 1 ton of standard coal, about 20 percent lower.*

To ensure the realization of these goals, China adopted a series of unprecedented economic, legal and necessary administrative means, including the leadership accountability system for local government leaders who failed to fulfill the reduction targets.

*During the past five years, the central government invested about 200 billion yuan in energy-saving projects, driving a total investment of about 2 trillion yuan in the whole country for energy saving.*

*From 2006 to 2009, China reduced small thermal power plants of 60 million kilowatts, eliminated backward production capacity of 87.12 million tons of iron production, 60.38 million tons of backward steelmaking capacity; 214 million tons of backward cement production capacity, equivalent to saving 110 million tons of standard coal. This year, China is expected to shut down small thermal power plants of 10 million kilowatts, eliminate backward iron production capacity of 25 million tons, steel making of 6 million tons, cement production capacity of 50 million tons and will save 16 million tons of standard coal.*

Xie Zhenhua, deputy director of National Development and Reform Commission said since the start of the 11th Five-Year Plan period, China has made important progress in energy conservation. *The effectiveness of China's energy reduction efforts is in the forefront in the world. When the 11th Five-Year Plan emission reduction task is completed, the total energy saving in China will reach more than 600 million tons of standard coal, equivalent to reduce more than 1.5 billion tons of carbon dioxide emissions.*

In this regard, deputy director Li Zuojun at the Institute of Resources and Environmental Policy of the Development Research Center of the State Council said, that China's efforts will make an important contribution to dealing with global climate change and will accumulate experience as well as lay the foundation for the future energy saving. 

*Li said the new policies effectively promote China's economic development mode and structural adjustment, and slows the shortage of resources and ease environmental damage pressure.*

In addition, for the development of a low-carbon, circular and green economy, China issued 10 industrial restructuring and revitalization plans, and recently released strategic decisions to accelerate the development of new industries. *China plans to use the next 20 years to improve the overall innovation capability and level of industrial development of seven new strategic emerging industries, such as energy-saving environmental protection, information technology and others, in order to reach the world advanced level.*

*Xie said that in the next five years, China will drastically reduce energy consumption intensity, carbon dioxide emissions intensity and emissions of major pollutants as important binding targets and continue to strengthen energy conservation work and accelerate the construction of resource-saving environment-friendly society.*

By Huang Beibei, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Foreign currency inflows jump 79% in October - People's Daily Online*November 29, 2010 

*Speculative "hot money" is flowing to China at a pace unprecedented in October, lured by the country's solid economic growth, China's central bank said.*

*In October, $77.6 billion worth of foreign currency inflows were detected, rising 79 percent over September*, said figures released by the People's Bank of China. 

It said that the influx of speculative "hot money", attracted by higher yields in China than in developed countries, accounted for $42.8 billion in October.

*The inflows of foreign money have accelerated China's inflationary pressure, and might compromise the authorities' efforts to control price rises and management China's macro economy, experts say.*

*The central bank last month raised interest rates for the first time in almost three years, with many analysts expecting more rises in the near future. Rate rises have attracted inflows of foreign currencies to China. *

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aeon

*British universities pursue stronger ties with China *
2010-11-29 09:29:05

BEIJING, Nov. 29 (Xinhua) -- British universities are endeavoring to build stronger partnerships with their Chinese counterparts and to enhance the exchange of students and scholars, in order to satisfy rising student interest in each other's country, a senior UK education official said.

"It is an opportunity to learn from each other and try to build a strong relationship between our two countries," Steve Smith, president of Universities UK, was quoted by Monday's China Daily as saying.

*The latest figures from the Higher Education Statistics Agency (HESA), a central source for the collection and publication of higher education data in the UK, show that 47,035 students from China studied in the UK during the 2008-2009 academic year, a rise of 3.7 percent on the previous year.*

*Chinese students account for 18.72 percent of all non-EU international students in the UK's higher education institutions.*

HESA's statistics also show that there has been a steady increase in the number of students from the mainland who have enrolled at universities in the UK over the past few years and that *China is the top country outside the EU for sending students to study in the UK.*

Zhang Yang, marketing manager with the Aoji Education Group, a Beijing-based student recruitment agency, said her company sent more than 3,000 Chinese students to study in the UK during the 2009-2010 academic year, 50 percent more than the previous year.

*Zhang attributed the increase to a growing appreciation of the yuan as a currency and the improved student visa application system introduced in 2009.*

"Under the new points-based system, the credentials of different educational institutions have been rated and are available to the public, which helps students make more informed decisions," Zhang said.

7Lower financial requirements have also made overseas study more feasible for some applicants.

*To secure a visa for a three-year undergraduate program, a Chinese student now only needs 20,000 yuan (3,010 U.S. dollars), instead of 60,000 yuan, Zhang said.*

*According to Smith, there were 3,500 British students on courses of study last year in China, which has become increasingly attractive as a location for studying abroad as a result of its rapidly growing economy and increased influence in the world.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*New index tracks Shanghai's emerging industry blue chip stocks *
2010-11-29 14:08:35

BEIJING, Nov. 29 (Xinhua) -- The Shanghai Stock Exchange (SSE) and the China Securities Index Co., Ltd. (CSI) on Monday jointly launched the new SSE-380 Index that aims to reflect the performances of high-growth blue-chip stocks on the Shanghai stock market.

*The new index would track the performances of 380 of the 890 companies listed in Shanghai, a statement on the SSE website said Monday.*

*The SSE-380 index focuses on emerging industries in the fields of energy efficiency, environment protection, new energy, new materials, and high-end equipment manufacturing, the statement said.*

*It said the new index would not track the performances of companies in telecommunications, banking, insurance and finance.*

The new SSE-380 index, along with the SSE-180 and SSE-50 indexes, would together reflect the performances of blue-chip stocks, the statement said.

The selection of the 380 stocks were based on the companies' total market value, growth rate of revenues, return on net assets, and transaction value.

The SSE-380 Index on Monday opened at 4,500.103 points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*China Huaneng buys power generation assets from Indian GMR *
2010-11-29 15:27:01

MUMBAI, Nov. 29 (Xinhua) -- *China's top power generation company China Huaneng Group will spend 1.232 billion U.S. dollars buying 50 percent stakes of U.S.-based power generation firm InterGen N.V. from Indian infrastructure developer GMR Group.*

*GMR said the purchase of assets will help China Huaneng tap power generating assets in the UK, the Netherlands, Mexico, the Philippines and Australia with overall gross operational capacity of 8,148 MW.*

GMR said the transaction requires customary regulatory approvals from above-mentioned countries as well as China and is expected to wind up the deal in the first half of 2011.

G. M. Rao, chairman of GMR Group, said the decision to divest shares in InterGen falls in line with company strategy to focus on Indian market and GMR Group could hence deploy more capital and management resources on domestic investments.

Rao said: "InterGen has emerged as a more efficient and strong power producer and we believe that China Huaneng will be an ideal partner in the next phase of InterGen's growth."

*GMR Group purchased 50 percent stakes of InterGen in October 2008 at the price of 1.135 billion U.S. dollars.*

Headquartered in Bangalore, GMR Group deals with airports, energy, highways and urban infrastructure businesses and has 14 power projects operational or under construction.

*InterGen has 12 power plants scattered in several countries and Ontario Teachers' Pension Plan holds the other 50 percent of InterGen shares.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aeon

*Seventh China Products Fair gets underway in Jordan *
2010-11-30 02:57:56

AMMAN, Nov. 29 (Xinhua) -- *The seventh China Products Fair started Monday in the Jordanian capital of Amman with the participation of more than 500 Chinese companies representing different sectors.*

*Around 5,000 products are on display during the four-day fair, ranked as one of the biggest exhibitions in the Middle East.*

Inaugurated by Jordan's Ministry of Industry and Trade Amer Hadidi, the fair is expected to witness the signing of major deals worth of tens of millions of U.S. dollars, according to organizers.

Over 10,000 persons are expected to visit the fair from Jordan, Palestinian territory, Lebanon, Iraq, Syria and Egypt, according to a statement by the organizers.

Products showcased represent different economic sectors such as construction, machinery, automotive, energy and water, printing, packaging, food, household items, consumer electronics, toys and gifts, furniture, textile and leather among other commodities.

*In the sixth edition of the expo in 2009, deals signed reached about 83.6 million U.S. dollars.*

*Organizers said the fair provides an opportunity for traders from Jordan and the region to build partnerships and sign deals with their Chinese counterparts and to exchange expertise.*

The fair is an annual event that started in 2004.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China surges ahead on clean energy investment



> By Fiona Harvey, Environment Correspondent
> Published: November 29 2010 19:19 | Last updated: November 29 2010 19:19
> China has surged ahead of the rest of the world in renewable energy, creating a new world order in the low-carbon sector, according to research published today.
> 
> The rapid growth of Chinese investment has prompted venture capital and private equity companies in Europe to call for more regulation and greater government assistance, warning that without such help, the European economy will fall behind.
> 
> China spent a record amount on its wind power industry in the last quarter, according to a report from Ernst & Young, the consultancy. The countrys spending on wind energy in the second quarter of 2010 amounted to about $10bn, or about half of the global total of $20.5bn.
> 
> China has opened up a healthy gap from other markets. Cleantech, including renewable energy, represents a significant part of the countrys future economic growth plans, said Ben Warren, energy and environmental infrastructure advisory leader at Ernst & Young.
> 
> The level of wind energy being deployed in China shows&#8201;what can be achieved with a carefully planned energy and industrial policy that elevates cleantech to a national strategic level. The Chinese solar industry is also fast becoming of great importance in the global marketplace.
> 
> China came top of the consultancys league table, the&#8201;renewable&#8201;energy&#8201;country attractiveness indices.
> 
> By contrast, the US is falling behind, owing to the continued repercussions of the financial crisis, low gas prices, and the uncertain medium-to-long-term policy environment, according to the report.
> 
> Ernst & Young also pointed to burgeoning investment in clean technology in countries such as South Korea and Mexico, which is hosting the United Nations climate change talks in Cancún. Romania and Egypt also boast fast-growing wind sectors, the consultancy noted.
> 
> Japans solar market could also grow at a healthy clip, thanks to the governments climate policies, including a feed-in tariff subsidy for households. This could lead to four-fold growth in Japans solar panel market by 2020, from its 2009 level of Y487bn ($5.8bn).
> 
> Fears that the European Union risks losing out to other regions prompted the EVCA, Europes biggest private equity and venture capital industry association, to urge governments to take stronger action. For most of the past decade, the EU enjoyed a strong leadership position in the clean technology market.
> 
> The EVCA called for the EU to set a binding target to increase its energy efficiency by 20 per cent over the next decade; to adopt programmes mandating public procurement money to be spent on clean technology and supporting research and development; and to reduce policy uncertainty by setting out long-term measures, such as subsidy programmes.
> 
> The EVCA, representing nearly 1,300 European investment companies, said that early-stage investors had been instrumental in giving the EU its early lead in clean technology and were still keen to build up the industry  if they received the right kind of government response.
> 
> Chinas investment across the whole clean technology sector reached $13.5bn in the third quarter of this year, compared with $8.4bn for Europe, the EVCA said.
> 
> For an investment theme that did not exist 10 years ago, cleantech is already delivering highly successful returns, said Patrick Sheehan, chairman of the EVCAs environmental task force. But without the right regulatory framework to significantly scale up investment, Europe risks not only missing crucial low-carbon targets but an immense opportunity to become a global powerhouse in a vast new energy economy.


China: Rapid growth but influence stunted by restrictions



> By Leslie Hook
> Published: November 29 2010 16:12 | Last updated: November 29 2010 16:12
> When China began to flirt with futures markets in the late 1980s, advisers from the Chicago Board of Trade likened the markets to 19th-century exchanges in the US. Zhengzhou, the city where Chinas first forward contract for wheat was launched in 1990, was still short of telephone lines.
> 
> Today, Chinas commodities futures exchanges are among the largest in the world in terms of volume and are still growing at a phenomenal clip. In October, total futures trading in China was 286m contracts worth about Rmb30,000bn ($4,500bn), according to the China Futures Association.
> 
> However, the exchanges have yet to gain global influence commensurate with the countrys role as the largest consumer of commodities from copper to cotton. A look at Chinas early exchanges illustrates some of the reasons why.
> 
> The development of commodities markets in the early 1990s was empowered by the economic reforms of Deng Xiaoping, who lifted the price controls that had ruled Chinas economy for decades. Traders and producers were quick to grasp the benefits of the forward contract. By 1994, China had 40 futures exchanges, although market abuse and non-enforcement of contracts was a problem.
> 
> The rapid embrace of futures took everyone by surprise  especially planners in Beijing. In response, the state began a rectification programme in 1994 that cut the number of exchanges from 40 to 15 and increased regulations, with a second wave in 1998 that shut down more exchanges.
> 
> Today, China has just three futures exchanges for commodities: the original Zhengzhou exchange for wheat, rice, cotton and other agricultural commodities; the Shanghai Futures Exchange for copper, rebar, aluminium and other metals; and the Dalian Commodities Exchange that offers contracts for soya beans and maize, among others.
> 
> The exchanges have come a long way since that first wheat contract in Zheng zhou, but they are still grappling with some of the same thorny issues.
> 
> The first is political. In the late 1980s and early 1990s, Chinas exchanges were closely tied to the ideological battles of the day, as China moved from being a state-directed economy to a market economy.
> 
> Today, Chinas commodities futures exchanges are likewise closely linked to the speed at which the government will liberalise the financial system and introduce full convertibility for the renminbi.
> 
> Chen Baizhu, professor of finance at USC Marshall School of Business, says: If Shanghai wants to build itself as a financial centre, it definitely needs to make the market more open to foreign investors. China is gradually introducing channels to allow renminbi convertibility and the speed at which this will happen is a contentious political debate.
> 
> Chinas commodity exchanges bar foreign investment, and traders say that this and the nonconvertibility are primary reasons why the exchanges in Dalian and Shanghai have yet to become global price-setters or enjoy the liquidity of London or Chicago.
> 
> The second is the role of speculation, a favourite scapegoat for rising prices. In the early 1990s, speculative bubbles and market abuse prompted the government to intervene  and likewise this year speculators have often made headlines in China.
> 
> Guided by orders from the State Council and the China Securities Regulatory Commission, some ex changes have even taken measures to cool activity this autumn by introducing double commission on trades. In the past month, Dalian, Shanghai and Zhengzhou have all issued notices about punishing speculative activity.
> 
> If you look at the Chinese market, the majority of investors are individual ... they tend to be swayed by the mood, they tend to be very speculative, says Mr Chen. Given this, Chinese policymakers tend to be reluctant to open up the markets and they have to be very cautious.
> 
> Price fluctuations have also tested the mettle of Chinas commodities ex changes recently, as swings in the market often caused contracts to hit their daily price-change limits, ending trading for the day.
> 
> Several commodities ex changes have increased their limits as a result, hoping to avoid the chaos of halting trading. Dalian, for example, raised limits for soya bean meal and soya bean oil contracts from 5 to 7 per cent on November 23.
> 
> One key change for Chinas commodities ex changes today compared with 20 years ago is that they are now more closely aligned with government objectives than they were during the heady days of Dengs economic liberalisation programme. The exchanges efforts to cool markets this autumn have underscored how closely linked they are to government policy.
> 
> As one employee at the Dalian Commodity Ex change puts it: Exchanges in China, as state-owned institutions, are also responsible for fostering a sense of social harmony. The market is not just supposed to exist for speculators to run rampant. Its supposed to be a market where farmers and consumers can come together to get a sense of stability.


Caterpillar looks to shift parts sourcing from Japan to China



> By Hal Weitzman in Chicago
> Published: November 29 2010 22:27 | Last updated: November 29 2010 22:27
> Caterpillar, the worlds biggest maker of earth-moving equipment, plans to switch as much as possible of its sourcing of complex parts for its Chinese factories from Japan to China.
> 
> How quickly we can move from Japan to China depends on the ability of the Chinese supply base to do more, Rich Lavin, Caterpillars head of emerging markets, told the Financial Times.
> 
> As they show their ability to manufacture more complex components well move capacity out of Japan and into China, he said, adding that the aim was to move as much as possible.
> 
> Caterpillars plans are not only a blow to Japans industrial base but also a sign of Chinas maturing manufacturing sector.
> 
> 
> 
> The company imports about 40 per cent of components for its Chinese excavator factories from Japan, but is planning to reduce that by at least a quarter within five years as a first step towards a bigger shift.
> 
> Mr Lavins comments will cause concern in Japan as they come shortly after Carlos Ghosn, Nissan chief executive, said the carmaker would shift the balance of its production and support functions towards dollar-linked economies to protect against currency volatility.
> 
> Caterpillar entered China in the 1970s and its fastest-growing market is home to 11 of its 175 manufacturing facilities worldwide and a workforce of 7,400.
> 
> China is expected to account for just under a tenth of the companys annual revenues this year, which could reach $42bn. Caterpillar has a market share in the Chinese heavy machinery sector of about 7 per cent.
> 
> Mr Lavin said Caterpillar was running pilot programmes with its Chinese suppliers to determine their ability to manufacture complex parts currently imported from Japan.
> 
> The proposed shift in its regional supply base comes as Caterpillar is expanding its manufacturing operations in China. A new hydraulic excavator factory is due to start production in Wujiang in 2012, with a new large engine factory opening in Tianjin in 2013. It also has plans to expand its Xuzhou excavator plant by 2014.
> 
> Caterpillar last week became the first industrial multinational to issue renminbi-denominated debt in Hong Kong, placing Rmb1bn ($150m) of two-year notes with institutional investors. It will use the proceeds for customer financing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Over 500 Chinese entrepreneurs head off to Taiwan - People's Daily Online*November 30, 2010 

Two delegations of mainland entrepreneurs will visit Taiwan this week, resuming exchanges halted in the tense run-up to the island's mayoral polls, local media reported Sunday.

Taiwan's Kuomintang party won key local elections on Saturday seen as a signal from voters that they want the administration to continue its rapprochement with the mainland.

The first delegation of more than 500 entrepreneurs was due to arrive Sunday and attend a petrochemical seminar in Taipei the following day, the Economic Daily News reported.

A second group of more than 100 entrepreneurs will attend a seminar in the capital on Tuesday, it said.

The majority of business delegations from the mainland delayed their Taiwan visits a month ahead of the poll amid accusations by Taiwan's Democratic Progressive Party of political interference from Beijing, according to local media.

Trade ties have improved markedly since 2008 as more Chinesetourists were allowed to visit the island. Taiwan and the mainland also forged the historic Economic Cooperation Framework Agreement (ECFA) in June in a significant step towards normalizing cross-strait economic ties.

Source: Global Times/Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Strategizing an Inflation Fight on All Fronts_English_Caixin

Strategizing an Inflation Fight on All Fronts
Much can be done to counteract inflation in an environment of excess liquidity, rising food prices and QEII

The People's Bank of China raised the deposit reserve ratio requirement for mainland lenders by 0.5 percentage points November 12 &#8211; the second increase in 10 days and the fifth so far this year. Analysts say the move will lock about 350 billion yuan in banks with only a limited impact on the real economy.

It's clear the central bank and the central government are not indifferent to rising inflationary pressure, and are adopting measures reflecting progressive macroeconomic policy.

They are aware that China's inflation risks are tied to excess money supply. A significant, external cause of inflation is the U.S. Federal Reserve's quantitative easing policy QEII, which takes aim at the ailing U.S. economy but is creating a huge bubble and badly damaging emerging markets such as China's, which will be QEII's most likely victim.

But even if we discount foreign capital inflows, we find inflation rates rising on the mainland. Many academics think the central government &#8211; intentionally or not &#8211; has been underestimating inflation for months. They say rising prices in certain sectors, such as the services industry, were not factored in by official statisticians. Meanwhile, authorities have followed their usual course by trying to play down inflation expectations.

Given that consideration, official reports still say China's consumer price index has been escalating all year, hitting 3.5 percent in August, 3.6 percent in September and 4.4 percent in October. It could reach 5 percent or more by the end of the year.

The situation is serious. Month-on-month, inflation rose much faster from August to October than during the same period last year. Thus, the central bank's goal of a 3 percent annual inflation rate for 2010 will likely be missed.

All this points to the need for the central government to make inflation control its top priority. Inflation fighters should target short- and long-term problems &#8211; the symptoms as well as underlying causes.

Current monetary policy in China is too loose and could contribute to more inflation. Evidence can be found in rising food prices, which shot up 10 percent in October, far outpacing overallCPI.

Wages have increased as well due to a shortage of migrant workers and friction between employers and employees. Prices for other production inputs such as electricity, water and natural gas are on the rise, too, adding to inflationary pressure.

And the impact of bank lending and related liquidity cannot be overlooked. Banks wrote new loans worth 9.6 trillion yuan last year and could well hand out another 7.5 trillion yuan this year. Meanwhile, interest rates on bank deposits have hovered below CPI rates for months.

External factors also affect domestic conditions. Thus, the Fed's quantitative easing has threatened to push inflation higher on the mainland.

Because of the dollar's special status as a global currency and macroeconomic relations among nations, excess dollar liquidity will flow into emerging economies. In the early 1990s, loose U.S. monetary policy triggered a huge flow of capital to Southeast Asian nations such as Indonesia, Thailand and Malaysia, which were then dubbed "low-lying economies." This paved the way for the 1997 Asian financial crisis.

While China can criticize the U.S. move, Beijing's opinion will not alter Washington's decision. Instead, China must learn from the past and take direct action by fighting inflation with higher interest rates, appreciating its currency and strengthening capital controls.

The government has prepared a strategy with anti-inflation policies included a so-called "pool" plan for liquidity. The pool concept was recently unveiled by Zhou Xiaochuan, governor of the People's Bank of China.

China should also rethink its refusal to increase the value of the yuan &#8211; an issue that's been widely misunderstood domestically. Public opinion has rejected yuan appreciation calls from other countries based on the mistaken belief that China should refuse whatever rivals want.

But this has had serious consequences. For example, holding down the yuan's value has delayed implementation of an independent monetary policy and led to further imbalance for the mainland's economic structure. QEII is hitting China harder than it would if we had a flexible yuan exchange-rate mechanism.

China's policymakers did the right thing, however, by restarting exchange-rate reform in June, letting the yuan appreciate steadily within a set framework.

Raising interest rates is another macroeconomic means of tackling rising asset prices and cooling bubbles, although that could attract an inflow of more speculative money.

Since the yuan is not yet convertible, the government for now should consider measures to increase liquidity flow costs and thus control hot money inflows in the short term, thus paving the way for higher interest rates and yuan revaluation.

Of course, capital controls should only be a temporary measure until the situation stabilizes. Then, China must gradually begin opening its capital accounts and setting up a flexible yuan exchange rate, as well as interest-rate mechanisms, to meet the needs of a market economy.

For now, China must weather the storm while battling inflation, and look forward to a time when our economy emerges more stable than ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

CNOOC Invests in BP Assets in South America_English_Caixin

CNOOC Invests in BP Assets in South America
The US$ 7.06 billion deal was completed in partnership with Argentinean oil company Bridas Energy Holdings

(Beijing) &#8211; China's offshore oil producer CNOOC Ltd. has purchased a 60 percent stake in Pan American Energy from British oil giant BP Plc. in a bid to strengthen its presence in South America's oil and gas sector

CNOOC announced on November 28 that it has signed an agreement with BP to buy the stake in Pan American for US$ 7.06 billion through the subsidiary Bridas Corporation, which is 50 percent-owned by CNOOC International in the partnership with Argentinian oil company Bridas Energy Holdings.

According to CNOOC, CNOOC International and Bridas Energy will each pay US$ 2.47 billion for a combined 70 percent of the transaction. And the remaining 30 percent will come from third-party loans or additional funds from the two companies.

CNOOC said that the deal doesn't include Pan American's assets in Bolivia. The transaction, which is pending regulatory approval, is expected to be completed in the first half of 2011.

Pan American currently is the second largest oil and gas producer in Argentina.

Based on 2009 public information, the transaction will increase CNOOC's proven reserves to 429 million barrels of oil equivalent, while daily production is expected to reach 68,000 barrels of oil equivalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Airports keen to get linked up with railways - People's Daily Online*December 01, 2010

*More than 30 airports want to be better connected with the rail network in order to provide convenient transfers for travelers and tackle growing competition from the fast-growing high-speed rail network, an aviation industry official said. *

*"Airports in eastern and southwestern China that have faced competition from high-speed railways are seeking improved connections,"* said Wang Jian, secretary-general of China Civil Airports Association, in a telephone interview with China Daily. 

*The fast development of the nation's high-speed rail network has been an issue of great concern for China's airports and air carriers. *

*By 2012, the nation will have around 13,000 km of high-speed railways, and by 2020, the network will be completed, affecting more than 80 percent of the civil aviation market, according to a report from the China Civil Airports Association. *

A new high-speed railway linking two major cities in Jilin province in Northeast China will have a stop at Changchun Longjia Airport from next year, cutting the traveling time to the airport by at least 30 minutes, said Nie Rongjun, a publicity official at the airport. 

In addition, Hongqiao High-speed Railway Station is within walking distance of Shanghai Hongqiao Airport. 

*But the coordination of air and rail transport remains in its infancy in China*, said Zhao Jian, a transport professor at Beijing Jiaotong University. 

*"Seamless transfer at existing airports or railway stations is seldom possible at traffic hubs, and rebuilding them for this purpose would be virtually impossible," Zhao said. *

*He added that overall planning is crucial for the nation's ongoing railway and aviation projects. *

The concept of seamless connections between different modes of transport should be included in future plans in order to improve efficiency, he said. 

*"But in reality, another problem is that China's railway, aviation and highway sectors tend to draw up their own construction plans," he said. "The Ministry of Transport covers air, water and roads, but not railways." 

"Therefore, more cooperation and coordination is expected between various authorities when mapping out overall plans," he said. *

Tan Zongyang contributed to this story. 

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's PMI of manufacturing sector rises to 55.2% in Nov. - People's Daily Online*December 01, 2010

The Purchasing Managers Index (PMI) of China's manufacturing sector rose to 55.2 percent in November, up 0.5 percentage points from October, the China Federation of Logistics and Purchasing (CFLP) said Wednesday.

*The figure marked an increase for the fourth consecutive month and the 21st straight month that the index was above 50 percent, connoting economic expansion.*

*The November PMI statistics indicated a stronger economic momentum*, said Zhang Liqun, a researcher at the State Council's Development Research Center.

*The PMI includes a package of indices to measure performance of the country's manufacturing sector. A reading above 50 percent indicates economic expansion, while below 50 percent indicates contraction.*

*Seven of the 11 sub-indices, including production, input price, and stockpile indices, climbed in November compared with the previous month, the CFLP said.*

*The input price index rose the most, up by 3.6 percentage points from October, to 73.5 percent in November. The index had witnessed a strong increase since August this year, signaling increasing inflation pressure,* it said.

*The consumer price index (CPI), a major gauge of China's inflation, rose to a 25-month high of 4.4 percent in October. China's economic data for November, including the CPI, industrial production and fixed assets investment, are due for release on December 13.*

*Inflation, caused by rising prices of imported commodities, was likely to be a major challenge for China in 2011, said Yu Yongding, a renowned Chinese economist and former China's central bank adviser.*

However, UBS Securities economist Wang Tao expected China's CPI increase to remain "controllable" in 2011, rising by between 4 to 4.5 percent compared with this year.

*External demand was expected to remain weak next year, weighing on China's export growth, Wang said. She forecast China's annual economic growth to slow to 9 percent next year.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China ranks second in world diamond imports - People's Daily Online*December 01, 2010 

China's consumer market for imported diamonds now ranks second in the world, according to China Diamond Forum, which opened Nov. 30, 2010 in Shanghai. 

*The international diamond industry is generally optimistic about the prospects for the development of Chinese market and industry insiders believe that the next decade can be called the Chinese diamond industry's "golden years."*

*Data shows that from January to September this year, finished diamond jewelry imports in the United States, mainland China and Japan totaled 3.1 billion U.S. dollars, 900 million U.S. dollars and 510 million U.S. dollars, respectively.*

In 2009, China bought more diamond from abroad against the financial crisis effect in the first half of this year.* Between January and June in 2009, China's foreign trade in diamond amounted to 692 million U.S. dollars, a growth of 6.9 percent on the same period of last year. The total included a record 300 million U.S. dollars in import value, up 12.7 percent.*

The Shanghai diamond trading administration office attributed the fast growth in imports to a relatively stable domestic economy and constant growth in demand for jewels at home  in particular those used for wedding ceremonies.

*China has become the world's third largest diamond consumer, next only to the United States and Japan.*

*In the first half of 2009, the number of members of Shanghai Diamond Exchange increased by 10 to 240.*

By Huang Beibei, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Watch out for deluge of speculative money - People's Daily Online*December 01, 2010 

*The global post-crisis economic narrative has changed, suddenly and ominously, as the United States, fearing a Japan-style deflation and long contraction happening on its land, runs desperate in printing mountain-high dollar bills to flood the money market. The move, whose effects on jumpstarting a dormant U.S. economy are far from ensured, could have wild complications for others' economies.*

*The U.S. Federal Reserve has embarked on a new round of "quantitative easing", purchasing $600 billion in Treasury bonds over the next eight months*. The first round of Fed quantitative easing, from November 2008 to March 2010 saw the U.S. central bank buying $1.75 trillion of government debts. The two bouts of easing are predicted to bring about at least 3 percent growth of products and services in the United States in 2011. 

*However, the huge volume of extra-budget dollars, created "out of thin air", will not sit idly on the bank accounts in the United States, but find its way to spill over to major emerging economies where opportunities abound. As usual, its entry brings price rises and asset bubbles, and its retreat leaves a blood bath of casualties. We have seen its wrecking havoc in Thailand, Hong Kong, South Korea and Japan in 1997-98. *

*It has taken an aim at China. The country's central bank said over the weekend that in October alone, $78 billion worth of foreign currency inflows were detected, a staggering rise of 80 percent over September. Of the influx, the bank found $43 billion belonging to speculative "hot money", funds that are highly maneuverable and often seek stellar profits in equity asset speculation. The heightened inflows of foreign currencies are making China's economy management much more difficult. *

*Leading Chinese economists and policymakers are said now burying their heads in the numbers and analyses, but they seem to face a dilemma on getting it right to draw the next important roadmap to continue the country's economic success story. An uptake in inflows of foreign funds has obviously caught China off guard, causing prices rises across the board that, if not controlled, translate into severe inflation in the coming months and protests by the people, the disgruntled and disadvantaged low-class, especially. *

*The conventional wisdom is for the central bank to raise interest rates at quickened pace. But, by making bank lending more expensive, it stifles private sector investment, kills jobs and dampens economic growth. It will also have the collateral effect of attracting more overseas "hot money" to China*. For decades, the policymakers are very careful to use rates to curb inflation. The leaders are reportedly to make next year's inflation ceiling at four percent rise, compared to this year's three percent, which has immediately drawn the wrath of many online bloggers. 

*By tolerating a higher inflation expectation, the policymakers seem to shepherd a non-stop rapid economic growth that generates crucial jobs for tens of millions of Chinese youth and ensures social stability. The weighing on growth and jobs over inflation control is strewn with risks, for the pensioners and the poor living on government handovers will have to endure more hardships and lowered living standard because of inflation. A few days ago, poor rural students in Guizhou Province, Southwest China, have staged a rebellion against steep price rises of food in their cafeteria. *

On how to cope with the ******** of foreign currency inflows, academic debate has been vehement. The central bank, headed by Governor Zhou Xiaochuan, has dominated the debate with his famous "storage pool" theory, which Zhou and the central bank have not elaborated in detail. Most economists believe the central bank draws an analogy of the pool to the required reserves of the commercial banks. In practice, within fortnights last month, the central bank twice ordered the required reserves of all lenders be raised by 50 basic points apiece, stacking up to 100 billion yuan which otherwise would be loaned to businesses. 

*Zhou, according to media reports, has confidence in preventing "hot money" from creating asset bubbles and economic tumults. He has indicated that when the speculative overseas money exits, the central bank will "let it go from the pool", by reducing the required reserves accordingly.*

*To prevent "crocodiles" of speculative funds from meddling China's economy and usurping unwarranted hefty profits, the government shall also cooperate with the central bank by stiffening control on price manipulation via malicious hoarding and spreading of false information. For sure, penalties for the offenders should be increased. On equity markets, the government needs to strictly restrict the number of homes a registered Chinese or foreign national can buy. As I wrote earlier, a basic price stability of China's property market must be kept, which, if left unregulated, could shoot to new record highs and create astronomical dangers to the country's economy in the future.*

*In light of U.S. heavyweight "quantitative easing" bids, the sluice holding deluges of speculative money has been lifted. The fate of China's economy and billions of people's livelihoods are at stake. Consequently, controlling credit flooding is the catch phrase for 2011.* 

By Li Hong, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Acer has big plans for Chongqing_Companies--China Economic Net

Acer has big plans for Chongqing
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-12-02 14:36

Gianfranco Lanci (third from left), chief executive officer of Acer Inc, shakes hands with Huang Qifan, mayor of Chongqing, at a ceremony on Wednesday to mark the company's $150 million investment in the city.[Photo/Agencies]

Acer Inc will invest $150 million in the southwestern city of Chongqing to build its biggest global IT manufacturing center and set up its second base in the mainland.

"Within three years, China will surpass the US to become the world's biggest computer market," said Acer Chief Executive Officer Gianfranco Lanci at the signing ceremony between Acer and the Chongqing municipal government on Wednesday.

In addition to the $150 million investment, Lanci said the company will continue to invest in the mainland to enhance Acer's presence in the local market and boost the company's global competitiveness.

He pointed out that the world's second-largest computer maker is aiming to become the second-largest PC company in the mainland, following Lenovo Group Ltd.

"Our growth rate in the notebook sector in China is about 20 to 25 percent year-on-year," Lanci said.

According to IDC, a market research company, Taiwan-based Acer ranked sixth in the mainland, with a second quarter market share of 3.6 percent, while Lenovo had 28.7 percent.

"In the short term, it is very hard for Acer to outperform Lenovo and Dell in the mainland market," said Wang Jiping, research manager at IDC China. "Its rivals are Taiwan-based Asus, which accounts for 5 percent of the market share in the mainland, and HP, which has 8.2 percent."

Wang said China's PC output will surpass the United States by 2013. After Acer cooperated with PC maker Founder, its market share increased to about 10 percent in the mainland.

"It is a wise decision for the company to establish a factory in Chongqing, due to its lower costs and more skilled labor force," Wang said.

Acer said 90 percent of its Chongqing manufacturing center's output will be shipped to be sold in other markets. Lanci said the new factory will produce more than 40 million units annually.

According to Lanci, the company will launch its tablet PC in the first quarter of next year.

"Most of our tablet PCs and smartphones will be produced in China, and smartphone production will reach 500 million units within three to five years," Lanci said.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Hunan starts building supercomputing center _Sci&Tech--China Economic Net

Hunan starts building supercomputing center
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-11-29 07:36

Central China's Hunan Province began building the country's third National Supercomputing Center (NSCC) on Sunday, where the world's fastest supercomputer, the Tianhe-1A, will be installed.

Designed to handle one quadrillion computing operations per second, the NSCC in Changsha will add to the world's eight quadrillion-level supercomputing centers and national labs, said Du Zhanyuan, vice minister of the Ministry of Science and Technology.

The new NSCC will be housed in Hunan University in Changsha, capital of Hunan, and the construction is expected to be completed by the end of 2011, said Du.

Earlier this month, the Tianhe-1A at the NSCC in Tianjin, which is capable of 2.57 quadrillion computing operations per second, was certified as the world's fastest supercomputer.

Once completed, the Tianhe-1A at the NSCC in Changsha will be able to provide supercomputing services to the weather forecast, scientific research, biological pharmaceuticals, animation design and other complex work in central China, said Xu Shousheng, provincial governor of Hunan.

"The setting up of the NSCC in Changsha will raise the innovative level of Hunan Province and of central China," said Xu.

Apart from the ongoing-construction, China has built two supercomputing centers which are located in Tianjin and Shenzhen, respectively.
Source:Xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China ends foreign firms' "super-national treatment" - People's Daily Online*December 01, 2010 

*China began levying the city maintenance and construction tax as well as the education surcharge on foreign-invested enterprises on Dec. 1, 2010, marking the beginning of a fully unified national tax system for domestic and foreign companies, according to an announcement recently issued by the State Council. *

*Zhang Hanya, president of the Investment Association of China, said on Nov. 30 that China does not impose more taxes on foreign companies than on domestic companies. China's move to unify the tax system is consistent with relevant WTO provisions and shows that the country is gradually moving toward common international rules.* 

*Foreign-invested enterprises have enjoyed more preferential tax and land policies than their Chinese counterparts since the beginning of the reform and opening up because China was in great need of foreign capital and advanced technologies. *

*In response to the growing call for fair competition, China unified the corporate income tax on domestic and foreign companies at 25 percent starting Jan. 1, 2008. Previously, the corporate income tax rate for foreign companies was 15 percent, much lower than domestic companies' 33 percent. Zhang said that China's new move does not mean its investment environment is deteriorating. Tax policies are not the only factor that attracts foreign capital. *

*Zhang added that the more than 1.3 billion Chinese people, the status as the world's largest developing country, the rapid economic development and the great market potential are all contributing factors in China's status as one of the most popular investment destinations in the world. *

*According to statistics from the Ministry of Commerce, China attracted nearly 7.7 billion U.S. dollars of paid-in foreign capital in October 2010, up nearly 8 percent from last year. Its monthly paid-in foreign capital has increased for 15 consecutive months since August 2009. *

*Furthermore, China attracted more than 82 billion U.S. dollars of foreign investments in the first 10 months of this year, up nearly 16 percent from the same period of last year. These statistics show clearly that China remains an attractive investment destination.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Samsung, LG approved for $6b China LCD plants - People's Daily Online*December 03, 2010 

Samsung Electronics and LG Display said on Dec 2 they have received official approval from China to build $6 billion worth of flat screen plants in the fast growing TV market.

*Asian makers of liquid crystal display (LCD) screens are rushing to set up production bases in China, which is expected to become the world's biggest LCD TV market within a few years, according to industry forecasts.*

*Both Samsung and LG, ranked as the world's No 1 and No 2 LCD makers, respectively*, said they were informed over the weekend by the Chinese provincial governments that the central government had decided to approve their investment plans, confirming a Reuters story issued in early November.

*Samsung plans to build a 7.5-generation LCD plant in Suzhou, Jiangsu province with a 2.6 trillion won ($2.26 billion) investment, and LG Display is planning to spend $4 billion to build an 8th-generation plant in Guangzhou, Guangdong province.*

*Most companies have so far kept only back-end assembly lines in China to protect their advanced technologies but growth prospects for the Chinese market now outweigh caution over intellectual property.*

Source: China Daily/Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China builds national IPTV network - People's Daily Online*December 03, 2010 

China has built a national platform network for online television program broadcasts, according to a statement released Thursday by the State Administration of Radio, Film and Television.

*The platform for Internet Protocol Television (IPTV) services is divided into two tiers, namely, the central level, which will provide programs catering to all audiences throughout the country, and the local level, which will provide more programs designed for audiences in specific regions, the statement said.*

*The platform has the capacity for 100 channels of standard-definition broadcasting services, 15 channels of high-definition services and 20,000 hours of video on demand (VOD) services.*

According to the statement, the platform network has already joined with sub-networks of radio and television organizations in five pilot regions in Sichuan, Hubei, Beijing, Shenzhen and Shandong.

*The building of the platform network is an important step for IPTV services to meet the demands amid the three-network integration, which is the integration of telecommunication networks, cable TV networks and the Internet, said Wang Wenbin, general manager of China Network Television (CNTV), builder of the platform. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to invest billions in solar power infrastructure - People's Daily Online*December 03, 2010

*On Dec. 2 in Beijing the Chinese government declared a strategy of promoting solar photovoltaic power generation across the country through various demonstration projects*, which coincides with the U.N. Climate Change Conference in Cancún, Mexico. 

The initiative is sponsored by four departments: the Ministry of Finance, the Ministry of Science and Technology, the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development and the National Energy Administration. 

*Thirteen development zones around the country have been recognized as the first demonstration projects for the solar power generation. Zhang Shaochun, vice minister of finance, said that the effect of the existing demonstration projects, which was put into operation in 2009 and 2010, would be further exploited so that the application would reach at least 1,000 megawatts annually since 2012. A stable solar power market will be in place and expand as a result. *

*Reuters reported on Friday that China's central government is considering allocating 1.5 trillion yuan to support seven strategic industries, including alternative energy. *

*One of the 13 new projects for solar power generation will be located in Yizhuang, Beijing. With an investment of 460 million yuan, it will boast 20-megawatt installed capacity and be deployed on the roofs of buildings. *

Statistics show that more than 700,000 square meters of roof in industrial zones for auto, equipment manufacturing, mobile communication, electronics and digital TVs in Yizhuang are available for the deployment. 

*It is estimated that the power generation can reach 22.72 million kilowatt-hours annually once in operation. That will amount to 568 million kilowatt-hours for 25 years. The pressure of the grid at peak hours for industrial production can be eased effectively as a result. *

*More importantly, it is significant in terms of environmental protection. The use of solar power can save 8,200 tons of coal equivalent and reduce emission of industrial dust, CO2 and sulfur dioxide by 123 tons, 21,430 tons and 180 tons, respectively. *

*China's solar power has been developing rapidly in recent years*. With the progress in technology, industrial system, market potential and policy framework, the industry is ready for the launch of a full-fledged application. In addition, the industry has entered into a new stage of scale economy globally. 

*The Chinese government will give more support to the demonstration projects. A 50 percent subsidy will be granted to suppliers of key equipment who win the bidding. An additional subsidy of 4 yuan per watt and 6 yuan per watt will be given depending on different projects. *

*The next step is to connect those areas with demonstration projects.* It is necessary to explore an effective business model for the industry. More demonstration projects are in line with development or industrial parks as the main focus. The aim is to install the solar power system at all the plants in those parks. 

*The State Grid will streamline the power connection process and improve its tech standards and management. *

*A new mechanism integrating the fiscal support and R&D (research and development) efforts will be in launched soon. It is expected to encourage the application of new products and technologies by enterprises to bring costs down so that the promotion of the Solar-PV power generation could be made easier and faster in the future.*

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

China takes lead over the US in climate-change measures


> Bloomberg in Cancun
> Dec 04, 2010
> 
> The United States pressed China to do more at climate-change talks in Copenhagen last year. Now, as the US falls short of its own goals, *China may have gained more credibility in renewed negotiations by moving to clean up its energy industry.*
> "It used to be thought that China wouldn't act until the US took leadership," Mark Fulton, a managing director at Deutsche Bank Climate Change Advisers in New York, said in an interview.
> 
> *"But unless I've missed something, China has already taken substantial action."*
> 
> The US and China, the two biggest greenhouse-gas polluters, are in Cancun, Mexico, for the latest round of UN-led talks aimed at curtailing global warming. Envoys from 190 nations are seeking ways to show progress after last year's failure to craft a new, legally binding accord.
> 
> Since then, US President Barack Obama's effort to put through legislation that would cap carbon dioxide emissions died in Congress. China moved in the opposite direction, putting pollution cuts and energy efficiency into law and considering a CO2-trading system.
> 
> China attracted US$34.5 billion in renewable-energy investments last year, almost double the US figure of US$18.6 billion, according to the Bloomberg New Energy Finance website.
> 
> "The Chinese are important to work with because they are going to deploy faster, scale faster than we are in the US," Jim Rogers, chief executive officer of Charlotte, North Carolina-based Duke Energy said.
> 
> *China's incentives for clean-energy development have been so abundant that the Obama administration has threatened to file a complaint with the World Trade Organisation branding the aid a violation of global trade rules.
> *
> "China is in a stronger negotiating position now than they were in Copenhagen because the perception is the *US doesn't have its domestic act together,*" Alden Meyer, head of policy in Washington at the Union of Concerned Scientists, said. "*The Chinese public believes they are doing a lot more on the ground than the US, and they don't think China should have to make any concessions."*
> 
> Christiana Figueres, the UN diplomat leading this year's talks, last month *praised China's initiative to spur wind and solar power and to cap emissions from industry*, saying the nation has "*outperformed*".
> 
> China said it is studying a cap-and-trade system to reduce emissions and establish a market in allowances. The most populous country, with 1.3 billion people, is also considering a tax on carbon, Zhang Junkuo, head of development strategy at the State Council's development research centre recently said in Beijing.
> 
> Obama, who won House passage of a cap-and-trade measure last year only to see it stall in the Senate, said after Republican gains in last month's elections that a carbon market "was just one way of skinning the cat". He said he doubts such a measure can win passage until 2013 at the earliest. The Environmental Protection Agency is seeking to impose its own CO2 limits on power plants and factories.
> 
> *"The US is a wounded elephant,"* Pa Ousman Jarju, Gambia's climate envoy, said on December 1. "The elephant had been moving very slowly, *but now it's limping.* We have to be realistic. *We know there's nothing they can push here because of their domestic circumstances."*
> 
> While environmentalists praise China's decision to embrace wind and solar energy, they also point out that the country's growing energy needs are being met mainly from the most polluting sources of energy.
> 
> "China is still facing huge challenges coming from both its heavy reliance on coal and reluctance from local governments to change," Ailun Yang, head of Greenpeace China's climate and energy campaign in Beijing, said.
> 
> Without a new treaty in sight, negotiators in Cancun are seeking step-by-step progress on topics such as deforestation, a US$100 billion fund to help vulnerable companies deal with climate change, emissions reductions and an international system to monitor, report and verify countries' actions.
> 
> US-China tensions over global warming escalated in the weeks before the Cancun gathering, from November 29 to December 10.
> 
> In October, Todd Stern, the lead US negotiator, accused China of reneging on commitments it made in the Copenhagen accord, a non-binding political pact reached last year after treaty talks collapsed. *Su Wei, his Chinese counterpart, called the US a pig that primps in the mirror in spite of an ugly countenance.*
> 
> Both sides are talking of conciliation now that they are in Cancun.
> 
> "Of course, we have different views and different positions, but in general both countries would very much like to promote the process forward for a successful outcome," Su said on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Synthetic diamonds will become "the ultimate semiconductor of the future, able to withstand heat and pressure that would melt silicon. (200 degrees Fahrenheit is the melting point for silicon)"





Randomly-oriented surface of a HFCVD (i.e. Hot Filament Chemical Vapor Deposition)





Cross-section SEM (i.e. Scanning Electron Microscope) picture of a thin diamond film

Diamond-based electronics

"Diamond-based electronics
Posted: Nov 26th, 2010

(Nanowerk News) Diamond has long been a fascinating material from jewels to artificially made thin films. It has long been considered as an ideal candidate for electronic device applications due to its highest thermal conductivity and robustness to use in diverse conditions.

To revolutionize diamond-based electronics, the usually insulating diamond should be fabricated or doped as n-type conducting nature. A few years ago, nitrogen doping at high temperature of about 800°C has been suggested to create n-type conducting nature in the ultrannaocrystalline diamond (UNCD), which own similar properties as diamond.

*Recently, researchers from Taiwan (Department of Physics, Tamkang University and Department of Materials Science and Engineering, National Tsing Hua University) have demonstrated ("Monolithic n-type conductivity on low temperature grown freestanding ultrananocrystalline diamond films") the possibilities of fabricating n-type conducting UNCD films by Li-doping at very low temperature of about 570°C by simply using a Li-based substrate material  no need to use any heater that usually used for diamond growth processes.*

Further, they showed the fabrication of freestanding UNCD films, which could be easily bonded to substrates for diverse applications. *They foresee a great potential for these findings and the bonded freestanding films on to flexible substrates to be used in flexible diamond based electronic devices.*

Source: National Tsing-Hua University"

Monolithic n-type conductivity on low temperature grown freestanding ultrananocrystalline diamond films | Browse - Applied Physics Letters

"Monolithic n-type conductivity on low temperature grown freestanding ultrananocrystalline diamond films
Appl. Phys. Lett. 97, 042107 (2010); doi:10.1063/1.3472204 (3 pages)
P. T. Joseph[1,2], N. H. Tai[2], and I. N. Lin[1]

[1]Department of Physics, Tamkang University, Tamsui 251, Taiwan
[2]Department of Materials Science and Engineering, National Tsing-Hua University, Hsinchu 300, Taiwan

(Received 13 February 2010; accepted 8 July 2010; published online 28 July 2010)

*Abstract*

We report monolithic n-type conductivity on low-temperature (<570&#8201;°C) grown ultrananocrystalline diamond (UNCD) films by Li-diffusion (about 255 nm) from LiNbO3 substrates. Low resistivity of 1.2&#8194;&#937;&#8201;cm with carrier concentration of &#8722;2×1020&#8194;cm&#8722;3 is obtained on freestanding UNCD films. The films bonded to Cu-tape show very low turn-on field of 4.2&#8194;V/&#956;m with emission current density of above 0.3&#8194;mA/cm2 at a low applied filed of 10&#8194;V/&#956;m. *The n-type conductivity of low-temperature Li-diffused UNCD films overwhelms that of the high-temperature ( &#8805; 800&#8201;°C) nitrogen doped ones and will make a significant impact to diamond-based electronics.*

© 2010 American Institute of Physics"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

* High-speed rail deals on move - People's Daily Online * December 04, 2010 

*China is expected to sign a batch of cooperation documents with other countries that are interested in China's railway progress during the upcoming Seventh World Congress on High Speed Rail in Beijing next week, a senior railway official said.*

Chen Juemin, director-general of the international cooperation department at the Ministry of Railways, said in a written reply to China Daily that* CSR Corporation Limited, one of China's largest rail vehicle producers, and General Electric Co had initiated a framework agreement to establish a joint venture in the United States to manufacture high-speed trains using China's high-speed train technology.*

Sources close to the deal said it is likely to be inked during the conference that runs between Dec 7 and 9.

*Bloomberg reported on Friday that CSR and GE may bid to build high-speed train lines in California and Florida after US President Barack Obama spurred investment in railways.*

And Beijing-based CSR's chairman, Zhao Xiaogang, told reporters in Hong Kong on Friday that the two companies may also bid for a project on the US' east coast.

The companies have not yet decided what form their cooperation will take and which lines they will bid on during the coming three years, he said.

*Other agreements or memorandums are also expected during the Seventh World Congress on High Speed Rail. Deals are likely to be inked between China and railway authorities and enterprises in Turkey, Sweden, Germany, Bulgaria, Canada, Slovenia and the Democratic People's Republic of Korea during the conference, Chen said.*

It is not known how many of those deals will be related to high-speed railway technology.

*The upcoming conference will be an opportunity for China to showcase its latest progress in the high-speed railway sector*, Chen added.

*China now leads the world with 7,531 km of high-speed rail line in operation. It plans to more than double its high-speed passenger network to about 16,000 kilometers by 2020.*

*The service speed of China's high-speed network is up to 350 km/h.*

"China's progress, development mode, technical innovations and cooperation opportunities in the high-speed railway sector will interest the delegates to the conference," he said.

*"While displaying our progress, we are also willing to share with our counterparts our technical progress and practical experiences."*

*The Seventh World Congress on High Speed Rail in Beijing will be the first time that a country from outside Europe has hosted the event.*

Initiated and organized by the International Union of Railways since 1992, the conference is said to be the leading global event for showcasing and exchanging views on the developments and achievements of the world's high-speed rail ventures.

*The conference will feature high-level officials from international railway organizations and railway authorities from many countries as well as senior managers from global railway companies and high-speed railway experts.*

The theme this year is *"High Speed Rail Spearheading Greener Transport".*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's green food output exceeds 100 million tons - People's Daily Online*December 06, 2010

*Statistics from the China Green Food Development Center show that China currently has a total of more than 6,400 green food enterprises, an increase of nearly 7 percent compared with 2009.*

*The green food products that have been developed in China include 57 varieties in four major categories, namely agricultural and forestry and processed products, livestock and poultry products, aquatic products and beverage products, and cover more than 1,000 kinds of agricultural products and processed foods, and the output has exceeded 100 million tons.*

China's green food and products have maintained stable and reliable quality through implementing standardized production and launching quality authentication as well as continuing to enhance supervision, according to the China Green Food Development Center. 

*Statistics show that the pass rate of the green product quality sampling in 2009 reached more than 98 percent, and the pass rate remains at more than 98 percent in 2010.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*100 million tons of iron ore discovered in China's Qinghai - People's Daily Online*December 06, 2010 

Roughly 100 million tons of iron ore was recently discovered in western Chinas Qinghai Province by the Qinghai Nonferrous Geological Prospecting Bureau. 

*The newly-discovered iron ore contained five 200 to 450 meters long ore bodies, which have an average grad of 43 percent with a total thickness of nearly 217.4 meters by low magnetic anomaly inspection. *

*It was reported that the accumulated iron resources in this mine area was expected to reach up to 170 million tons, when the newly-discovered 63 million tons of iron ore resources are added.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to lead world in innovation by 2020: survey - People's Daily Online*December 06, 2010 

*China is set to become the world's most important centre for innovation by 2020, overtaking both the United States and Japan, according to a public opinion survey to be published on Monday.*

China is already the world's second-largest economy, after establishing itself as the global workshop for manufacturing. Now it wants to move up the value chain by leading in invention as well.

*Today, the United States ranks as the world's most innovative country, with 30 percent of people surveyed taking that view, followed by Japan on 25 percent and China on 14 percent.*

*Fast-forward 10 years, however, and 27 percent of people think China will be top dog, followed by India with 17 percent, the United States 14 percent and Japan 12 percent, according to the survey of 6,000 people in six countries done by drugmaker AstraZeneca.*

*The shift is not because the United States is doing less science and technology, but because countries like China and India are doing more - a fact reflected in a spike-up in successful Asian research efforts in recent years.*

*A study last month from Thomson Reuters showed China was now the second-largest producer of scientific papers, after the United States, and research and development (R&D) spending by Asian nations as a group in 2008 was $387 billion, compared with $384 billion in the United States and $280 billion in Europe.*

*Asian confidence*

Working out just how fast the world's new emerging market giants are developing their know-how is critical to many technology-focused companies in the West, as they seek to redeploy R&D resources.

*The pharmaceutical industry, in particular, has been anxious to tap into China's science base and many companies, including AstraZeneca, have established Chinese centres as they try to reignite R&D productivity in laboratories at home.*

*The survey across Britain, the United States, Sweden, Japan, India and China found a strong sense of optimism amongst people living in China and India, in contrast to relative pessimism in the developed Western economies.*

*More than half of those in China and India thought their home countries would be the most innovative in the world by 2020, while just one in 20 Britons thought Britain would be able to claim this title.*

*There was an notable east-west divide in views of what had been the most important scientific breakthroughs. People in Asia put communications and computing top, while US and European respondents placed equal importance on the invention of vaccines and antibiotics, the survey found.*

Source:chinadaily.com.cn/Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Behind China's trade surplus with United States - People's Daily Online*
December 06, 2010







*For an iPod player that is assembled in China and sold in the United States at a price of 299 U.S. dollars, its corporate headquarters in the United States would get 163 dollars and Chinese laborers 4 dollars. But every iPod player would add 150 dollars to China's trade surplus with the United States.*

*This inconvenient truth behind China's trade surplus is often "ignored" by U.S. politicians, who would point a finger at China for trade imbalances with the United States.*

*The iPod case was given by researchers at the University of California. Barry Bosworth of the Brookings Institution was another scholar who would not ignore the basic facts about China's trade surplus with the United States. He found that the rate of return of the iPhone, another product of the Apple Incorporation, was as high as 60 percent. But the assembly in China represented only 7 percent of its total cost. It is not hard to find out what Chinese laborers could get was nominal.*

*These cases show that U.S. companies that have operations in China, instead of Chinese, are the biggest winners in U.S.-China trade. The Chinese side, at the same time, takes the blame for causing trade imbalances.*

China's trade surplus with the United States is as high as 27.8 billion U.S. dollars in September, 2010, according to the U.S. Department of Commerce. *But China's trade surplus mainly comes from processing or products of foreign-funded companies in China, which are fattening foreign companies.*

As a matter of fact, in China-U.S. trade, China had a surplus in processing, but a deficit in general trade; it had a surplus in trade of goods, but a deficit in trade of services.

*According to statistics, between 2004 and 2008, U.S. surplus in trade of services with China registered an average annual growth of 35.4 percent, much higher than the growth rate of China's surplus in trade in goods during the same period.*

*It means that the structural characteristics of China-U.S. trade is determined by economic globalization, international industry transfers and comparative advantages of China and the United States.*

*It is unreasonable for some people to link U.S. unemployment with China's trade surplus with the country, because U.S. companies would move out of the country for cheap labor anyway.*

*China-U.S. economic and trade cooperation benefits both countries. As a matter of fact, the Americans are gaining handsomely from trade with China.*

*Trade imbalances, of course, need to be addressed. On the one hand, China needs to continue to increase imports from the United States. But Washington, on the other hand, should recognize China's market economy status and loosen restrictions on export of U.S. products to *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Sino-Korean industrial park to settle in Chongqing - People's Daily Online* December 06, 2010

*Taking the recent 950 million U.S. dollars investment in the Liangjiang New Area from the Hankok Tire as an opportunity, Chongqing is to set up a Sino-Korean industrial park.*

According to the 17th economic and trade meeting in southwest China's Chongqing City on Dec. 5, both parties from the two countries reached consensus to establish an industrial park in Chongqing's Liangjiang New Area that will utilize the well-developed Sino-Singapore Suzhou Industrial Park mode.

*The industrial park is expected to provide Korean enterprises a positive platform to enter the interior regions of China and to further enhance the Sino-Korean economic and trade ties.*

*Delegations from the Chinese and Korean government and large Korean chaebols, conglomerates of businesses usually owned by one family, including Samsung, Hyundai, LG, SK and Pohang Iron and Steel as well as more than 100 local enterprises, attended this meeting.*

The meeting was jointly managed by China's Ministry of Commerce and South Korea's Ministry of Foreign Affairs and Trade.

By Li Mu, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unicorn

*China's air defences get mobile and multiply*
By Robert Hewson


The air defence systems on display at Airshow China in November showed a strong emphasis on deployable, multi-functional weapons with the export market firmly in mind.

Several new design approaches were in evidence as China's range of mobile and man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS) continues to expand.

Alongside the existing QW-18 shoulder-launched missile, details were given of an improved QW-18A with new electric servo control actuators for improved guidance and flight characteristics plus a laser proximity fuze not found on the earlier QW-18. Data from manufacturer China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) indicated that the QW-18A may have an imaging infra-red seeker, which it describes as "temperature-comparing discrimination".

A new CASIC MANPADS weapon, the QW-19, was also shown. It had all the enhanced performance features attributed to the QW-18A, including a new grip design (SK-19) with a revised battery and cooling system. It is possible that the data for the QW-18A was released in error and actually refers to the missile designated QW-19.

A new variant of the QW-18 was fitted to the brand new FL-19 vehicle-mounted terminal air defence weapon system. The FL-19 has six single-shot missile tubes with an integral electro-optical (EO) target detection and tracking unit, all mounted on the rear section of an armoured light truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*CPI growth to hit record high: economists - People's Daily Online* December 07, 2010






Ahead of the release of the November economic data, chief economists from 23 financial organizations predicted that the growth of the consumer price index (CPI), a main gauge of inflation, in November is expected to hit a record high of 4.75 percent, according to a China Business News (CBN) report Monday.

*Shen Jianguang, chief economist with Mizuho Securities China, said that compared with the inflation in 2007 and 2008, the liquidity and the assets bubble are stronger, and labor and resources face the pressure of cost increases.*

*The economists also said that the inflation for the whole year will not be too high, as the CPI in December will drop further and the CPI for the whole year is expected to grow 3.2 percent.*

Zhou Wangjun, deputy chief of the price management department at the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), said Sunday that *the December CPI growth will not exceed 5 percent and will be lower than the growth of November.*

*Some economists are concerned about rising inflation next year but Lian Ping, chief economist with the Bank of Communications, said that inflation is unlikely to be harmful.*

Zhang Ping, vice director of the Institute of Economics under the ChineseAcademy of Social Sciences (CASS), said on Saturday that the country's CPI will grow more than 5 percent in the first quarter of next year.

*Zhang pointed out that although the inflation pressure is large, the inflation will be under control if the government can keep a stable monetary policy, and he is still optimistic about the economic growth trend.*

Zhang also said that the developed countries' monetary policies will be of some concern and that China's economic growth will still mainly rely on the growth of domestic demand.

*According to Zhou, China should set up a salary increase mechanism to curb the increases of the commodity prices. He also said that the control of commodity prices should be made in priority with the use of economic and legal measures and he cautioned against the use of administrative measures.*

*In addition, amid the increased inflation, about half of the 23 economists predicted that the central bank may raise the interest rate again within the year.*

Source: Global Times


----------



## unicorn

*China's Export potential and Aircraft Manufacturing By WALL STREET JOURNAL*
By JEREMY PAGE






ZHUHAI, ChinaA year after the collapse of the Soviet Union, a cash-strapped Kremlin began selling China a chunk of its vast military arsenal, including the pride of the Russian air force, the Sukhoi-27 fighter jet.

For the next 15 years, Russia was China's biggest arms supplier, providing $20 billion to $30 billion of fighters, destroyers, submarines, tanks and missiles. It even sold Beijing a license to make the Su-27 fighter jetwith imported Russian parts.

Today, Russia's military bonanza is over, and China's is just beginning.

After decades of importing and reverse-engineering Russian arms, China has reached a tipping point: It now can produce many of its own advanced weaponsincluding high-tech fighter jets like the Su-27and is on the verge of building an aircraft carrier.

Not only have Chinese engineers mastered the prized Su-27's avionics and radar but they are fitting it with the last piece in the technological puzzle, a Chinese jet engine.

In the past two years, Beijing hasn't placed a major order from Moscow.

Now, China is starting to export much of this weaponry, undercutting Russia in the developing world, and potentially altering the military balance in several of the world's flash points.

This epochal turnaround was palpable in the Russian pavilion at November's Airshow China in the southern city of Zhuhai. Russia used to be the star of this show, wowing visitors with its "Russian Knights" aerobatic team, showing off fighters, helicopters and cargo planes, and sealing multibillion dollar deals on the sidelines.

This year, it didn't bring a single real aircraftonly a handful of plastic miniatures, tended by a few dozen bored sales staff.

China, by contrast, laid on its biggest commercial display of military technologyalmost all based on Russian know-how.

The star guests were the "Sherdils," a Pakistani aerobatic team flying fighter jets that are Russian in origin but are now being produced by Pakistan and China.

"We used to be the senior partner in this relationshipnow we're the junior one," said Ruslan Pukhov, of the Russian Defense Ministry's Public Advisory Council, a civilian advisory body to the military.

Russia's predicament mirrors that of many foreign companies as China starts to compete in global markets with advanced trains, power-generating equipment and other civilian products based on technology obtained from the West.

In this case, there is an additional security dimension, however: China is developing weapons systems, including aircraft carriers and carrier-based fighters, that could threaten Taiwan and test U.S. control of the Western Pacific.

Chinese exports of fighters and other advanced weapons also threaten to alter the military balance in South Asia, Sudan and Iran.

China's military muscle still lags far behind that of the U.S., by far the world's largest weapons manufacturer and exporter. China accounted for 2% of global arms transfers between 2005-2009, putting it in ninth place among exporters, according to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).

But no other Asian country has sought to project military powerand had the indigenous capability to do sosince Japan's defeat in 1945.

China's rapid mastery of Russian technology raises questions about U.S. cooperation with the civilian faces of Chinese arms makers.

The Aviation Industry Corp. (AVIC), China's state aerospace company, builds fighters, for instance. But it is also making a new passenger jet with help from General Electric Co. and other U.S. aerospace companies. A GE official says the company has partnered with foreign engine manufacturers for decades "with elaborate protections built in place" that have preserved the company's intellectual property.

There are also implications for U.S. weapons programs. Last year the Pentagon decided to cut funding for the F-22currently the most advanced fighter deployed in the worldpartly on the grounds that China wouldn't have many similar aircraft for at least 15 years.

But then Gen. He Weirong, deputy head of China's Air Force, announced that Chinese versions of such jets were about to undergo test flights, and would be deployed in "eight or 10 years."

The Defense Intelligence Agency now says it will take China "about 10 years" to deploy stealth fighters in "meaningful numbers."

For Moscow and Beijing, meanwhile, a dispute over the intellectual-property rights to such weaponry is testing their efforts to overcome a long historical rivalry and build a new era of friendly ties.

"We didn't pay enough attention to our intellectual property in the past," said a Russian defense official. "Now China is even competing with us on the international market."

Few things illustrate this more clearly than the J-11B, a Chinese fighter that Russian official designation the Su-27, a one-seat fighter that was developed by the Soviets through the 1970s and 1980s as a match for the U.S. F-15 and F-16.

Before the early 1990s, Moscow hadn't provided major arms to Beijing since an ideological split in 1956, which led to a brief border clash in 1969.

But after the collapse of the Soviet Union, the Kremlin was desperate for hard currency. In 1992, China became the first country outside the former Soviet Union to buy the Su-27, paying $1 billion for 24.

The deal was a coup for China, which had shifted its military focus away from a potential Soviet land invasion, and now wanted to defend territorial claims over Taiwan and parts of the South China Sea and East China Sea.

Efforts to upgrade its air and naval forces had been hampered by U.S. and European Union arms embargoes imposed after the 1989 crackdown on protesters around Tiananmen Square.

China's military modernization program grew more urgent after its leaders were stunned by the display of U.S. firepower during the first Gulf War, Western military officials say.

Beijing's breakthrough came in 1996, when it paid Russia $2.5 billion for a license to assemble another 200 Su-27s at the Shenyang Aircraft Company.

The agreement stipulated that the aircraftto be called the J-11would include imported Russian avionics, radars and engines and couldn't be exported.

But after building 105, China abruptly canceled the contract in 2004, claiming the aircraft no longer met its requirements, according to Russian officials and defense experts.

Three years later, Russia's fears were confirmed when China unveiled its own version of the fighter jetthe J-11Bon state television.

"When the license was sold, everyone knew they would do this. It was just a risk that was taken," said Vassily Kashin, a Russian expert on the Chinese military. "At that time it was a question of survival."

The J-11B looked almost identical to the Su-27, but China said it was 90% indigenous and included more advanced Chinese avionics and radars. Only the engine was still Russian, China said.

Now it is being fitted with a Chinese engine as well, according to Zhang Xinguo, deputy president of AVIC, which includes Shenyang Aircraft.

You cannot say it's just a copy," he said. "Mobile phones all look similar. But technology is developing very quickly. Even if it looks the same, everything inside cannot be the same."

The J-11B presented Russia with a stark choiceto continue selling China weapons, and risk having them cloned, too, or to stop, and miss out on its still lucrative market.

Russia's initial response was to suspend talks on selling China the Su-33, a fighter with folding wings that can be used on aircraft carriers.

Since then, however, it has re-opened negotiations on the Su-33, although it rejected China's offer to buy just two, and insisted on a larger order.

Sukhoi Aviation Holding Co.'s official position now is that it remains confident about its business in China.

Indeed, many aviation experts believe AVIC is having problems developing an indigenous engine for the J-11B with the same thrust and durability as the original Russian ones.

Sukhoi is betting that China will have to buy the Su-33 on Russian terms as Beijing will struggle to develop its own carrier-based fighter in time for the planned launch of its first carriers in 2011 or 2012.

The company also hopes to sell China the Su-35a more advanced version of the Su-27if the J-11B doesn't perform well enough.

"We're just hoping our aircraft will be better," said Sergey Sergeev, deputy director general of Sukhoi. "It's one thing to make a good quality copy of a spoon, but quite another to make one of an aircraft."

The Russian and Chinese governments both declined to comment.

In private, however, Russian officials say they worry that China is about to start mass producing and exporting advanced fighterswithout Russian help. China bought $16 billion worth of Russian arms between 2001 and 200840% of Russia's sales.

Photographs published recently on Chinese military websites appear to show engines fitted on the J-11B and a modified versioncalled the J-15for use on aircraft carriers.

That has compounded Russian fears that China has reverse engineered an Su-33 prototype it acquired in 2001 from Ukraine, according to Russian defense experts.

At last year's Dubai Air Show, China demonstrated its L-15 trainer jet for the first time. In June, China made its debut at the Eurosatory arms fair in France.

In July, China demonstrated the JF-17the fighter developed with Pakistanfor the first time overseas at the Farnborough Airshow in Britain.

China also had one of the biggest pavilions at an arms fair in Capetown in September.

"They're showing up at arms fairs they've never been to before," said Siemon T. Wezeman, an arms trade expert at SIPRI. "Whereas 15 years ago they had nothing really, now they're offering reasonable technology at a reasonable price."

China is generating particular interest among developing countries, especially with the relatively cheap JF-17 fighter with a Russian engine.

The Kremlin has approved the re-export of the engine to Pakistan, as it has no arms business there.

But it was enraged last year when Azerbaijan, an ex-Soviet republic, began talks on buying JF-17s, according to people familiar with the situation.

Also last year,JF-17s and Russia's MiG-29s competed in a tender from Myanmar, which eventually chose the Russians, but paid less than they wanted.

This year, both entered a tender from Egypt, with China offering the JF-17 for $10 million less than Russia's $30 million MiG-29.

That prompted Mikhail Pogosyan, who heads Sukhoi and the company that makes MiGs, to suggest that the Kremlin stop selling China the Russian engines for the JF-17.

The Kremlin hasn't done that yet, but Russian officials have suggested privately taking legal action if China exports more advanced jets like the J-11B.

Last month, Russia's government proposed new legislation attaching an intellectual property rights clause to foreign military sales agreements.

The issue was raised during a visit by President Dmitry Medvedev to China in October, according to people familiar with the situation.

"Of course we're concerned, but we also recognize there's very little we can do," said Mr. Pukhov, of the Russian Defense Ministry's Public Advisory Council.

Asked what advice he would give Western aerospace firms, Sukhoi's Mr. Sergeev said: "They should keep in mind what products they're sellingwhether they're civilian or dual use. And most important is to prepare very carefully your contract documents."

While Russia worries about intellectual property, other countries are concerned about security. The arms programs China initiated two or three decades ago are starting to bear fruit, with serious implications for the regionaland globalmilitary balance.

The J-11B is expected to be used by the Chinese navy as its frontline fighter, capable of sustained combat over the entire East China Sea and South China Sea.

Aircraft carriers and J-15 fighters would further enhance its ability to stop the U.S. intervening in a conflict over Taiwan, and test its control of the Western Pacific.

China's arms exports could have repercussions on regions in conflict around the world. Pakistan inducted its first squadron of Chinese-made fighter jets in February, potentially altering the military balance with India.

Other potential buyers of China's JF-17 fighter jet include Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Venezuela, Nigeria, Morocco and Turkey. In the past, China has also sold fighters to Sudan.

The potential customer of greatest concern to the U.S. is Iran, which purchased about $260 million of weapons from China between 2002-2009, according to Russia's Centre for Analysis of the Global Arms Trade.

In June, China backed U.N. sanctions on Iran, including an expanded arms embargo, but Tehran continues to seek Chinese fighters and other weaponry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## topjumper

Source: New York Times
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/07/education/07education.html]

Top Test Scores From Shanghai Stun Educators
By SAM DILLON
Published: December 7, 2010







With China&#8217;s debut in international standardized testing, *students in Shanghai have surprised experts by outscoring their counterparts in dozens of other countries, in reading as well as in math and science, according to the results of a respected exam.*

American officials and Europeans involved in administering the test in about 65 countries acknowledged that the scores from Shanghai &#8212; an industrial powerhouse with some 20 million residents and scores of modern universities that is a magnet for the best students in the country &#8212; are by no means representative of all of China.

About 5,100 15-year-olds in Shanghai were chosen as a representative cross-section of students in that city. In the United States, a similar number of students from across the country were selected as a representative sample for the test.

Experts noted the obvious difficulty of using a standardized test to compare countries and cities of vastly different sizes. Even so, they said the stellar academic performance of students in Shanghai was noteworthy, and another sign of China&#8217;s rapid modernization.

The results also appeared to reflect the culture of education there, including greater emphasis on teacher training and more time spent on studying rather than extracurricular activities like sports.

&#8220;Wow, I&#8217;m kind of stunned, I&#8217;m thinking Sputnik,&#8221; said Chester E. Finn Jr., who served in President Ronald Reagan&#8217;s Department of Education, referring to the groundbreaking Soviet satellite launching. Mr. Finn, who has visited schools all across China, said, &#8220;I&#8217;ve seen how relentless the Chinese are at accomplishing goals, and if they can do this in Shanghai in 2009, they can do it in 10 cities in 2019, and in 50 cities by 2029.&#8221; 

The test, the Program for International Student Assessment, known as PISA, was given to 15-year-old students by the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development, a Paris-based group that includes the world&#8217;s major industrial powers.

The results are to be released officially on Tuesday, but advance copies were provided to the news media a day early.

&#8220;We have to see this as a wake-up call,&#8221; Secretary of Education Arne Duncan said in an interview on Monday.

&#8220;I know skeptics will want to argue with the results, but we consider them to be accurate and reliable, and we have to see them as a challenge to get better,&#8221; he added. &#8220;The United States came in 23rd or 24th in most subjects. We can quibble, or we can face the brutal truth that we&#8217;re being out-educated.&#8221;

In math, the Shanghai students performed in a class by themselves, outperforming second-place Singapore, which has been seen as an educational superstar in recent years. The average math scores of American students put them below 30 other countries.

*PISA scores are on a scale, with 500 as the average. Two-thirds of students in participating countries score between 400 and 600. On the math test last year, students in Shanghai scored 600, in Singapore 562, in Germany 513, and in the United States 487.

In reading, Shanghai students scored 556, ahead of second-place Korea with 539. The United States scored 500 and came in 17th, putting it on par with students in the Netherlands, Belgium, Norway, Germany, France, the United Kingdom and several other countries.

In science, Shanghai students scored 575. In second place was Finland, where the average score was 554. The United States scored 502 &#8212; in 23rd place &#8212; with a performance indistinguishable from Poland, Ireland, Norway, France and several other countries.*

The testing in Shanghai was carried out by an international contractor, working with Chinese authorities, and overseen by the Australian Council for Educational Research, a nonprofit testing group, said Andreas Schleicher, who directs the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development&#8217;s international educational testing program.

Mark Schneider, a commissioner of the Department of Education&#8217;s research arm in the George W. Bush administration, who returned from an educational research visit to China on Friday, said he had been skeptical about some PISA results in the past. But Mr. Schneider said he considered the accuracy of these results to be unassailable.

&#8220;The technical side of this was well regulated, the sampling was O.K., and there was no evidence of cheating,&#8221; he said.

Mr. Schneider, however, noted some factors that may have influenced the outcome. 

For one thing, Shanghai is a huge migration hub within China. Students are supposed to return to their home provinces to attend high school, but the Shanghai authorities could increase scores by allowing stellar students to stay in the city, he said. And Shanghai students apparently were told the test was important for China&#8217;s image and thus were more motivated to do well, he said. 

&#8220;Can you imagine the reaction if we told the students of Chicago that the PISA was an important international test and that America&#8217;s reputation depended on them performing well?&#8221; Mr. Schneider said. &#8220;That said, China is taking education very seriously. The work ethic is amazingly strong.&#8221;

In a speech to a college audience in North Carolina, President Obama recalled how the Soviet Union&#8217;s 1957 launching of Sputnik provoked the United States to increase investment in math and science education, helping America win the space race.

&#8220;Fifty years later, our generation&#8217;s Sputnik moment is back,&#8221; Mr. Obama said. With billions of people in India and China &#8220;suddenly plugged into the world economy,&#8221; he said, nations with the most educated workers will prevail. &#8220;As it stands right now,&#8221; he said, &#8220;America is in danger of falling behind.&#8221;

If Shanghai is a showcase of Chinese educational progress, America&#8217;s showcase would be Massachusetts, which has routinely scored higher than all other states on America&#8217;s main federal math test in recent years.

But in a 2007 study that correlated the results of that test with the results of an international math exam, Massachusetts students scored behind Singapore, Hong Kong, South Korea, Taiwan, and Japan. Shanghai did not participate in the test.

A 259-page Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development report on the latest Pisa results notes that throughout its history, China has been organized around competitive examinations. &#8220;Schools work their students long hours every day, and the work weeks extend into the weekends,&#8221; it said.

Chinese students spend less time than American students on athletics, music and other activities not geared toward success on exams in core subjects. Also, in recent years, teaching has rapidly climbed up the ladder of preferred occupations in China, and salaries have risen. In Shanghai, the authorities have undertaken important curricular reforms, and educators have been given more freedom to experiment.

Ever since his organization received the Shanghai test scores last year, Mr. Schleicher said, international testing experts have investigated them to vouchsafe for their accuracy, expecting that they would produce astonishment in many Western countries.

*&#8220;This is the first time that we have internationally comparable data on learning outcomes in China,&#8221; Mr. Schleicher said. &#8220;While that&#8217;s important, for me the real significance of these results is that they refute the commonly held hypothesis that China just produces rote learning.&#8221;

&#8220;Large fractions of these students demonstrate their ability to extrapolate from what they know and apply their knowledge very creatively in novel situations,&#8221; he said. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*CASS: China's GDP growth expected to top 10% in 2011 - People's Daily Online* December 07, 2010 

*China will continue to record stable and rapid growth in 2011, and the growth rate is expected to top 10 percent, according to the Chinese Economy Blue Book 2011 released by the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS.)*

*The blue book said that China's GDP growth for 2010 will be around 9.9 percent. Factors affecting the country's economic situation will not change significantly.*

The basic drivers of domestic growth, world economic environment and the intensity of macro control policies are regarded as the major factors influencing China's economic growth, said the blue book.

Since the outbreak of the global financial crisis, the development mode driven by domestic demand has been consolidated, but its reliance on investment has become more clear. Expansionary policies since 2008 have strengthened the domination role of domestic capital, with private funds warmed up.

*The difficulties in global recovery have added to the uncertainties in the rebound of China's foreign trade sectors. Earlier this year, the World Bank expected that global economic growth for 2010 and 2011 will be 2.7 percent and 3.2 percent respectively, but recently claimed that world economic growth in 2011 won't exceed 2010 levels.*

*Macro control policies are also believed to have negative impact on economic growth*. As investment in the real estate sector accounts for around 20 percent of China's overall urban fixed asset investment, the central government's tightening measures toward the property market will put pressure on China's economy. 

*Meanwhile, expanding loans to local governments' financing platform companies caused increasing repayment risks.* The paces of fixed asset investment will slowdown with the regulation on these platform companies.

*The blue book predicted that China's economy will still maintain a structure dominated by investment and supported by consumption in the short term. Outbound impact and the intensity of macro control measures will be major sources of fluctuations.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese wind power ready for international market - People's Daily Online* December 07, 2010 

*The China National Energy Administration, the U.S. Department of Energy (DOE) and U.S. Department of Commerce jointly held the U.S.-China Renewable Energy Forum on Dec. 6 in Beijing, with the theme of investment in wind power.*

In recent years, renewable energy development has been booming in the world, and wind power development is especially rapid. Wind power has gained an important role in the construction of energy infrastructure. 

*Wind power has been one of the key areas in the Sino-U.S. exchanges and cooperation in energy. *

*China has the world's fastest-growing wind market, and is putting up a wind turbine every hour*. Wind power capacity is expected to increase five fold over the next 10 years thanks to the government's clean energy drive.

Chinese wind companies are eager to tap into capital markets to boost their international profile and have had around half a dozen listings in the past year.

*China's investment in renewable energy stands in contrast to the rest of the world. The country spent about 10 billion U.S. dollars in the second quarter of 2010 on wind energy alone, which is nearly half of the global total of 20.5 billion U.S. dollars, according to an Ernst &Young report.*

*The United States is the first in the world to develop wind power and its total wind power installed capacity is more than any other country. However, affected by the international financial crisis, enterprises generally lack funds. *

But the wind power development in China has been expanding with the emergence of a large number of professional wind power investment businesses with great financial strength. These enterprises have the ability to enter the international market, and if they make investment in the United States, it can promote the companies' international development as well as encourage the sustainable development of a U.S. wind power market. However, due to a general lack of understanding of the U.S. market, many Chinese enterprises have concerns over investing in renewable energy in the United States.

*The forum introduced the U.S. renewable energy investment policy, business rules, project development models and market conditions and other information to the Chinese companies to enhance Chinese enterprises' understanding of the U.S. market. *

*Participants in the forum said it further explores the huge potential for renewable energy cooperation between the two countries and can promote pragmatic cooperation in the renewable energy industry.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Pilot of tri-network integration starts in Shanghai - People's Daily Online*December 07, 2010 

*Shanghai has China's most complete fiber optic coverage *

*Shanghai launched a pilot of tri-network integration, which means the integration of telecom, radio and TV and the Internet, on Nov. 30. *

*According to the pilot scheme, by the year of 2011, Shanghai will be almost be covered by fiber-optic Internet communication technologies, broadband access in families will reach 100 megabits per second, and wireless broadband networks will cover the whole of Shanghai. *

*But what will the tri-network integration will bring?*

Tri-network integration will integrate the advantages of different forms of media and provide convenience and efficient services to customers. 

*With the 100-megabit bandwidth access in households and the coverage of wireless broadband, Shanghai residents will be able watch high-definition programming at anytime and anywhere. *

*It is expected the tri-network integration will also create new industries.*

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

The Truth About China's GDP

By Caitlin Dickson | December 07, 2010 12:08pm

China's famously booming GDP statistics are, according to yet another WikiLeaks cable released last week, not exactly real. Li Keqiang, a senior Chinese official and rumored front runner for the prime minister's chair, is quoted in the cable as having referred to the country's GDP numbers as "man-made" and "therefore unreliable." The Telegraph reports that "Chinese officials have repeatedly been found to have artificially inflated their local GDP figures in order to win face and hit their targets," and that, "on several occasions, the sum of all China's local GDP tallies added up to more than the national statistic."

This revelation might seem shocking, but those who have followed China's economy closely are not surprised to find out the books have been cooked.

* Called It! "Anyone watching China should know the numbers are very edgy," Robert Wenzel writes, referring to his own a recent blogpost on Economic Policy Journal in which he wrote, that "China's real estate market appears to be on the edge of breaking down. It is very difficult to get reliable numbers out of China, so it is often best just to look at the anecdotal evidence." 

* Not Exactly News Economic reports on China have hinted at something fishy for past couple of years. Yves Smith at Naked Capitalism agrees that, "this WikiLeaks release, like so many others, is not news to anyone who has been on this beat," and links to some of the articles that have kept her in the know. 

* It All Makes Sense Now James Pethokoukis at Reuters makes the connection between China's fictional statistics and previous reports of ghost towns and giant empty malls that create the impression of a thriving population and commercial culture. 

* Look Out, Assange Tracy Alloway at Financial Times Alphaville warns that "WikiLeaks, fresh from angering US authorities, might be about to incur the wrath of China's economic establishment."


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> The Truth About China's GDP
> that "WikiLeaks, fresh from angering US authorities, might be about to incur the wrath of China's economic establishment."



I want to hear your views on this news, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

Solomon2 said:


> The Truth About China's GDP
> 
> By Caitlin Dickson | December 07, 2010 12:08pm
> 
> China's famously booming GDP statistics are, according to yet another WikiLeaks cable released last week, not exactly real. Li Keqiang, a senior Chinese official and rumored front runner for the prime minister's chair, is quoted in the cable as having referred to the country's GDP numbers as "man-made" and "therefore unreliable." The Telegraph reports that "Chinese officials have repeatedly been found to have artificially inflated their local GDP figures in order to win face and hit their targets," and that, "on several occasions, the sum of all China's local GDP tallies added up to more than the national statistic."
> 
> This revelation might seem shocking, but those who have followed China's economy closely are not surprised to find out the books have been cooked.
> 
> * Called It! "Anyone watching China should know the numbers are very edgy," Robert Wenzel writes, referring to his own a recent blogpost on Economic Policy Journal in which he wrote, that "China's real estate market appears to be on the edge of breaking down. It is very difficult to get reliable numbers out of China, so it is often best just to look at the anecdotal evidence."
> 
> * Not Exactly News Economic reports on China have hinted at something fishy for past couple of years. Yves Smith at Naked Capitalism agrees that, "this WikiLeaks release, like so many others, is not news to anyone who has been on this beat," and links to some of the articles that have kept her in the know.
> 
> * It All Makes Sense Now James Pethokoukis at Reuters makes the connection between China's fictional statistics and previous reports of ghost towns and giant empty malls that create the impression of a thriving population and commercial culture.
> 
> * Look Out, Assange Tracy Alloway at Financial Times Alphaville warns that "WikiLeaks, fresh from angering US authorities, might be about to incur the wrath of China's economic establishment."




Solomon2, will you stop trolling and shove all your so-called personal opinions from some na-sayers up yours....for good please, your jealousy juice is leaking from your behind, it st...,thanks in advance.


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> I want to hear your views on this news, right?


I'm surprised. I had long suspected that China's official economic growth was understated so China could escape the international obligations commensurate with a strong economy: IMF duties, World Bank and U.N. contributions, etc. 

If you read the report carefully, however, the commentators only witnessed the civilian economy. I have suspected China buffered the shocks of 2008 by increasing military production somewhat. For example, I think that truck production, including trucks delivered to the Chinese military, took up some of the slack at Chinese factories in the 2008-9 period.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> I'm surprised. I had long suspected that China's official economic growth was understated so China could escape the international obligations commensurate with a strong economy: IMF duties, World Bank and U.N. contributions, etc.
> 
> If you read the report carefully, however, the commentators only witnessed the civilian economy. I have suspected China buffered the shocks of 2008 by increasing military production somewhat. For example, I think that truck production, including trucks delivered to the Chinese military, took up some of the slack at Chinese factories in the 2008-9 period.



But your view is the opposite and the news, why do you go to quote? Incidentally, the exact size of China's economy, no one can know well, including the CCP.


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> But your view is the opposite and the news, why do you go to quote?


Why would I call attention _only_ to those news items that support my views? My views might be wrong and in need of revision. So I wanted the opinions of the Chinese here about this report. 



> the exact size of China's economy, no one can know well, including the CCP


Since the early twentieth century the U.S., in cooperation with business, developed good tools for monitoring industrial, service, and financial activity. I assumed that a heavily state-owned economy with a history of central planning would have similar or better tools.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Also, China is a great contribution to the United Nations, we have the second largest peacekeeping force personnel, the first is France. However, it is certainly a greater contribution than the US who has been in arrears. 

As for the IMF duties, World Bank, if those institutions to give China more rights, I do not mind China to assume a greater obligation. They can give?


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> As for the IMF duties, World Bank, if those institutions to give China more rights, I do not mind China to assume a greater obligation. They can give?


With increased contributions comes increased voting rights. Here's a story on it: China influence grows with World Bank vote change. Basically in April 2010 China gained influence at the expense of Japan. Doing so cost China $50 billion.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> Why would I call attention _only_ to those news items that support my views? My views might be wrong and in need of revision. So I wanted the opinions of the Chinese here about this report.



Of course, you can do, but generally speaking, if you quote an article that is not to explain own point? However, this is not important, but some ambiguity. 




Solomon2 said:


> Since the early twentieth century the U.S., in cooperation with business, developed good tools for monitoring industrial, service, and financial activity. I assumed that a heavily state-owned economy with a history of central planning would have similar or better tools.



Data must have, can only say that China's official economic data is generally "accurate", my point also same, the data underestimate, but I think some parts of the tertiary industry not statistically sufficient, because of China's traditional focus on primary and secondary industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> With increased contributions comes increased voting rights. Here's a story on it: China influence grows with World Bank vote change. Basically in April 2010 China gained influence at the expense of Japan. Doing so cost China $50 billion.



If you give more shares, I think China will be more money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

China's tertiary industry has developed rapidly, but because of management, statistics may be some omissions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> Of course, you can do, but generally speaking, if you quote an article that is not to explain own point?


Not always.



> Data must have, can only say that China's official economic data is generally "accurate", the data also underestimate my point , I think some parts of the tertiary industry not statistically sufficient, because of China's traditional focus on primary and secondary industries.


Yeah, everyone has that problem. Maybe seeking OECD member status would help? (Building an improved monitoring system is a necessary prerequisite.) The Russians are ahead of the Chinese here, they have been trying to do this for a few years now.


----------



## dataminer123

Brotherhood said:


> Solomon2, will you stop trolling and shove all your so-called personal opinions from some na-sayers up yours....for good please, your jealousy juice is leaking from your behind, it st...,thanks in advance.



Actually, this brings up a very interesting point. China's GDP number for sure is kind of "man-made" and "unreliable". But from my personal point of view, china's GDP has been underestimated for a while. There were huge amount of gray economy activities happening in china that were never and impossible counted into official statistics, especially those so called third industry or tertiary sector. Other developing countries might have gray economy to some degree but not comparable to the scale of china's. Probably this explains why china's service sector consist much less portion of GDP than other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> Not always.
> 
> Yeah, everyone has that problem. Maybe seeking OECD member status would help? (Building an improved monitoring system is a necessary prerequisite.) The Russians are ahead of the Chinese here, they have been trying to do this for a few years now.



If that is good for China to join the OECD, I have no objection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> If you give more shares, I think China will be more money.


The more money a country puts into the pot, the more influence it has. Another hefty contribution may put China in the top five shareholders, which would allow it to directly appoint one of the Bank's executive directors. (The other 182 countries vote among themselves to appoint 19 out of 24 directors.) link


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> The more money a country puts into the pot, the more influence it has. Another hefty contribution may put China in the top five shareholders, which would allow it to directly appoint one of the Bank's executive directors. (The other 182 countries vote among themselves to appoint 19 out of 24 directors.) link



So, this is not China does not wish to pay more money to take responsibility, but the original shareholders do not have the will.


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> So, this is not China does not wish to pay more money to take responsibility, but the original shareholders do not have the will.



I do not understand you. China has strongly implied that its policy of staying out of the top 5 is deliberate, saying that its membership level is part of giving developing countries more influence in international institutions.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> I do not understand you. China has strongly implied that its policy of staying out of the top 5 is deliberate, saying that its membership level is part of giving developing countries more influence in international institutions.



I agree, what problem? China has this view, then?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

Yes, the current Big Five have the will (I don't think Japan was an original member) but China says it wants to stay where it is. Perhaps China prefers to wield influence among developing countries that it would have to give up as one of the Five, for if China became one of the Five it could no longer caucus with the developing countries in the IMF and World Bank to vote on executive directors. By deliberately remaining with the developing countries and posing as their champion China becomes a dominating ram in a yard full of sheep - precisely the circumstance appointive directorships are supposed to avoid.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> Yes, the current Big Five have the will (I don't think Japan was an original member) but China says it wants to stay where it is. Perhaps China prefers to wield influence among developing countries that it would have to give up as one of the Five, for if China became one of the Five it could no longer caucus with the developing countries in the IMF and World Bank to vote on executive directors. By deliberately remaining with the developing countries and posing as their champion China becomes a dominating ram in a yard full of sheep - precisely the circumstance appointive directorships are supposed to avoid.



This argument is certainly not accurate, I have two facts, you can refute? 

China is a developing country, our per capita GDP is still low, belong to developing countries. 

China paid a lot of money. Our GDP also is the second. China's economy is to match more rights. If China have more rights as a developing country, then the IMF and World Bank are able to better reflect the world, we can do more for developing countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

huzihaidao12 said:


> China is a developing country, our per capita GDP is still low, belong to developing countries...Our GDP also is the second...If China have more rights as a developing country, then the IMF and World Bank are able to better reflect the world, we can do more for developing countries.


My point is, by remaining in the developing country group China, because of its size and power, can essentially dominate them and bend "doing more for developing countries" to its own will, not theirs. Very like Imperial Japan's vision of a "Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere". And every Chinese knows how _that_ turned out.


----------



## huzihaidao12

Solomon2 said:


> My point is, by remaining in the developing country group China, because of its size and power, can essentially dominate them and bend "doing more for developing countries" to its own will, not theirs. Very like Imperial Japan's vision of a "Greater East Asia Co-Prosperity Sphere". And every Chinese knows how _that_ turned out.



No country is a fool, if China "dominate" in developing countries, it is because other countries can get interests, or they can choose other countries, this is combination of voluntary and interests, not forced.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

Solomon2 said:


> The Truth About China's GDP



Let's assume that China's National Bureau of Statistics is incapable of collecting economic data. Instead, let's focus on the standard measure of electricity consumption. Compare the amount of electricity used by the United States and China.

What does it tell you about the size of the real Chinese economy? Does anybody truly believe that China's real economy is only one-third the size of the U.S. economy (as reflected in nominal GDP measurements)?

Electricity - consumption(kWh) 2010 country ranks, By Rank

Rank.....Country.............Value (kW-hours)............Date of Info
1..........*United States...3,741,485,000,000*.........2009 (actual, see below)
2..........*China................3,643,000,000,000*.........2009 (actual, see below)
3..........European Union..2,884,000,000,000..........2007 est.
4..........Russia................1,023,000,000,000.........2007 est.
5..........Japan.................1,007,000,000,000.........2007 est.
6..........India.....................568,000,000,000.........2007 est.
7..........Germany...............547,300,000,000.........2007 est.
8..........Canada..................536,100,000,000.........2007 est.
9..........France...................447,200,000,000.........2007 est.
10........Brazil.....................404,300,000,000.........2007 est.

References:

United States: International Energy Statistics

China: China's power consumption grows 6% in 2009_English_Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, EU patent offices deepen cooperation - People's Daily Online* December 08, 2010 






*Tian Lipu(L), director of China's State Intellectual Property Office(SIPO) and Benoit Battistelli, President of European Patent Office (EPO) sign an agreement in Vienna, capital of Austria, Dec. 7, 2010. China and European Union signed an Agreement on the exchange of priority document between SIPO and EPO, and EPO-SIPO Bilateral Co-operation Annual Work Plan 2011.(Xinhua/Xu Liang)*

Senior Chinese and European patent officials on Tuesday signed in Vienna bilateral cooperation agreements, deepening ties between the two sides on intellectual property rights (IPR) protections.

These documents, including a bilateral cooperation annual work plan for 2011, were hammered out during talks between Tian Lipu, Commissioner of China's State Intellectual Property Office, and Benot Battistelli, president of the European Patent Office (EPO).

During the talks, the two sides reviewed past achievement in cooperation between the two offices and discussed detailed plans for future cooperation.

Battistelli told Xinhua after the signing ceremony that he had very fruitful talks with his Chinese counterpart.

"China is becoming a major player in IPR, and it is very largely due to the efficiency and quality of STPO," Battistelli said.

Tian for his part also expressed satisfaction in the talks, saying the two sides had reached consensus in many fields concerning IPR protections.

He particularly noted that one of the agreements was to provide Chinese patent documents to European clients and innovators through a cooperation project called Machine Translation, expanding their understanding about innovation level in China.

"Introducing modern IPR system in China had benefited transnational corporations substantially, making it possible for them to invest and establish research and development facilities in China. They had also benefited hugely from collecting copy rights fees of various kind including those of patents, trademarks, publications, softwares and films," Tian said.

This year marks the 30th anniversary of founding of SIPO and the 25th anniversary of cooperation between SIPO and EPO. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's online consumption to exceed 2 trillion yuan in 2013 - People's Daily Online* December 08, 2010 

More than half of China's 1.3 billion people will go online and their enthusiasm for online shopping will create a market of more than 2 trillion yuan in 2013, according to a survey by DCCI Data Center for China Internet, a leading Internet research and data information provider. 

*Based on the result of its survey for the first half of 2010, it estimates that by the end of 2010, the number of Chinese netizens will have reached 469 million, which is 35 percent of the countrys total population. It is a milestone for China's Internet development as it is the first time that more than 30 percent of the population will go online. *

*That number will rise to 718 million, which is nearly 53 percent of the total population.* 

The huge netizen group will boost online consumption, which has already been growing rapidly. The online consumption was worth 473 billion yuan over the first half of the year and is expected to be close to 1.2 trillion yuan for the whole year. In 2013, the market is likely to exceed 2 trillion yuan. More than half of the online consumption will come from online shopping in 2011. 

*Industry insiders think that fast consumers products are dominating the online deals currently. Alipay, Chinas leading online payment settlement service, has even outpaced Paypal, the worlds largest in the industry under eBay. By the end of September 2010, Alipay had more than 500 million registered clients with more than 2 billion yuan of transactions on a daily basis. Its 7 million deal volume on a daily basis far outnumbered Paypal's 3.9 million in the third quarter of the year.*

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to continue leading global auto market - People's Daily Online*December 09, 2010 

*China is expected to continue its global lead in auto sales, after it exceeded the US last year. Figures from the China Passenger Car Association shows domestic passenger car sales jumped to a record high in November, climbing 27 percent from a year ago. The most popular types are sports utility vehicles and multi-purpose vehicles.*

*Shanghai General Motors and Shanghai Volkswagen are expected to sell the most cars in China this year. Both of them have seen their monthly sales exceeded 100 thousand units in November.*

Source: CNTV.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Serbia and China sign agreement to upgrade thermal plant - People's Daily Online*December 09, 2010 

*As part of a 1.25-billion-dollar agreement, Serbian and Chinese officials signed a 344-million- dollar contract for the first phase of work to upgrade the outdated Kostolac thermal generating plant, on Wednesday in Belgrade.*

Dragomir Markovic, general director of the Electrical Power Company of Serbia (EPS), Dragan Jovanovic, director of the Kostolac thermal generating plant and Jin Chunsheng of China National Machinery and Equipment Import and Export Corporation ( CMEC) signed the agreement at a ceremony before the Serbian Minister of Mining and Energy Petar Skundric and the Chinese ambassador Wei Jinghua.

*The Kostolac B plant is located east of the capital Belgrade, near the Romanian border. The scheduled upgrades are expected to bring the plant to its full capacity of 700 megawatts, to prolong its useful life by a decade, and to bring the coal-powered thermal generating plant in line with European environmental standards, with the construction of a desulfurization facility, according to EPS director Markovic.*

Markovic also told reporters that the project scope encompassed railway and port facilities on the Danube River, for the movement of limestone for the desulfurization system and transportation equipment. *Approximately 220 million dollars is to be financed through China Eximbank with the remainder to be raised by EPS itself. Work is expected to begin in three months once funding comes available.*

*"This is a project of extreme importance for our economy," said Minister Skundric, stressing the strategic significance of Serbian and Chinese interstate cooperation.*

*Chinese ambassador Wei said that this agreement represented the beginning of bilateral cooperation in the energy sector and paved the way for further cooperation. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Hong Kong's inward DI up 14.8&#37;
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-12-10 10:42

Hong Kong Census and Statistics Department Thursday announced that the stock of the city's inward direct investment (DI) in 2009 increased by 14.8 percent from a year earlier to HK$7,262.1 billion ($934 billion) at market value.

The increase was mainly attributable to a rise in market values of Hong Kong affiliates of foreign enterprises and the positive DI inflow to these Hong Kong affiliates, the department said.

Analyzed by immediate source of investment, the Chinese mainland accounted for the largest share of the total stock at the end of 2009, at 36.4 percent, reflecting the importance of investment from the Mainland in Hong Kong.

Mainland's investment in Hong Kong covered a wide range of economic activities, including investment holding, real estate, professional and business services; import/export, wholesale and retail trades; and transportation, storage, postal and courier services.

Other major immediate sources of investment included the British Virgin Islands and the Netherlands, accounting for 32.4 percent and 6.8 percent respectively of the total stock of Hong Kong's inward DI at the end of 2009.


Source:Xinhuanet

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------

Property tax 'next year'
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-12-08 12:01

Trial operations of a property tax will be launched in Shanghai and Chongqing early next year, according to the Economic Observer, which cited unidentified "authoritative" sources.

In Chongqing, the tax will be mainly levied on high-end apartments and villas while in Shanghai only newly purchased homes will be charged and the average per capita living space will be taken into consideration, according to the newspaper report.

Meanwhile, the People's Daily published a half-page article yesterday, saying that a property tax would help curb housing prices, though its impact would be limited in the medium to long term.

Source:Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

Biofuels to power the future
Last Updated(Beijing Time):2010-12-10 10:06

Biofuels to power the future

A COFCO booth demonstrates the mechanics of bioethanol manufacturing at the exhibition in Changchun, Jilin province. [Photo/China Daily]

Plan to reduce nation's growing dependence on fossil fuels

China's bioethanol production will reach 10 million tons a year by 2020, resulting in a 10 percent drop in oil imports, according to COFCO group, China's largest grain trader.

"To develop a non-fossil fuel by advanced technology within an agricultural context is an important strategy for COFCO," said Lin Hailong, assistant general manager at COFCO's research and development center.

He said the government has given major support to the biofuel industry during recent years, and the cost of making bioethanol, a major ingredient of biofuels, is falling thanks to technological development.

"Because of the government's support and the potential of the market, more players have joined the biofuel industry recently," said Michael Fredskov Christiansen, president of Novozymes (China) Investment Co Ltd.

*COFCO, Novozymes and China Petroleum & Chemical Corporation (Sinopec) are jointly involved in a project concerning cellulosic ethanol - a biofuel produced from wood, grasses, or the non-edible parts of plants.* CNOOC and DuPont are also cooperating in biofuel projects too.

With the soaring price of fossil fuels, and carbon emissions becoming a global concern, discovering a clean-energy substitute is of paramount importance worldwide.

Bioenergy is considered one of the three key alternatives to fossil fuel use, alongside wind and solar energy, because of its easy acquisition and clean emissions. Biorefining is a conversion process that produces fuel, power, heat, and value-added chemicals from biomass, the biological raw material extracted from organic sources.

According to a report on the future of biorefineries by the World Economic Forum (WEF), together with leading companies and consultancies including Novozymes and McKinsey, the conversion of biomass into fuel, energy and chemicals has the potential to generate upwards of $230 billion for the global economy by 2020.

In China alone, cellulosic ethanol fuel use will replace 31 million tons of gasoline by 2020.

The industry will bring up to 32 billion yuan ($4.8 billion) profit for China, and provide 6 million new jobs, mainly in rural areas. It will also create a 96 billion yuan market for construction projects in the value chain.

The industry will improve China's energy security, boost GDP growth, and balance development between urban and rural regions, according to the WEF report.

According to Lin, a demonstration prototype of the cellulosic ethanol project will be completed by the end of 2011. If successful, the company will begin production within two to three years and then release the final product on the market.

Christiansen said China has a huge market and business opportunities for the biofuel industry, because many provinces keep importing biofuel from Brazil year-on-year.

"China meets all the requirements for biofuel production and also has the necessary geographic resources. There is also a strong domestic demand, so it makes sense to produce the fuel here," he said.

Lin said the government will give more support financially, and by means of a regulatory and policy framework, if the industry achieves more technological breakthroughs and establishes commercial facilities.

Christiansen said his company is still working on some technological barriers and construction problems, but he is sure that the development of biofuel will have a significant effect on China's transport industry.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ThatDamnGood

China's HR industry braces for more pressure
2010-12-10 09:34

The year of 2010 has seen the rate of professional level hiring in China rapidly accelerate and those in the recruiting and HR community can now really feel the pressure to find the right candidates starting to mount, said said Robert Parkinson, managing director of RMG Business Consulting Beijing Company in an interview with China Daily website November 29.

MNC/Fortune 500 and SME led expansion held back during the economic turbulence of 2009 has resumed and the number of companies hiring in substantial volumes (more than 100 heads) has dramatically increased as companies seek to make the most of the anticipated 5-7+ years of economic buoyancy in China, according to Parkinson.

Q: So which industries are particularly active?

A: RMG Selection's clients in the luxury goods sector, for example, are hiring extremely aggressively: A well known French luxury brand has seen their factories in France stretched to capacity, largely to fulfill demand from Asia, and specifically, China. There are such high levels of disposable income, in Beijing for example (a city now with the highest number of billionaires in the world) that there is even list-price demand for display models of 'big ticket' items such as $500k+ cars. This spending has been fueled particularly after the recent changes in the regulations governing the sale and purchase of real-estate. RMG Selection has seen highly competitive hiring in the luxury goods sector both from overseas and with firms poaching talent from direct competitors and other businesses with suitably skilled talent in China. A luxury handbag maker recently hired a senior-commercial executive from a major hotel chain. This is an example of movements from one luxury

In the mid-market consumer goods segment, car makers can not keep pace with demand for new cars, with many of these firms investing heavily in further expansion. Key areas of HR growth include manufacturing-oriented hiring as well as support functions such as training and network development.

In the professional services sectors such as banking, finance, and the law many areas have seen very strong growth through 2010 too, particularly those supporting the large number of initial public offerings of Chinese companies in Hong Kong. RMG Legal, our specialist Legal recruitment division, anticipates further momentum with law firm hiring through 2011 particularly those with a strong deal-pipeline based on acquiring Partners and senior lawyers in early 2010 and a shortage of candidates with genuine international calibre legal practice experience along with a high standard of ability in English-language drafting.

As firms continue to boost investment in increased capacity and support, the pressure (particularly from the Global HQ) to see a rapid return on this investment is ever present. The competition for high quality Sales &Marketing professionals is therefore fierce in a market which is generally felt to lack sales &marketing talent and leadership.

RMG Technology, the specialist ICT recruitment division of RMG also forecasts strong growth: Beijing has traditionally been China's IT hub, however we have seen many international firms expanding R&D operations in other major East coast locations such as Shanghai and Shenzhen, as well as 'second tier' cities and special economic zones.

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's industrial value added output up 13.3% in Nov. - People's Daily Online*December 11, 2010 

China's industrial value-added output year-on-year growth quickened to 13.3 percent in November from 13.1 percent in October, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Saturday.

The growth rate for the first 11 months was 15.8 percent year on year, down 0.3 percentage points from the January-to-October period, the NBS said.

Industrial value-added output measures the final results of industrial production, which is the value of gross industrial output minus intermediate inputs such as raw materials and labor. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's retail sales of consumer goods up 18.7% in November - People's Daily Online*December 11, 2010

China's retail sales of consumer goods grew 18.7 percent in November year on year, the National Bureau of Statistics (NBS) said Saturday.

*Retail sales of consumer goods stood at 1.39 trillion yuan (208.1 billion U.S. dollars) in November and the growth rate was 0.1 percentage points higher than that in October, the NBS spokesman Sheng Laiyun said at a press conference.*

*Retail sales of consumer goods in the January-to-November period reached 13.92 trillion yuan, up 18.4 percent from the same period last year.*

The growth rate in the January-to-November period was 0.1 percentage points higher than that in the January-to-October period.

*The NBS said urban consumption hit 1.2 trillion yuan in November, up 19 percent year on year.*

*Rural residents spent 186.5 billion yuan on consumption goods in November, up 17 percent year on year.*

*In breakdown, catering sector sales rose 19.6 percent to 160.1 billion yuan in November from a year earlier, while retail sales increased 18.6 percent to 1.23 trillion yuan in November year on year.*

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Lifting standards for all


> Ch*ina and the US can teach each other about education*
> Vivien Stewart and Heather Singmaster
> Dec 13, 2010
> 
> The latest global school report card is out, with Shanghai and Hong Kong SAR coming top of the class. A new Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development survey of 15-year-old students around the world ranks the cities as number one and two. They also lead a growing list of Asian countries and places now reaping impressive benefits from dramatic reforms and deep investment in education.
> It's a different story across the Pacific. The United States - a leader in education in the 20th century - is ranked 14th in reading, 17th in science, and 25th in mathematics, according to results of the Programme for International Student Assessment (Pisa). When all three scores are averaged out, America comes 26th out of 65 places.
> 
> What can the United States learn from the strong performance of Asia? And, is there anything Hong Kong and Shanghai can still learn from America, despite its disappointing results?
> 
> Hong Kong and Shanghai have significantly expanded their education systems over the past two decades and, around 2000, started major reforms in the structure of schools, curriculum, and assessment. While each took different paths, their systems share features that contribute to their high rankings:
> 
> Both have rigorous standards and a strong core curriculum, especially in mathematics and science, whereas in America, educational standards vary widely between states. Students are allowed to choose among many different levels of courses, and many opt out of more advanced, and tougher, courses.
> Schools in Hong Kong and Shanghai enjoy considerable autonomy in educating their students to the standards. However, because they exist within a coherent centralised education system, they yield results.
> In contrast in the United States, authority for education is diffused across multiple levels of governance, from state to state and district to district. Standards, resources, teacher preparation and assessment are often inconsistent and not aligned. This enormous variation in educational opportunity shows up in the Pisa results.
> 
> In China, a stronger emphasis is placed on recruiting and supporting high-quality teachers and principals. Teachers follow a tradition of close teamwork, meeting regularly to improve their classroom skills and curriculum. A higher proportion has degrees in mathematics and science than their US counterparts. Meanwhile, in the United States, teaching has become a less attractive occupation in recent years. There are severe shortages of mathematics, science and language teachers and high drop-out rates in the first five years of teaching. Many teachers feel isolated in their classrooms and find little help when they want to improve their work.
> Students in Hong Kong and Shanghai work very hard in school and spend a lot of time outside school studying, compared to US students. While many parents believe their children spend too much time in exam preparation, the belief that effort and hard work pay off is, nevertheless, a powerful driver of student achievement.
> Before Hong Kong and Shanghai carried out their education reforms, their policymakers studied education systems around the world, including America's, to gather the best ideas.
> 
> Traditionally, the Chinese education model emphasised knowledge transmission while American curriculum and instruction is stronger at teaching students how to question and think for themselves, solve problems, and apply ideas. These skills are likely to be in high demand in a modern knowledge and innovation economy. Recognising that not all students learn the same way, the United States also has many types of schools, and many second-chance opportunities for students, with less reliance on an examination funnel.
> 
> In many respects, Shanghai and Hong Kong, on the one hand, and the United States, on the other, are mirror images of each other. Hong Kong and Shanghai have educational systems that deliver a fairly high level of education effectively on a broad scale, but the educational content and teacher methods need to be updated. The US has a great deal of innovation, research, and modern teaching methods but has not created a system that delivers high-quality education to all students.
> 
> There are also common challenges across the Asia-Pacific region: how to assess problem-solving and creativity, how to harness the power of technology to transform teaching and learning, how to continually raise the quality of teaching, and how to educate an increasingly diverse body of students, including migrants.
> 
> No country has a monopoly on educational excellence. As we face the task of preparing our students for success as workers and citizens in this increasingly interconnected world, we have much to learn from each other.
> 
> The Asia Society, an international organisation, with offices in the United States and around Asia, has long brought together education policy leaders, teachers, and students from the Asia-Pacific region to do just that. And, as US Secretary of Education Arne Duncan has said: "We have a great deal to learn from other nations that are out-educating us today."
> 
> As the United States seeks to revise its Elementary and Secondary Education Act with the goal of providing a world-class education for all its students, it will be looking across the Pacific and around the world to learn from the experiences of other countries.
> 
> Vivien Stewart is senior adviser for education, and Heather Singmaster is senior programme associate at Asia Society in New York, asiasociety.org



Supply of engineers challenges atomic plan


> *Safety not major worry for mainland's programme to expand nuclear power plants*
> Eric Ng
> Dec 13, 2010
> 
> 
> The availability of qualified engineers is the biggest challenge facing the mainland's ambitious programme to expand the number of nuclear power plants, rather than issues of safety, uranium supply, or public opposition, according to industry experts.
> Building the plants is not a difficult task, they say, but manning them with engineers with sufficient operating experience will be the ultimate test of whether growth targets can be reached.
> 
> Lloyds Register's nuclear business director Jerzy Grynblat said in an interview with the South China Morning Post (SEHK: 0583, announcements, news) that to qualify as "experienced", nuclear-plant operators required eight to 10 years of on-the-job practice, compared with the five-year construction period for a plant.
> 
> Speaking on the sidelines of the Nuclear Energy Asia conference organised by the International Quality & Productivity Centre in Hong Kong last week, Grynblat said this staffing requirement posed the greatest challenge to the country's nuclear-power expansion plans.
> 
> Lloyds Register provides independent safety audits and risk-management services. Its risk-analysis software is used in about half of the world's nuclear power plants.
> 
> Zhao Chengkun, vice-chairman of the China Nuclear Energy Association, said the human-resource challenge came in the form of availability of high-level management and technical specialists. He would not give an estimate of a personnel shortfall, saying this would depend on the number and pace of new project approvals.
> 
> Zhao said a nuclear plant with two 1,000-megawatt reactors would require 700 to 1,000 engineering staff to support its operation and regular maintenance, although not all of them were required to be nuclear specialists.
> 
> China is expected to build 60 nuclear reactors in the next two decades, meaning it could require up to 30,000 engineers.
> 
> According to the Shanghai Nuclear Engineering Research and Design Institute, the number of undergraduates enrolled in nuclear engineering in China surged to 3,900 last year from 2,300 in 2008 and 1,946 in 2007.
> 
> Grynblat said any human-resource shortfall would have to be filled domestically, as importing foreign talent was not an option, given shortages in developed nations, where public adversity to nuclear power has stifled plant expansion and training of new engineers.
> 
> "The situation is like a camel's double humps, where qualified engineers are mostly either over 55 years old or between 25 and 30 years of age, with a big gap in the middle," he said.
> 
> The central government will unveil in March the National People's Congress' updated target for installed nuclear power-generation capacity in 2020, but the industry widely expects it to be about 70 gigawatts, up from 10GW currently. It also envisages 30GW of new plants to be under construction by then.
> 
> In 2005, Beijing was planning for a 2020 installed capacity of 40GW and 18GW being built. "Now, it looks like this target will be reached by 2015," Zhao said.
> 
> China has nearly 20 years of experience operating nuclear power plants since the Qinshan Phase 1 plant was commissioned in Zhejiang province in 1991, and has since introduced technology from Russia, France, Canada and the United States. It has absorbed foreign technology and successfully developed the capability of building plants completely on its own.
> 
> Not only is it ready to mass-produce nuclear reactors using mature and well-proven technologies, it is also expected to become a major exporter of reactors in the future.
> 
> The sheer size of China's plan to scale up the industry's capacity means it will be in a cost-leadership position alongside India, which also plans to expand the number of its reactors by several-fold in the next decade, said NERA Economic Consulting vice-president Edward Kee.
> 
> Despite concerns that the low quality of China's uranium ore will threaten security of the supply of nuclear fuel, supply should be sufficient until at least 2020, Zhao said.
> 
> Nor is safety a big concern, even though it is always the No1 priority for the industry anywhere in the world. "China has a very good nuclear-safety record and ranks above world average," said Grynblat. "It also has a very young fleet of plants."
> 
> He said the mainland's nuclear industry was well aware of the human-resource challenge, and had been keeping more engineers than required at its current fleet of nuclear power plants to prepare for the sharp rise in demand for qualified people.
> 
> Zhao said the government had in recent years put more resources into academic and on-the-job training, with the number of universities offering nuclear science and engineering degrees rising to more than 10 from four a few years ago. Beijing's Tsinghua University, Shanghai Jiaotong University, Xian Polytechnic University and Harbin Engineering University were the earliest to offer such courses.
> 
> State-owned nuclear-plant developers China National Nuclear Corp, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corp and China Power (SEHK: 2380) Investment Corp have also set up their own professional training units, Zhao added.
> 
> Xu Mi, the China Institute of Atomic Energy's chief engineer, played down concerns of a looming engineer shortage.
> 
> "As long as we have countermeasures, I'm not worried," he said. "For example, my institute is providing two-year professional training courses for university graduates with non-nuclear engineering degrees to fill the gap."
> 
> However, industry executives said one other challenge was the promotion of public acceptance of nuclear power, especially given that more plants will be built in inland lake or riverside locations that are relatively close to population centres.
> 
> Grynblat said that as long as transport safety regulation is maintained, and promotion of safety records to the public is done properly, he was not too worried.
> 
> "Experience in other nations has shown that people living closer to nuclear power plants actually have more positive opinions of them, since they are more informed about them," he said. "For example, in Britain, local people are more worried about job losses and the impact on the local economy when plants are decommissioned rather than safety."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to become dominant force in global economic growth - People's Daily Online*December 13, 2010







*According to data from the third quarter of 2010, China's economic growth rate stood at 9.6 percent, which means the rate has begun to slow. The International Monetary Fund said China's economic growth accounts for almost one-fifth of the world total, and China's purchasing power is only one-fourth of the world total.*

*In 2009, China accounted for 46 percent of the world's total consumption of coal, aluminum and zinc and the consumption of the crude steel was twice as much as the total of the European Union, the United States and Japan*, according to figures released by the World Coal Institute. 

*In addition, demand for mobile phones in China will exceed the combined demand of all other countries in the world. *

*Global exports to China increasing *

*Since the global financial crisis, China's market demand has boosted the economic recovery of neighboring countries and even the world,* especially in driving the rapid price rebound of bulk products, such as crude oil and iron ore, according to the General Administration of Customs. 

*In the first three quarters of this year, the price level of imports of primary products saw an increase of 37 percent and the actual volume of imports grew nearly 24 percent after discounting price rises, which is significantly higher than that of other major economies, and they are more dependent on China's imports. *

Yao Jian, spokesman of the Ministry of Commerce, said recently that *China has become a key export market for many countries. China was the largest export market of Japan, Australia, South Korea, ASEAN, Brazil and South Africa and the third of the United States and the European Union and India.* And the proportion of China's exports to these countries will see growth at different levels. 

*China strives to reduce trade surplus*

*China has realized the importance of imports and its policy has gradually transferred from encouraging exports and restricting imports to advocating trade balance*, an expert told the overseas edition of People's Daily. 

Chinese government facilitated the customs clearance in imports in 2010.

*In the commodity structure, before the 2008 financial crisis, the industrial raw materials and capital goods had a higher share in China's imports. While in 2010, for the purpose of balanced trade, imports of autos and spare parts saw a higher growth, most of which were imported from the United States, Europe and developed countries.* It was helpful in addressing bilateral trade imbalance. 

*As of October 2010, the exports and imports volume amounted to 2.4 trillion U.S. dollars, an increase of 36 percent from the same period of last year, of which, exports account for 1.3 trillion U.S. dollars, up 33 percent and imports make up 1.1 trillion U.S. dollars, growing 41 percent. *

*The growth rate in imports is higher than that of exports, which is helpful to reduce trade surplus as well as ease the pressure of RMB appreciation. *

*China's role is crucial*

Analysts say China's timely economic stimulus policies ensured domestic economic stability and development since the 2008 financial crisis. *While suffering the impact of the global recession, China still achieved rapid economic growth. *

*The economic growth led to the high demand for capital goods and industrial products. China's imports of these goods play significant role in promoting exports for the developed countries and newly-industrialized countries. *

*In addition, China's demand for a large number of raw materials due to its industrialized production is good news for the exports-oriented and resource-dominated developing countries. *

*China's rapidly economic growth played crucial role in the current world economic environment, and China will become the dominant force in global economic growth in the future, said the World Economic Forum President Klaus Schwab in a speech. *

By Liang Jun, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*100-million-ton oil field discovered in Gansu - People's Daily Online*December 13, 2010 

The oil exploration in Gansu Province made a breakthrough recently when a 100-million-ton oil field was found in the northeast of Xifeng City, Gansu Province. 

Petro China Co. has discovered this oil field in Gansu Province with *proven reserves of more than 100 million metric tons or 7.3 billion barrels, according to the state-owned Xinhua news agency.*

The oil field was found by Petro China's subsidiary Changqing Oilfield Co., which is exploring areas of the Ordos Basin across the northern provinces of Gansu, Shaanxi, and Shanxi, and the autonomous regions of Ningxia and Inner Mongolia.

*The proven petroleum reserves in east Gansu have reached 3.3 billion tons, according to the latest prospecting report, accounting for 38 percent of the total reserve of the whole Ordos Basin. The provincial government of Gansu is actively building a petroleum and chemical energy base in the area.*

*Changqing Oilfield Co.'s annual oil and gas output is currently 35 million tons of oil equivalent, and is expected to rise 43 percent to 50 million tons a year in 2015, according to Xinhua.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dataminer123

Brotherhood said:


> *
> Petro China Co. has discovered this oil field in Gansu Province with proven reserves of more than 100 million metric tons or 7.3 billion barrels, according to the state-owned Xinhua news agency.
> By People's Daily Online*


*

1 tons= 7+ barrels,
100 million tons should be 730 million barrel.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## unicorn

*China to Appeal Trade Ruling on Tire Dispute*
By ANDREW BATSON

BEIJINGChina's commerce ministry said it would appeal a World Trade Organization ruling that upheld U.S. restrictions on imports of Chinese-made tires, despite doubts from experts on whether it could prevail in the next round of a high-profile trade dispute.






China had gone to the WTO to challenge President Barack Obama's decision in September 2009 to levy tariffs of up to 35% on Chinese tires in response to what the U.S. said was a surge in tire imports from China that was hurting U.S. competitors. The case was an emotional one, since the U.S. move made use of a so-called safeguard mechanism, spelled out in China's WTO accession agreement, that is unique to China and allows trading partners to restrict imports from it without meeting the same burden of proof required for other countries' goods.

After a year of hearings and legal maneuvering, the WTO's dispute-settlement panel ruled Monday that the U.S. had been within its rights to impose the tariffs. The loss for China was not surprising, trade experts said, since the country had clearly agreed to the safeguard mechanism when it joined the WTO. But China fears that the U.S. victory could embolden other countries to block more shipments from the world's largest exporter.

"The Chinese side is deeply concerned about the possible negative impact from the panel's decision," the Ministry of Commerce said in a statement Tuesday on its website, adding that it "will carefully study the panel's report and lodge an appeal at an appropriate time, in order to protect the lawful rights and interests of Chinese industries."

Chinese government and industry officials had warned after the U.S. move last year that the tariffs could trigger large layoffs in China's tire industry. But it's unclear whether those fears have been born out. China doesn't publicize detailed employment data. The China Rubber Industry Association, one of the groups that complained last year, declined to comment Tuesday.

The Commerce Ministry's statement didn't mention any impact on Chinese jobs. Rather, it argued that the U.S. gained little from the restrictions, pointing to figures showing that U.S. tire imports have increased and jobs in the U.S. tire industry have decreased this year. "While the special safeguard measures caused a significant decline in China's tire exports to the U.S., the U.S. turned around and increased imports from other countries," it said in the statement.

The timing of the WTO ruling was inconvenient for China. It came as a large delegation of Chinese officials, led by Vice Premier Wang Qishan, arrived in Washington on Monday night for the latest round of the U.S.-China Joint Commission on Commerce and Trade, a regular series of talks on a range of bilateral economic disputes.

Monday's loss isn't China's first at the WTO, and because it focuses on the safeguard provisions, rather than a broader complaint about the way China manages its economy, its implications are limited.

Still, some Chinese specialists worry the ruling could be damaging if it encourages others to follow suit.

"China's appeal only served to make the U.S. protectionist tariffs seem more legitimate," said Tu Xinquan, deputy director of China Institute for WTO Studies in Beijing. "The WTO's ruling may just further aggravate the situation and encourage more countries to follow the U.S." in restricting imports from China, he said.

Beyond its planned appeal at the WTO, China's response is likely to be limited. The country has increasingly channeled its trade grievances through the WTO, which it joined in 2001, winning most of the cases it has brought to dispute-settlement panels.

And there is a limited window for the U.S. or other countries to use the disputed procedure to block Chinese imports. The "transitional safeguard mechanism" that China agreed when it joined the WTO in 2001 will expire in 2013, though that won't affect countries' ability to pursue normal antidumping or anti-subsidy cases against Chinese goods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China GDP to hit 37 trillion yuan mark in 2010: gov't think tank - People's Daily Online*December 15, 2010

*A leading Chinese government think tank in a research report issued Wednesday predicted that China's economy in 2010 would grow 10 percent year on year with gross domestic product (GDP) reaching 37 trillion yuan (5.56 trillion U.S. dollars).*

In its annual Blue Book of China's Society, the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS) noted that in 2010 China had made great efforts to keep its macro economic policy consistent and its economy had begun to recover.

*China's GDP stood at over 34 trillion yuan with an economic growth of 9.1 percent in 2009.*

*Income levels continued to rise steadily among both urban and rural residents in 2010, while the income growth rate of rural residents was forecast at over 8 percent, outpacing the rate of their urban counterparts, the blue book said.*

On life quality of Chinese residents, the book said overall life satisfaction of urban and rural residents was declining and people were less satisfied with their economic status, occupation and social security.

*Further, migrant workers who belong to the "80s Generation" were found to work longer but earned less than those migrant workers born before the 1980s.*

*Migrant workers who were born in the 1980s accounted for 45.6 percent of the Chinese migrant worker population, according to the book.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Brotherhood said:


> *China GDP to hit 37 trillion yuan mark in 2010: gov't think tank - People's Daily Online*December 15, 2010
> 
> *A leading Chinese government think tank in a research report issued Wednesday predicted that China's economy in 2010 would grow 10 percent year on year with gross domestic product (GDP) reaching 37 trillion yuan (5.56 trillion U.S. dollars).*
> 
> In its annual Blue Book of China's Society, the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences (CASS) noted that in 2010 China had made great efforts to keep its macro economic policy consistent and its economy had begun to recover.
> 
> *China's GDP stood at over 34 trillion yuan with an economic growth of 9.1 percent in 2009.*
> 
> *Income levels continued to rise steadily among both urban and rural residents in 2010, while the income growth rate of rural residents was forecast at over 8 percent, outpacing the rate of their urban counterparts, the blue book said.*
> 
> On life quality of Chinese residents, the book said overall life satisfaction of urban and rural residents was declining and people were less satisfied with their economic status, occupation and social security.
> 
> *Further, migrant workers who belong to the "80s Generation" were found to work longer but earned less than those migrant workers born before the 1980s.*
> 
> *Migrant workers who were born in the 1980s accounted for 45.6 percent of the Chinese migrant worker population, according to the book.*
> 
> Source: Xinhua



The govt estimation is always very conservative, i think next year's figure will likely be 40 trillion yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

* China's ODI reaches $47 bln for Jan-Nov - People's Daily Online * December 15, 2010 

*China's overseas direct investment (ODI) in non-financial sectors in 122 countries and regions reached 47.56 billion U.S. dollars in the first 11 months of this year*, the Ministry of Commerce (MOC) announced Wednesday.

*The investment covered 2,786 overseas enterprises for the period,* said ministry spokesman Yao Jian at a press conference held in Beijing.

*The country's non-financial ODI in the first 11 months was just under last year's total of 47.8 billion U.S. dollars.*

*Yao said the investment mainly went to China's Hong Kong, and countries including Australia, the United States and Russia. The majority of the investment went into mining, manufacturing, transport and the services sector.*

*Yao also forecast the nation's total non-financial ODI would amount to 220 billion U.S. dollars during the five years ending in 2010, which would make China the fifth largest investor around the world, up 13 places from its ranking five years ago.*

*Meanwhile, business volume in overseas-contracted projects during the first 11 months hit 74.25 billion U.S. dollars, up 14.6 percent year on year*, Yao said.

*The value of new contracts signed during the period was also up 3.6 percent year on year to reach 110.3 billion U.S. dollars, ending nine months of decline,* Yao said.

*In November alone, the value of new contracts signed reached 14.95 billion U.S. dollars, up 90.6 percent compared to one year earlier,* Yao said.

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Pearl River deal barges ahead


> Charlotte So
> Dec 16, 2010
> 
> China Merchants Holdings (SEHK: 0144) (International) and Chu Kong Shipping Development are teaming up to develop a Pearl River transshipment business to benefit from Guangdong's low-carbon policies over the next five years.
> Deep-sea-terminal operator China Merchants has agreed to invest HK$131 million in the Chu Kong River Trade Terminal company, a subsidiary of Chu Kong, in exchange for a 20 per cent stake in the company that operates 10 feeder ports along the Pearl River.
> 
> China Merchants executive director Yu Liming said his firm's West Shenzhen terminals handled more than 10 million 20-foot equivalent units (TEUs) a year, of which 2.5 million were transshipment cargo from feeder ports along the Pearl River Delta. Yu said the transshipment cargo market could grow by millions of TEUs due to cost advantages and environmental issues.
> 
> Factories in the western Pearl River Delta could save 20 per cent of transportation costs, up to 1,000 yuan (HK$1,170) per TEU, by using barges instead of trucks to transport cargo to the sea ports for export, he said.
> 
> Emission cuts are another advantage of barges over trucks.
> 
> "One barge can deliver about 100 TEUs and replace at least 50 trucks on the road," Chu Kong Shipping chairman Hua Honglin said.
> 
> The Guangdong government is encouraging the use of barges along the river. It has put reducing emissions on the agenda for the province's 12th five-year plan, which begins next year.
> 
> "We need to educate the factory owners in the Pearl River Delta to get accustomed to transshipment by jointly promoting the transportation model," Yu said.
> 
> Transshipment in Hong Kong accounts for one-third of total throughput, compared with just one-quarter in West Shenzhen port.
> 
> Both companies will combine their information technology networks after joining up for the transshipment joint venture.
> 
> In the first 11 months of this year, container volume at West Shenzhen rose 26.7 per cent year-on-year to 10.7 million TEUs.
> 
> Volume at the river ports operated by Chu Kong rose 19 per cent to 1.92 million TEUs.
> 
> China Merchants said full-year throughput would increase nearly 20 per cent year on year for all the ports in which the company has a stake, including West Shenzhen, Hong Kong and Shanghai.



Tunnel connects last county without a road



> Fiona Tam
> Dec 16, 2010
> 
> 
> Finally, every county in China is connected by road.
> And the people of Metok county in the Tibet Autonomous Region will at last, after several doomed attempts, have a link to the outside world.
> 
> It is a remote, forbidding place that is almost entirely surrounded by the Himalayas and other mountains. Access is limited, but with the blasting of 150 kilograms of explosives yesterday, all that is about to change.
> 
> The blast removed the last obstacle to a three-kilometre tunnel through the mountains, and by the end of next year, Metok will for the first time have a highway.
> 
> With a population of 11,567, Metok, which adjoins India in the south, was the last of 2,100 counties on the mainland that lacked a highway.
> 
> The Galongla Tunnel, built at an altitude of 3,750 metres, is the key to the 117-kilometre project, which will lead to Bome county.
> 
> With total investment of 950 million yuan (HK$1.11 billion), it is also the most expensive county highway on the mainland.
> 
> Soldiers from the Ministry of Transport spent two years building the tunnel. Another 90 kilometres of highway between the end of the tunnel and Metok county, in Nyingchi prefecture, are still to come.
> 
> It will drastically shorten travelling time between Metok and Bome counties, as the journey through the tunnel will take just 30 minutes.
> 
> Zhou Haitao , a government official who worked in Metok for five years, was quoted by Xinhua as saying it was a life-threatening adventure every time he crossed the mountains at an altitude of 4,000 metres.
> 
> China has tried several times to build a road to link Metok with the outside world, but landslides, snowslides, mud-rock flows and heavy rain destroyed all attempts - and also made mountain roads impassable for nine months of the year.
> 
> In 1962, eight million yuan was invested to build a road, but the plan was abandoned after eight workers died in the rough conditions. Only eight kilometres had been constructed. In 1975 a natural disaster scuttled another attempt costing 24 million yuan, although about 80 kilometres was completed that time.
> 
> It is harsh terrain, with elevation dropping from 7,000 metres to 200 metres below sea level. The county is also cut off by six rivers.
> 
> Over the past decade many porters who carried food and daily necessities to the county by foot have died in avalanches or landslides.
> 
> Such isolation means that daily necessities are expensive in Metok. Travellers report paying 10 yuan for a bottle of water, 20 yuan for a kilogram of rice, and 50 yuan for a meal at an average restaurant - prices much higher than in the rest of the Tibetan region.
> 
> Some 140 billion yuan has been spent on development in Tibet since 2001, including a number of major to link it with the rest of China. Tibet's fifth civil airport opened in November, and at least six new railway lines in and around Tibet are in the works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dataminer123

&#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-op;1342671 said:


> Tunnel connects last county without a road




Hope this news will not get on Joe Shearer's nerves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's foreign trade to top 2.9 trillion USD this year: minister - People's Daily Online* December 16, 2010 

*China's foreign trade is expected to exceed 2.9 trillion U.S. dollars this year, and the country expects its trade and international payments to be more balanced over the next five years*, Minister of Commerce Chen Deming said Thursday.

In an interview with Xinhua, *Chen said it is very likely that China could become the world's largest exporter and the second largest importer by the end of the year due to the strong growth in exports and imports.*

*Also, China's retail sales of consumer goods will top 15 trillion yuan (2.25 trillion U.S. dollars), of which 450 billion yuan (67.53 billion U.S. dollars) will be spent in online shopping,* he said.

*China's imports and exports rebounded sharply this year from the recession level in 2009. Its foreign trade jumped 36.3 percent year on year to 2.67728 trillion U.S. dollars in the first 11 months of the year, according to the latest customs figures.*

*Retail sales of consumer goods in the January-to-November period reached 13.92 trillion yuan (2.1 trillion U.S. dollars), up 18.4 percent from the same period last year.*

As for the 12th Five-year Plan period (2011-2015), Chen said the ministry would aim to make its trade and international payments more balanced, thus creating a better investment environment to attract high-end international capital.

*He said the next five years would be a crucial period for Chinese enterprises to invest overseas.*

*"The country encourages competitive enterprises to go global with efficient risk-control measures,"* he said, adding, "We will give them more public service and more effective legal protection in this regard."

*Chen said China's outbound direct investments in non-financial sectors would probably surpass 50 billion U.S. dollars this year, or about half of foreign direct investment China receives this year.*

*"I estimate the proportion will be much higher in the future,"* he added.

*The minister said China's consumption stimulus measures, such as the rural home appliance subsidy program, and vehicle and home appliance old-for-new trade-in purchases, might continue as long-term policies after improvement.*

"To be specific, our measures to stimulate rural consumption could continue after necessary adjustments, but stimulus measure to boost auto sales should be adjusted," he said.

*To boost the economy amid the global economic downturn and spur the use of clean and fuel-efficient cars,* the Chinese government reduced the car-buying tax and handed out vehicle trade-in subsidy since 2009. Such measures are due to expire by the end of this year.

*Chen said the ministry would continue vehicle trade-in subsidy for the sake of environmental protection and the use of clean fuel rather than just boost the general auto sales in the country.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Exporters urged to focus on emerging markets - People's Daily Online* December 17, 2010 






*China, now the second-largest industrial trading nation, will further spur machinery and electrical product exports to emerging markets next year to establish a diversified sales network and seize global business opportunities,* the Ministry of Commerce said on Thursday. 

*"Exporters of machinery and mechanical products should strengthen their business next year in emerging economies and shift their market structure from developed economies to a global profile while consolidating exports to the United States and European Union markets,"* said Jiang Yaoping, vice-minister of commerce. 

*According to the ministry, China has become the second-largest machinery and electrical products trading country in the world owing to robust demand and fast growth worldwide. *

*"We have seen export volume surge in emerging markets in recent years, which helps promote the machinery and electrical industries' share in the country's total exports,"* Zhang Yujing, president of the China Chamber of Commerce for Import and Export of Machinery and Electronic Products (CCCME), told China Daily. 

*"By contrast, it's relatively difficult to substantially increase exports to the US and EU markets, which are struggling with an economic slowdown and have repeatedly imposed anti-dumping measures on products imported from China this year,"* Zhang said. 

*Machinery and electronic products, including automobiles, appliances and mechanical equipment, represent the biggest exporting category in China. *

*From January to November, exports in this category jumped by 32.7 percent to 842.74 billion yuan ($126.45 billion), accounting for 59 percent of the country's total exports. *

*The CCCME said China will become the world's leading exporter of machinery and electronic products by the end of this year. *

Jiang of the ministry said China's machinery and electrical product exports have rebounded from the negative increase exporters suffered from the global financial crisis. 

*"To grasp business opportunities in the global market, Chinese exporters should step up efforts to increase exports to emerging markets, enhance autonomous innovation and set up their own distribution networks abroad,"* Jiang said. 

*Althought the US and EU remained China's major export markets, exporters have yielded great profits in emerging markets, such as the Middle East, Africa and South America. *

*Zhang of the CCCME said Chinese-made products are popular in these regions because of the high ratio of performance to price. *

Unlike developed countries, where Chinese manufacturers mostly subcontract for foreign brands, *China's exporters have taken great efforts to develop independent brands in emerging economies.* 

*TCL Corporation, one of China's largest household appliance makers, said it plans to establish production bases in Pakistan and South America to widen its reach and strengthen its brand abroad, as it sees significant benefits in emerging markets. *

*"We should invest more in emerging markets, where we expect to reap a good return as TCL grows into a global brand,"* Li Dongsheng, chairman of TCL Corporation, said. 

On Thursday, *the CCCME named 83 companies as the top exported brands in the machinery and electrical industry and promised to further support their business. *

*"Both the government and the chamber of commerce should make a commitment to develop Chinese brands into international big names, as part of an effort to transform China from a large trading country to a strong trading nation," Jiang of the ministry said. *

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

4 news articles for now - three about Taiwan, one about South Africa 

SCMP
Taiwan eyes solo-tourist bonanza


> Ralph Jennings
> Dec 18, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grand Formosa Regent, an imposing 21-storey hotel in central Taipei, is preparing an itinerary for free-roaming mainland travellers expected in Taiwan for the first time as early as February after more than two years of more restrictive group tours.
> On the "must-see" list for the visitors is the National Palace Museum, for a look at its 654,000-piece Chinese art collection, followed by a meal at Silks Palace - the super-fancy restaurant next to the museum operated by the Grand Formosa.
> 
> 
> "They may come for business but will have additional travel needs. And the Palace Museum is the first place mainland Chinese tourists usually choose to visit," the hotel's publicity head Beth Tsai said.
> 
> Also coming under fresh scrutiny ahead of the arrivals is the hotel's conference hall equipment and special deals on its 538 guest rooms.
> 
> The Grand Formosa is just one Taiwan enterprise bracing itself for the first wave of solo mainland tourists who are eager to see on their own terms an island that is well known at home but has been largely inaccessible due to tough entry rules.
> 
> Taiwanese officials are keen to give the chronically flat US$190 billion services sector a lift, with businesses complaining they have been passed over by tightly controlled mainland group tours. Two years ago Taiwan allowed mainland tour groups entry after all but banning them for decades.
> 
> The services sector has sagged over the past five years as islanders, finding their wages stagnating and high-paying jobs scarce, spent less on luxuries. The global financial crisis took another bite, triggering a deep recession in early 2009.
> 
> Hotels, travel agents, bus operators and others who might have complained before are now preparing for 300 to 500 individual mainland travellers a day at first - the number the government will likely allow - with the possibility of many more if the first wave works out.
> 
> By comparison, there are already about 2,700 mainlanders a day who visit as part of group tours.
> 
> Following the pattern of the mainland's lifting of restrictions on tourists visiting Hong Kong, Taiwan plans to offer individual visits firsrt to residents of the mainland's wealthiest cities, where wages easily reach 8,000 (HK$9,300) to 10,000 yuan per month, and to require steep pre-trip deposits as incentives to return home. That means the rich travel first.
> 
> Among the services under review in Taiwan's hospitality sector are private shuttle buses, hire cars, hotel menus geared towards mainland tastes and signage in simplified Chinese characters.
> 
> "If they're travelling on their own, what they'll need most is vehicles for two or three people, plus a guide," Shen Ya-ching, operator of Taipei-based Green Tours, said. "And if there are just one or two, they'll need a driver. I'm thinking to go in these directions."
> 
> As mainland travellers start choosing what to do in Taiwan, they could spend money anywhere and go where they please thanks to a common language. Major cities, such as Taipei and Kaohsiung - the easiest to get around by bus or commuter rail - are expected to draw the most solo mainland travellers. Big department stores including Pacific Sogo and Mitsukoshi in Taipei should draw customers curious about luxury brands made or sold cheaply in Taiwan.
> 
> "Price would be a factor, and also maybe Taiwan's stuff is more reliable in terms of the risk of knock-offs," said Liang Kuo-yan, president of the Polaris Research Institute in Taipei.
> 
> "Taiwan will open mostly to tourists with money. Most of that money will be spent in cities, on luxury goods, even international brands, and maybe watches and jewellery."
> 
> Urban department stores need only flash the neon to reel in mainland tourists. "They will stay mainly in cities, where it's easy to get around and the sightseeing possibilities are more numerous," said Winston Hsieh, a director with Martin Travel Service in Taipei.
> 
> Until Taiwan's mainland-friendly President Ma Ying-jeou's government opened to group tours in 2008, most mainland travellers were kept out on security concerns as the two sides competed for diplomatic attention and occasionally flirted with war. Beijing still claims sovereignty over Taiwan, a self-ruled island just 160 kilometres from the mainland coast.
> 
> So far this year nearly a million mainland tourists have visited the islands in groups, but just a handful of merchants have benefited.
> 
> Operators tend to rely on the same hotels and restaurants for every group. Visitors on group tours also lack time to shop at random, as guides rush them around from breakfast until well after nightfall. Those conditions have raised the appeal of individual travel.
> 
> "I've met some mainland Chinese tourists. It seems like they just get on and off buses, spending 15 to 30 minutes before the driver takes them to some other place," said Lana Ma, 33, a white-collar worker in Beijing who wants to see Taiwan on her own. But she has no set itinerary save for the usual scenic spots such as Sun Moon Lake and Alishan, both in the mountains of south-central Taiwan.
> 
> "There's still quite a market to be developed yet," said Achim Hake, general manager of the seven-month-old, 286-room Palais de Chine, a five-star Taipei hotel that is adding simplified characters to the in-room signage and reworking the menu for mainland tastes.
> 
> "We're doing some preparations. I believe at a later stage we'll be quite prepared," he said.
> 
> While Taiwan's 102 tourist-grade hotels have the money to make changes targeting mainland tourists, smaller services businesses are holding back until after the first wave of arrivals.
> 
> "Only four-star or five-star hotels are doing this, because the cost is substantial," said Anthony Liao, standing supervisor with the Taipei Association of Travel Agents.
> 
> His agency is reworking its online bookings website to provide mainlanders with better access.
> 
> Still, some merchants see no need to add or change services for self-guided mainland tourists. The Chinatrust Hotel at Sun Moon Lake, for example, expects mainland tourists as the lake area is a must-see for those who have read about it in textbooks.
> 
> The hotel expects to reel people in naturally. "They'll be here next year," said hotel publicist Amanda Tsai. "We are optimistic and prepared with everything."
> 
> The Palace Museum, already saturated with mainland group tours, will make no changes but hopes tourists visiting as individuals will spend longer in the museum than their group peers do, as guides rush them through in under an hour and back to their bus.
> 
> Sellers of only-in-Taiwan souvenirs such as pineapple cakes and high-mountain oolong tea leaves, which can be easily packed away at scenic spots for gifts back home, should also rake in money by just opening their doors.
> 
> The same goes for restaurants. Mainland travellers who are normally picky about food away from home may test the limits in Taiwan, as they have read about specialties such as bubble tea and night market seafood.
> 
> "The language is the same. It's easy for everyone to talk," said Hsieh of Martin Travel. "So basically there's no problem."



Moves to improve HK-Taiwan ties


> Fanny W. Y. Fung
> Dec 18, 2010
> 
> Hong Kong will soon upgrade its tourism office in Taipei, a further step in improving ties between Taiwan and Hong Kong.
> A delegation from the Taiwan-Hong Kong Economic and Cultural Co-operation Council, which was launched in May, yesterday arrived in the city for a three-day trip. Its local counterpart, the Hong Kong-Taiwan Economic and Cultural Co-operation and Promotion Council, visited Taipei in August - the first meeting between the two bodies.
> 
> Secretary for Commerce and Economic Development Rita Lau Ng Wai-lan said the Tourism Board had submitted application documents to Taiwanese authorities for turning its existing representative office into one with full-blown functions to promote tourism. Now the office only handles inquiries.
> 
> "At the moment, the Hong Kong Tourism Board just has an officer [in its Taipei office]. What we are now doing is to upgrade it to be a fully-fledged representational office of the Tourism Board, with a strengthened and enhanced role," said Lau, who met the delegation as a vice-chairwoman of the Hong Kong council.
> 
> The Taiwanese group, for its part, announced plans to launch a fund next month to encourage Hong Kong academic institutions and other groups to travel to Taiwan for cultural exchange activities. Subsidies will cover air tickets, insurance, venues for hosting events and other costs.
> 
> "We highly regard exchanges between the young people of Taiwan and Hong Kong," Lin Chen-kuo, chairman of the Taiwan council, said.
> 
> The two councils have agreed to hold a joint cultural summit in April.
> 
> Lin also met Chief Executive Donald Tsang Yam-kuen. During the 20-minute meeting at Government House, he suggested that Hong Kong waive all visa requirements for visitors from Taiwan.
> 
> "*Hong Kong has granted visa-free entry to visitors from some 170 countries, but why not Taiwan? Aren't we brothers?*" Lin said at a press conference afterwards. He said Tsang had agreed that arrangements should move toward that direction.
> 
> The cultural subcommittees of both councils will meet today to further discuss co-operation plans.



FT
China enters South African platinum sector



> By Simon Mundy in Johannesburg
> Published: December 18 2010 02:29 | Last updated: December 18 2010 02:29
> China is to enter the South African platinum sector in a transaction worth $877m, its biggest mining investment in the country, as it continues to target Africa as a source of raw materials.
> 
> The deal, announced on Friday, will be Chinas second-largest investment in the continent outside the energy sector. The state-owned miner Jinchuan Group and the China-Africa Development Fund will take a 45 per cent stake in the junior miner Wesizwe Platinum for $200m, as well as funding a $27m stake for black investors in line with South African black empowerment rules.
> 
> The Chinese entities have further committed to raise $650m in project finance to develop Wesizwes Frischgewaagd-Ledig mine. Jinchuan  Chinas biggest platinum producer, which acquired Canadas Continental Minerals for $434m in September  will take all platinum group metals produced at the mine.
> 
> The investment was a long-term bet in anticipation of growing platinum demand, said Dominic OKane at Liberum Capital. Chinas hitherto limited interest in African platinum contrasts with its heavy investment in other extractive industries on the continent.
> 
> But tighter environmental restrictions, as well as burgeoning automobile markets in China and other developing countries, will increase demand for the metal, which is used in catalytic converters. South Africa has about 80 per cent of the worlds platinum reserves.
> 
> So far they havent had a pressing need to strike up strategic alliances with platinum producers  platinum, relative to iron ore or copper, is not such an in-demand metal in China at the moment, Mr OKane said. But it will be increasingly so over the next 20 years.
> 
> Arthur Matshiatshidi, Wesizwe chief executive, told the Financial Times that the equity investment would be concluded around the beginning of March. The project finance would be drawn down gradually once the equity finance was exhausted, which would be about 18 months later.
> 
> Wesizwe had been an easy kill for China, Mr Matshiatshidi said. Our project is generally touted as one of the best unmined resources on the Bushveld Complex [in the north of South Africa]  But the capital markets have been very limited so we didnt have many funding alternatives to pursue.
> 
> With finance assured, Frischgewaagd-Ledig is expected to begin full production in 2015, with an output of 350,000oz of platinum group metals a year.
> 
> Wesizwe  whose share price has fallen by nearly 90 per cent in three years amid shareholder infighting  was unlikely to be the last Chinese investment in South African platinum, said Percy Takunda at Imara SP Reid, a brokerage. Id be very surprised if the Chinese just want to come in and participate at that kind of level, he said, noting that bigger producers such as Anglo Platinum, Impala Platinum and Lonmin dominated smaller companies that depend on them to refine their product.
> 
> Last week an unnamed Chinese state-owned company held talks on the $100m acquisition of Aurora Empowerment Systems, a troubled gold mining company part-owned by the nephew of Jacob Zuma, South African president. The biggest Chinese investment in South Africa was Industrial and Commercial Bank of Chinas $5.5bn purchase of a 20 per cent stake in Standard Bank in 2008.



AU Optronics to build China LCD plant


> By Ralph Jennings in Taipei
> Published: December 17 2010 16:19 | Last updated: December 17 2010 16:19
> Taiwans AU Optronics has won the first-ever government clearance to set up an LCD factory in China, a company representative said, in a key boost to the long-term competitiveness of Taiwans tech sector.
> 
> The islands Ministry of Economic Affairs gave AU the go-ahead on Friday  after nine months of deliberation  to invest $3bn on a factory near Shanghai that will produce 7.5-generation liquid crystal displays, said company publicity manager Freda Lee.
> 
> We are the first Taiwanese company that has been allowed the go to mainland China to set up this kind of LCD factory, Ms Lee said in a telephone interview. And now demand from Chinese television makers is on the rise.
> 
> AU supplies LCDs to Dell, Sony and Hewlett-Packard. It is in a race with other Asian LCD makers as demand for the parts increases among Chinese hardware makers. AUs South Korean rivals LG Display and Samsung Electronics won approval from China last month to set up plants.
> 
> The significance is that LG and Samsung have their permits and Taiwan doesnt want to be left behind, said Sebastian Ho, a sector analyst with Yuanta Investment Consulting in Taipei. If this field wants to see double-digit growth, especially in supplying television makers, the future is in China.
> 
> AUs China factory will open in 2012. It will not set production targets or determine the factory staff size until negotiating permits with Chinese officials, Ms Lee said.
> 
> Taiwan began allowing applications for LCD factories in China only from the start of the year after overcoming fears about allowing transferring technology to a political rival with a reputation for copying trade secrets from overseas.
> 
> AUs cross-town rival Chimei Innolux has not applied for a similar factory in China but is getting ready to put in a bid, analysts believe.
> 
> In exchange for the go-ahead, Taiwans economic ministry asked AU to set up four new plants at home. It will spend T$400bn ($13.2bn) on two solar plants and two 11th generation LCD plants between 2012 and 2022, Ms Lee said.
> 
> Taiwan is aggressively trying to develop solar energy as an economic pillar. Officials also want big companies to expand locally to keep jobs onshore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*China produces own million-kilowatt-level nuclear tech - People's Daily Online*
December 20, 2010 

*China's first fully self-developed No. 1 unit reactor pressure vessel of the Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Station, manufactured by China First Heavy Industries (CFHI), was completed on Dec. 18 and sent to Hongyanhe of Liaoning Province. *

*After testing, all of the equipment's technical indicators meet the requirements, signifying that China has independently developed the capacity to create million-kilowatt nuclear equipment. *

*Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Station is China's first million-kilowatt nuclear power station*, and it began construction during the 11th Five-Year Plan period. 

In accordance with the requirements of the National Development and Reform Commission,* China has now basically achieved the ability to produce domestically-made second generation million-kilowatt nuclear power equipment through the development of four units during the first phase of the project.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Economist: China's portion of world growth in 2010 possibly 20% - People's Daily Online*December 21, 2010 

Ba Shusong, noted Chinese economist and senior researcher at the Development Research Center of the State Council, told People's Daily that a preliminary estimate has set world economic growth for 2010 at more that 4.5 percent with 60 percent of that coming from the emerging markets.* China is expected to contribute 20 percent, while the G3, namely the United States, the European Union and Japan, will generate 25 percent. *

*The global economy is showing a clear, albeit mild, recovery. And the main engine lies in emerging economies, including China. However, the conflicting monetary policies of developed countries and emerging markets have produced uncertainties in the global market. This has triggered widespread concerns over the recovery prospects in those G3 countries. *

*The G3 have injected more money to give a kick-start to their sluggish economies, while the emerging markets are tightening the money supply to reign in inflation and control asset bubbles. *

*However, whether and when the money in G3 nations will flow into the real economy from the financial market remains a question. That is the problem facing the U.S. economy. *

Ba said low, stable growth would be a more realistic expectation for the global economy. That, however, does not mean a cycle of recession.


By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's 2010 investments: 100 bln USD inbound, 50 bln USD outbound - People's Daily Online* December 22, 2010 

*China's actual use of foreign direct investment (FDI) is expected to rise 11 percent to some 100 billion U.S. dollars in 2010 and China's outbound investments on the international market are expected to exceed 50 billion U.S. dollars in 2010,* said Chen Deming, China's minister of Commerce, on Wednesday. 

*He also estimated the imports and exports of the whole year would reach 2.9 trillion U.S. dollars, surging more than 30 percent over 2009. *

*The government has made great efforts on alleviating foreign investors' concern over China's investment environment, particularly in terms of China's policies on innovation, government procurement and intellectual property rights protection. Foreign capital inflow into Tibet and Xinjiang are also being encouraged. *

*Over the first 11 months of the year, China has used 92 billion U.S. dollars of foreign capital, up 18 percent over the same period of last year. The 9.7 billion U.S. dollars of FDI that was actually used in November means a year-on-year increase of 38 percent, marking the 16th consecutive monthly rise. *

*China has made 47.6 billion U.S. dollars of non-financial overseas investment over the first 11 months of the year, with 17.5 billion U.S. dollars through mergers and acquisitions. The figure for the whole year, according to Chen, could be higher than 50 billion U.S. dollars.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China spends 5 bln USD on poverty relief for ethnic minorities over 5 years - People's Daily Online* December 22, 2010

*The Chinese government has spent 34.24 billion yuan (5.1 billion U.S. dollars) in poverty relief in regions inhabited by ethnic minorities over the past five years,* said a senior ethnic affairs official here Wednesday.

*Poverty relief funding to eight provinces and autonomous regions largely inhabited by people from ethnic minorities -- Inner Mongolia, Tibet, Guangxi, Ningxia, Xinjiang, Yunnan, Guizhou and Qinghai -- had increased by 15 percent annually over the past five years, higher than the average growth of poverty relief funds allocated by the central government nationwide*, said Yang Jing, minister in charge of the State Ethnic Affairs Commission, at the bimonthly session of the top legislature.

*In addition, the central government has allocated 3.04 billion yuan (453.73 million dollars) in boosting economic and social development in the eight provinces and autonomous regions since 2006, registering an annual increase of 28.9 percent*, Yang said in a report to the 18th session of the Standing Committee of the 11th National People's Congress (NPC), running from Dec. 20 to 25.

*Thanks in part to increased government investment, the gross domestic product (GDP) of the eight provinces and regions reached 3.46 trillion yuan and the GDP per capita reached 18,014 yuan in 2009, he said.*

*People living in absolute poverty in rural areas of the eight regions and provinces dropped from 30.76 million in 2001 to 14.52 million in 2009.*

*Yang admitted, however, that ethnic minority regions still lagged far behind the developed eastern regions and the government still faced serious challenges to reduce poverty.*

*The disposable income of urban residents in the eight provinces and regions accounted for 82.9 percent of the national level and net income of rural residents accounted for 72.4 percent of the national level,* he said.

*Yang pledged that the government would continue to step up infrastructure development in ethnic minority regions and spend more on education, medical services, poverty relief and environmental protection. *

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

* Chinese contractors' sales rank 1st in world - People's Daily Online * December 23, 2010 

*The total overseas turnover of Chinese contractor enterprises surpassed the United States and France in 2009 and now ranks first in the world,* the Xinhua News Agency reported on Dec. 22.

*The Engineering News-Record has published a ranking list of the top 225 international contractors in the world. A total of 54 Chinese companies were ranked on this list and they had a total turnover of 50.6 billion U.S. dollars, an increase of 41.7 percent compared with the total turnover of the previous year. Contractors from China topped the list in terms of the number selected and business volume for the first time.*

*Chinese companies in the African and Asian regions occupied massive markets except for the Middle East. Chinese enterprises in the African region that made the list in the 2009 rankings have brought in 20.8 billion U.S. dollars, accounting for 36.6 percent of the total business volume in the sector in Africa. *

*Excluding the Middle East and Australia, Chinese contractors had a turnover of 18.1 billion U.S. dollars, accounting for 24.9 percent of the total business volume in the sector in Asia.*

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China has world's most profitable banking sector - People's Daily Online* December 23, 2010 

China's banking sector has been outshining its foreign peers since 2008 when the global financial crisis devastated Wall Street giants like Lehman Brothers. Its total profits, profit growth and returns on capital all rank highest in the world.

*The net profits of China's banking sector rose to 668.4 billion yuan in 2009 after a surge of 30.6 percent to 583 billion yuan in 2008. The largest five state-owned commercial banks, known as the "Big Five," have been doing well so far this year. The first three quarters has seen a 29 percent increase in the Big Five's net profits, and small and medium-sized shareholding banks saw a more than 30 percent increase.*

*So far, 18 Chinese banks are on the list of the world's top 500 banks. Three of the Big Five are among the world's largest in terms of capitalization. In the world's five most profitable banks, three are from China. *

The Big Five includes the Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, Bank of China, China Construction Bank, the Agricultural Bank of China and Bank of Communications. *They are all listed companies.*

By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China-Africa trade hits record high - People's Daily Online* December 24, 2010 

*Trade volume between China and Africa hit a record this year, sending out positive signals about economic and trade cooperation*, experts said on Thursday.

*Bilateral trade to the end of November increased 43.5 percent year-on-year to $114.8 billion, surpassing the pre-crisis level of $106.8 billion for all of 2008, according to a white paper on China-Africa economic and trade cooperation released by the Chinese government.*

*"China's robust economic activities, and enhanced cooperation between the two regions, have dragged bilateral trade out of the shadows of the global economic crisis," *said He Wenping, director of the African studies department of the Institute of West-Asian and African Studies under the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences.

*China emerged as Africa's largest trading partner in 2009, outpacing the European Union and the United States.*

*Trade structures have improved in recent years and markets have opened for each other's products,* said the white paper.

*According to the white paper, China's exports of machinery and electronic products account for more than half of the overall export volume, while the country's imports of agricultural commodities have increased dramatically over the years.*

*To boost exports from Africa to China, some products from the least-developed countries in Africa with diplomatic relations with China have been exempt from tariffs since 2005.*

*By July 2010, the number of tariff-free products had increased to 4,700 taxable items, and is expected to grow to cover 95 percent of China's total taxable items.*

*In the meantime, China's total direct investment in Africa surged to $9.3 billion by the end of 2009,* and the scope of investment has been widened from the mining sector to finance, manufacturing, tourism and agriculture, said the white paper.

"At the same time, modes of investment have become more diversified to include merger and acquisition, equity participation and others," He said.

According to He, trade and investment structures will be further optimized.

*"Both China and African countries are in the process of industrialization and urbanization, which dictate cooperation will be deepened in sectors such as infrastructure, agriculture, manufacturing and technology, to continue enhancing Africa's economic development and improving its people's livelihood,"* she said.

*By the end of 2009, China had provided assistance for the construction of more than 500 infrastructure projects in Africa.*

*From 2007 to 2009, the country offered $5 billion in preferential loans and preferential export buyers' credit, and promised another $10 billion of preferential loans from 2010 to 2012.*

*In education and training, more than 30,000 people in Africa had attended training programs provided by the Chinese government by June,* covering more than 20 fields such as economics, agriculture and public administration.

*In the meantime, China has been conducting activities to improve people's livelihood in African countries, including improving medical and health conditions, carrying out agricultural cooperation and reducing Africa's debts.*

*From 2000 to 2009, 312 debts of 35 African countries were cancelled by China, exceeding 18.9 billion yuan ($2.85 billion), according to the white paper.*

Source: China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's booming nuclear power industry brings opportunities for domestic firms - People's Daily Online* December 24, 2010 

*Hydropresses, cranes, planers, drills and lathes hum in the workshops of China First Heavy Industries in northeast China*. Outside, snow piles up and leafless trees shiver in the cold.

*Over the past year, workers in China's largest heavy machinery company have been busy machining parts for a nuclear power plant.*

*The Qiqihaer City, Heilongjiang Province-based company owns the largest water press in Asia. The press has a capacity of 15,000 tons.*

The company has signed contracts for nuclear parts worth almost three billion yuan (447 million US dollars), becoming China's largest manufacturer of nuclear power equipment.

*At the same time and 2,000 kilometers away, in Yixing City in east China's Jiangsu Province, the Sino-French joint venture Wanxiang Nuclear Power Plant Gate Company was launched.*

*"A joint venture with a licensed foreign company is a shortcut for domestic firms wanting to enter this huge market," *said the joint venture's general manager, Cui Junqiang.

Cui, president of Jiangsu-based Wanxiang Nuclear Power Group, *plans to set up another joint venture with another French company in the near future to manufacture pressure containers for nuclear power plants.*

Cui's company is among the small number of private Chinese firms that have succeeded in taking a share of the country's fast-growing nuclear power market.

*Under the ever-growing pressure of fulfilling its promise to save energy and reduce emissions, the Chinese government has stepped up its efforts to develop the nation's nuclear power industry.*

*This has prompted an increasing number of Chinese firms -- both state-owned and private* -- to join the the fledgling industry's supply chain.

*In 2007, China released its long-term development plan for its nuclear power industry (2005-2020), pledging to pump 450 billion yuan (67 billion US dollars) into the sector.*

*The planned investment, however, will double as the government is speeding up construction of nuclear power plants.*

*China currently has 23 generator units for nuclear power plants under construction,* mainly in the coastal provinces of Liaoning, Jiangsu, Zhejiang, Fujian and Guangdong.

The localization rate stands at 50 percent for nuclear power equipment installed in China, *which means half of the country's investment in the industry has gone into the pockets of foreign manufacturers.*

He Zhongqi, a Chinese expert on the nuclear power industry, has urged domestic manufacturers to increase their capabilities in nuclear power technology research and development through the study of advanced foreign technology, in order to be competitive in both the domestic and international market.

*In addition to the nation's nuclear industry flag-carrier, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), all major power groups in the country have established their own nuclear-energy departments to enter the capital-intensive but lucrative market.*

To further consolidate its strength, CNNC recently began building the CNNC Beijing Nuclear Technology Park in Beijing, *which will be the largest research and development center for the country's nuclear power industry.*

*Meanwhile, the China Institute of Atomic Energy, the cradle of Chinese nuclear science, plans to step up research efforts to close the gap between China and developed nations in nuclear science.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

This article is not directly involving Chinese economy, but I found it interesting nevertheless. 


Nobel laureate attacks India on growth


> By James Lamont in New Delhi
> Published: December 21 2010 19:19 | Last updated: December 21 2010 19:19
> 
> The Indian fixation with surpassing Chinas rate of economic growth is very stupid as a measure of the nations advancement, Amartya Sen, the world-renowned scholar and Nobel laureate for economics, has warned.
> 
> Prof Sen on Tuesday said that such comparisons between the two rising economies were dangerously misguided, and recommended that Indian leaders pay more attention to reducing chronic undernourishment among their countrys 1.2bn people than pursuing ever higher growth targets.
> 
> I dont think the issue of India and China and which one will have a higher rate of growth is interesting at all, Prof Sen told students and young entrepreneurs in the Indian capital. Its not a serious question how [Indias] 8.5 per cent compares with [Chinas] 9.5 per cent.
> 
> Mr Sen was responding to an obsession with Indias climbing growth rate among New Delhis policy elite, a focus that often overlooks whether greater activity in parts of the country translates into improved human development indicators.
> 
> Indians suffer some of the severest nutritional deficiencies in the world. Stunted development affects about half of the nations young children.
> 
> Manmohan Singh, prime minister and close friend of Prof Sen, has forecast that India will reach 10 per cent economic growth in the medium term, placing it on par with China.
> 
> Data released last month showed that Indias economy grew close to 9 per cent in the three months to the end of September. Business leaders and policymakers believe India could grow much faster but acknowledge that faster, unbalanced growth could pose dangers for the country.
> 
> One Mumbai-based business leader describe Indias current growth as a default rate that could easily be exceeded if government intervention was lessened.
> 
> Prof Sen said higher growth was a positive thing in the context of social justice, poverty reduction and directing greater public revenues towards health and education.
> 
> He proposed that greater attention be given to whether India was falling behind in feeding its population at a time of high food prices and what India could learn from China about social improvement. Why is it that undernourishment is so hardy [in India]? he asked.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gpit

*China on road from acquired to world's No. 2 acquirer - People's Daily Online*

09:23, December 27, 2010

China will become the world's second-largest acquirer this year after the United States with surging outbound direct foreign investment, according to a Chinese Academy of Social Sciences report issued yesterday.

In the first 11 months, China's non-financial outbound foreign investment was US$47.5 billion, 1.1 times the total value of last year, according to the Ministry of Commerce data. In 2003, the figure was just US$2.8 billion.

"Despite the country's continued efforts to attract foreign investment, China has been in transition from the acquired to an acquirer," said Zhang Yuyan, chief author of the report. "It is based on China's solid economic development and many good opportunities offered by the global financial crisis."

China eclipsed Japan to become the world's second-largest economy in the first half of the year and is on its way to claim the position for the whole year.

In August, the Zhejiang Geely Holding Group took over Volvo from the Ford Motor Co for US$1.5 billion, putting China's "going global strategy" into headlines across the world. Last week, China Petrochemical Corp, better known as the Sinopec Group, won government approval to purchase oil and gas assets in two deals in South America.

Commerce Minister Chen Deming said last week that China will support domestic companies to invest overseas and the "going global strategy" will be a priority for the ministry in the 12th Five-Year Plan starting next year.

Zhang said mergers and acquisitions in the energy sector so far still make up the majority of China's outbound takeovers, but the tendency is that targets of investment will become more diversified.

From 2005 to the first half of this year, Chinese enterprises clinched 91 deals worth US$31.9 billion with overseas coal and mineral partners, the report said.

It predicted China's two-way investment will become more balanced in the future. In the first 11 months, China's inbound foreign direct investment was US$91.7 billion, far exceeding the outbound figure. This year's overall outbound investment is expected to rise to US$50 billion.

Source: Shanghai Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Hainan's 1st high-speed railway has test run - People's Daily Online* December 27, 2010 

*Donghuan High Speed Rail, the first high-speed railway on Hainan Isaland, had a test run on Dec. 26, 2010.* Leaving from Haikou East Station, A China Railways high-speed train ran passed Wenchang, Qionghai, Wanning and Lingshui Yi Autonomous County and finally arrived at Sanya Station.

*It took the train 90 minutes to finish the 308.11 km-long journey, with a maximum speed of 250 kph.*&#12288;

*As the largest infrastructure investment in Hainan's history, the rail was built using more than 200 billion yuan. It features extensive use of bridges and tunnels. After the opening, the rail and the Xihuan High Speed Railway will form an Express Railway around the island enabling tourists to enjoy the picturesque views of the island.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's major enterprises 49% more profitable this year - People's Daily Online* December 27, 2010 

*China's major industrial enterprises reported a 49 percent increase in profits over the first 11 months of 2010, reaching 3.9 trillion yuan. Their main business has yielded 62 trillion yuan of revenue, which is 32 percent higher than the same period of last year. *

*An industrial enterprise that has annual revenue of more than 5 million yuan from its main business is known as an above-scale enterprise*. The statistics reflect the performance of these enterprises. 

*State-owned enterprises (SOEs) led the growth. Their combined profit of 1.2 trillion yuan marks a growth of 59 percent. Collectively-owned enterprises are up by 35 percent to 68.9 billion yuan, while share-holding companies were up by 49 percent to 2.1 trillion yuan. *

*Foreign-funded enterprises, including those from China's Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan, generated 1.1 trillion yuan of profits, rising by 46 percent. The private sector posts 1 trillion yuan of profit during this period, surging 49 percent. *

*The fastest profit growth was seen in the chemical fiber manufacturing and ferrous metal sectors. Both have doubled their profits. Mining and processing of non-ferrous metals and power generation also enjoyed high profit growth of 82 percent and 74.5 percent, respectively.*


By Li Jia, Peoples Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*20 million use Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail this year - People's Daily Online* December 27, 2010 

*The Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway, the world's longest and fastest, had a positive outlook this year. The line carried 20.6 million passengers 56,000 per day on average  and the highest daily number was 135,000. *

*The Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed rail adjusted the running diagram of high-speed rail trains four times this year. The daily running multiple-unit trains increased from 28 pairs to 80 pairs.* Yu Zhuomin, director-general of the Wuhan Railway Bureau said that *the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway operated safely for a total distance of nearly 20 million kilometers without incident or casualties.*

By People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## no_name

What would it be like to send 135,000 troops thousands Km on a single day?


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

FT

Eaton chief hits out at Beijings critics


> By Peter Marsh in London
> Published: December 27 2010 18:13 | Last updated: December 27 2010 18:13
> 
> Criticism of China for its role in favouring local industry at the expense of US companies has gone too far and could lead to a dangerous bout of trade protectionism, according to Sandy Cutler, chief executive of Eaton, US industrial conglomerate, for the past 10 years.
> 
> He said that some of the criticism of China by US industrialists and politicians over actions such as currency manipulation was the result of *national jealousy* in the US about Chinas relatively buoyant economy.
> 
> In an interview with the Financial Times, he said: There is a strand of political thought in the US that is against the idea of free trade, with China bearing the brunt of a lot of negative commentsn.
> 
> But I hope the US will resist the populist idea that the best way to ignite [national] growth is to construct walls around local economies through protectionist measures, the aims of which are to restrict trade.
> 
> He said such moves  which could include imposing high tariffs and other import barriers to restrict sales in the US of goods made in China and other countries  were part of discredited policies that would only damage growth in the long run.
> 
> Some politicians and industrialists in the US have called for tariff barriers as a way to stimulate the US economy, which is still struggling to move into a higher phase of growth after the recession.
> 
> In 2011, according to projections from the IHS Global Insight economics consultancy, the US is likely to lose to China the position it has held over more than 100 years as the worlds biggest manufacturing nation by output.
> 
> Asked about negative comments on China earlier in the year by Jeff Immelt, chief executive of General Electric, Mr Cutler said he did not share the view that the mood in China was turning against foreign businesses.
> 
> There are some political pressures inside China to favour local companies when awarding [government] contracts but this is not the same as saying that the climate is acting to discourage companies based outside China, Mr Cutler said.
> 
> He also side-stepped the question of whether China had indulged in currency manipulation by giving its exporters an artificial boost through keeping the renminbi low. The topic is another controversial issue in the US, with a number of commentators pressing for the US government to step up action to force a revaluation. I dont have the [economic] competence to give a view as to whether the renminbi is fairly valued.
> 
> But he added that swings in currencies were a problem for most international manufacturers, and that they had to cope as best they could. One way to do this, he said, was to open up local centres of production so that demand for goods in specific countries could be matched as much as possible by products made in the same location, as a result reducing currency risks.
> 
> Eaton produces a range of products and services, from fuel-efficient systems to management tools and aircraft components, and is likely this year to have sales in China of about $1bn, making the country one of its largest markets.
> 
> Mr Cutler said Chinas political rulers *deserved praise for the fine job* they had made of fine-tuning the economy by pushing up growth without sparking inflation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Foxconn to invest $1.2 billion in Hitachi LCD unit: report - People's Daily Online* December 28, 2010 

*Taiwan's Hon Hai Precision Industry Co, better known by its trade name, Foxconn, is to buy majority stake in a Hitachi Ltd display unit for about $1.2 billion, making it the world's top-ranked maker of small and medium-sized LCDs,* Nikkei Business Daily said Monday.

*The venture, Hitachi Displays Ltd, will channel the funds into the building of a new factory in Japan that will supply Hon Hai, one of the biggest manufacturers of Apple's iPhone and iPad*, it said.

*After its recent acquisition of Taiwanese LCD panel maker Chimei Innolux Corp, Hon Hai will become the world's top maker of smaller LCD panels with a market share of 17.3 percent, outstripping Sharp Corp, according to 2009 data.*

*Hitachi declined to confirm the report on its subsidiary*, according to AFP, with a spokeswoman saying, *"The company is seeking measures to strengthen its operations."*

Source: Global Times/Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Research center releases 2010 China Development Index - People's Daily Online* December 29, 2010 

The 2010 China Development Index was released by the National Survey Research Center (NSRC) at Renmin University of China on Dec. 29.

*The index has been published by Renmin University since 2007. Since the foundation of New China, especially during the 20 years of reform, China has achieved great economic development and has become the subject of awe worldwide. *

*It was reported that the Beijing Development General Index has remained the first for five consecutive years, while Shanghai ranked second. Tianjin and Zhejiang ranked third and forth,* respectively.

*The China Development Index is composed of four single indexes, which are the Health Index, Educational Index, Living Standard Index and Social Environment Index.*

*Peng Fei, a professor of Renmin University, indicated that many problems still exist in China and there are worrisome aspects in the development process. For example, China's GDP has risen every year, but the average income level has declined relatively. Also, China's urbanization has been unbalanced in many areas. *

*Solving these problems require close attention to the quality of economic growth. It is necessary to increase the people's living standards and social living environment as well as pay more attention to social equality,*Peng said. 

The different social classes in the current should strengthen mutual understanding and communication. *Particularly, the local governments at all levels should be highly concerned about the living conditions of vulnerable groups.*

*"Soaring prices mean more and more people are disappointed with China's GDP growth. Rapid economic growth not only brings improvement to living standards, but also a high cost of living," *Peng said.

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*ECFA to prop up Taiwan economy growth in 2011 - People's Daily Online* December 29, 2010

Beginning January 1, *China's mainland is to cut tariffs on more goods from Taiwan, and open more service sectors to Taiwan businesses, which is expected to prop up island economy to new highs. *

*Taiwan's economy is projected to grow by 4.5 percent in 2011 as the cross-Taiwan-Strait Economic Cooperation Framework Agreement (ECFA), which was signed in June, is implemented as scheduled.*

*The island's Council for Economic Planning and Development said Tuesday that Taiwan has witnessed 10 percent growth in its exports in 2010, mostly to the mainlanders who have become more affluent thanks to rapid economic growth in the past years. The launch of direct flights across the Strait and an increase in mainland tourists has also contributed to Taiwan's rebound from the global financial crisis.*

*Tariffs on 539 Taiwan products will be reduced beginning the new year*, said Yang Yi, the State Council's Taiwan Affairs Office spokesman, at a press conference in Beijing Wednesday. *Among the goods, the tariff on 18 island farm products will be cut from 10 percent to 5 percent, which will greatly benefit Taiwan farmers, Yang said.* 

*Also, six mainland service industries  design, hospital, maintenance of civil aviation planes, banking, securities and insurance  will open to Taiwan companies in 2011.*

*According to the ECFA deal, the mainland will open 11 service sectors to the island.* Five industrial  accounting, computer services, conference-providing services, research and development, and film  were opened to Taiwan in October. 

Taiwan's economy, according to IMF forecasts, will slightly outperform South Korea, Singapore and Hong Kong, the three other fast-growing economies known as Asia's "little dragons", over the coming five years. Taiwan has lagged behind the three during much of the last decade. 

*"The peaceful development and relaxation of trade restrictions across the Taiwan Strait were the most important first step"* in bringing about Taiwan's growth, said Christina Liu, who heads the Council for Economic Planning and Development.

*In 2011, total amount of tariff reduction on Taiwan-made products is projected to reach US$472 million. Some put it at more than US$500 million, which is expected to aid Taiwan's isle economy greatly.* 

*Taiwan has also agreed in the ECFA to reduce duties on 267 items of products made at the mainland.*

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Water projects on top agenda of Beijing in 2011 - People's Daily Online* December 30, 2010 

*As extreme weather becomes more frequent in China due to the effects of climate change, the country's weak water projects are facing unexpected challenges,* a senior official said.

Chen Lei, minister of water resources, told China Daily that* the flooding and drought that affected millions of people this year has exposed many problems.*

*He said about 130 million people across the country are living in potential flood zones with an area of nearly 1 million square kilometers.*

*A catastrophic mudslide, triggered by mountain ******** in Zhouqu county in Gansu province on Aug 8 left 1,472 dead, 294 missing and more than 15,000 homeless*, according to the Office of State Flood Control and Drought Relief Headquarters.

*More than 66 percent of the country's small- and medium-sized rivers do not meet national flood control standards and more than 32,000 small water reservoirs are flawed*, according to the ministry.

*More than 70 percent of flooding disasters happen in small- and medium-sized rivers*, the ministry said.

*Besides flood season when water projects are challenged, the lack of anti-drought water projects and the limited capacity of small reservoirs aggravate the drought season that runs from spring to summer every year*, Chen said.

*At the peak of the severe drought in Southwest China early this year, nearly 21 million people from the worst-hit areas such as Guangxi, Yunnan, Guizhou, Chongqing and Sichuan lacked drinking water*, according to statistics from the ministry.

*"We are facing the fact that large populations and limited water resources are unevenly located,"* Chen said.

*China's per capita amount of water resources is 2,200 cubic meters -- about 25 percent of the world's average *-- and precipitation during flood season accounts for about 70 percent of the annual precipitation.

*During the 11th Five-Year Plan (2006-2010) period, China increased reservoir capacity by more than 38 billion cu m and 19 key water projects along the Huaihe River were finished*, Chen said.

*The total investment in water projects during the past five years reached 700 billion yuan ($105 billion) with nearly 300 billion yuan allocated by the central government, a record high*, he added.

*By the end of 2010, maintenance work on all 6,240 medium- and large-sized reservoirs and key small reservoirs will be finished to guarantee people's security*, he said.

More efforts will be made in the coming 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period, Chen said.

*He said during the coming five years, the ministry will strengthen the flawed water projects, including reservoirs and dams, raising flood control and drought relief capacity and minimizing economic losses and casualties triggered by natural disasters.*

By Wang Qian, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China, Indonesia to cooperate on hybrid rice research - People's Daily Online* December 30, 2010 

*A hybrid rice technology cooperation project was officially launched by China and Indonesia in Jakarta, the capital of Indonesia on Dec. 29.*

Zhang Qiyue, Chinese ambassador to Indonesia; Haryono, director-general of the Indonesian Agricultural Ministry's Research and Development Section; Chen Peng, president and director of Yuan Long Ping High-Tech Agriculture and others attended the launch ceremony.

*The start of the research, which was a signal of improving relations between the two countries,* was overseen by representatives of Indonesia's Agricultural Ministry and Yuan Long Ping High-Tech Agriculture, one of China's well-regarded crop varieties development firms, and presided over by Zhang.

The program is designed to be in effect for three years, starting from April this year and ending in 2013. 

Referring to two hybrid rice strains brought to the ceremony site, Chen said the two strains were developed by Yuan Long Ping and pa*rticularly designed for Indonesian natural terrain.*

*"These two strains feature higher yield  much higher than most on the Indonesian market  and better quality. They are the achievement of our plan to develop particular stains of rice for Indonesia," *he said.

By Zhang Qian, People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese investment in US manufacturing rises - People's Daily Online* December 30, 2010 

*On a spotless factory floor, workers wearing hair nets snap together metal frames, cables, and photovoltaic cells to produce metallic-blue solar panels. This sort of work could be done just about anywhere, yet since October, China's Suntech Power Holdings Co has been making the panels in a 36,500-square-meter plant in the Arizona desert. *

*The sand-colored factory, about 12 kilometers west of Phoenix in the town of Goodyear, brings the company closer to its American customers and into compliance with the "Buy American" requirements in some government contracts. The strategy seems to be working: Suntech plans to double its 75-person payroll by the end of next year. *

*For 20 years, US manufacturers have decamped to China in search of cheaper labor and parts. Now Chinese companies increasingly are setting up shop in the US to escape trade barriers, capitalize on the US government's alternative-energy push, and learn lessons that could help them in their home market. "It's a little unusual to see it coming the other way," said Wei Tai Kwok, Suntech's vice-president for marketing. *

*Chinese companies through September2010 invested $2.81billion in US projects or acquisitions, up from $1.73billion in the whole of 2009, according to Rhodium Group, an economic research firm in New York. *

*It's no longer just State-owned enterprises buying up natural resources to fuel China's ravenous industries. "Now the Chinese are investing more broadly in retail, utilities, and especially new manufacturing,"* said Thilo Hanemann, Rhodium's research director. 

*With domestic unemployment hovering near 10percent, US officials have put aside concerns over unfair Chinese competition.* 

*Near Corpus Christi, Texas, the State-owned Tianjin Pipe Group Corp plans to build a $1billion steel pipe mill next year that will employ 500 to 600 people and circumvent 63percent US tariffs. *

*On Nov 30, Pacific Century Motors, formed by an affiliate of Beijing's municipal government, acquired General Motors Corp's Saginaw, Michigan-based Nexteer Automotive, which makes steering and driveline systems and employs more than 3,600 workers. *

*China absorbed $7 of outside investment for every $1 it sent to other countries as late as 2005*, according to the International Monetary Fund (IMF). Next year the IMF expects Chinese outward investment for the first time to exceed the incoming flow. 

*The yuan's steady rise could be a further spur, making US assets more affordable for Chinese buyers. *

*"The yuan is going to continue to rise,"* said Donald Straszheim, senior managing director for ISI Group in the investment management firm's Los Angeles office. 

*For Suntech, the world's largest producer of solar panels, with headquarters in Wuxi, China, about 135 kilometers west of Shanghai, a US assembly line means big savings on shipping costs and a foothold in a growing market. *

*The company says it received a $2.1million manufacturing tax credit through the economic stimulus package on an investment of about $10million, and became eligible to supply solar panels to installers that win government contracts with "Buy American" clauses. *

Barry Broome, chief executive officer of the Greater Phoenix Economic Council, spent more than two years courting Suntech Chairman Shi Zhengrong, ultimately selling Shi on his vision of Phoenix as the world's solar capital. Goodyear officials chipped in three months' use of office space in city hall for a nominal $10 fee. The deputy-mayor even baked a chocolate cake for Martin Guo, the plant's general manager. 

More than 1,000 people, including numerous victims of Arizona's housing implosion, turned up at a recent Suntech job fair. 

*"All eyes are on the US market at this moment," said Shi. "We have very high expectations and we believe the US market will grow substantially." *

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Subway train production base takes shape in north China's Tianjin - People's Daily Online* January 01, 2011 







*A subway train of six cars being assembled rolled off a production line Friday at a production base in north China's Tianjin Municipality*, according to China South Locomotive &Rolling Stock Corporation (CSR).

*The subway train is the first of the kind ever produced at the CSR Tianjin Industrial Park, said CSR's chairman, Zhao Xiaogang.*

*The train, designed to run at a speed of 80 km per hour, has a holding capacity of 1,800 passengers. It will will be used in Tianjin's Subway Line 3, which will begin service in 2011.*

*The production base, with an initial investment of 3 billion yuan (455 million U.S. dollars), can produce 100 to 200 trains a year. It will attain a capacity of producing 500 trains annually in the next five years, according to Zhao.*

Analysts say the base's first product marked Tianjin's efforts to encourage the development of modern and more advanced industries in the city.

*The production base will boost the development of emerging industries in Tianjin and contribute to China's economic transformation*, Zhao said.

*CSR, a state-owned company with more than 80,000 employees, produces about 70 percent of all high-speed trains China.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*Chinese manufacturers increase trade figures, but multinationals enjoy most margins - People's Daily Online* January 02, 2011 

*Even though the factory he works for produces 2 million computers for various global brands each month*, Jin Zhiqiang does not intend to buy a computer assembled by himself for a simple reason.

*To Jin, a migrant worker from east China's Anhui Province, having a laptop computer seems too luxurious.*

*"A computer we've assembled costs about 4,000 yuan (604 U.S. dollars) in the market. The price is three times what I can earn in a month and I just cannot afford it," *said Jin, a 37-year-old migrant worker at a laptop computer assembly line at Singapore-headquartered Flextronics' manufacturing base in Suzhou City of east China's Jiangsu Province.

*Jin's frustration described the unparalleled chasm between what thousands of his colleagues give and take at Flextronics's Suzhou branch.*

Flextronics and many Chinese electronic manufacturers, including Foxconn , the country's largest contract electronics manufacturer, helped China shine its charts of exports in 2010 with their dominant positions in the country's contract manufacturing services and processing trade with world top brands in the computing, industrial, and mobile phone sectors.

*Among China's 170.4 billion U.S. dollars of trade surplus in the first 11 months of 2010, 112.5 billion U.S. dollars came from foreign-funded enterprises in China*, according to statistics released by the General Administration of Customs last month.

*To break down the entire foreign trade figures, China's processing trade surplus hit 291.1 billion U.S. dollars from January to November in 2010, an equivalent of 1.7 times its total trade surplus. This meant China reported a trade deficit in its exchange of goods and services with other countries, excluding the processing trade.*

*The processing trade refers to the business activity of importing all or part of raw and auxiliary materials, parts and components, accessories, and packaging materials from abroad , and re-exporting the finished products after processing or assembly by companies within China.*

*Yuqing Xing and Neal Detert, researchers at the Tokyo-based Asian Development Bank Institute, found in their recent study that traditional ways of calculating global trade simply produce a number, but fail to reflect the complexities of global commerce where the design, manufacturing and assembly of products often involve several countries*, reported The Wall Street Journal on Dec. 16, 2010.

The academic researchers found that trade statistics in China and the United States consider the iPhone to be a Chinese export to the United States, even though it is entirely designed and owned by the U.S. company Apple, and is made largely of parts produced in several Asian and European countries. *China's contribution is the last step - assembling and shipping the phones.*

*That statistic alone reflects how the reality of global commerce is distorted in national trade data and it exaggerates trade imbalances between nations*, the journal quoted the researchers as saying.

*Edy Jianto, General Manager at Flextronics Electronics Technology (Suzhou) Co., Ltd., estimated that many multinational companies enjoy a gross profit margin between 50 to 60 percent while Chinese contract manufacturers have an average margin of around 3 percent.*

*"Compared with multinational upstream companies, our profit margin is definitely on the low side,"* Jianto told Xinhua. "We are still at the bottom of the Smiling Curve."

*The Smiling Curve is a theory proposed by Stan Shih, the founder of Taiwan-headquartered Acer company, to illustrate value-added potentials of R&D, production and brand marketing of the value chain in an IT-related manufacturing industry.*

*According to the theory, R&D and brand marketing form both ends of the value chain and command higher values added to the product than the middle part of production or assembly of the value chain*. If this phenomenon is presented in a graph with a Y-axis for value-added and an X-axis for value chain (stage of production), the resulting curve appears like a "smile".

*Observers say China's huge trade surplus, whether the data is distorted or not, brings only meager benefits to the Chinese, and its industrial workers, in particular.*

Zhang Yansheng, director of the Research Institute of Foreign Economic Relations with the National Development and Reform Commission, said China's contribution to the value-added chain of international trade was limited in migrant workers' assembling and shipping of electronic products, the last step in original equipment manufacturers (OEMs).

*Most profits of the "made-in-China" OEM products were taken out of the country by multinationals that own those brands*, Zhang said, adding: "This is an irrefutable fact I've underscored for many years."

*He said China is now under pressure due to rising costs of labor, land, resources, energy and other factors of production, undermining the low-cost advantage of "made-in-China" products.*

*"In about five to ten years, such low-cost advantages will be over for China, so we need to seek our new competitiveness in the future," *he added. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

> "A computer we've assembled costs about 4,000 yuan (604 U.S. dollars) in the market. The price is three times what I can earn in a month and I just cannot afford it," said Jin, a 37-year-old migrant worker at a laptop computer assembly line at Singapore-headquartered Flextronics' manufacturing base in Suzhou City of east China's Jiangsu Province.



Excuse me, but what exactly is the Chinese definition of a "migrant worker"?


----------



## StingRoy

Solomon2 said:


> Excuse me, but what exactly is the Chinese definition of a "migrant worker"?



The term migrant worker applies to the numerous minimum wage workers coming from rural and far flung places all over China to work in the factories and workshops.


----------



## &#20013;&#22269;&#19975;&#23681;-ProsperThroughCo-

Silver screen strikes gold in China



> By Kathrin Hille in Beijing
> Published: January 3 2011 17:40 | Last updated: January 3 2011 17:40
> The holiday season in the west may be over but for the Chinese film industry party time has begun.
> 
> Blockbusters in the final weeks of 2010, led by the gangster comedy Let The Bullets Fly, helped Chinas annual box-office receipts rise 40 per cent to Rmb10bn ($1.5bn).
> 
> The film, starring Chow Yun Fat, earned Rmb453m in its first two weeks when it came out at the end of December, and it continues to sell well.
> 
> Film companies expect the hunger for entertainment of Chinas growing middle class as well as heavy investment in new cinemas to continue to fuel expansion for years.
> 
> China has 5,000 screens, about one-eighth of the US. But the country adds new cinemas at the pace of three screens a day, faster than any other market.
> 
> It will be the worlds largest cinema industry in 10 years or less, says Tony Adamson, marketing head for DLP, the digital cinema technology arm of Texas Instruments.
> 
> China could have as many as 100,000 screens and it would not be over-screened.
> 
> International companies are piling in.
> 
> Imax has raised the number of cinemas planned in China by 15 to 96, and Lotte Cinemas of South Korea is planning to build 30 theatres in the country this year.
> 
> The lions share of the growth is in smaller cities, some of which do not have any cinemas.
> 
> Zhang Baoquan, president of Antaeus Group, a real estate conglomerate which is expanding into film, says he expects cinema construction to spread like wildfire in areas outside the main cities, driven by urbanisation and the increasing availability of digital projection.
> 
> In the US only one-third of all screens are digital so far, but I expect China to be 100 per cent digital by the end of 2011, Mr Zhang says.
> 
> While converting existing cinemas requires sizeable investment, there is no additional cost to equip a new cinema for digital projection.
> 
> The increase in screens raises the average revenues per movie, so you can spend more per film  hire better directors, get better scripts, have better special effects, says Jiang Yanming, one of Chinas leading visual effects producers.
> 
> We will be making better movies.
> 
> Recent releases would suggest that this is happening, at least as far as ticket receipts are concerned.
> 
> In 2009, China saw its first locally produced horror film, Painted Skin.
> 
> Last year, the countrys audiences were treated to a Chinese chick flick, Go Lala Go, a Hollywoodesque romance about a Beijing office girl. It made Rmb124.5m.
> 
> Fox released its first Chinese-language movie, Hot Summer Days, which it co-produced with Huayi Brothers, Chinas largest studio. The romantic comedy made Rmb125.8m.
> 
> These firsts are indicative of the opportunity, says Sanford Panitch, president of Fox International Productions.
> 
> For a long time, most Chinese films tended to be period, and now youre seeing more commercially minded films, clearly in response to a growing middle class audience.
> 
> But there remains a barrier to foreign filmmakers.
> 
> The Chinese government, which keeps the industry under strict control in the name of protecting public morals and Chinese culture, has an annual quota of 20 foreign films for distribution by two state-owned companies.
> 
> The World Trade Organisation ruled last year that China was breaking its 2001 WTO entry terms and that this restriction must be changed.
> 
> However, few in the industry expect the government to take meaningful action to open up the market further, so the only way in for foreign film companies is through co-production with Chinese partners.
> 
> The films will continue to be censored for sex and violence because China does not have a film ratings system. They may also be banned for political reasons.
> 
> Zhang Xun, president of China Film Cooperation Corporation, the state outlet which supervises co-productions, says CFCC rejected a script from Taiwan about a policeman with mafia ties.
> 
> She says: We absolutely do not encourage such films. The institutions of the state are a force for good in any country. We do not hope to describe Chinas police as that ugly. We hope that justice can defeat evil.
> 
> CFCC interfered in Yip Man, a kung fu drama set under Japanese occupation in the 1940s.
> 
> The unity and power of the Chinese when the Japanese invaded  none of that appeared in the original script, Ms Zhang says.
> 
> Some foreign studios find such interference too much to swallow. Joint productions are growing more slowly than the market. According to CFCC, it received 75 applications in 2009 and 90 last year.



Excellent that more and more people, especially people not living in the big cities, can enjoy the cinemas. It will also help improving the Chinese movie industry a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*To back Europe, China vows to buy more bonds - People's Daily Online* January 04, 2011 

*China is to support Spain financially to help it overcome crippling debt woes, as Beijing has vowed to buy more Spanish public debt despite market fears of an Irish-style bailout.*

Chinese Vice Premier Li Ke-qiang, authored an op-ed piece in Spain's leading daily El Pais Monday ahead of his arrival in Madrid for a three-day official visit.* Li said in his article that Beijing has been buying Spanish government debts to back up Madrid. *

*"Since China is a responsible investor country in the long-term on the European financial markets, and in particular in Spain, we have confidence in the Spanish financial market, which has been translated into the acquisition of its public debt, something we will continue to do in the future,"* he said.

*"China supports the measures adopted by Spain for its economic and financial readjustment, with the firm conviction that it will achieve a general economic recovery", *said the Vice Premier. 

Following Spain, Li is scheduled to visit Britain and Germany, the first major overseas entourage by a prominent Chinese leader. 

*Beijing has vowed since the eruption of the 2008 global financial crisis to act as a bulwark to back up euro-zone economies with its huge hard currency reserves. Chinese economists believe that the country ought to build up its solidarity with the European Union as it is China's largest trading partner. An expansion of euro-zone debt crisis from Greece and Ireland to other euro-using countries like Spain will not only harm Europe but also China.*

Since Ireland was bailed out by EU and the International Monetary Fund with an aid package of nearly US$90 billion, *investors have shown concern over the deficit being racked up by the Spanish government and its heavy reliance on the bond markets, leading them to demand higher and higher returns.*

*An economic and financial rescue for Spain would be far bigger than anything seen to date in Europe: the size of its economy is twice that of Greece, Ireland and Portugal combined, said The AFP in a report on Monday. Spanish public debt rose to 57.7 percent of GDP at the end of September from 53.2 percent at the end of 2009.*

*The Spanish economy, the EU's fifth largest, slumped into recession during the second half of 2008 as the global financial meltdown compounded the collapse of its once-booming property market,* The AFP report said.

*It emerged with tepid growth of just 0.1 percent in the first quarter of 2010 and 0.2 percent in the second, but then stalled with zero percent growth in the third*, according to the report.

People's Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*High-tech zones fuel innovation - People's Daily Online* January 04, 2011 

*China's 56 leading high-tech industrial zones have led the country's industrial innovation, playing an important role in the nation's social and economic development*, said a statement from the Ministry of Science and Technology's Torch High Technology Industrial Development Center on Saturday. 

*The center is in charge of China's "Torch Program", *which was started in 1988 to boost Chinese industrialization through advanced science and technology. 

*The statement summarized the achievements of the 56 State-level high-tech industrial zones, which are home to more than 50 percent of China's high-tech firms and provide jobs for more than 8 million people. *

*With more than 700 research centers and laboratories, research and development (R&D) expenditure at the zones was more than one-third of the national budget for R&D. *

*About 16,000 patents were granted to companies in the zones, accounting for nearly half of all patents registered to enterprises in 2009.* The high-tech zones' overall output reached 2.31 trillion yuan ($350 billion), or 6.7 percent of China's 2009 GDP. 

*GDP per capita in the zones was estimated at 284,000 yuan ($43,089), more than 10 times higher than the average Chinese person at $3,744, and exceeding that of Japan at $39,738, according to World Bank 2009 figures. *

Half a ton of standard coal energy-equivalent was also consumed for every 10,000 yuan of GDP output in the zones, less than half the national level. 

Source:China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's 2010 GDP growth likely to reach 10 pct, says central bank chief - People's Daily Online* January 05, 2011 

*China's 2010 economic growth is estimated to reach about 10 percent*, according to central bank governor Zhou Xiaochuan.

In a speech published Tuesday by the People's Bank of China on its website, *Zhou said he was not quite confident that the nation's economy has returned to normal, as external conditions continue exerting an important impact on China's economic recovery*. ' Zhou stressed that *China should be prudent in its macroeconomic policies and needs to conduct counter-cyclical adjustments against "over-expansion."*

*He also reiterated that the government would promote a market-oriented reform of the interest rate regime in a gradual and unwavering way.*

Zhou first delivered his speech on Dec. 15 when policymakers were intensifying their efforts to curb property prices and dampen inflation, as the nation's consumer price index hit a 28-month high of 5.1 percent in November. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *High-tech zones fuel innovation - People's Daily Online* January 04, 2011
> 
> *China's 56 leading high-tech industrial zones have led the country's industrial innovation, playing an important role in the nation's social and economic development*, said a statement from the Ministry of Science and Technology's Torch High Technology Industrial Development Center on Saturday.
> 
> *The center is in charge of China's "Torch Program", *which was started in 1988 to boost Chinese industrialization through advanced science and technology.
> 
> *The statement summarized the achievements of the 56 State-level high-tech industrial zones, which are home to more than 50 percent of China's high-tech firms and provide jobs for more than 8 million people. *
> 
> *With more than 700 research centers and laboratories, research and development (R&D) expenditure at the zones was more than one-third of the national budget for R&D. *
> 
> *About 16,000 patents were granted to companies in the zones, accounting for nearly half of all patents registered to enterprises in 2009.* The high-tech zones' overall output reached 2.31 trillion yuan ($350 billion), or 6.7 percent of China's 2009 GDP.
> 
> *GDP per capita in the zones was estimated at 284,000 yuan ($43,089), more than 10 times higher than the average Chinese person at $3,744, and exceeding that of Japan at $39,738, according to World Bank 2009 figures. *
> 
> Half a ton of standard coal energy-equivalent was also consumed for every 10,000 yuan of GDP output in the zones, less than half the national level.
> 
> Source:China Daily



hopefully, the 8 million jobs that are provided there will be expanded to 80 million, as 8 million is far too tiny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*China to invest 700 billion RMB in railways in 2011 - People's Daily Online* January 05, 2011

*China will invest 700 billion yuan (106 billion U.S. dollars) in building railways over the course of 2011, *according to a meeting of the national railway work conference. 

*The money would be used for 70 new intercity projects. *

*China will open a 33-billion-U.S.-dollar high-speed rail link between Beijing and Shanghai in June, cutting the journey between the two cities in half to less than five hours. China plans to invest 3 trillion to 4 trillion yuan in its high-speed rail network between 2011 and 2015. *

China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp., the nation's two largest train builders, surged in Shanghai trading after the government said it would spend 700 billion yuan ($106 billion) on rail construction this year.

*CSR, the word's third-largest high-speed train producer behind Bombardier and Alstom, will focus on the domestic market and tap more overseas opportunities, including those in the United States and Europe, to become No. 1 in the high-speed railway manufacturing sector,* Zheng Changhong, president of CSR, said in an interview with the 21st Century Business Herald.

*Since China rolled out its first high-speed railway between Beijing and Tianjin in 2008, the country has ranked first in high-speed rail for speed and distance.*

*CSR's CRH380A, China's latest high-speed train, set a world record on Dec. 3 by traveling at a maximum speed of 486.1 kilometers per hour during a trial run on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway  as fast as a jet cruising at slow speed.*

The country is operating a high-speed rail network with a combined length of 7,531 kilometers, which is the world's longest. By 2012, this figure will almost double to 13,000 kilometers.

*"The next five years will also be a peak period in terms of railway construction, with annual investment touching 700 billion yuan,"* Zheng said.

*China has also stepped up efforts to take a bigger slice of the global market*, he said. High-speed rail projects in Thailand and Laos, which China will help to build, are likely to start in 2011.

*Since 2003, China has signed agreements or Memoranda of Understanding for bilateral cooperation on railways with more than 30 countries, including the US, Russia, Brazil, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Poland and India.*

*According to the government's blueprint, China's railway network will serve more than 90 percent of the population by 2020, with a budgeted cost of 2 trillion yuan.*By People's 

Daily Online

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China signs $7.5b deals with Spain - People's Daily Online* January 06, 2011 

*China and Spain signed $7.5 billion worth of agreements on Wednesday, a welcome boost for Spain's recession-hit economy. *

*Visiting Vice-Premier Li Keqiang also vowed to help Europe beat its debt crisis*, as he started his three-nation European tour. 

Li told a breakfast meeting of Spanish and Chinese business leaders in Madrid that the signed agreements and contracts cover 16 programs. 

*The deals reportedly involve the banking, energy, transport and telecommunications sectors. According to the Spanish daily El Mundo, they include Spanish flight simulator manufacturer Indra, and the Spanish branch of Vodafone*. It was not clear whether the deals included the purchase of Spanish bonds. 

*Li said prior to the trip China will buy more of the country's treasury bonds "depending on market conditions". *

Spain's finance minister told Li on Tuesday that Chinese investors played an important role in stabilizing financial markets and suggested the two countries join in developing markets in Latin America. 

*"For Spain, $7.5 billion of deals is a large number, and that will serve as a timely boost for the country's economy,"* Zhang Min, a deputy researcher on European studies at the China Institute of International Studies, told China Daily. 

*The Spanish economy, the EU's fifth largest, slumped into recession during the second half of 2008 as the global financial meltdown compounded the collapse of the once-booming property market. *

It emerged with tepid growth of just 0.1 percent in the first quarter of 2010 and 0.2 percent in the second but then stalled with zero growth in the third. 

Li on Wednesday also met Spanish Prime Minister Jose Luis Rodriguez Zapatero, King Juan Carlos and Foreign Minister Trinidad Jimenez. 

During the breakfast meeting Li said that the economies of China and the EU are complementary, with closely interwoven interests at bilateral and global levels. 

*Li also said that China hopes the EU will recognize his country's full market economy status as soon as possible and expressed his hopes that the EU will ease its high-tech export limitations on China. He also urged the EU to resist protectionism and handle bilateral disputes via dialogue. *

Li arrived in Spain on Tuesday, the first leg of his European trip, which will later bring him to Germany and Britain. 

*Analysts believe that China's help could be important for the EU's recovery. *

*"I think it's very significant for Europe at large, not just for Spain. I think it sends a very important signal to the financial markets as well,"* Beat Lenherr, chief global strategist at LGT Capital Management, told CNBC television. 

*China has previously announced multibillion-dollar accords with Greece and Portugal, the two worst performing economies in the EU. *

"China's support for the EU's financial stabilization measures and its help to certain countries in coping with the sovereign debt crisis are all conducive to promoting full economic recovery and steady growth," 

Li said in a comment piece published in the German daily Sueddeutsche Zeitung on Wednesday. 

*China is now the EU's second largest trading partner and export market and China's imports from the EU rebounded rapidly in 2010. *

*Chinese analysts said that the visit may also help China explore possibilities of new cooperation in technology transfer, especially green technology, to help ensure China restructures its energy-reliant economy,* said Jin Ling, an expert on EU studies at the China Institute of International Studies. 

*European countries have a traditional advantage in high-tech and clean energy industries, which serve China's needs if it is to transform its growth model. *

*Yet Jin cautioned that both China and the EU have to do more to build political confidence in each other. *

Yang Jing, AFP and Xinhua contributed to this story. 

By Wu Jiao and Ai Yang, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brotherhood

*Lenovo unveils latest LePad - People's Daily Online* January 06, 2011 

*Lenovo, China's largest computer technology corporation, Wednesday promoted its LePad tablet on several large IT portals. This came just prior to its debut at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in the US Thursday where it will be competing with 80 tablet launches including Apple iPad.*

*According to Computerworld, last year, at the CES Lenovo won praise for its IdeaPad U1 Hybrid tablet laptop. Now Lenovo has announced the IdeaPad U1 hybrid that adds the LePad tablet to form a complete laptop.*

*LePad's 1.3GHz Qualcoom Snapdragon with Android operating system will be around $399-plus*, according to tech. sina.com.

Calls to Lenovo were not returned.

*Some well-known brands including HP and Toshiba will be pushing their tablets at the CES*, Reuters reported.

*"There will be a plethora of tablet launches at CES. I would not be surprised to see 60 to 80 tablet launches,"* Shawn DuBravac, chief economist at the Consumer Electronics Association, the organization that runs the high-voltage trade show, was quoted by CBC News as saying.

*Industry watcher said PC tycoons including Lenovo competed to grab the tablet market partly because of the relative lower cost of their operating systems and computer chips.*

*"The media tablets of various brands have diversified choices of operating systems including Apple's iOS and google's An-droid, and more types of computer chips, that will break Intel Corp and Microsoft's stranglehold on PCs and consequently lead to lower costs,"* He Lin, an analyst with Gartner Inc, an information technology research consultancy, told the Global Times Wednesday.

*Intel makes eight out of 10 microprocessors in the global market.*

*Microsoft will also unveil a new tablet computer soon*, Reuters quoted sources as saying.

Gartner's He said *LePad has its advantages in the domestic media tablet market since consumers, especially in tier-two and tier-three cities, are much more familiar with the Lenovo brand.*

*"The LePad has huge market potential domestically since children and elderly people will like the touch screen experi-ence,"* He said.

*But "Lenovo will face serious competition overseas since consumers are still less familiar with its brand,"* He said.

*The boom of tablets will also bring a raft of business opportunities for more domestic IT companies including display screens makers and tablet-related software designers*, said He.

*Domestic sales volume for tablet PCs this year is expected to total 4.5 million*, according to Analysys International, an Internet based consultancy. *And with an estimated 19.5 million units sold worldwide last year and about 54.80 million predicted to be sold in 2011, media tablets will be one of the hottest electronics trends this year, according to a report by Gartner.*

Source: Global Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China leads Asia in clean energy, says UN official - People's Daily Online* January 07, 2011 

*China's massive investment in new energy industries in recent years has made it Asia's green economy giant, Ajay Chhibber, Assistant Secretary-General of the United Nations, said Thursday.*

*China has become the world's second largest market for green power, and it also has taken the lead in electric vehicle, wind power and solar power*, Ajay Chhibber told a forum discussing international city development in Beijing.

*Data from the Global Wind Energy Council showed China had the largest wind turbine fleet in Asia by 2008, with a total power-generating capacity of 12.21 million kilowatts.*

Meanwhile, Ajay said China has demonstrated leadership in coping with global climate change, saving energy, cutting emissions, and developing a green economy.

*The government announced in November 2009 that it would reduce its "carbon intensity," or the amount of carbon dioxide emissions per unit of gross domestic product (GDP) by 40 to 45 percent by 2020 compared with 2005 levels. *

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## below_freezing

Brotherhood said:


> *Lenovo unveils latest LePad - People's Daily Online* January 06, 2011
> 
> *Lenovo, China's largest computer technology corporation, Wednesday promoted its LePad tablet on several large IT portals. This came just prior to its debut at the Consumer Electronics Show (CES) in the US Thursday where it will be competing with 80 tablet launches including Apple iPad.*
> 
> *According to Computerworld, last year, at the CES Lenovo won praise for its IdeaPad U1 Hybrid tablet laptop. Now Lenovo has announced the IdeaPad U1 hybrid that adds the LePad tablet to form a complete laptop.*
> 
> *LePad's 1.3GHz Qualcoom Snapdragon with Android operating system will be around $399-plus*, according to tech. sina.com.
> 
> Calls to Lenovo were not returned.
> 
> *Some well-known brands including HP and Toshiba will be pushing their tablets at the CES*, Reuters reported.
> 
> *"There will be a plethora of tablet launches at CES. I would not be surprised to see 60 to 80 tablet launches,"* Shawn DuBravac, chief economist at the Consumer Electronics Association, the organization that runs the high-voltage trade show, was quoted by CBC News as saying.
> 
> *Industry watcher said PC tycoons including Lenovo competed to grab the tablet market partly because of the relative lower cost of their operating systems and computer chips.*
> 
> *"The media tablets of various brands have diversified choices of operating systems including Apple's iOS and google's An-droid, and more types of computer chips, that will break Intel Corp and Microsoft's stranglehold on PCs and consequently lead to lower costs,"* He Lin, an analyst with Gartner Inc, an information technology research consultancy, told the Global Times Wednesday.
> 
> *Intel makes eight out of 10 microprocessors in the global market.*
> 
> *Microsoft will also unveil a new tablet computer soon*, Reuters quoted sources as saying.
> 
> Gartner's He said *LePad has its advantages in the domestic media tablet market since consumers, especially in tier-two and tier-three cities, are much more familiar with the Lenovo brand.*
> 
> *"The LePad has huge market potential domestically since children and elderly people will like the touch screen experi-ence,"* He said.
> 
> *But "Lenovo will face serious competition overseas since consumers are still less familiar with its brand,"* He said.
> 
> *The boom of tablets will also bring a raft of business opportunities for more domestic IT companies including display screens makers and tablet-related software designers*, said He.
> 
> *Domestic sales volume for tablet PCs this year is expected to total 4.5 million*, according to Analysys International, an Internet based consultancy. *And with an estimated 19.5 million units sold worldwide last year and about 54.80 million predicted to be sold in 2011, media tablets will be one of the hottest electronics trends this year, according to a report by Gartner.*
> 
> Source: Global Times



even though the LePad sounds french and sophisticated in English, it came after the iPad so people think it's a ripoff. a terrible marketing move by lenovo, they should fire their marketing staff immediately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China plans for more charging stations for electric cars - People's Daily Online* 
January 08, 2011 







*State Grid Corp. of China (SGCC) plans to build more electric charging stations in Beijing and several other cities this year to meet rising demand for electric vehicles*, a Beijing newspapers reported Saturday.

*The country's dominant electric power transmission company will build a network of charging stations in Beijing, Tianjin, Hefei and Nanchang this year,* the Beijing News quoted SGCC general manager Liu Zhenya as saying.

*The major service of the stations will be providing batteries that are already recharged,* Liu said at the company's annual work meeting in Beijing.

*"On average, oil-powered car owners spend 70 yuan (10.6 U.S. dollars) on fuel cost for driving 100 kilometers at present. But a user of battery-powered auto just needs to pay 20 yuan for the same journey,"* Liu said.

He said the batteries will be mostly charged at night, and used batteries will be recycled by SGCC.

*SGCC built 6,209 electric vehicle supply equipment at 75 charging stations in 27 Chinese cities last year,* the newspaper said.

The company's move is part of the government's effort to promote the development of the electric auto industry, which has been listed as one of the country's seven emerging industries in September 2010.
*The government aims to lift annual output of new energy vehicles to 500,000 units over the next three years, and boost sales to account for 5 percent of total passenger car sales.*

*However, for a long time, the lack of related infrastructures such as charging stations and the absence of a common standard on charging devices hindered the industry's growth.*

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shifu

$2.85 trillion
new record for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*World Bank: China to drive Asian growth - People's Daily Online* January 13, 2011

*Although China's economic growth is predicted to moderate at 8.5 percent this year, from 10 percent in 2010, it will remain the focus of Asia's expansion,* the World Bank said on Thursday.

*In a report on the global outlook, the bank said overall growth for developing Asian economies, should ease to 8 percent from last year's 9.3 percent as exports moderate and governments rein in credit to cool inflation.*

*China's growth is easing as the country winds down stimulus and tightens credit to cool inflation and housing prices,* the bank said. *Still, it said continued strong Chinese demand for raw materials and components should buoy exports.*

*"East Asia is well positioned to enjoy further years of strong  albeit more moderate  growth over the period to 2012,"* said the bank report. *"China will remain the focal point of regional activity."*

*Indonesia's 2011 growth should accelerate to 6.2 percent from last year's 5.9 percent, and Vietnam's growth should moderate to 6.4 percent from last year's 6.7 percent,* the bank said.

Source: Agencies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*Government's work safety campaign to go high-tech - People's Daily Online* January 14, 2011 

*By the end of this year all vehicles carrying dangerous chemicals, fireworks or explosives for civil uses will be required to install satellite-positioning devices that can record their whereabouts,* the State Administration of Work Safety (SAWS) has announced. 

*This was part of China's increased efforts in 2011 to use advanced safety technologies to reduce fatalities and injuries caused by workplace accidents*, Luo Lin, head of SAWS, said on Thursday at its annual conference. 

*The new rule for vehicles will also be applied to all tourist charter buses and cross-county long-distance bus services. *

*Other technologies that help to improve work safety would be applied to the country's mines, smelters, machinery makers and fishing vessels,* said Luo. 

*The administration will make it compulsory for mining companies nationwide to install six safety and refuge systems in the shafts for monitoring production, positioning miners, ventilation, supplying water and communication, and providing underground refuge space*, he added. 

*Of the systems introduced in the past few years, the monitoring, ventilation, water-supply and communication systems are now working in full at all of the country's coal mines*, said Zhao Tiechui, deputy head of SAWS. 

Zhao is also head of the State Administration of Coal Mine Safety. 

Zhao said coal-mining companies must act more quickly to install the six safety and refuge systems in 2011. 

*"Production permits will be revoked temporarily if (the companies) fail to complete the installation by deadlines,"* he added. 

*The administration took this approach because 2010 saw a rise in the number of workplace accidents that claimed at least 10 lives.* This increase ended a period of declining severe accidents in the workplace. 

*The deaths from these accidents increased by 27.6 percent to 1,438 in 2010 from a year ago, according to figures provided by SAWS. The number of accidents that claimed 10 or more lives rose by 27 percent year-on-year to 85. *

Luo blamed the rebound in such accidents in 2010 on frequent natural disasters, lack of attention to safety rules and shortcomings in accident prevention measures on the part of some local governments and companies. 

*"There are still many problems and deficiencies in workplace safety," he said. "The situation is still serious." *

*Meanwhile, the total death toll from all workplace accidents in China fell by 4.4 percent in 2010 from the previous year to 79,552. During the same period the number of accidents also dropped by 4.2 percent to 363,383. *

Luo said the administration will introduce harsher measures this year to further ensure the implementation of safety rules. 

*The results of investigations into all workplace accidents that killed at least three people will be made public, he said. Punishment details for those held responsible for the accidents will also be released to the public. *

*Warnings will be issued to any province if three or more accidents, each with at least three deaths, are reported there in seven straight days,* Luo added. 

*He also vowed to crack down on dereliction and corruption involved in serious man-made accidents. *

By Yan Jie, China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brotherhood

*China offers helping hand to crisis-hit Europe: Norwegian scholar - People's Daily Online* January 14, 2011

*Jan Egeland, director of the Norwegian Institute of International Affairs, on Thursday spoke highly of China's timely assistance to a Europe struggling in deep financial crisis.*

In an article published on the Thursday issue of the Norwegian- language newspaper Aftenposten, *Egeland said that 150 years after Britain and other Western countries forced China to accept the opium trade in Chinese cities, crisis-hit European countries are now hoping to have investment and assistance from China.*

*Three years ago nobody would have thought that China would emerge as a contributor to the euro's survival and to save the European countries from financial bankruptcy*, he said in the article.

*"We live in a world of radical change -- 2011 is the year when we will definitely see that the economic and political center of gravity is moving eastward,"* the author said.

Large parts of Asia, Latin America and Africa as well as the Middle East are marked by optimism, growth and investment. *But in the forefront is China, which is making investments in Europe and America,* the article said.

*It is equally sobering to click on costofwar.com to see how quickly the U.S. government spends billions in Afghanistan and Iraq as 1.1 trillion U.S. dollars have been spent on the two wars there*, Egeland said.

*Beijing, already a major investor in Greece and in talks with Ireland, has bought nearly 50 billion of Spain's government debt*, said the article. Chinese Vice Premier Li Keqiang has just concluded a visit to Spain, Germany and Britain with over 100 prominent Chinese businessmen. *During this visit, he said that China will contribute to help Europe get out of the crisis,* the article added.

*"There is every reason to believe that China does not want revenge on earlier humiliation, but actually want to contribute to both the U.S. and Europe to avoid economic chaos. Lenders earn little when the borrowers go bankrupt,"* said Egeland. 

Source:Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brotherhood

*Boeing's reach is woven into China's aviation industry - People's Daily Online* January 14, 2011





<center class="t091105">Employees work on the wings of a Boeing 737 in Kansas. Li Xing / China Daily

*David Langridge believes his job is taking him "around the world" without getting on board an airplane.*

*A driver with Boeing Commercial Airplanes*, Langridge takes guests of the world's largest commercial aircraft manufacturer between their hotels and Boeing's sites in the suburban cities of Everett or Renton.

*There, the guests - pilots, mechanics, engineers and airline managers - work with Boeing staff members to get their new aircraft inspected, receive training, improve their skills in aircraft maintenance or develop expertise in airport management.*

*Many of his guests from around the world are Chinese.*

*"I feel like going around the world (with them),"* Langridge said.

*China is a frequent destination for Boeing's top commercial executives.*

James F. Albaugh, executive vice-president of the Boeing Company, has visited China three times since he became president &CEO of Boeing Commercial Airplanes in September 2009.

*"I'd like to think we (Boeing and China) are partners,"* Albaugh said in a recent exclusive interview with China Daily. *"We worked with China to develop its aviation industry, aviation infrastructure, and we continue to depend on them as they, I hope, depend on us."*

*There is the confidence in the growth of China's market for Boeing's airplanes, despite competition from Airbus in Europe and China's efforts to expand its high-speed railways and build its own regional and large aircraft.*

Albaugh was told during his first visit that China needed to buy 200 airplanes a year. But he disagreed.* "In my view, there is going to be a lot more than that, close to 300," he said.*

Having gone through the economic cycles and business challenges over nearly six decades, Randy Tinseth, vice-president of marketing of Boeing Commercial Airplanes, said air travel still managed to grow about 5 percent a year due not only to the strong link between air travel and the economy but also to people's curiosity and their need to travel.

*Since he visited China for the first time in the early 1990s, Tinseth has made more than 30 trips*, seeing the dramatic changes in Shanghai skyline and experiencing "more complicated" driving on the road in Beijing.

*Today, Boeing has 31 customers in China flying about 870 Boeing airplanes. Moreover, Tinseth reckoned that about 190 million Chinese fly in Boeing airplanes.*

*Two months ago, he announced in Beijing that his company forecasted that China would need 4,330 new commercial airplanes valued at $480 billion over the next 20 years.*

*In short, 20 years from now, more than 40 percent of all travel will begin and end within the Asia-Pacific market*, Tinseth said, and *China is about 40 percent of that demand. "This is our idea of the important role that Asia as well as China will play,"* he said.

*"We cannot underestimate the power of tourism, both domestic and outside China. I know in the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015), tourism will be raised in terms of importance,"* he said.

Tinseth said he and his team are aware of China's ambitious plan to develop a high-speed rail system.* Boeing sees it as both competition and complementing.*

*His research team examined the high-speed rail development plan. They concluded that high-speed rail would attract a lot more passenger flow between two cities within 800 kilometers.*

Travelers are likely to debate whether to ride or to fly when cities are 800 to 1,200 km apart.

But they believe that most passengers would favor air travel if the distance goes beyond 1,200 km, as personal wealth grows and time becomes more important, Tinseth said.

*"There are challenges in all types of transportation," he said, noting that some high-speed rail terminals are located outside downtown areas. "Airlines have to work together with railroads."*

*But Boeing's footprints in China go far beyond selling airplanes.*

*"There is not a plane we built that doesn't have parts from China in it,"* Albaugh said.

China Daily

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brotherhood

*China's leading military industrial company aims high on new energy development - People's Daily Online* January 16, 2011 

*The China South Industries Group Corporation (CSGC), the nation's leading military industrial company*, said on Saturday that it would make more efforts focused on new energy development during the next 5 years.

*The company also announced that its 2010 profits increased 37.5 percent year on year to 7.65 billion yuan (1.16 billion U.S. dollars). Sales revenues reached 253.3 billion yuan, up 37.1 percent from one year ago, *the company said in a statement.

*Li Shouwu, vice general manager of CSGC, said the company aimed to double its profits from the level of 2009 to more than 20 billion yuan by the end of 2015. Sales revenues would reach at least 380 billion yuan.*

*Also, the company would make more efforts to develop new energy automobiles and high-end manufacturing equipment in the next five years after it had created breakthroughs in manufacturing silicon solar cells and wind power generators,* Li said. 

Source: Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xixi

Solomon2 said:


> Excuse me, but what exactly is the Chinese definition of a "migrant worker"?



huge amount of ppl, main source of GDP.


----------



## Brotherhood

*Figures tell Tibet's development in five years - People's Daily Online* January 17, 2011

Tibet's regional government leader Padma Choling has said, at the local parliamentary session, that *Tibet is at its best period, citing figures to review the plateau region's development over the past five years.*

*NEW HOMES FOR 1.43 MILLION HERDERS*

*Tibet launched an ambitious "new countryside" program in 2006* to improve housing conditions for farmers, herders and other low-income groups.

*With a 17-billion yuan investment from the state treasury, Tibet has provided new homes for about 300,000 families with a combined population of 1.43 million.*

*Another 185,500 families are expected to move into new homes by 2013, with access to safe drinking water, electricity, road, telecommunication, natural gas, radio and television as well as postal services.*

*10.1 BILLION YUAN FOR ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION*

*Between 2006 and 2010, Tibet earmarked a total of 10.1 billion yuan to preserve the plateau ecology and environment, three times as much as in the 2001-2005 period.*

Tibet established eight new nature reserves to preserve its wetlands, natural forests and pasturelands and contain desertification and soil erosion.

*137.8 BILLION YUAN ON KEY INFRASTRUCTURE PROJECTS*

The central government earmarked 137.8 billion yuan for 188 key infrastructure construction projects in Tibet in the 2006-2010 period. By the end of last year, *109 of these projects had been completed and the other 79 were underway.*

*Among the most important projects were a new railway from Lhasa to Xigaze, Gunsa Airport in the northern Ngari Prefecture, Bangda Airport of Qamdo, and a 100,000-kilowatt photovoltaic plant in Ngari.*

*58,000 KM OF ROAD*

*By the end of 2010, Tibet had finished renovating 80 percent of its state highways and built blacktop roads to 54 counties*, bringing the total road mileage to 58,000 kilometers.

Meanwhile, the ongoing construction of a highway to the isolated Metok county and Tibet's first ever expressway linking Lhasa and the Gongkar Airport will shorten travel time for the Tibetans.

*3,990 YUAN IN PER CAPITA NET INCOME FOR FARMERS, HERDERS*

The per capita net annual income of Tibetan farmers and herders reached 3,990 yuan in 2010, *nearly twice the 2005 figure.*

The increase was attributed to output growth in the farming and herding industries, as well as additional earnings from tourism and other service industries.

*1.7 BILLION YUAN OF FREE MEDICARE*

*The central and regional government spent 1.7 billion yuan to finance free medical services for Tibetan farmers and herders in the 2006-2010 period.*

*Over the five years, the government renovated 20 Tibetan county hospitals and sent mobile hospitals to patrol 602 villages in 74 counties.*

*107,800 BUSINESSES*

*Tibet had 107,800 firms with a combined registered capital of 50 billion yuan at the end of 2010, up 9.3 percent and 15.7 percent respectively from the previous year.*

Most business owners, drawn by the sound investment environment and rosy market prospects, are optimistic in trading Tibetan specific products and services.

*21.25 MILLION TOURISTS*

Tibet received 21.25 million domestic and international tourists in the past five years, *a 30.6 percent increase annually.*

*Meanwhile, the regions' tourism revenue reached 22.62 billion yuan, averaging a 30 percent rise a year.*

As more sightseers are pouring in each year, the local tourism administration estimate *tourist arrivals will hit 15 million in 2015.*

*12.6 BILLION YUAN IN FISCAL REVENUE*

Tibet's local fiscal revenue reached 12.6 billion yuan in the past five years, *up 188 percent from the 2001-2005 period.*

*7.57 BILLION YUAN OF AID*

*Over the past five years, Tibet received 7.57 billion yuan of aid from inland provinces and municipalities as well as government organizations, state firms and other institutions that are ready to help foster Tibet's development.*

A total of 2,661 officials and professionals from the inland areas worked in Tibet for one to three years, bringing technological and management expertise. 

Source:Xinhua


----------



## pulsar220

Beijing plans tunnels to ease traffic gridlock

BEIJING: Huge underground roads are to be built in the Chinese capital, state media said Monday, in the latest effort to relieve the chronic gridlock paralysing Beijing. 

Mayor Guo Jinlong told local lawmakers at their annual legislative session that building tunnels in the city centre was a priority for 2011, the China Daily reported. 

"The traffic jams result from the growth in the number of automobiles. The situation demands immediate attention," Guo was quoted as saying. 

Officials in Beijing are battling dire traffic and air pollution -- both of which are among the world's worst -- and the problems are only getting worse as the city's increasingly wealthy citizens buy more cars. 

Last month, the city government announced new restrictions that will only allow 240,000 new passenger cars to hit the road in Beijing next year -- a third of the number registered in 2010. 

China has also scrapped a tax cut on small passenger cars put in place as part of a massive stimulus package introduced to fight the global financial crisis. 

According to the report, the tunnels will be located on the east and west sides of a ring road around the city centre that is often severely congested. 

Zhou Nansen, vice head of the Beijing Municipal Commission of Urban Planning, said these would be "the world's most difficult tunnels to dig" due to a complex underground sewage system and the presence of archeological relics. 

The commission was not immediately available for comment when contacted by AFP. 

Another two-kilometre (1.2-mile) long tunnel will be built under Wangfujing Avenue, a popular commercial pedestrian street in the city centre, the report said. 

Lawmakers also discussed the possibility of doubling the 336-kilometre-long subway network by 2015, and nearly tripling it in length by 2020, as other ways to relieve congestion, it added.

Read more: Beijing plans tunnels to ease traffic gridlock - The Times of India Beijing plans tunnels to ease traffic gridlock - The Times of India


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

*There is no need for posting Indian, Chinese or Western economic news in this forum. Those subjects are covered extensively by the global media and various other foras.

Stick to Chinese defence, strategic and security related topics in this section.

Any global economic news has to be globally relevant, such as the global recession and its impact on the world, not just on China or India, and that can go in World Affairs section.*


----------

